# MHL - Monitor Energy



## YOUNG_TRADER

Just a quick thread start, 

600m shares + on issue

Primary focus Oil and Gas in Kyrgyzstan, trying to emulate CIG's success in Kazakstan where it got STO to farm in,

Maybe adding Uranium licences to portfolio of assets per last presentation

Running nicely today


----------



## timelord

Have put a little on this one to see if it will fly.  Where do you think they are looking for the U?  Hopefully not QLD.


----------



## sting

timelord said:


> Have put a little on this one to see if it will fly.  Where do you think they are looking for the U?  Hopefully not QLD.




I have it on fairly good authority that the QLD Gov is backing down on its stance on U mining, it wont be open slather but a few prospective mines will shortly get the go ahead


----------



## timelord

Anyone following this?  Seems to be erratic.  Only a spec on my part but unsure how much longer?  My move it to RMG??


----------



## Broadside

timelord said:


> Have put a little on this one to see if it will fly.  Where do you think they are looking for the U?  Hopefully not QLD.




up 0.006 to 4c today on 20mil volume.  Interesting company, they also have oil and gas prospects in the region and the directors have a good track record.

Monitor Energy acquires uranium exploration project in
Kyrgyz Republic
Highlights:
- Monitor awarded 100% interest in uranium exploration licence coving 27,200
hectares in the north-eastern Kyrgyz Republic.
- Exploration work in the area with detailed geological mapping, surface and
underground sampling and radiometric surveys to commence shortly.
- This acquisition further strengthens Monitor’s significant presence in the region.
Australian based resources company Monitor Energy (ASX: MHL) is pleased to
announce that the Company has acquired 100% interest in a new uranium exploration
licence in the north-eastern region of the Kyrgyz Republic. The license is issued to its
wholly owned, locally registered subsidiary Issyk-Kul Energy.
The Kalmaksu licence is valid for two years between 4 May, 2007 and 4 May, 2009. The
licence covers 27,200 hectares (272 square kilometres) of land and is located north of
Lake Issyk-Kul. It is also in close proximity to two of Monitor’s four existing petroleum
exploration licenses, which total an area of 9,900 square kilometres.
Monitor believes that the company’s new licence is located in a highly prospective area
for uranium as historic exploration data of the Kalmaksu licence area, including
mapping, geophysics surveys and sparse drilling, has identified zones of mineralisation
for uranium as well as molybdenum, lead and sliver.
The Kyrgyz Republic has a history of uranium mining, with production of approximately
3,000 tonnes mined up until the 1970s. Advanced exploration has been previously
conducted by Soviet geologists but limited drilling was carried out.
The company intends to expedite its uranium exploration program in the region, which
will include detailed geological mapping, surface and underground sampling and
radiometric surveys to determine drill targets.
The growing global focus on alternative energy sources has seen uranium prices reach
record levels.
Level 2, 41-43 Ord Street West Perth WA 6005 Australia
PO Box 1440 West Perth WA 6872 Australia
Ph: +61 8 9211 1555 Fx: +61 8 9211 5700
ABN 25 009 121 644
The Kyrgyz Republic is well located to take advantage of increasing demand for
uranium in China and Japan. This is underscored by the recent agreement between
China and Japan to expand China’s nuclear power station capacity by around 30 new
power reactors by 2020. Japan also intends to add new power stations, but at a slower
rate of growth.
Monitor has a strong focus on energy opportunities in the Kyrgyz Republic and beyond.
Current oil and gas technical work in the area includes new age interpretation of existing
seismic data in the southern license areas, which has indicated several large untested,
four way dip anticlines with geology similar to both the adjacent Fergana and Tarim
basins. The company is currently in negotiations with geoscience field data acquisition
contractors to obtain modern geophysical data to assist with prospect development.
About the Kyrgyz Republic
The Kyrgyz Republic is a central Asia country of immense natural beauty and achieved
independence in 1991, after the collapse of the Soviet Union. The country has a
population of approximately five million and is divided geographically, north-south by the
Tien Shan mountain range, which runs east-west.
About Monitor Energy
Monitor Energy is a Perth-based energy company which trades on the Australian Stock
Exchange. The company holds four petroleum exploration licenses in the Kyrgyz
Republic, two in the southern At Bashi district of the Naryn province, and two in the
northeast near Lake Issyk-Kul. The addition of the Uranium license underscores the
Company’s commitment to energy resource opportunities.
More information is available at Monitor Energy’s website: www.monitorholdings.com.au
Mr J W Roestenburg
Managing Director


----------



## Ruprect

Pulled back a little in early afternoon, before recovering to .036, with some decent sized late trades. Over 20 million of the 26 million traded today were between .035-.040, so could reasonably expect some support at that lower level in the short term.

Was a relatively late in the day announcement, so 26 million traded is a positive sign. They seem to have some good cash at hand to pursue exploration, and the country does have a record of Uranium production.

Will see what the market brings tomorrow. As the market takes in the announcement, it might provide for a re rating.


----------



## timelord

Ruprect said:


> Pulled back a little in early afternoon, before recovering to .036, with some decent sized late trades. Over 20 million of the 26 million traded today were between .035-.040, so could reasonably expect some support at that lower level in the short term.
> 
> Was a relatively late in the day announcement, so 26 million traded is a positive sign. They seem to have some good cash at hand to pursue exploration, and the country does have a record of Uranium production.
> 
> Will see what the market brings tomorrow. As the market takes in the announcement, it might provide for a re rating.




I wonder where it will hit resistance, very high volume yesterday?  Hopefully another good day, today.


----------



## mr_delta

Trading Halt......

Announcement on Thursday - 14/06/2007. Hope it is something positive....

Does anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Guys, 

Just a quick post, in a rush, have been really busy

MHL looks interesting, I've bought some,

Proper research and info to follow when I get a chance,


Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Apologies guys,

Still haven't had time to write up research, too busy buying today :

I'll try and do it tonight or tomorrow at the latest,

Brief summary,

MHL being called "The cousin of CIG" as its where CIG was 12months back, CIG drilling a well atm, if it hits oil then MHL will go nuts

On the verge of farming out the oil licences to a major per annual report

Drilling the Uranium licences soon

Warrick Grigor very bullish on it


Cheers


----------



## mick2006

As a holder of CIG I was quite amazed when YT put me onto MHL *"the little cousin of CIG"*, I couldn't believe that in the market these days you could come across a stock that is so heavily discounted to the value of its landholdings.

Without going into too much detail as no one does it better than YT, for those who have been following CIG, MHL is just a younger and not as mature version with a market cap of just $20 million compared to $160 million for CIG.

*For those who don't know about the Kyrgyz Republic it borders China and is currently the most sought after country on the planet for oil/uranium exploration ground.  Recently companies from both Canada and Australia have paid in excess of $30 million  for uranium exploration tennements which are considered less prospective than that of which MHL is holding.  That $30 million plus is greater than the whole market cap of MHL.*

Not too mention the 11500 square km's of prime oil/gas exploration ground which companies worldwide are fighting to get their claws into.

MHL's oil/gas tennements lie just across the border from *China's massive Tarim Basin which has current reserves of 170 billion barrels of oil*, and are thought to have similar prospects for a major oil discovery as that of the Tarim basin.

As YT will surely outline in his research the current holding value of MHL's 2200 sq km's of uranium tennements and their 11500 sq km's of oil and gas tennements would be currently worth somewhere between $100-300 million dollars, compared to a tiny market cap of $20 million.

The value of their land holding alone would put a value on the company of somewhere between *15-50c *and thats without the potential massive oil discovery.

Can't wait to see YT's research, it is rare to find a company so fundamentally undervalued as MHL compared to its peers, for all those who don't mind carrying a few spec's in your portfolio it is well worth a look.


----------



## jtb

mick2006 said:


> As YT will surely outline in his research the current holding value of MHL's 2200 sq km's of uranium tennements and their 11500 sq km's of oil and gas tennements would be currently worth somewhere between $100-300 million dollars, compared to a tiny market cap of $20 million.
> 
> The value of their land holding alone would put a value on the company of somewhere between *15-50c *and thats without the potential massive oil discovery.




Gee Mick, thats sounds like good dirt................................

Gotta say I watched with disgust CIG's run from a descending triangle break from 5 cents in late May to 15c 

I got a tip, looked at the stock on issue and then ignored the chart.

As you say this crazy vodka country seems to be getting very popular atm.

Oil side of things has pricked my interest.
Daily particularly shows that she didn't want to sit below 3c for long, imagine she'll go back to 4c soonish. 

A farmin announcement may be interesting?


----------



## mick2006

there are three main things that will drive MHL in the short term

1. uranium drilling results (with grades up to 1.4% could surge on good news)

2. a JV announcement with a major oil company (judging by the full year accounts we won't be waiting long, this has serious potential to make MHL a multi-bagger as investors will discover the potential of what they are sitting on, once one of the big boys jumps aboard)

3. Due to the Kyrgyz Republic link any company releasing good news out of the country will have an upward ripple on the MHL shareprice due to proximity issues (for instance if CIG announce an oil find early next week MHL will also run due to their oil potential, as YT highlighted)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well its running again today,

Still haven't done my report, am doing it now, gimme a few hours ,


Attached is Grigors view, as well as the company's statement in the annual report regarding the Kyrgz Oil and Gas projects



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Brief summary,
> 
> MHL being called "The cousin of CIG" as its where CIG was 12months back, CIG drilling a well atm, if it hits oil then MHL will go nuts
> 
> On the verge of farming out the oil licences to a major per annual report
> 
> Drilling the Uranium licences soon
> 
> Warrick Grigor very bullish on it


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

I think in the medium term we could see the uranium price go down. This is based on the upgraded expansion of Olympic dam where BHP is going to be mining enough U for 40% of world supplies. They reakon this flooding of the market could cause short - medium term price reduction of U.


----------



## mick2006

Good to see the continued strength in MHL today, doesn't surprise given the surge in oil prices overnight, the longer the prices remain above $80 barrel it certainly gives MHL a stronger bargaining tool when finalising the JV for their Kyrgyz Republic oil leases.

Also for those keeping an eye on MHL also watch CIG the company MHL is being compared to, CIG is due to release the results of their first oil exploration results early next week and if they manage to hit some it will also be very positive for MHL given the proximity of the two companies leases.


----------



## prawn_86

surely this quick a price raise cant be sustained and a pull back is inevitable.

any one elses thoughts. there does still seem to be a lot of buyers, but to have gone up 70% in 3 days suggests to my it has to have a down day soon.


----------



## ta2693

prawn_86 said:


> surely this quick a price raise cant be sustained and a pull back is inevitable.
> 
> any one elses thoughts. there does still seem to be a lot of buyers, but to have gone up 70% in 3 days suggests to my it has to have a down day soon.




It is up to how fast the information absorbed. Is anyone here using full service broker? If it is possible, give them a call to see how much they know about MHL. 

Thank you.


----------



## j4mesa

prawn86, 

I do agree with you in the sense of retracement....
but the buy depth is very strong over the sell side

Also yesterday I saw the buiding up of the buy depth from the morning...
I would now rate the technical analysis to be 4.5 out of 5


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

KIWIKARLOS said:


> I think in the medium term we could see the uranium price go down. This is based on the upgraded expansion of Olympic dam where BHP is going to be mining enough U for 40% of world supplies. They reakon this flooding of the market could cause short - medium term price reduction of U.





Kiwik, 

This is probably better in the Uranium price thread, but just so you know Olympic Dam expansion won't kick in until 2012 AT THE EARLIEST, given the fact that there's always delays I'd sat 2013-2014

So no effect on Short (ie 6-12month) or medium (1yr-5yr) prices, but long term (ie 5-20yr) prices yes


----------



## Ruprect

I also think that Oil/Gas explorers are about to be, or are already flavour of the month. It has taken a while for the high oil/gas price to sink in to the market, but INP and ELK have already been re rated on decent announcements. There are others like GOP and KEY which are also attacting attention. MHL might yet also attract some serious attention.

Ive had a small parcel of MHL in the back drawer for 6 months, almost sold last month at a loss, now very happy to have held them.


----------



## ta2693

Today it is closed very weak. I think next Monday will be a chance for us to get more. I have got some at 3.1c and 3.2c. I will double my position at 2.4c if it can fall to that level. As mick said, it worths at least 15c just for land. I am prepared to put 10% of my fund in this.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

*MHL*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
635m 


Mkt Cap @3c = $19m Current
Mkt Cap @4c = $25m 
Mkt Cap @5c = $32m Target 1 if CIG hit Oil on adjacent lease
Mkt Cap @6c = $38m 
Mkt Cap @7c = $45m Target 2 if a major like Santos or Chineses National Oil farm in



* Cash $2m * 

*Ascent Capital*
To begin with MHL is an Ascent Capital re-cap, however I always viewed it as the one that never made it,

*When you consider their other re-caps, EXT 2c -15c, DYL 2c-65c, BLR 2c-25c, WMT 2c-30c, even MKY 2c-9c, thus MHL's 2c- 4c seems an anomoly*, I would think its the last decent Ascent Capital re cap left to run.

So given their track record and the fact that you see the Steinpris name (Ascent Capital) still on the share registry suggests that more is still to come, in addition to this Ascent Capital control 50% of the Uranium projects and so this all makes for a very interesting mix. 

*Management*
*Oil and Gas* The 2 main men are Scott Spencer and Ted Ellyard, both are the ex creators/architects of Hardman Resources, they took HDR from "a market cap of less than $5m in 1994 to eventually over $1.5 BILLION"

Thus these two oil boys know what they're doing and as such MHL has been viewed by some such as Peter Strachan of Sotck Analysis as Ted Ellyards next oil and gas venture.

*Uranium *
The Uranium project is being managed by *Leopard* 

*Leopard* is an unlisted private company thats owned and controlled by Ascent Capital, its technical guys are James Pratt who is the Managing Director of Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) and Dr Joe Drake-Brockman who is in charge of technical explorationa and development for DYL.

So effictively Leopard is a mini DYL, created by the creators of DYL and managed and run by the current DYL top boys who have taken DYL from $5m to over $500m.



*
Projects*
*
Kyrgyz Oil **  Oil and Gas, 100%, Kyrgyzstan *
Surrounded by many prolific oil and gas producing basins which have produced probably a few BILLION BARRELS OF OIL and a few Trillion Feet of Gas, reserves are still a few Billion Barrels of Oil and a couple of Trillion feet of Gas.

The obvious comparison is as Warrick Grigor has done, to that of Caspian Oil and Gas (CIG), 
"_Three years ago we spent a week in the Kyrgyz Republic, coming to grips with a junior oil stock named Afminex (it subsequently changed its name to
Caspian Oil and Gas). *Back then, the shares were less than 1.8¢, the company had precious little cash, the market capitalisation was $8m and the oil price was only US$30-35/bbl.*

*Since then it has raised more than $20m*, it has signed a joint venture with Santos and, independent of that JV, it is preparing to drill a number of shallow targets. *CIG’s market capitalisation is approximately $170m*
with the share price at 16.5¢. Our clients have done very well out of CIG, irrespective of whether or not they hit big oil in the forthcoming program._"

So *CIG's Mkt Cap has gone from $8m to $170m yielding a return of 2125% over 3 yrs*, however over the last 5 months the stock has yielded over 300% (5.5c - 16.5c)

Given CIG's current Mkt Cap of $170m I would expect MHL to move up to 5c =$32m if CIG hit oil, moreover if MHL, which is in the final stages of negotiating a farm out, gets someone like Santos, or even the Chinese National Oil Corp I would expect a re-rating towards 7c = $45m.  

There is not too much info on target size or potential of MHL's Oil and Gas licences however the company is in the final stages of interpreting and reprocessing data to determine drill targets, priority survey area's etc etc in addition to this further survey results are due back,

So to summarise there are 3 potential catalysts fora re-rating of MHL because of its oil and gas leases

1. CIG striking oil
2. A farm in partner such as Santos or Chinese National Oil Corp
3. Siesmic/survey updates with target/potential size of oil targets


*
Kyrgyz Uranium  Uranium, 50%, Kyrgyzstan, *

*Intial target 600k-700kt's@0.1% U = 1.5Mlb's U*

This is just an intial target, base don historic work/drilling by the soviets, mineralisation is reported at surface and up to depths of 150m's over a strike of 800m's, they "mineralised seam widths" vary form 4.2m's to 6.6m's and avg 0.03% - 0.4% U

Its early days here but given the current mkt cap of other companies operating in Kyrgyz such as *MRO mkt cap $50m and NMR mkt cap $100m* there is plenty of upside value for MHL once a JORC is released I would expect $20m of attributable value = 3c

As stated the Uranium project is being managed by *Leopard* 

*Leopard* is an unlisted private company thats owned and controlled by Ascent Capital, its technical guys are James Pratt who is the Managing Director of Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) and Dr Joe Drake-Brockman who is in charge of technical explorationa and development for DYL.

So effictively Leopard is a mini DYL, created by the creators of DYL and managed and run by the current DYL top boys who have taken DYL from $5m to over $500m.



*
Summary*

*- Chart wise support seems to be 3.2c and then 2.6c, however I doubt we will see it fall below 3c

- Its is a direct comparison to CIG, even Grigor is getting his clients who he got on to CIG very early days on to this, moreover any drilling success for CIG will boost MHL's prospectivity and thus SP

- A farm in deal for MHL's oil and gas licences is in the final stages, if its Santos or Chinese Oil watch out!

- The Oil managment is excellent being ex HDR architects who took the company from $5m to over $1.5Billion

- The Uranium management via Leopard is also excellent as its all the DYL boys who took DYL from $5m to $500m  

- So given it is being run by the people he created so much value for HDR and DYL, as well as the fact that it can be compared to CIG for oil and MRO/NMR for the Uranium MHL seems cheap!*


----------



## greggy

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *MHL*​
> *
> Mkt Structure*
> *
> Shares*
> 635m
> 
> 
> Mkt Cap @3c = $19m Current
> Mkt Cap @4c = $25m
> Mkt Cap @5c = $32m Target 1 if CIG hit Oil on adjacent lease
> Mkt Cap @6c = $38m
> Mkt Cap @7c = $45m Target 2 if a major like Santos or Chineses National Oil farm in
> 
> 
> 
> * Cash $2m *
> 
> *Ascent Capital*
> To begin with MHL is an Ascent Capital re-cap, however I always viewed it as the one that never made it,
> 
> *When you consider their other re-caps, EXT 2c -15c, DYL 2c-65c, BLR 2c-25c, WMT 2c-30c, even MKY 2c-9c, thus MHL's 2c- 4c seems an anomoly*, I would think its the last decent Ascent Capital re cap left to run.
> 
> So given their track record and the fact that you see the Steinpris name (Ascent Capital) still on the share registry suggests that more is still to come, in addition to this Ascent Capital control 50% of the Uranium projects and so this all makes for a very interesting mix.
> 
> *Management*
> *Oil and Gas* The 2 main men are Scott Spencer and Ted Ellyard, both are the ex creators/architects of Hardman Resources, they took HDR from "a market cap of less than $5m in 1994 to eventually over $1.5 BILLION"
> 
> Thus these two oil boys know what they're doing and as such MHL has been viewed by some such as Peter Strachan of Sotck Analysis as Ted Ellyards next oil and gas venture.
> 
> *Uranium *
> The Uranium project is being managed by *Leopard*
> 
> *Leopard* is an unlisted private company thats owned and controlled by Ascent Capital, its technical guys are James Pratt who is the Managing Director of Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) and Dr Joe Drake-Brockman who is in charge of technical explorationa and development for DYL.
> 
> So effictively Leopard is a mini DYL, created by the creators of DYL and managed and run by the current DYL top boys who have taken DYL from $5m to over $500m.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Projects*
> *
> Kyrgyz Oil **  Oil and Gas, 100%, Kyrgyzstan *
> Surrounded by many prolific oil and gas producing basins which have produced probably a few BILLION BARRELS OF OIL and a few Trillion Feet of Gas, reserves are still a few Billion Barrels of Oil and a couple of Trillion feet of Gas.
> 
> The obvious comparison is as Warrick Grigor has done, to that of Caspian Oil and Gas (CIG),
> "_Three years ago we spent a week in the Kyrgyz Republic, coming to grips with a junior oil stock named Afminex (it subsequently changed its name to
> Caspian Oil and Gas). *Back then, the shares were less than 1.8 ¢, the company had precious little cash, the market capitalisation was $8m and the oil price was only US$30-35/bbl.*
> 
> *Since then it has raised more than $20m*, it has signed a joint venture with Santos and, independent of that JV, it is preparing to drill a number of shallow targets. *CIG’s market capitalisation is approximately $170m*
> with the share price at 16.5 ¢. Our clients have done very well out of CIG, irrespective of whether or not they hit big oil in the forthcoming program._"
> 
> So *CIG's Mkt Cap has gone from $8m to $170m yielding a return of 2125% over 3 yrs*, however over the last 5 months the stock has yielded over 300% (5.5c - 16.5c)
> 
> Given CIG's current Mkt Cap of $170m I would expect MHL to move up to 5c =$32m if CIG hit oil, moreover if MHL, which is in the final stages of negotiating a farm out, gets someone like Santos, or even the Chinese National Oil Corp I would expect a re-rating towards 7c = $45m.
> 
> There is not too much info on target size or potential of MHL's Oil and Gas licences however the company is in the final stages of interpreting and reprocessing data to determine drill targets, priority survey area's etc etc in addition to this further survey results are due back,
> 
> So to summarise there are 3 potential catalysts fora re-rating of MHL because of its oil and gas leases
> 
> 1. CIG striking oil
> 2. A farm in partner such as Santos or Chinese National Oil Corp
> 3. Siesmic/survey updates with target/potential size of oil targets
> 
> 
> *
> Kyrgyz Uranium  Uranium, 50%, Kyrgyzstan, *
> 
> *Intial target 600k-700kt's@0.1% U = 1.5Mlb's U*
> 
> This is just an intial target, base don historic work/drilling by the soviets, mineralisation is reported at surface and up to depths of 150m's over a strike of 800m's, they "mineralised seam widths" vary form 4.2m's to 6.6m's and avg 0.03% - 0.4% U
> 
> Its early days here but given the current mkt cap of other companies operating in Kyrgyz such as *MRO mkt cap $50m and NMR mkt cap $100m* there is plenty of upside value for MHL once a JORC is released I would expect $20m of attributable value = 3c
> 
> As stated the Uranium project is being managed by *Leopard*
> 
> *Leopard* is an unlisted private company thats owned and controlled by Ascent Capital, its technical guys are James Pratt who is the Managing Director of Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) and Dr Joe Drake-Brockman who is in charge of technical explorationa and development for DYL.
> 
> So effictively Leopard is a mini DYL, created by the creators of DYL and managed and run by the current DYL top boys who have taken DYL from $5m to over $500m.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Summary*
> 
> *- Chart wise support seems to be 3.2c and then 2.6c, however I doubt we will see it fall below 3c
> 
> - Its is a direct comparison to CIG, even Grigor is getting his clients who he got on to CIG very early days on to this, moreover any drilling success for CIG will boost MHL's prospectivity and thus SP
> 
> - A farm in deal for MHL's oil and gas licences is in the final stages, if its Santos or Chinese Oil watch out!
> 
> - The Oil managment is excellent being ex HDR architects who took the company from $5m to over $1.5Billion
> 
> - The Uranium management via Leopard is also excellent as its all the DYL boys who took DYL from $5m to $500m
> 
> - So given it is being run by the people he created so much value for HDR and DYL, as well as the fact that it can be compared to CIG for oil and MRO/NMR for the Uranium MHL seems cheap!*




Hi YT,

You sure dig up some very interesting stocks.  MHL seems to have a few good projects with proven management.  MHL's oil and gas interests look especially promising as this sector has started to take off, but I wouldn't discount its uranium interests either.  Thanks for all your hard work.
DYOR


----------



## prawn_86

Unfortunately, this has yet again made its way to HC and from now on any rises will probably be due to day traders loading up.

Not saying this doesnt have potential, its just hard to tell in the short term when a lot of traders jump on board a stock. 

just my opinion.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey Prawn,

Let me guess, my research has been poached and passed off as someone else's?? 

Regardless, I am very excited about the fundamentals which are broken up into 2 categories,

*1. Oil*
- Projects near CIG's, company also comparable to CIG
- Management, the Hardman team who took HDR from $5m to over $1.5Billion, what can they do for MHL?
- CIG drilling a very active program where any success will rub off on MHL
- Final stages of negotiating the farm out of the Oil exploration, look out if its Santos or CNOC

*2. Uranium*- Cheap when compared to MRO and NMR
- JV technical team are the DYL boys who managed to take DYL from $5m to $550m, what can they do for MHL via JV?
- Drilling


----------



## prawn_86

well it has been credited to you YT, but who on that site even knows who you are? if you know what i mean, it just apears to everyone else as the person who posted it research.

i think the fundamentals are there, but personally i know very little about gas and oil. I also dont like stocks that are loaded up with traders (not that this is just yet) as some of the stocks like that price moves are erratic and beyond what 'should' happen fundamentally


----------



## jtb

Evening gents,

Been having a bit of dig around myself in regard to the the oil prospects and haven't got much to add- appears to be real frontier country for westerners.

As Caspian is about all we can talk about atm (with their initial drilling program having commenced) I thought it interesting to look at their chart, paying attention to the break from the 5-6c range.
This was driven on news of their drill rig and exploration commencing and as I mentioned previously- caught me off guard. 
Due to their scrip ballooning from >800million to now over 1 billion shares on issue we can see that the company was already reasonable valued (imo) at around $50million when at this [/B]5c level[/B]. 
So when they ran to 15c and knowing very little about the region I basically left them to it

Trying to place some value on MHL's dirt- i see that both CIG and MHL have similiar acreage (12000 km² vs 11,467 km² respectively).
Seeing as STO committed to 24million back in 2005 (when poo was about $50 a bbl) for an 80% stake then rough as guts I guess we could push that to $35million in todays climate for a similar stake?

That would, I assume, build a bit of fat into MHL's price at present.

Something that has caught my eye is their relativity to the Tarim Basin in China.

I've attached some data from the US geological survey (2000) that shows it to be very prospective. 

Something in MHL's favour imo is that the 'At Bashi' and 'East At Bashi' leases appear to just about touch this basin (as opposed to CIG's Fergana lease) and I've inserted a quote from MHL's website that mentions their near term intentions in this region.

Medium term anything under 4c is probably pretty safe imo.


----------



## jtb

Here's the rest of them - can only tack 5 onto the end unfortunately

No info on the uranium though, haven't looked.


----------



## nyo

The area seems to have a lot of potential and has attracted many players.  Some already connected here.  See the comments on Dr. Becker below.




> Posted Monday 10/09/07 08:44am
> Report Post Quote Post
> 
> * Member
> **
> ( 2357 posts)
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Some light reading while we wait for information.
> 
> While doing additional research on *MANAS PETROLEUM CORP (OTC BB:MNAP)*, a company I hold in the US, I came across the information below that just adds to the information we already have on the Oil & Gas potential in Kyrgyz for MHL.
> 
> *BTW Santos is MANAS PETROLEUM JV partner in Kyrgyz.*
> 
> *Also...Dr Alexander Becker, Manas CEO, background:*
> 
> *Dr Becker was a Director of Afminex Ltd which split into two companies, Caspian Oil & Gas Limited and Perseus Mining Limited. He was a Director of both those companies and later resigned but remained as a consultant to the two companies.
> *
> *He was named the Kyrgyz Republic’s top mapping geologist 20 years ago, when the Soviets were identifying the locations of the area’s yet-to-be-tested deep oil structures. He knows the area intimately, and even America’s top experts agree with him regarding these structures potential.*
> 
> Cheers,
> Brantley
> 
> http://www.undiscoveredequities.com/member...tock_picks.html
> 
> This is our introductory Manas Petroleum report and as a consequence it is the most comprehensive.
> 
> We first started looking at Manas Petroleum last winter as it began its move from $3 to $6.40. It was brought to our attention via Clarion Finanz, who are major Manas Investors and are InterOil's original financial backers.
> 
> We were impressed with Manas management's resume and its apparent ability to acquire giant projects through-out the former Soviet Union but later worried (correctly) that its shares may have, despite its great promise, moved too far too fast. Since then its shares have first corrected along with the market and we note that market has ignored some highly significant accomplishments in Central Asia and Eastern Europe, something we will talk about later.
> 
> _*The company's CEO Dr Alexander Becker* was one of the Soviet's top (award winning) geologists and the company has obvious connections to numerous powerful oilmen including until his recent death (from cancer) Farman Salmanov who is considered the father of the Soviet oil industry (for example he headed the committee that awarded ExxonMobil its Sakhalin I project.)_
> 
> But connections are one thing and acquiring giant developable oil leases are quite another. When we started watching Manas it already had a major developing its Kyrgyz Republic project which was impressive but we wondered if it was a one off event. Can they keep doing it? Clearly the more of these giant oil projects they can acquire (and get development paid for by Major oil companies) � the better chance they will have, that at least one will be highly successful - translating to giant profits for us.
> 
> Our plan was to wait and let them prove themselves first. With the latest two deals and the time-line of events we judge that from now on the longer we wait the higher Manas Petroleum's share price is likely to be. We were lucky that our wait and see strategy coincided with a very significant stock market correction, creating what we think is a huge buying opportunity.
> 
> In the past months, a parade of CEO's from the world's largest oil companies has warned that it is getting extremely difficult to acquire giant sized, exploration and development plays.
> 
> ConocoPhilips Chief Executive Jim Mulva was among the more recent to say this when in July he told the U.S. Chamber of Commerce most of the world's oil is controlled by exporting nations. [So] there is a great deal of international competition for opportunities to develop what's left� What's left is mostly Canada's tar sands and ultra-deep and expensive Gulf of Mexico exploration. Witness the bidding frenzy in the Gulf of Mexico or the amount being paid to acquire tracts in Canada's tar sands. Both require investments north of $30,000 per flowing barrel and offer very low returns. In the words of Rigzone a highly respected oil industry publication regarding the Gulf's latest wave of exploration and development: oil companies are going to have to travel down a long expensive path.
> 
> *But in places like Central Asia the capital required is a fraction of this amount and it can be paid back fast: in months instead of years. But you have to have access to those oil lands - a very rare thing. If a company does however, it can quickly go from being a small company to become a giant company. After studying its activities carefully for the past eight months it is apparent that Manas Petroleum is capable of (and has been) acquiring giant assets and as a consequence is more than likely to make us huge profits.
> *
> The facts are as follows:
> 
> *Fact #1
> *
> Kyrgyz is a P50 1.2 billion barrel project. Its original project in Kyrgyz Republic has (according to an independent engineering study) a most likely case of P50 1.2 billion barrels based on 10 of 23 reservoir structures already discovered.
> 
> *Santos, Australia's third largest energy company is spending $54 million to bring it to a commercial level of production.* Until this occurs Manas Petroleum's expenses are paid by Santos for the entire $54 million program. Manas ends up with 25% of the oil production and only when it is judged to flow at economic levels does Manas begin paying development capital costs on a pro-rata basis.
> 
> We note that last month China agreed to fund gas and oil pipelines which pass either near or through Kyrgyz capital city Bishkek on their way to the Turkmenistan and North Caspian with the intent of eventually importing from the region more that 1 million barrels of oil per day and a trillion cubic feet of gas annually as the areas energy reserves are developed.
> 
> *The Chinese know what they are doing. Central Asia is one of the world's last relatively low cost energy growth frontiers. Manas already has oil giant CNOOC spending almost a quarter of a billion dollars on drilling oil wells next to its Nanai concession.**
> *
> ...........


----------



## nyo

Some more research information on the Oil & Gas potential in the Kyrgyz Republic.  A lot of interest popping up on the activity in the Central Asian Republics.



> Brantley
> 
> Posted Monday 10/09/07 08:51am
> Report Post Quote Post
> 
> * Member
> **
> ( 2357 posts)
> 
> FYI....
> 
> Some additional reading material on the Oil & Gas potential in the Kyrgyz Republic....
> 
> Cheers,
> Brantley
> 
> http://www.equityresearch.li/portfolio.php#19
> 
> *See the section on:*
> 
> *Manas Petroleum Corp. (OTCBB: MNAP)*


----------



## nyo

http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Global_Economy/FD27Dj02.html

# US: Procuring the world's oil
# By Michael Klare
# Apr 27, 2004

# //_The one that is likely to receive greatest attention from policy makers is the *Caspian Sea basin*, consisting of Azerbaijan, Georgia, Kazakhstan, *Kyrgyzstan*, Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan and adjacent parts of Iran and Russia.
_
_According to the Department of Energy, this area houses proven reserves (defined as 90 percent probable) of 17 to 33 billion barrels of oil, and possible reserves (defined as 50 percent probable) of 233 billion barrels. *If the amounts were confirmed, they would constitute the second largest untapped reserves after the Persian Gulf area.*
_
# To ensure that much of this oil will eventually flow to consumers in the West, the US government has made strenuous efforts to develop the area's petroleum infrastructure and distribution system. The US first sought access to the Caspian's oil supplies during the Bill Clinton administration. Because the Caspian Sea is landlocked, its oil and natural gas must travel by pipeline to other areas. Tapping the resources requires the construction of long-distance export lines.

# The administration was reluctant to see Caspian oil flow through Russia on its way to Western Europe, since that would allow Moscow a degree of control over Western energy supplies. Transport through Iran was prohibited by US law because of that country's pursuit of weapons of mass destruction. So Clinton threw his support behind a plan to transport oil and gas from Baku in Azerbaijan to Ceyhan in Turkey via Tbilisi in the former Soviet republic of Georgia. Before leaving office, he flew to Turkey to preside at the signing ceremony for a regional agreement permitting construction of the $3 billion Baku-Tbilisi-Ceyhan (BTC) pipeline.//


----------



## mobcat

Well thats me in boys i had a big dip on friday and a little bit for brekie this morning lol how could i resist a top up with all that first class info you all have contributed thanks YT , JTB ,NYO ,

I like MHL for it,s spec appeal ATM and also the farmin potential could go Nth in a hurry on a whisper esp is the whisp is Santos ,POO is hot so shes a hard one not to look at seriously good luck all


----------



## Ruprect

Yeah, well done YT, great research. I do have a lot of faith in Ted Ellyard so am happy to stick with this one on the oil prospects alone. I followed him into KEY and happy to hold here now for a while. 

I note the HC boys have been following ELK pretty well today (playing with?). I hate to say it, but the way some of those guys operate, they may yet come in here.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey guys,

Thanks for that extra info JTB and NYO, some very very interesting stuff indeed,

Given the proximity to China I would not at all be surprised if the potential farm in partner turned out to be Chinese National Oil Corp, I mean they're happy to go to the far reaches of the globe like Africa, so why not next door into the Kyrgyz?

Also, given the meteoric rise in the Price of Oil since when CIG negotiated its farm in with Santos, I would agree with JTB and think that MHL can get a better deal,

Given MHL is a junior with little cash and no cash flow the best outcome would be for say a 20% Free Carried interest

I would expect that any announcement of a farm in partner would cause a substantial re-rating of MHL, just how big depends on the size of that farm in partner, ie Santos or CNOC would have the largest effect, also the deal ie whether it was free carried or $35m etc etc

In any event I am tingling with anticipation to see who it turns out to be


----------



## prawn_86

out of curiosity YT or others,

when you say 'final stages' of negotiations, what exactly does that mean? especially with chinese co's as they are notorious for not sticking to deadlines, it could still be a couple months until an announcement is made. am i right in this assumption?


----------



## Ztriker

Hi All, I would just like to thankyou all for the research that has been presented here. Great work. I am very interested in seeing who the JV partner will be and As Young Trader has said it wouldn't be surprising to see China find a position so close to their border. Anyway thanks again I will be watch eagerly.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

prawn_86 said:


> out of curiosity YT or others,
> 
> when you say 'final stages' of negotiations, what exactly does that mean? especially with chinese co's as they are notorious for not sticking to deadlines, it could still be a couple months until an announcement is made. am i right in this assumption?




Prawn, it would appear that the company has been in negotiations for awhile, expecially given the progree CIG has been making, so for the company to say they are in the "final stages" I would assume that a result could be expected soon.

But thats just my opinion, for confirmation, why not call the company and see what they have to say?


----------



## spottygoose

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Prawn, it would appear that the company has been in negotiations for awhile, expecially given the progree CIG has been making, so for the company to say they are in the "final stages" I would assume that a result could be expected soon.
> 
> But thats just my opinion, for confirmation, why not call the company and see what they have to say?




YT, thanks again for your great research. Prawn I saved you the trouble and gave the company a call myself. Here is what I was told:

Firstly, re JV's I was told they are talking to two parties one of which they have been talking to for a long time. They are very hopeful with this particular although he stressed it was still in the negotiation stage. He indicated that he didn't expect it to be a drawn out process and that they hoped to be in a position to update the market soon. Basically, I got the impression negotiations are going well and are at an advanced stage but not  a fait accompli...yet. 

Secondly Re the U- drilling in Kashkasuh has been delayed. They have signed a contract with a co to do the road works but the bulldozer was late and then it broke down. That’s the former USSR for you…lol. His information is that it has now been completed and they are getting ready to proceed. They will drill with one rig firstly to test depth then order a second. He did say as this is a very mountainous country it can take time.

Oil and Gas -gravity survey re oil and gas prospects is proceeding. The tenements are split into two zones South and northeast. The South is completed except for the very furthest bit near China as Chinese are a little touchy. They will not worry about that small part till next year not because they don’t like it but no point until China is okay (and it is very small). They are now moving the equipment to the Northeast section to start work. The MD and exploration manager have flown out there and left Friday. Apparently the data looks very "interesting" (might be why they are flying out there)??

Anyway, looks like the next piece of news may well be a JV update!

Cheers

Spotty


----------



## kpas

Am I blind, or is there no top 20 shareholders listed on their website?

Does anyone have this information?


----------



## nioka

kpas said:


> Am I blind, or is there no top 20 shareholders listed on their website?
> 
> Does anyone have this information?




My research shows that there are no substantial shareholders which means that no one shareholder has more than 5% interest.


----------



## kpas

nioka said:


> My research shows that there are no substantial shareholders which means that no one shareholder has more than 5% interest.




So hopefully we start to see some change in substantial shareholder statements coming through showing accumulation.


----------



## spottygoose

kpas said:


> Am I blind, or is there no top 20 shareholders listed on their website?
> 
> Does anyone have this information?




This may be of help. Check out the last page (54) of the Statuatory Accounts - asx ann 1/10/07.

Cheers, Spotty


----------



## mobcat

nioka said:


> My research shows that there are no substantial shareholders which means that no one shareholder has more than 5% interest.





Yeah thats strange hey  you now what i bet ya ten million dollars that has changed in the last week


----------



## mobcat

This is worth a look guys relevent to MHL in its nearology i know it,s a stretch to compare but would be nice


MANAS PETROLEUM CORP (OTC BB:MNAP)
Shares Outstanding 111.M
Market Cap: 467 M
Recent Price: $4.10
Website www.manaspetroleum.com 

This is our introductory Manas Petroleum report and as a consequence it is the most comprehensive. We first started looking at Manas Petroleum last winter as it began its move from $3 to $6.40. It was brought to our attention via Clarion Finanz, who are major Manas Investors and are InterOil’s original financial backers. We were impressed with Manas management’s resume and its apparent ability to acquire giant projects through-out the former Soviet Union but later worried (correctly) that its shares may have, despite its great promise, moved too far too fast. Since then its shares have first corrected along with the market and we note that market has ignored some highly significant accomplishments in Central Asia and Eastern Europe, something we will talk about later. 

The company’s CEO Dr.. Alexander Becker was one of the Soviet’s top (award winning) geologists and the company has obvious connections to numerous powerful oilmen including until his recent death (from cancer) Farman Salmanov who is considered the father of the Soviet oil industry (for example he headed the committee that awarded ExxonMobil its Sakhalin I project.) But connections are one thing and acquiring giant developable oil leases are quite another. When we started watching Manas it already had a major developing its Kyrgyz Republic project which was impressive but we wondered if it was a one off event. Can they keep doing it? Clearly the more of these giant oil projects they can acquire (and get development paid for by Major oil companies) – the better chance they will have, that at least one will be highly successful - translating to giant profits for us. Our plan was to wait and let them prove themselves first. With the latest two deals and the time-line of events we judge that from now on the longer we wait the higher Manas Petroleum’s share price is likely to be. We were lucky that our wait and see strategy coincided with a very significant stock market correction, creating what we think is a huge buying opportunity. 

In the past months, a parade of CEO’s from the world’s largest oil companies has warned that “it is getting extremely difficult to acquire giant sized, exploration and development plays”. ConocoPhilips Chief Executive Jim Mulva was among the more recent to say this when in July he told the U.S. Chamber of Commerce. “most of the world’s oil is controlled by exporting nations. [So] there is a great deal of international competition for opportunities to develop what’s left” What’s left is mostly Canada’s tar sands and ultra-deep and expensive Gulf of Mexico exploration. Witness the bidding frenzy in the Gulf of Mexico or the amount being paid to acquire tracts in Canada’s tar sands. Both require investments north of $30,000 per flowing barrel and offer very low returns.” In the words of Rigzone a highly respected oil industry publication regarding the Gulf’s latest wave of exploration and development: “oil companies are going to have to travel down a long expensive path”. 

But in places like Central Asia the capital required is a fraction of this amount – and it can be paid back fast: in months instead of years. But you have to have access to those oil lands - a very rare thing. If a company does however, it can quickly go from being a small company to become a giant company. After studying its activities carefully for the past eight months it is apparent that Manas Petroleum is capable of (and has been) acquiring giant assets and as a consequence is more than likely to make us huge profits. The facts are as follows: 

Fact #1 Kyrgyz is a P50 1.2 billion barrel project. Its original project in Kyrgyz Republic has (according to an independent engineering study) a most likely case of P50 1.2 billion barrels based on 10 of 23 reservoir structures already discovered. Santos, Australia’s third largest energy company is spending $54 million to get it to a commercial level of production. Until this occurs Manas Petroleum’s expenses are paid by Santos for the entire $54 million program. Manas ends up with 25% of the oil production and only when it is judged to flow at economic levels does Manas begin paying development capital costs on a pro-rata basis. We note that last month China agreed to fund gas and oil pipelines which pass either near or through Kyrgyz capital city Bishkek on their way to the Turkmenistan and North Caspian with the intent of eventually importing from the region more that 1 million barrels of oil per day and a trillion cubic feet of gas annually as the areas energy reserves are developed. The Chinese know what they are doing. Central Asia is one of the world’s last relatively low cost energy growth frontiers. Manas already has oil giant CNOOC spending almost a quarter of a billion dollars on drilling oil wells next to its Nanai concession. 

Fact #2. Tajikistan has the potential to double Manas Petroleum’s P50 oil reserves. That would translate to an increase of its Central Asian P50 to total 2.4 billion barrels. Manas managed to acquire this extremely coveted piece of the Fergana oil basin (the Fergana is where the US department of Energy expects a further 3 billion barrels of light oil will be produced) in a deal announced July 12th and it again shows that the company has exceptional access to major oil assets in the Former Soviet Union. This is the company’s second major Central Asian acquisition. We sat through several presentations when the company was recently in New York. Several, not just because we wanted to really understand what Manas was doing but also because we wanted to hear what that city’s top oil analysts thought of Manas: (They were, to say the least, impressed). What we also found out at that meeting is that the Soviets did a lot of work including seismic and stratigraphic wells in the basin just before the Soviet Union collapsed - they (and Manas ex-Soviet management) have a very clear understanding of its development and exploration upside. We also were reminded (they alluded to this in a July news release regarding the acquisition) that negotiations were very advanced regarding getting a major oil company to explore and develop its Tajik holdings in a Santos-sized deal- so advanced that the major has already started a multimillion dollar seismic program on the Tajik license. 

One reservoir structure is as close as three kilometers (2 miles) from oil production - dramatically reducing risk. If the Tajik concession has the same P50 1.2 billion barrels then the combined amount for the Kyrgyz and Tajik concession’s is P50 2.4 billion barrels of oil. We expect that these majors will spend well over $100 million and that if they are successful, Manas will be left with a net 25% of the 2.4 billion barrels in place or 600 million barrels of which 40% is recoverable. Using prior sales as an example we think its fair to value proven, recoverable reserves at $10 per barrel given the current oil price outlook. Consider that recent transactions in the US were as high as $18 per barrel. The upside market capitalization target for Manas is $2.4 billion or 600 million barrels times 40% times $10. This is the potential, based on the known structures in the basin and does not include exploration upside. We think it is a reasonable target because historically (over the past 100 years and more than 50 oil field discoveries) when an anticline structure has been drilled in the Fergana Basin an oil discovery was made - a 100% SUCCESS RATE. In March/April 2008 drilling is expected to begin - by then we think it will be too late to buy its shares - as the closer we get the more people will know and buy its shares in anticipation. 

This is a very rich area but because it is a long way from America it is being ignored. But with the Chinese pouring billions into Central Asian energy development this is unlikely to last. Obviously the Manas licenses are very credible or they these major oil companies would not even consider spending the $100 plus million required to develop them. 

Any one of these projects has the potential to turn Manas into a multi-billion market-cap company. We are now aggressive buyers.


The full report on the oil crisis ia available here if you want to have a look peak oil etc etc
http://www.undiscoveredequities.com/member-only/stock_picks.html

Good site enjoy


----------



## spottygoose

Thought this was interesting after my talk with the company. Here is a post from profiteer on TS after his call to the co:


1) They are final stages of the JV. A number of different Australian and North American oil and finance companies have been spoken to.

I was very interested when he brought up North American?? Who could it be.

Imagine Exonn!


2) Managment extremely well-connected. Especially in the finance industry.

Should be able to raise $$ easy

3) This is ONLY the BEGINNING. I was told that a primary reason for the farm-in is to built a major long-term relationship with a serious "industry player"
They was to use this agreeement as leverage, and as networking with a major with the understanding that they work together to acquire more "NEAR PRODUCING OIL FIELDS" around the world.

They have done this in the event that if a bargain oil asset becomes available for $50mn-$100mn...etc, they have the flexibility and financial and industry power behind them TO ACT.

I wasn't able to suss out any names, but as i said, they have been speaking to numerous Australian and North American companies and are in final stages with one company!

I think either an agreement with maybe an inv bank for long term financial support will be apart of the deal. Thats the impression i got when i was told they are speaking to financial institutions as well.


----------



## nyo

Hey spotty this is starting to look similar to Manas Petroleum after read all information on them and Dr Beckers connections with Santos and CIG.  In looking at Manas Petroleum chart their 12 month sp range has been USD$0.40 to USD$6.40.  Last trade at usd$4.04.  Wishful thinking but it would nice to MHL's sp move up similarly.  Again just wishful think.




spottygoose said:


> Thought this was interesting after my talk with the company. Here is a post from profiteer on TS after his call to the co:
> 
> 
> 1) They are final stages of the JV. A number of different Australian and North American oil and finance companies have been spoken to.
> 
> I was very interested when he brought up North American?? Who could it be.
> 
> Imagine Exonn!
> 
> 
> 2) Managment extremely well-connected. Especially in the finance industry.
> 
> Should be able to raise $$ easy
> 
> 3) This is ONLY the BEGINNING. I was told that a primary reason for the farm-in is to built a major long-term relationship with a serious "industry player"
> They was to use this agreeement as leverage, and as networking with a major with the understanding that they work together to acquire more "NEAR PRODUCING OIL FIELDS" around the world.
> 
> They have done this in the event that if a bargain oil asset becomes available for $50mn-$100mn...etc, they have the flexibility and financial and industry power behind them TO ACT.
> 
> I wasn't able to suss out any names, but as i said, they have been speaking to numerous Australian and North American companies and are in final stages with one company!
> 
> I think either an agreement with maybe an inv bank for long term financial support will be apart of the deal. Thats the impression i got when i was told they are speaking to financial institutions as well.


----------



## mobcat

nyo said:


> Hey spotty this is starting to look similar to Manas Petroleum after read all information on them and Dr Beckers connections with Santos and CIG.  In looking at Manas Petroleum chart their 12 month sp range has been USD$0.40 to USD$6.40.  Last trade at usd$4.04.  Wishful thinking but it would nice to MHL's sp move up similarly.  Again just wishful think.




Always good to compare with peers and the path in history the peers followed on there path to success ........the rules and the mistakes made by peers in the end play can save millions to the company we hold and it.s a big bonus ...Mann is a good example of whats poss for the area and head office seem to have the local knowledge and back bone to drive us forward certainly a interesting couple of months ahead with MHL ...as with all the good ones wish i held more but when is enough enough hey very happy just to be on board this one quite exciting really so so much potential and POO can do anything and so can U308 both good company to keep ATM pity theirs not IO in Krygz Reb then we would be talking hey .....all you need is a beaker full of iorn fileings and pocket magnet latley to get a rally started lol  long live the bull


----------



## nyo

Hey mobcat guess what? Kyrgyz has iron-ore. 

http://enrin.grida.no/htmls/kyrghiz/kyrgyz_e.htm


*The region is rich in minerals*; non-ferrous and complex ores deposits are found in the northern part of Tyan Shan, there are also significant deposits of molybdenum,* iron-ore*, tin, mercury, stibium, and gold.




mobcat said:


> Always good to compare with peers and the path in history the peers followed on there path to success ........the rules and the mistakes made by peers in the end play can save millions to the company we hold and it.s a big bonus ...Mann is a good example of whats poss for the area and head office seem to have the local knowledge and back bone to drive us forward certainly a interesting couple of months ahead with MHL ...as with all the good ones wish i held more but when is enough enough hey very happy just to be on board this one quite exciting really so so much potential and POO can do anything and so can U308 both good company to keep ATM pity theirs not IO in Krygz Reb then we would be talking hey .....all you need is a beaker full of iorn fileings and pocket magnet latley to get a rally started lol  long live the bull


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well it looks like impatient traders and punters are exiting today, I also notice that CIG has fallen heavily today, there maybe a link ie people sellig MHL because they see "Big Brother CIG falling"

Annoying but it gives me the chance to buy more,

I don't think it will fall below 3.2c/3c

Techies whats your view?


----------



## gordon2007

I've been following this for about a week now. May be a good buying oppurtunity at the moment. Any long term guesses YT?


----------



## roland

MHL certainly have a checkered history: Former Names: Metabolism Health Limited (MHL), 25/7/2004; Mustang Group Limited 05/11/2003; Timemac Solutions Limited (TML), 27/11/2002; Chile Minera NL (CEA), 28/10/1999; Interchrome NL 26/09/1996;M Health Limited (MHL) 06/12/2005; Monitor Holdings Ltd (MHL), 18/04/2007.

Looks like my list of hobbies started and never completed


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

Mate I would suggest that they were other companies listed under the code MHL not monitor in a previous form. Wish I had more cash to buy up today but i couldn't resist FWLO a few days ago.

Anyways hopefully some news regarding JV soon


----------



## gordon2007

Zero volume today. Seems the market overall is a bit slow. But still wondering why the lack of volume on this today.


----------



## ta2693

Let me give it a small buy order and test the market. 
the 1000001 is my order. do not misinterpret it as insider trader. mate


----------



## ta2693

ta2693 said:


> Let me give it a small buy order and test the market.
> the 1000001 is my order. do not misinterpret it as insider trader. mate




After test, I see ppl's intention of accumulating is still there.
in addition, his cousin performs very well today.
 I think it is going to have a good day.


----------



## Awesomandy

ta2693 said:


> After test, I see ppl's intention of accumulating is still there.
> in addition, his cousin performs very well today.
> I think it is going to have a good day.




Not bad... not bad... drove it up 9%.
:

Although, given that it had tons of buy orders stacked at 3.0 - 3.2, I thought it was only a matter of time before it would go up 0.1/2.


----------



## Sean K

I see a potential C&P here. I haven't had much luck with these formations lately though. Low probability set ups IMO.


----------



## black_bird2

Kennas, for a newbie can you please give a small description of what a C&P formation is please? Only if you have enough time or some direction so that I can read up on it.


----------



## Sean K

black_bird2 said:


> Kennas, for a newbie can you please give a small description of what a C&P formation is please? Only if you have enough time or some direction so that I can read up on it.



LOL, I meant C&H. The P wasn't that far away....

A C&H is a Cup and Handle, identified by a rounded bottom 'cup like' shape and then a handle on the end, normally angled down at some degree, the less angle the better. The target from a breakout through the lip of the cup is the distance from the bottom of the cup to the lip. In this case 6 cents. Just a _probability_.

Here's some more info.


----------



## black_bird2

Cheers, you had me a workmate stumped there for a moment! Appreciate the time and effort. Holding and waiting.


----------



## gdzack

I drop my AED shares and get in MHL several days ago. Now AED is still rocketing but MHL is still struggling.  I should get in later like yesterday or today.


----------



## Awesomandy

kennas said:


> I see a potential C&P here. I haven't had much luck with these formations lately though. Low probability set ups IMO.




I think there's a possibility too, but I can hardly get any data here (I'm at work... can't even get a chart done here... quite a few websites get blocked )

However, looking at your chart and the buy depths, there's quite a bit of support at around the 3.1c area, so if I'm trading and very speculative, I would probably buy now, and set up a stop loss at 3c. Alternatively, I could buy when it breaks 4c, i.e. signal confirmed.

Although, if you buy/hold MHL on the fundamentals, you would be pretty silly not to be holding it right now, judging from the research done in this thread.

Either way, I have only very limited information while I'm at work, so DYOR, and take whatever I'm saying with a lot of salt.


----------



## Sean K

kennas said:


> LOL, I meant C&H. The P wasn't that far away....
> 
> A C&H is a Cup and Handle, identified by a rounded bottom 'cup like' shape and then a handle on the end, normally angled down at some degree, the less angle the better. The target from a breakout through the lip of the cup is the distance from the bottom of the cup to the lip. In this case 6 cents. Just a _probability_.
> 
> Here's some more info.



I'm also seeing a pole and a pennant, target 5.5, but looks more dodgy than the C&H. Whatever the case, breaking 4 cents looks important. I like the volume drop during this consolidation/accumulation....


----------



## mobcat

Alternatively, I could buy when it breaks 4c, i.e. signal confirmed.

Yes 4 cents will let the flood gates open IMO i hold a very very very large parcel now with a av buy of 3.5 and I am happy with that for a fair share of a good specie with enormous potential....and I will be increasing my holding by a third when she breaks 4 hopefully that will be soon ..........she only needs a nudge this one  

And I do agree Keenas it is always good to have a cup with a handle burns your pinkies otherwise  LOL


----------



## Awesomandy

mobcat said:


> Yes 4 cents will let the flood gates open IMO i hold a very very very large parcel now with a av buy of 3.5 and I am happy with that for a fair share of a good specie with enormous potential....and I will be increasing my holding by a third when she breaks 4 hopefully that will be soon ..........she only needs a nudge this one
> 
> And I do agree Keenas it is always good to have a cup with a handle burns your pinkies otherwise  LOL




Why don't we get ASF members to buy it all the way up to 4c, and let the rest of the public take it through the gates for us?

(Well, I do have my cunning days, lol)


----------



## Gekko

Not a bad idea AWESOMEANDY,

I mean, we all know its going to crack 4cents eventually, and run hard to 5-6cents from then on.

But further consolidation would be bullish too. So too would i not mind the opportunity to increase my position at the mid-low 3 levels. In fact, i would love this opportunity.

Would you like to start us off


----------



## gordon2007

Anybody else get annoyed at partial filled orders? Don't know why they just sh** me off. But they all got filled in the end so no biggie anyway.


----------



## gordon2007

Well I was thinking a very small volume today in trading but then I just saw that rather large 3 million change hands. Wonder if somebody knows something?


----------



## Synergy

gordon2007 said:


> Well I was thinking a very small volume today in trading but then I just saw that rather large 3 million change hands. Wonder if somebody knows something?




An hour later and that 3 million is now 20 million, very strange... Perhaps a heap of triggers fired?


----------



## born2win

hrmm it is very strange, massive sell off. Maybe someone knows something we don't.

Looks like it will hold on to 30,


----------



## kpas

Closed at 3.3c

Will be looking to top up tomorrow if it drops to 3c or lower again.

Any chartists out there want to make a call on MHL ?


----------



## mobcat

That DUMP was a bowl breaker boys 13.5 mil LOL  but she only rippled MHL hardly left a skid after the flush hey LOL ROTFL....... Any way after i got up off the floor 2.2 million shares had shot out of the S bend and into my grateful arms at a price i didnt think would be happening any time soon some ones loss was certainly our  gain ...... a million and one reasons for a trader to dump a big load like that ATM i will put it down to dodgie Mexican till something better comes along ..........Hold tight all this ones a nice  place to be just a sniff of hydro carbons and we are looking at a good profit on this one let a lone U308 and JV,s or peer performance or POO Im back in the Q at 3.2 with 1.2 mil that should do me for now till she hits 4 cents


----------



## stinger_au

Hey guys, I have been reading this forum for a little while now and finally decided to become a member. I am new to the stock buying game. I consider myself a investor - I only had stock in one company IDL which i bought at .195 and sold at .525 and put it all on this MHL after i had read about it also reading some of the research UT has done .

I guess i am not very good at this type of thing because i bought in on Monday at .036  and it went down to like .032 on Tuesday and i had a heart attack.

But, i am in for the long hull so i should not worry to much just wish i had waited a day and saved myself some $$$.

Good job you guys do and sounds like fun being able to talk to other about the ups and downs.

Cheers,
Stinger


----------



## ta2693

whether MHL will up or down is only with a dynamic possibility.
But one thing is for sure, it is a very risky player.
Make sure your risk profile match the risk you are taking.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Guys, something very strange is going on with MHL,

Yesterday there was 3m cross traded at 3.5c, then a little while later about 15m were just dumped on mkt,

Then today a 1.8m order went to sell at 3.2c which was followed by a 2.1m sell at 3.3c

Buyers came on and took out the 3.1c sellers, then both the 1.8m at 3.2c and 2.1m at 3.3c pulled,

Now again they are back together,

I don't know but somethings suss

I could just be going crazy, but I see something as suss


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

ok see, less than 5mins later,

A big buy came on at 3c,

Both sellers at 3.2c and 3.3c pulled within seconds of each other

Somethings up

Or am I crazy?



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys, something very strange is going on with MHL,
> 
> Yesterday there was 3m cross traded at 3.5c, then a little while later about 15m were just dumped on mkt,
> 
> Then today a 1.8m order went to sell at 3.2c which was followed by a 2.1m sell at 3.3c
> 
> Buyers came on and took out the 3.1c sellers, then both the 1.8m at 3.2c and 2.1m at 3.3c pulled,
> 
> Now again they are back together,
> 
> I don't know but somethings suss
> 
> I could just be going crazy, but I see something as suss


----------



## Ztriker

Suss in what way?? Are you saying they are trying to shake the tree so as to accumulate stock?

I wouldn't be surprised it we see this under 3c sometime soon. exspecially if there is a lag in any announcment that is expected


----------



## Gekko

YT,

I see what you see. Both sells came on together, behind volume, and then pulled together. By memory, they also came on together at one stage last week and even once before that. On each seperate occasion the same 2.1mn order came on. It seems like they are doing they very very best to accumulate. Now as i type, a 1mn buy comes on at 3.1. 

Same people? Very likely


----------



## gordon2007

Yes is all a bit odd. Wonder what it means. YT...when you say "suss", does that then mean you're concerned about this? I'm in for ride so either way I'll see where it goes. I need some pain to remind of the screwup I did by pulling out of RAU too soon.


----------



## Gekko

Gordon,

Im obviously not YT, but i think it a good thing. It means we have some big-wigs out there who are very serious about buying a lot more shares.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

gordon2007 said:


> Yes is all a bit odd. Wonder what it means. YT...when you say "suss", does that then mean you're concerned about this? I'm in for ride so either way I'll see where it goes. I need some pain to remind of the screwup I did by pulling out of RAU too soon.




Not concerned, just confused as to whats going on thats all,

A huge dump yesterday, now these sell orders that pop up, create massive sell lines and then pull,

I'm in this for the long haul too, but am curious as to whats going on


----------



## juw177

I have also noticed that past few times if the stock is down in the 3.3c range, a big buy order will come in near close to bring it to 3.5c, thus those long tails on the chart. This doesnt seem to be happening today though.


----------



## stinger_au

The stocks i pull out of because i thought they were not going to go anywhere anymore have gone up 6.5% in the last 2 days  and MHL has gone down like 5%  gzzz guess that was a really bad move on my part. I am in with MHL for the long hall too hope she comes through.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

stinger_au said:


> The stocks i pull out of because i thought they were not going to go anywhere anymore have gone up 6.5% in the last 2 days  and MHL has gone down like 5%  gzzz guess that was a really bad move on my part. I am in with MHL for the long hall too hope she comes through.




I am sorry to hear of your misfortune. 

It is haul, haul, haul, haul, haul, haul, haul, haul.

The hall is where people gather for functions etc. 

cheers...


----------



## black_bird2

Early days Stinger, early days. These stocks are speculative and there are no guarantees, however the way the market has been reacting to resources in the past few weeks (IRM a prime example) there is a potential upside worth waiting for.


----------



## gdzack

stinger_au said:


> The stocks i pull out of because i thought they were not going to go anywhere anymore have gone up 6.5% in the last 2 days  and MHL has gone down like 5%gzzz guess that was a really bad move on my part. I am in with MHL for the long hall too hope she comes through.




AED jumped nearly 17% after I pulled out. and MHL has gone down 16% since I bought.  
I am very depressed now.


----------



## surfingman

gdzack said:


> AED jumped almost 17% after I pulled out. and MHL has gone down 16% since I bought.
> I am very depressed now.




You can't win them all but you should be able to win more than you lose, thats the share market some day's it's :bier: other days :bricks1:


----------



## Awesomandy

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> A huge dump yesterday, now these sell orders that pop up, create massive sell lines and then pull,
> 
> I'm in this for the long haul too, but am curious as to whats going on




Given that a few other small companies have been running lately, I wouldn't be surprised if some traders went looking for alternatives.


----------



## Gekko

On CNBC tonight they were talking about $100 Oil as a formality

Also saying that the entire sector globally is about to get seriously revalued as valuation metric's are using $50 or $55 oil - not the $80+ that should last

Argument was once insto's out of London and New York instruct models to use $70-$80 oil, all valuations will increase

Certainly makes me confident with highly promissing juniors like this


----------



## gdzack

Gekko said:


> On CNBC tonight they were talking about $100 Oil as a formality
> 
> Also saying that the entire sector globally is about to get seriously revalued as valuation metric's are using $50 or $55 oil - not the $80+ that should last
> 
> Argument was once insto's out of London and New York instruct models to use $70-$80 oil, all valuations will increase
> 
> Certainly makes me confident with highly promissing juniors like this




Don't forget that US Dollar is not as worthy as before. Compared to the oil price last year, the price hasn't changed much since last year.


----------



## Gekko

gdzack,

Good point.

However, i think higher oil prices will last longer then the weak USD. High oil prices are here to stay, whilst the USD will fluctuate. I see USD staying wear for the remainder of this year, and early next year, but picking up in 3rd qrt 08.


----------



## greggy

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Not concerned, just confused as to whats going on thats all,
> 
> A huge dump yesterday, now these sell orders that pop up, create massive sell lines and then pull,
> 
> I'm in this for the long haul too, but am curious as to whats going on




Hi YT,

I used recent share price weakness to buy in today at 3.2c.  Until now I carefully watched the stock waiting for what I consider to be a low entry point. IMO MHL has been well and truly overlooked by the market. 
Its 4 licences in the Kyrgyz Republic cover 9,950 sq kms and are close to major proven oil provinces (eg. Tarim Basin  has reported resources of 170 billion barrels of oil and 710 TCF of gas).  Its still very early days, but there is huge potential. MHL is a risky play, but so are the potential rewards.  Confirmation of an oil and gas partner is likely to have a major impact on MHL's share price. Warwick Grigor is very impressed and has labelled MHL as being the "Cousin of Caspian". 
MHL's management has a strong record.  Whilst their uranium project is also interesting I bought in principally for the oil and gas project.  This stock is very liquid and with positive news it might become a day traders favourite.
In my recent research I could not any other similarly priced stocks with as much potential.  
DYOR


----------



## Gekko

Greggy:

"Its 4 licences in the Kyrgyz Republic cover 9,950 sq kms and are close to major proven oil provinces (eg. Tarim Basin has reported resources of 170 billion barrels of oil and 710 TCF of gas). Its still very early days, but there is huge potential. MHL is a risky play, but so are the potential rewards. Confirmation of an oil and gas partner is likely to have a major impact on MHL's share price. Warwick Grigor is very impressed and has labelled MHL as being the "Cousin of Caspian".


CIG is up 6% today on strong volume. I wonder if results have leaked? Our performace will correlate theirs to a large degree - they being the only other Kryst oil company listed on the ASX


"MHL's management has a strong record. Whilst their uranium project is also interesting I bought in principally for the oil and gas project. This stock is very liquid and with positive news it might become a day traders favourite.
In my recent research I could not any other similarly priced stocks with as much potential. "


Management is well credential'd (spelling?). And this should become a day traders fav just like CUL when any results are released

We have rebounded off the 3c bottom very very well every time. Yest was the most positive of the lot. To rebound up to 3.2 on a terrible day was excellent

I am in the que at 3.2 but may need to go higher. Decisions, Decisions....


----------



## gordon2007

I had bought in at .031 a while ago and had sold for a profit when it got to 
 .039  Used yesterday as a good buying oppurtunity. Picked up a few shares at .030. Was pure luck...I cashed out of everything on Friday so I was a bit cashed up. Found a few good buying oppurtunites yesterday.


----------



## stinger_au

Yeah wished i had waited, i bought in at .036  with the money i sold from IDL which was at .552 now IDL went up to .64. I guess i did the reverse of what you are meant to do - sold low bought high lol.


----------



## mobcat

At least you had the balls to get on board in the first place 3.6 should come off as a lovley entry point given the fullness of time with MHL lots of news to report with this one and lots of price sensitive Anns in the short term this one appears to be a very active junior still in the womb .............Just being on board this one should be fun land of the mankini  and every thing lol


----------



## born2win

Don't worry stringer =), i got in at .038, at it's peak. Still filled with confident, aswell as picked up some more at .032 =)


----------



## kpas

CIG announcement today, they struck oil but only a small amount - at least that is how I read it.

They are testing the northern part of the area with 10 more drill holes to report back on.

A good thing that they struck oil, but just would have been nicer if the first hole drilled was significantly more then 2 metres.


----------



## dogwithflees1983

Born2win i bet you, I got in a few months back at its highest peak of 4.6c !! Been stinking it up since then, but going to keep this little gem in the back pocket and see what happens a year or 2 down the track. least the 50% CGT will come into play !!


----------



## wipz

dogwithflees1983 said:


> Born2win i bet you, I got in a few months back at its highest peak of 4.6c !! Been stinking it up since then, but going to keep this little gem in the back pocket and see what happens a year or 2 down the track. least the 50% CGT will come into play !!




50% captial gains tax discount is useless when your in a loss position   Lucky you got into AGO when it was cheap


----------



## stinger_au

born2win said:


> Don't worry stringer =), i got in at .038, at it's peak. Still filled with confident, aswell as picked up some more at .032 =)




I feel your pain, you must be down even more than me, I rushed to get in because i thought it was going to sky rocket but it looked like it did a back flip first. Its down to .031 again  . The thing that hurt most was watching a company that you sold out go up 22% right after you sold.


----------



## Synergy

Looking very thin on the buy side today. There is a nice decending triangle on the chart however if it can hold .03 today.


----------



## yuyry002

3cents at the moment. i have been looking at seller side for a while today and still not sure that now is the best time to top up.


----------



## Synergy

No... I got in at 3c today but there was nice depth at .29 below me. That seems to have been pulled


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey guys,

A quick update based on recent MRO UKL merger

While the SP decline is annoying, the company's current mkt cap is only $19m with $2m cash, so the company has an EV of $17m for its Uranium and Oil projects.

Now for the Uranium projects, I have a value of $15m EV, based on the following-
Recently MRO and UKL announced a merger, MRO is another Kyrgyz based U company that is very similar to MHL.

It had $10m of cash and very similar U projects to that of MHL,
At the merger price, MRO was valued at $40m
Take out the $10m cash and you get an $30m EV,

If we gave MHL 50% because it has only 50% interest in its projects thats $15m EV, now I know its hard to compare apples and oranges, but both MRO and MHL's uranium projects in Kyrgyz are similar in terms of potential size etc etc


*So Current Mkt Cap = $19m
Cash = $2m
Uranium Project EV = $15m (based on MRO Uranium merger)
Resulting Oil EV = $2m*

I think based on the above figures, all of the information I have posted re managmenet, Ascent Capital, the links to HDR and DYL and the company being in the final stages of farming out its Kyrgyz Oil projects, the company is cheap and has always been so at these levels.

Time will tell 




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *MHL*​
> *
> Mkt Structure*
> *
> Shares*
> 635m
> 
> 
> Mkt Cap @3c = $19m Current
> Mkt Cap @4c = $25m
> Mkt Cap @5c = $32m Target 1 if CIG hit Oil on adjacent lease
> Mkt Cap @6c = $38m
> Mkt Cap @7c = $45m Target 2 if a major like Santos or Chineses National Oil farm in
> 
> 
> 
> * Cash $2m *
> 
> *Ascent Capital*
> To begin with MHL is an Ascent Capital re-cap, however I always viewed it as the one that never made it,
> 
> *When you consider their other re-caps, EXT 2c -15c, DYL 2c-65c, BLR 2c-25c, WMT 2c-30c, even MKY 2c-9c, thus MHL's 2c- 4c seems an anomoly*, I would think its the last decent Ascent Capital re cap left to run.
> 
> So given their track record and the fact that you see the Steinpris name (Ascent Capital) still on the share registry suggests that more is still to come, in addition to this Ascent Capital control 50% of the Uranium projects and so this all makes for a very interesting mix.
> 
> *Management*
> *Oil and Gas* The 2 main men are Scott Spencer and Ted Ellyard, both are the ex creators/architects of Hardman Resources, they took HDR from "a market cap of less than $5m in 1994 to eventually over $1.5 BILLION"
> 
> Thus these two oil boys know what they're doing and as such MHL has been viewed by some such as Peter Strachan of Sotck Analysis as Ted Ellyards next oil and gas venture.
> 
> *Uranium *
> The Uranium project is being managed by *Leopard*
> 
> *Leopard* is an unlisted private company thats owned and controlled by Ascent Capital, its technical guys are James Pratt who is the Managing Director of Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) and Dr Joe Drake-Brockman who is in charge of technical explorationa and development for DYL.
> 
> So effictively Leopard is a mini DYL, created by the creators of DYL and managed and run by the current DYL top boys who have taken DYL from $5m to over $500m.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Projects*
> *
> Kyrgyz Oil **  Oil and Gas, 100%, Kyrgyzstan *
> Surrounded by many prolific oil and gas producing basins which have produced probably a few BILLION BARRELS OF OIL and a few Trillion Feet of Gas, reserves are still a few Billion Barrels of Oil and a couple of Trillion feet of Gas.
> 
> The obvious comparison is as Warrick Grigor has done, to that of Caspian Oil and Gas (CIG),
> "_Three years ago we spent a week in the Kyrgyz Republic, coming to grips with a junior oil stock named Afminex (it subsequently changed its name to
> Caspian Oil and Gas). *Back then, the shares were less than 1.8¢, the company had precious little cash, the market capitalisation was $8m and the oil price was only US$30-35/bbl.*
> 
> *Since then it has raised more than $20m*, it has signed a joint venture with Santos and, independent of that JV, it is preparing to drill a number of shallow targets. *CIG’s market capitalisation is approximately $170m*
> with the share price at 16.5¢. Our clients have done very well out of CIG, irrespective of whether or not they hit big oil in the forthcoming program._"
> 
> So *CIG's Mkt Cap has gone from $8m to $170m yielding a return of 2125% over 3 yrs*, however over the last 5 months the stock has yielded over 300% (5.5c - 16.5c)
> 
> Given CIG's current Mkt Cap of $170m I would expect MHL to move up to 5c =$32m if CIG hit oil, moreover if MHL, which is in the final stages of negotiating a farm out, gets someone like Santos, or even the Chinese National Oil Corp I would expect a re-rating towards 7c = $45m.
> 
> There is not too much info on target size or potential of MHL's Oil and Gas licences however the company is in the final stages of interpreting and reprocessing data to determine drill targets, priority survey area's etc etc in addition to this further survey results are due back,
> 
> So to summarise there are 3 potential catalysts fora re-rating of MHL because of its oil and gas leases
> 
> 1. CIG striking oil
> 2. A farm in partner such as Santos or Chinese National Oil Corp
> 3. Siesmic/survey updates with target/potential size of oil targets
> 
> 
> *
> Kyrgyz Uranium  Uranium, 50%, Kyrgyzstan, *
> 
> *Intial target 600k-700kt's@0.1% U = 1.5Mlb's U*
> 
> This is just an intial target, base don historic work/drilling by the soviets, mineralisation is reported at surface and up to depths of 150m's over a strike of 800m's, they "mineralised seam widths" vary form 4.2m's to 6.6m's and avg 0.03% - 0.4% U
> 
> Its early days here but given the current mkt cap of other companies operating in Kyrgyz such as *MRO mkt cap $50m and NMR mkt cap $100m* there is plenty of upside value for MHL once a JORC is released I would expect $20m of attributable value = 3c
> 
> As stated the Uranium project is being managed by *Leopard*
> 
> *Leopard* is an unlisted private company thats owned and controlled by Ascent Capital, its technical guys are James Pratt who is the Managing Director of Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) and Dr Joe Drake-Brockman who is in charge of technical explorationa and development for DYL.
> 
> So effictively Leopard is a mini DYL, created by the creators of DYL and managed and run by the current DYL top boys who have taken DYL from $5m to over $500m.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Summary*
> 
> *- Chart wise support seems to be 3.2c and then 2.6c, however I doubt we will see it fall below 3c
> 
> - Its is a direct comparison to CIG, even Grigor is getting his clients who he got on to CIG very early days on to this, moreover any drilling success for CIG will boost MHL's prospectivity and thus SP
> 
> - A farm in deal for MHL's oil and gas licences is in the final stages, if its Santos or Chinese Oil watch out!
> 
> - The Oil managment is excellent being ex HDR architects who took the company from $5m to over $1.5Billion
> 
> - The Uranium management via Leopard is also excellent as its all the DYL boys who took DYL from $5m to $500m
> 
> - So given it is being run by the people he created so much value for HDR and DYL, as well as the fact that it can be compared to CIG for oil and MRO/NMR for the Uranium MHL seems cheap!*


----------



## mobcat

Good stuff YT :dance:

MHL is showing value ATM hey i thought it was cheap when i bought millions at 3.6 i had a buy in at 3 and i was very happy to see it filled while i have been away for a couple of days cant see it trading under 3 but you never know now days hey .........i no one thing though if it do,s i will buying more of them ....MHL has so many upsides over the next 12 months and iam in this one for the long term anything is possible with this one when you look at it,s peers as YT has pointed out .........i would say we will sit back and laugh in Oct 2008 that MHL was at 3 cents big picture stuff MHL and MHL management are big picture people having done it befor its much easier to do it again even in the land of mankini and CIG,s recent hydro show is very positive IMO but oilers in their nature are a fickle play but can go off like a hooker at a dildo show given the right wind and Ann next step 1/4ly could be some real news between the lines I'm thinking cant wait :headshake


----------



## gordon2007

Bloody hell I seriously haven't a clue as to what you just said. I'm presuming though that you're a happy holder of mhl.




mobcat said:


> Good stuff YT :dance:
> 
> MHL is showing value ATM hey i thought it was cheap when i bought millions at 3.6 i had a buy in at 3 and i was very happy to see it filled while i have been away for a couple of days cant see it trading under 3 but you never know now days hey .........i no one thing though if it do,s i will buying more of them ....MHL has so many upsides over the next 12 months and iam in this one for the long term anything is possible with this one when you look at it,s peers as YT has pointed out .........i would say we will sit back and laugh in Oct 2008 that MHL was at 3 cents big picture stuff MHL and MHL management are big picture people having done it befor its much easier to do it again even in the land of mankini and CIG,s recent hydro show is very positive IMO but oilers in their nature are a fickle play but can go off like a hooker at a dildo show given the right wind and Ann next step 1/4ly could be some real news between the lines I'm thinking cant wait :headshake


----------



## roland

gordon2007 said:


> Bloody hell I seriously haven't a clue as to what you just said. I'm presuming though that you're a happy holder of mhl.




Oh well, posts like that provide better entertainment than Home and Away on Channel 7. I had a giggle - sort of like getting into a Taxi driven by an Indian with a huge interest in the Cricket Test Series when you have no knowlegde of cricket.


----------



## mayk

I do not want to put a cold shadow on MHL, but I have few queries. Most of my money is stuck in SDL  . I will try to hop out of SDL and enter MHL at a feasable time. 

I am curious as this is winter season in Kazakistan and will slow down the drilling? And if that is a possibility then I will wait till the price can go closer to .25 near christmas ( given no news comes out). I was hoping to buy the share at .31 but now I have to buy a car 

Anyway I will be joiing the MHL bandwagon soon.

Thanks all for your research and input.


----------



## mobcat

gordon2007 said:


> Bloody hell I seriously haven't a clue as to what you just said. I'm presuming though that you're a happy holder of mhl.




Classic Gordon either do i just had a couple at a birthday party cant belive i didnt proof read it ,it makes no sense at all oh well GO GO MHL lol


----------



## jtb

mobcat said:


> Classic Gordon either do i




Yeah well I'm still confused  you blokes and I'm reading this with one eye shut

More beer..........


----------



## stinger_au

MHL does look good for long term - I just thought it was going to make it's run sooner hence why I jumped on so fast. Has any one else sold out of company just before it went up 30%? lol Is that considered just bad luck/timing?


----------



## gordon2007

Don't feel bad Stinger. I sold out of RAU way too soon. Whilst I still made a handsome profit, had I not sold I would of made nearly 300K's.




stinger_au said:


> MHL does look good for long term - I just thought it was going to make it's run sooner hence why I jumped on so fast. Has any one else sold out of company just before it went up 30%? lol Is that considered just bad luck/timing?


----------



## mobcat

ooooooh bit seedy today OH well we never learn do we......I am back in their in the Q this morning with a buy at 3 just short of a mill having had a nibble at close yesterday .........happy to add at this level


----------



## kpas

Gotta admit, the market is pretty damn boring at the moment.

I haven't seen any stocks (at least the ones I have been watching) breakout for quite some time :/

Might just have to put these in the bottom drawer and sit back and wait.


----------



## stinger_au

gordon2007 said:


> Don't feel bad Stinger. I sold out of RAU way too soon. Whilst I still made a handsome profit, had I not sold I would of made nearly 300K's.




Wow you must have bought 3M shares - i only got 250k from MHL - wish i had done what i see some of you guys do which is buy it in bits - but i did not want to pay all this money is broker costs - 30 bucks a pop .


----------



## soltrader

Guys,

Below is an extract from the last announcement made by the company on October 2:

*Monitor Raising $0.5M for Exploration Funding in Private Placement*

_"Monitor Energy Ltd (ASX:"MHL"), is pleased to advise that Far East Capital Limited ("FEC") has agreed to manage a placement to raise $500,000 via the issue of 25 million shares at 2c each. ...."_

The announcement does not say when this is going to happen.
Was just wondering if this will not result in a dilution of the share price when it happens (which probably means it wouldn't be a good idea to buy at the current price level)?


----------



## jtb

soltrader said:


> Guys,
> 
> Below is an extract from the last announcement made by the company on October 2:
> 
> *Monitor Raising $0.5M for Exploration Funding in Private Placement*
> 
> _"Monitor Energy Ltd (ASX:"MHL"), is pleased to advise that Far East Capital Limited ("FEC") has agreed to manage a placement to raise $500,000 via the issue of 25 million shares at 2c each. ...."_
> 
> The announcement does not say when this is going to happen.
> Was just wondering if this will not result in a dilution of the share price when it happens (which probably means it wouldn't be a good idea to buy at the current price level)?




Hey bro' best you read this thread from the first page, before YT reads that: 

Made me laugh anyway


----------



## adobee

MHL starting to get some strong interest this morning ...  looks as thought buyers are starting to line up.. Perhaps something in the wind ?


----------



## kpas

Up 15% on 6.5m volume (230,000$ approx).

No announcement; nothing from CIG.

So not sure why the reason for the upward movement - especially when it's traded sideways at 3 - 3.3c for so long.

Can someone paste today's trades?


----------



## brodion

Hey Guys,
              Whats causing the run???????????? It is looking the best it has looked for a while?


----------



## happytown

appendix 3B ann after close yesterday,

issue of 31 mill shares at 2c each ...



> Issued as a private placement to sophisticated investors The Funds will be used to advance the exploration of the Company’s oil and uranium projects in the Kyrgyz Republic and to supplement working capital.




beyond this, possibly the much anticipated farm-in agreement?

cheers


----------



## habs

had some funds that didnt clear yesterday in time to get this at .033 .... then held off this morning hoping for .032 spewing big time, got in at .036 unfortunatly... nice rise this morning though!


----------



## STRAT

Hi fellas, I bought in yesterday  Perhaps I have brought some luck with me ............................................................


----------



## STRAT

kpas said:


> Up 15% on 6.5m volume (230,000$ approx).
> 
> No announcement; nothing from CIG.
> 
> So not sure why the reason for the upward movement - especially when it's traded sideways at 3 - 3.3c for so long.
> 
> Can someone paste today's trades?



Not all the trades but here is the current depth screen

MHL.ASX - Monitor Energy Ltd - Ordinary Fully Paid  

Trades =Total  11,179,304  shares   worth $390,768 




Bids 
Quantity No. Price 
 228,364 2 3.6 
 1,165,926 7 3.5 
 1,100,000 4 3.4 
 800,000 4 3.3 
 3,830,376 5 3.2 
 2,158,373 4 3.1 
 4,375,300 11 3 
 445,000 3 2.9 
 729,178 6 2.8 
 698,888 3 2.7 
 3,650,000 3 2.6 
 2,590,000 7 2.5 
 605,000 3 2.4 
 310,000 3 2.3 
 544,000 3 2.2 
 Asks 
Price No. Quantity 
3.7 6  2,593,491 
3.8 9  1,650,000 
3.9 7  1,400,352 
4 17  3,456,843 
4.1 4  1,050,200 
4.2 5  416,000 
4.3 2  103,000 
4.4 5  1,410,424 
4.5 2  278,000 
4.6 2  160,000 
4.8 4  255,000 
4.9 2  700,000 
5 5  911,906 
6 1  70,000 
6.2 1  8,548 
 Recent Trades 
Price Volume Time Cond 
3.6 60,000 11:10  
3.6 256,636 11:09  
3.6 152,364 11:09  
3.6 160,000 11:09  
3.6 431,000 11:09  
3.7 36,860 11:08 XT 
3.6 69,000 11:01  
3.6 31,000 11:01  
3.6 22,000 11:00  
3.6 68,000 10:59 XT 
3.6 20,000 10:58 XT 
3.6 140,000 10:57  
3.6 500,000 10:56  
3.6 1,000,000 10:55  
3.6 350,000 10:55


----------



## stinger_au

habs said:


> had some funds that didnt clear yesterday in time to get this at .033 .... then held off this morning hoping for .032 spewing big time, got in at .036 unfortunatly... nice rise this morning though!




Don't feel bad mate i bought in at .036 as well just before it went down to .030  and to rub even more salt into it the shares i sold to buy into MHL went up 30% right after i sold. So if i had a chance to do it over I should of waited a week and i would of saved about 2.5k .


----------



## mobcat

Dont be to stressed boys by buying in the 3,s i think it will turn into a very good move .

After reading between the lines in the annual this baby is set for some very good news Re JV,s and the U308 play............ the stage is set now and all it needs is some time for it to play out.... sit tight and knit some sox,s or something because MHL will reward the paitent given the fullness of time


----------



## mobcat

And a couple of things from the Annual to help the stress factor 

Hint of a possible major future announcement Re U308:
In the Annual Financial Report Chairman Scott Spencer states:
"At the time of writing a gravity survey over potentially prospective areas on the Company’s licences is well
advanced. 
Preliminary examination of the data obtained indicates that it is of good quality and can be expected
both to substantiate the Company’s geological interpretation and to help with the optimal design of a new seismic survey. 
This is the essential next step in the exploration cycle and the Company is making preparations for a costeffective survey, including discussions, now at an advanced stage, with potential industry partners to share the cost and the risk". 

Re OIL

The Company is continually assessing its strategy to
deliver shareholder value and as such is in the final
stages of negotiations with an Oil & Gas Joint
Venture Partner to assist with the next exploration
phase, seismic acquisition and well drilling on the
Petroleum licenses. Working with joint venture
partners in both uranium and petroleum allows the
Company to continue to build its energy portfolio in
other geomarkets. The Company is currently
appraising early production opportunities in China,
South East Asia and the former Soviet Union areas 

Wooooooooooo Hoooooooo bring it on MHL


----------



## habs

hi mobcat

just read the report also, some great news in it... todays share price increase could have been a precursor to it! 

industry partners... early production opportunities in asia, china and former soviet areas.... geez... this is looking pretty interesting now


----------



## mobcat

And he,s the quarterly full of lots of goodies for the last 1/4 of 2007 for MHL looks like one we will remember . Big company foundation moves in progress and progressing  very well in a nutshell ........And the boys on top have done it before pretty to watch this one pan out .

Monitor Energy Ltd
ABN 25 009 121 644
QUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT
FOR THE THREE MONTHS ENDED 30 SEPTEMBER 2007
Summary
Monitor Energy Ltd (“Monitor”, or “the Company”) has continued to advance its oil
and gas and uranium projects in the Kyrgyz Republic. This quarter has seen the
commencement of an extensive gravity survey of the oil and gas licences and the
approval for drilling at the Company’s Minkush Uranium Project, in joint venture
with Leopard Minerals Plc.

Kyrgyz Oil and Gas Projects
Monitor Energy holds a strategic and highly prospective suite of oil and gas
licences in the Kyrgyz republic, totalling in excess of 11,000kms².
During this quarter, the Company commenced an extensive gravity survey over
the oil and gas licences in the Kyrgyz Republic and has progressed discussions with
third parties for potential farm out.

The Company has contracted PT Tunggal Buana Utama, a gravity consultancy
company based in Indonesia, to conduct the gravity survey, using state of the art
gravity metres purchased by the Company. This survey is designed to identify
potentially shallow drill targets as well as allow better targeting of seismic surveys
planned for next field season.

The field data acquisition has progressed well, with the southern, At Bashi blocks
completed, and progress on the north eastern Issyk Kul licences is well advanced,
with completion anticipated in late November. Once this has been achieved,
data processing and interpretation will commence and should be completed by
the end of the coming quarter. Early processing results show good correlation with
Soviet era gravity and seismic but with improved accuracy and structural definition
of the Basin.

The Company has continued discussions with third parties for the possible farm out
of the Kyrgyz oil and gas licences and anticipates a favourable outcome in the
near term. This will include expenditure for seismic surveys and well drilling.
During this quarter, the company has continued reviewing oil and gas opportunities
in other parts of the world, with a focus on near term production. Several projects
are of interest to the Company, and the Company will continue this process into
the future.

Background Information on oil and gas in the Kyrgyz Republic
The Kyrgyz Republic in Central Asia is a former Soviet state which declared
independence in 1991. Since independence, the country has undertaken
economic and political reforms and has undergone a transition to a market
oriented economy. Oil and gas exploration in Kyrgyz Republic has been severely
curtailed since the country became independent in 1991 and funding under
former Soviet arrangements was no longer available. Interest in oil & gas
exploration has increased with Santos International Operations Pty Ltd farming into
Caspian Oil & Gas Limited’s projects by spending up to US$24 million on a staged
basis by June 2009.

Monitor is in a privileged position to participate in the evolving oil and gas sector of
the Kyrgyz Republic and is actively pursuing additional opportunities with potential
for early oil and gas production.

Central Asia is becoming one of the worlds emerging oil and gas regions, with
substantial fields located in China, close to the southern Kyrgyz border, Kazakhstan,
Uzbekistan, Tajikistan and Azerbaijan. The Chinese government has recently signed
an agreement with both the Kyrgyz and Kazak governments to build a supply
pipeline from Kazakhstan through Kyrgyzstan to supplement China’s
unprecedented demand for oil and gas. Exploration in the region has accelerated
over the past few years, with foreign investment reaching record levels.

Kyrgyz Uranium Projects
The Company entered into a strategic Joint Venture with Leopard Minerals Plc,
whereby the Company and Leopard combined their five uranium projects,
totalling 2,224 kms² in the Kyrgyz republic on a 50:50 cost share basis, with Leopard
Minerals as operator of the Joint Venture, given their expertise in uranium
exploration.

In this quarter, all relevant permits were acquired to commence a diamond drilling
program at the Kashkasu ll Project, located in central Kyrgyz Republic. Road
access has subsequently been upgraded and drill sites prepared. Field crews have
been deployed to prepare for commencement of drilling.

The Kashkasu II deposit was the focus of extensive exploration during the 1950s,
with underground workings to a depth of approximately 160m and strike length of
approximately 800 metres. Uranium mineralisation is hosted by coal measures and
adjacent sand stones. All sampled mineralised units remain open at depth, and
there is indication of increasing width and grade with depth.

Mineralised widths vary from about 0.5-8m, averaging about 2.5m. Sampled
grades typically vary from about 0.03-0.2% uranium, but are up to 1.4% in places.
The Company has copies of original geological and mineralisation models,
including mining block models, underground development maps and section
plans.

Yours sincerely
Jon Roestenburg
Managing Director


Nice hey looks like the U308 will show its worth this 1/4 and a JV,s in the bag all it needs is for the curly tops to sign off on it Nice


----------



## juw177

I got onboard thanks to this forum. Technically however, it does not look so good. Big sellers are moving in on any strength shown and after this miserable attempt to break out of 3.5c, this may have more horizontal movement to go.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

juw177 said:


> this may have more horizontal movement to go.




I know that there's an opportunity cost of having capital tied up, but good things come to those who wait,

And I'm waiting for the Oil JV


----------



## CanOz

Forming a large triangle IMO...theres been some selling pressure there though lately.

Still well above the 200 ma, so technically still goin up! some may even suggest a reverse Head and Shoulders pattern, could be bullish if confirmed.

Cheers,


----------



## STRAT

Dow down , Dubious reporting from the FED, Everyone is looking for a parachute and MHL is up 9.1% this morning. You gotta smile even though it probably wont last out the day.


----------



## gordon2007

Well it has just hit .038. Certainly a bit of an interesting rally considering the rest of todays activities.


----------



## juw177

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I know that there's an opportunity cost of having capital tied up, but good things come to those who wait,
> 
> And I'm waiting for the Oil JV




Yes. Thank you! I take back what I said earlier. Sellers seem to have suddenly disappeared this morning, on a big red day too. Makes you wonder who was doing all the selling in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## habs

she has cracked .04 .... somehow i doubt it will go back down to low 3's again... you never know though... but from here it could take off, unless the jv is being factored into the price now... who knows


----------



## Sweet Synergy

Hitting the wall at 4 ... but with good volume to push it through.  Could be in for a very nice move today if it breaks the 4


----------



## gordon2007

Fair bit of people dumping it at 4 though. Needs much more volume. And to think....I was thinking it was going to be a buying oppurtunity today.



Sweet Synergy said:


> Hitting the wall at 4 ... but with good volume to push it through.  Could be in for a very nice move today if it breaks the 4


----------



## Sweet Synergy

gordon2007 said:


> Fair bit of people dumping it at 4 though. Needs much more volume. And to think....I was thinking it was going to be a buying oppurtunity today.



Even  tho the supporting depth looks thin and the sellers thick ....  theres plenty of volume on the upside today, all supporting a breakout, todays overall market wont be helping MHL sp though


----------



## kpas

Sell side is thinning out, there was significantly more backing up 4c - 4.5c this morning and its more or less disapeered.

We might actually see a strong finish.

Based on no news and a red DOW, it is probably safe to say that some news has been leaked - does anyone agree?

MONITOR ENERGY LTD FPO    

Code Bid Offer Last Change* Open High Low Volume News 
MHL 0.039 0.040 0.040 +0.007 0.033 0.040 0.033 18,823,073   

   Buy | Sell | Add to Watchlist | Research | Chart | Print | Help 


Market Depth 
BUY SELL 
Number Quantity Price 
2 243,631 0.039 
3 847,000 0.038 
7 689,632 0.037 
6 710,555 0.036 
7 992,857 0.035 
6 826,000 0.034 
7 1,604,251 0.033 
8 2,172,376 0.032 
7 2,130,000 0.031 
9 2,642,000 0.030 
 # 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
 Price Quantity Number 
0.040 1,640,500 9 
0.041 1,300,200 4 
0.042 1,066,900 7 
0.043 1,453,000 6 
0.044 280,424 3 
0.045 858,790 5 
0.046 160,000 2 
0.047 60,000 1 
0.048 125,000 2 
0.049 700,000 2


----------



## Sweet Synergy

Yep there she goes on the way up ... big bite and volume at .04 ....................  

Thankyou to YT and everyone else who has contributed to this thread ... I bought this on vol 31st Oct and after reading all the great info decided to hold it thru the volitility. Todays volume has been a surprise.  A big Thankyou!

Will be interesting seeing the anns


----------



## thewahaman

Thanks guys, after reading through this thread I decided to take the MHL plunge yesterday at 3.4c, and we're now into 4.2c


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I know that there's an opportunity cost of having capital tied up, but *good things come to those who wait*,
> 
> And I'm waiting for the Oil JV




MHL has broken out above 4c now, good volume too!

What a difference a day makes hey guys? Good things do come to those who wait


----------



## gordon2007

Nice to see it break the .04 barrier. However I wonder if it can hold and close above .04 today. To me, holding above .045 is key for this thing to really take off. Certainly hope so. Only wish I had more. 




thewahaman said:


> Thanks guys, after reading through this thread I decided to take the MHL plunge yesterday at 3.4c, and we're now into 4.2c


----------



## adobee

This is pleasing to see some green...

Whats the storey here though? Obviously all these buyers are not buying today at highs because they think the fundementals are great ... What do people expect is coming or has been leaked?

If they do have some great announcement coming now would be a great time to go into a trading halt and hold this price till the announcement is out..


----------



## alankew

That wall they built is taking a real  battering at the moment,soon be up to 44 and beyond,great to watch,OOPS!Refreshing the wrong SP,ignore post-goog job it wasnt the buy button i was hitting


----------



## alankew

Back on the correct sp.Will this hold at this level with the weekend here and the nervousness that will be back in the markets especially Wall street,what do rate the chances.I imagine it will drift back a bit but any sells will get snapped up


----------



## kpas

alankew said:


> Back on the correct sp.Will this hold at this level with the weekend here and the nervousness that will be back in the markets especially Wall street,what do rate the chances.I imagine it will drift back a bit but any sells will get snapped up




I think we may have seen the end of 3.5c days.

The only reason I say that is because we've had a 25% (approx) increase on what can only otherwise be described as a really crap day for stocks and no announcement to support this movement.

I expect a speeding ticket later today no doubt?


----------



## mobcat

Woooooooo HOOOOOOO get down and boggie Dudes:dance: :bandthis is good...... let the good times roll GO GO MHL you little gem in a frozen land of soiled Mankinis this ones pretty to watch rewards for the loyal given the fullness of time


----------



## jtb

mobcat said:


> you little gem in a frozen land of soiled Mankinis




Gee doesn't that paint a pretty picture:

My sell was hit this morning much to my surprise, so she should really move now

See you guys on the flipside


----------



## habs

looks like MHL has closed at .04 today . nice increase, plenty of volume around the last few days.. i certainly was not expecting today to be like it was.. i agree with a comment a page or 2 back... we could be sitting here in a years time only dreaming of 3-4 cents a share! should be a bumpy ride, but interesting!


----------



## stinger_au

habs said:


> looks like MHL has closed at .04 today . nice increase, plenty of volume around the last few days.. i certainly was not expecting today to be like it was.. i agree with a comment a page or 2 back... we could be sitting here in a years time only dreaming of 3-4 cents a share! should be a bumpy ride, but interesting!





Yeah i feel a bit better now, still wish my timming had been better - this is what i did sold my shares in IDL at .52 and bought MHL at .036 - a week later i could of sold IDL at .68 and bought MHL at .032 and saved myself 4k :*( or bought more MHL and had 3k shares now i only have 2.5k but seems that i should pay of in the long run. 

But yeah this baby is going to kick off big time one day when its hit .20 or something maybe even more if they hit the big time we will all be dreaming about the .03 .04 days.


----------



## camaybay

Stinger _AU,
It happens all the time , but you must have more than $90 of MHL.:bier: 

Cheers


----------



## stinger_au

camaybay said:


> Stinger _AU,
> It happens all the time , but you must have more than $90 of MHL.:bier:
> 
> Cheers




$90 ? is that missing some 0's he he from my limited knowledge its not worth buying $90 of shares in anything. 

I would also like to ask a question, MHL has release a lot of information - do you have to be an accountant to work most of it out ? I been reading some of it and i can see that they are spending a lot of money looking for oil, gas and uranium and only making money from shares. 

How long can they do this without hitting some pay dirt before the money runs out ? If i have missed something basic than I apologize - it's hard to read through heaps of information when your sort of brain dead from a weeks work where you have to read loads of other stuff too


----------



## prawn_86

Just get a basic accounting book Stinger. I dont have a lot of time tonight, but here goes.

Im not looking specifically at MHL, but on a very basic level you need to look at the Cash at Bank and then how much they are spending per timeframe in order to see how long their current cash will last.

If they are set to run out then they will either need to organise a JV with another co (which MHL is in the process of doing), or do a placement to 'sophisticated' or general, or both types of shareholders.

Also look if the co has options, and if they are close to expiry and if above the strike price this can provide an injection of cash into the coffers.

That'll do for now, hope it helps. An accountant could prob go into the details a lot more than me. Im just a Finance student


----------



## nioka

Nice advance for MHL today when the rest of the market seems to be struggling. Maybe there is an announcement coming.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

In the recent activities report they were pretty ademant of getting a JV with a major partner up and running soon. They said they have been in negotitaions and expect an outcome this month!

Im holding on for the ann


----------



## mobcat

WOW what a day MHL is having on a day when the ASX is down over a 100 points this ones defying the market again i missed it all today but it looked like fun today.......40 mil plus in Vol VWAP 4.3 looks great strength in the market for MHL ATM could of been a pump and dump by a trader but it looks like MHL SP handeld it well if it was good times for holders by the look of the last few days trading i hold buckets of MHL so im very happy holding awaiting the JV Ann .............Like Kiwi said you have to be daft to sell befor goodluck all and thanks again YT for putting this one forward for us all to profit from


----------



## juw177

I beg to differ. Bad day for MHL, high volume selloff at over 4.2c. But I am still holding because if the fundamentals are good, the sellers will dry up eventually.


----------



## mobcat

We could throw that argument back and forth all day Juw ....but in my eyes the last few days the markets have been hammerd and MHL has held up well and todays 45 mil vol means 45mil buyers and 45mil sellers alls good on a day of a fall of 110 points on the ASX and we did hit 4.7 on the high of the trades today alls  good in my book of rules  :dance:


----------



## nioka

juw177 said:


> I beg to differ. Bad day for MHL, high volume selloff at over 4.2c. But I am still holding because if the fundamentals are good, the sellers will dry up eventually.




Not necessarily a bad day. A high turnover has flushed out a lot of traders. This is a speculative stock that will have a lot of ups and downs as traders cream off a few percent on each burst in price. Each .001 change is 2.5% and allows day traders margin opportunities. To trade means you run the risk of not holding when good news is posted. I'll just hold and wait.


----------



## gordon2007

mobcat, I apologise in advance for sounding liking a tosser. But dude, I can never understand a word of what you type. It's all ghetto looking. Not to be the grammar police here, and I know my posts are hardly informative. But sheesh, seriously have you ever heard of a . , ? ! or any of these? I just think you could be taken more seriously and your posts would have  more credibility if you were to speak a bit more proper. 




mobcat said:


> WOW what a day MHL is having on a day when the ASX is down over a 100 points this ones defying the market again i missed it all today but it looked like fun today.......40 mil plus in Vol VWAP 4.3 looks great strength in the market for MHL ATM could of been a pump and dump by a trader but it looks like MHL SP handeld it well if it was good times for holders by the look of the last few days trading i hold buckets of MHL so im very happy holding awaiting the JV Ann .............Like Kiwi said you have to be daft to sell befor goodluck all and thanks again YT for putting this one forward for us all to profit from


----------



## dogwithflees1983

Your right gordo u do sound like a w@nker !

Time is money, and not everyone can spend hours going over their every post and checking if the grammer is 100% correct. 

Mate we are hear to read informative posts about stocks not for english lessons.


----------



## mobcat

No worrie,s Gordon ya get that on the big jobs mate but i do think that you have got me mixed up with some one who gives a flying duck........... blame my teacher,s never know it could be u you sure sound like one .........Enjoy your toss Gordon just watch the cream on the key board plays hell with the electrics  LOL ROTFL :dance: Go go MHL


----------



## doctorj

For what it's worth I agree with gordon; what is the point in taking the time to make a post if no one can understand it?
That said, there are already topics to discuss people's grammar.  Try looking here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8241&highlight=grammar

Could we get it back to MHL now please.


----------



## Sweet Synergy

juw177 said:


> I beg to differ. Bad day for MHL, high volume selloff at over 4.2c. But I am still holding because if the fundamentals are good, the sellers will dry up eventually.




I'd have to agree with J, yesterdays vol confirmed a retrace, and currently so does todays 5min chart.  (my guess is a possible bounce at 3.7 / 3.8 ... but that translates to over $3k for me and wasnt willing to take the risk) Might have been a bad fundamental move but I jumped out at 4.3 deciding to stick with my plan and implimented my stop loss with nice profit.  Good luck to those still holding.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey guys,

Due to brokers warnings about general mkt monday morning and the fact that I was unable to watch mkts monday tuesday I told him to take profits on MHL at or above 4c, 

To my surprise the stock exploded while I wasn't watching,

Thankfully profits were taken at an avg of 4.5c


Still holding some and will look to buy back more on any weakness (If I can  )


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hi guys,

I recieved a PM which kinda offended me and pissed me off at the same time,

So to make sure there's no confusion 

I see alot of upside in MHL given all of my fundamental reasons put forth and thats why I bought and continued to buy millions of shares in the 3c range.

I did not buy any shares above 4c and never said I did, in fact I wasn't on ASF to post when it did break above 4c as I was busy

The mkts at the moment are really unstable and that combined with the fact that I didn't think MHL would break above 5c led to my decision to take *some* profits at 4.5c

I'm still holding quite a few and I still love the fundamentals, but just because I like MHL doesn't mean you should buy the stock, you must do your own research, also just because I took some profits on MHL doesn't mean you should too, again you must make your own choice.

As I have said I'm holding a more reasonable sized parcel now and will look to buy back more on any weakness but am weary of the mkts at the moment they feel very jittery


----------



## gordon2007

LOL, no it was my miserable attempt at humour. It wasn't me at all. I only buy shares based on my opinion. Sure I read others and consider it. I was only making a joke of what I thought someone may have written to him. Not to give YT a big head but he is legendary on here. However with that said, you'd be stupid to buy something just because he has bought something. It's like he says, at the end of the day you only buy or sell based on one's own gut feeling. A person still has to do their own research to make their own decision. 



Barrw said:


> surely you have to be joking gordon
> 
> i hope so or you probly won't be laughing when the market opens
> its no use getting excited about YT's posts if you forget to read the last part in the bold text


----------



## Sean K

gordon2007 said:


> LOL, no it was my miserable attempt at humour.



Yes, thanks for clearing that up Gordon. I thought you were for real.  It's sort of funny now. Cheers, kennas


----------



## brodion

Guys,
        Lets all be adults about it.I read YTs info.Bought sold (made alitte)And tried to re-buy but failed. I made  my calls .We all share info  for each others benefits but each to their own ......:


----------



## gordon2007

OK let me clear some things up. Earlier today I made a post that has since been deleted. In that post I was never having a go at YT. I was merely speaking in a 3rd person suggesting I could only imagine what someone may have said to him that upset him. I have no beef whatsoever with YT. My attempt at the humour failed. Sorry. 





brodion said:


> Guys,
> Lets all be adults about it.I read YTs info.Bought sold (made alitte)And tried to re-buy but failed. I made  my calls .We all share info  for each others benefits but each to their own ......:


----------



## billgeld

well i sold have my holding today at 3.9 and then rebought back at 3.7

Any thought on where this will go tom, especially with the instability in the US.

Will we be seeing any ann in the near future?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

lol boys whats all this ruckus I here?

I haven't been on comp all day, log on forums and I hear a ruckus :

Alls good guys and as people have correctly stated read my my bit in the bold at the bottom,

So far my decision to take partial profits has paid off, *however I get it wrong more often than* not ie CUL I took partial profits at 9c and it ran to 18c within like 2 weeks, also HLX I recently took partial profits at 35-40c and never got a chance to rebuy and now its up at 50c,

I'm gonna wait to see if MHL will fall back to the low 3's (which I doubt) but as I said will be looking to buy back some of what I sold, worst case I misss my chance and will ahve to be content with the millions I'm still holding


----------



## Awesomandy

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> CUL I took partial profits at 9c and it ran to 18c within like 2 weeks, also HLX I recently took partial profits at 35-40c and never got a chance to rebuy and now its up at 50c,




So, at this rate, it looks like it is highly probable that MHL will jump up about 10c in 2 week's time.


----------



## mobcat

Sure a emotional lot this MHL crew hey YT must be the oil in there blood and that u308 mix throwing them all out of whack hey lol, reasonably hard on the punctuation around here as well so watch your P,s and Q's mate you might get tossed lol
Good on ya with the earn on MHL nice to see ya still holding a chit load iam happy with a couple of buckets full and I'm going long on MHL she looks the goods to me for a happy Xmas 2008 given another summer in Boratville and the JV Ann any way alls good she,s kicking ars in this ars up market ATM IMO just thought i would slip that in for you Gordon a bit of Getto talk from the back of the bonnies lol  :dance:


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

mobcat said:


> Sure a emotional lot this MHL crew hey YT must be the oil in there blood and that u308 mix throwing them all out of whack hey lol, reasonably hard on the punctuation around here as well so watch your P,s and Q's mate you might get tossed lol
> Good on ya with the earn on MHL nice to see ya still holding a chit load iam happy with a couple of buckets full and I'm going long on MHL she looks the goods to me for a happy Xmas 2008 given another summer in Boratville and the JV Ann any way alls good she,s kicking ars in this ars up market ATM IMO just thought i would slip that in for you Gordon a bit of Getto talk from the back of the bonnies lol  :dance:




lol, must be all that talk of mankini's from you mobie, JEESHEMASH VERY NICE! :

The strong oil price must be making the spec oilers with elephant grounds look attractive surely, well at least more than they would be at a $50 POO


----------



## mobcat

Yes YT oily pennys in this climate and $100 POO Woooooooo Hoooooooo For MHL IMO .........throw in the U308 as a play and we are in the Biz of SP appreciation with this litttle performer of late .
If we go off historical data and compare the CIG JV ann we did see as share holders a doubleing of SP after the Ann so in this climate at the moment oily penny and every thing the market is primed for MHL right now to go hard given firm news.

PRE is pumping allong ATM and we can all remeber EGO in the last correction cant we..... fair comparasons relative to market sentiement alone IMO.

MHL is quickly firming as my Fav stock ATM with HLX running a close second but as we know oil is slippery in nature so DYOR all it,s fun :dance:


----------



## BHP

Just to back up Gordon, I saw the post before it was removed and Gordon was actually defending YT. It was sarcastic but some people obviously didn't get that.

YT, stuff the knockers, as a complete newbie to shares I love your posts and insights and thank you (and others) for sharing your knowledge with others. You don't have to do that but you do which is great.

I have learnt alot reading these forums over the last few months and hope one day to be able to also contribute. 

Yes I bought MHL based mainly on your research (at 3.3) and others in this forum, but I also did my own research reading companies documents and researching CIG next door. At the end of the day the risk is mine alone and I am responsible for my actions.


----------



## thewahaman

BHP said:


> Just to back up Gordon, I saw the post before it was removed and Gordon was actually defending YT. It was sarcastic but some people obviously didn't get that.
> 
> YT, stuff the knockers, as a complete newbie to shares I love your posts and insights and thank you (and others) for sharing your knowledge with others. You don't have to do that but you do which is great.
> 
> I have learnt alot reading these forums over the last few months and hope one day to be able to also contribute.
> 
> Yes I bought MHL based mainly on your research (at 3.3) and others in this forum, but I also did my own research reading companies documents and researching CIG next door. At the end of the day the risk is mine alone and I am responsible for my actions.




I totally agree with BHP, I saw Gordon's post and I saw it as a joke and that he was on YT's side. So don't worry mate, some of us got it


----------



## dogwithflees1983

Lets all stop worrying about Gordo's post and get back to talking about this little gem of a stock in MHL !! 
Doing very nicely this morning up to 4.3c and over 6m shares traded...
I too am holding this stock for the long term, very excited about its potential and keen to get on board in its early days.


----------



## greggy

dogwithflees1983 said:


> Lets all stop worrying about Gordo's post and get back to talking about this little gem of a stock in MHL !!
> Doing very nicely this morning up to 4.3c and over 6m shares traded...
> I too am holding this stock for the long term, very excited about its potential and keen to get on board in its early days.



I've stopped worrying about Gordo, but am more concerned about the market in general.  It seems that its in the midst of another correction.  
I too have recently sold out of MHL having bought in at 3.2c.  It remains on my watch list, but I'm worried that if this correction turns nasty that a lot of the specs are going to have another rough time similar to the last one we had 
I still think that we will remain in a bull market though.  
One never goes broke taking a profit. Don't get me wrong here. I still like MHL very much, its uranium and oil and gas interests have plenty of potential. MHL also has excellent management.
As for YT, his comments are very well thought out and he's a big asset to this forum. He gives his time freely and has assisted forum users on many occasions. If he left this forum and started his own one I would gladly pay a few hundred a year for membership. I would of course still stay a member of this wonderful forum.
DYOR


----------



## kevinecom

greggy said:


> I've stopped worrying about Gordo, but am more concerned about the market in general.  It seems that its in the midst of another correction.
> I too have recently sold out of MHL having bought in at 3.2c.  It remains on my watch list, but I'm worried that if this correction turns nasty that a lot of the specs are going to have another rough time similar to the last one we had
> I still think that we will remain in a bull market though.
> One never goes broke taking a profit. Don't get me wrong here. I still like MHL very much, its uranium and oil and gas interests have plenty of potential. MHL also has excellent management.
> As for YT, his comments are very well thought out and he's a big asset to this forum. He gives his time freely and has assisted forum users on many occasions. If he left this forum and started his own one I would gladly pay a few hundred a year for membership. I would of course still stay a member of this wonderful forum.
> DYOR




I think that's an excellent idea, I did email YT to start his own forum like crazy jim smith and charged membership. I'm glad to pay him for his research, also it's good way to filter out rampers.


----------



## gdzack

Today is a spectacular day for MHL. It jumped 11.9% since today's open. I regret that I've cashed out in the morning.


----------



## kpas

Huge down day for the ASX and DOW and yet MHL pushes against the grain.

I honestly would have expected it to go the other way given the trading patterns of late.

Good indicator that the market undervalues this company and expects a solid rerating in the next little while.

Otherwise it would have dwindled down to 3.5c or lower on people being scared.

Bring on the announcements!!


----------



## mobcat

Kpas have you just started to notice shes going against the grain MHL has been doing this for over a week now and strongly to i might add who no,s where it would be in a strong uptrend week .........And the bloody chart is starting to look like the Himilayas alls good boys money to be made still if your not on board yet it,s going to go right off on the JV Ann IMO the market will eat it right up at the moment if the US has a down night tonight and the JV gets ANN tommorow wouldnt be suprised seeing 7 cents out of MHL Happy day indeed ............and word on the street is that the Ann is in the system


----------



## karmatik

mobcat said:


> ............and word on the street is that the Ann is in the system




mobcat - can you say this with any conviction? Do you know something we dont know or is it just rumour? I bought in on this one at 0.037c and again at 0.042c. V happy with the way the market interprets this one but still have the jitters......


----------



## mobcat

Karmatik from a reliable source and also a holder i trust but we have all been wrong before haven't we...... only MHL Management know for sure and they have turned into Fort  Knox of late tried ringing them again today to no avail sort a tells ya something i think because usually Jon at MHL is very obliging


----------



## karmatik

mobcat - thanks for the update. will ride this one a little longer. with the speculation on this stock their phone must be off the hook! 

please keep us up to date if you hear anything further but its sure feels like there is something imminent.....


----------



## habs

gone up 8% this morning, currently at 5 cents a share.. xxx could be a real possibility when the jv gets announced... at least the value in this company is slowly slowly being noticed i guess... happy days!


----------



## gordon2007

Rather odd the way it shot up this morning and now just like that it's back down to .046. Does make one wonder about it. 


habs said:


> gone up 8% this morning, currently at 5 cents a share.. ... at least the value in this company is slowly slowly being noticed i guess... happy days!


----------



## mobcat

Just some Wombat dumping Gordo what a wacker like tearing up C notes oh well suppose he just learnt a very costly lesson


----------



## billgeld

Hopefully we can get a ann soon.

This is a great little stock. already up about 30% and holding long term


----------



## mobcat

This is great support for MHL prior to any firm news, if the Proposed Ann has the meat and vegies we all wish for this baby is in for some fun price wise.

That buying this morning was at ALL COST and when that happens that allways equals tidy profits for holders .....GO GO MHL  :dance:


----------



## gordon2007

Well I'm in for the long haul. After missing out and selling before the really good profits with RAU I'm determined to hold longer this time around. 



mobcat said:


> This is great support for MHL prior to any firm news, if the Proposed Ann has the meat and vegies we all wish for this baby is in for some fun price wise.
> 
> That buying this morning was at ALL COST and when that happens that allways equals tidy profits for holders .....GO GO MHL  :dance:


----------



## rapture2002ca

gordon2007 said:


> Well I'm in for the long haul. After missing out and selling before the really good profits with RAU I'm determined to hold longer this time around.




I'm actually in the exact opposite situation. I sold out of MHL and but have been keeping my RAU.

I'm wondering whether to buy into MHL again at 5.2c. Can it's good run continue? Does anyone know when an ann is to be expected?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well MHL has hit my first price target and it wasn't on the back of CIG, so I'm guessing its on the back of this upcoming Oil JV,

As I have said patience will and is being rewarded 



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *MHL*​
> *
> Mkt Structure*
> *
> Shares*
> 635m
> 
> 
> Mkt Cap @3c = $19m Current
> Mkt Cap @4c = $25m
> Mkt Cap @5c = $32m Target 1 if CIG hit Oil on adjacent lease
> Mkt Cap @6c = $38m
> Mkt Cap @7c = $45m Target 2 if a major like Santos or Chineses National Oil farm in
> 
> 
> 
> * Cash $2m *
> 
> *Ascent Capital*
> To begin with MHL is an Ascent Capital re-cap, however I always viewed it as the one that never made it,
> 
> *When you consider their other re-caps, EXT 2c -15c, DYL 2c-65c, BLR 2c-25c, WMT 2c-30c, even MKY 2c-9c, thus MHL's 2c- 4c seems an anomoly*, I would think its the last decent Ascent Capital re cap left to run.
> 
> So given their track record and the fact that you see the Steinpris name (Ascent Capital) still on the share registry suggests that more is still to come, in addition to this Ascent Capital control 50% of the Uranium projects and so this all makes for a very interesting mix.
> 
> *Management*
> *Oil and Gas* The 2 main men are Scott Spencer and Ted Ellyard, both are the ex creators/architects of Hardman Resources, they took HDR from "a market cap of less than $5m in 1994 to eventually over $1.5 BILLION"
> 
> Thus these two oil boys know what they're doing and as such MHL has been viewed by some such as Peter Strachan of Sotck Analysis as Ted Ellyards next oil and gas venture.
> 
> *Uranium *
> The Uranium project is being managed by *Leopard*
> 
> *Leopard* is an unlisted private company thats owned and controlled by Ascent Capital, its technical guys are James Pratt who is the Managing Director of Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) and Dr Joe Drake-Brockman who is in charge of technical explorationa and development for DYL.
> 
> So effictively Leopard is a mini DYL, created by the creators of DYL and managed and run by the current DYL top boys who have taken DYL from $5m to over $500m.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Projects*
> *
> Kyrgyz Oil **  Oil and Gas, 100%, Kyrgyzstan *
> Surrounded by many prolific oil and gas producing basins which have produced probably a few BILLION BARRELS OF OIL and a few Trillion Feet of Gas, reserves are still a few Billion Barrels of Oil and a couple of Trillion feet of Gas.
> 
> The obvious comparison is as Warrick Grigor has done, to that of Caspian Oil and Gas (CIG),
> "_Three years ago we spent a week in the Kyrgyz Republic, coming to grips with a junior oil stock named Afminex (it subsequently changed its name to
> Caspian Oil and Gas). *Back then, the shares were less than 1.8 ¢, the company had precious little cash, the market capitalisation was $8m and the oil price was only US$30-35/bbl.*
> 
> *Since then it has raised more than $20m*, it has signed a joint venture with Santos and, independent of that JV, it is preparing to drill a number of shallow targets. *CIG’s market capitalisation is approximately $170m*
> with the share price at 16.5 ¢. Our clients have done very well out of CIG, irrespective of whether or not they hit big oil in the forthcoming program._"
> 
> So *CIG's Mkt Cap has gone from $8m to $170m yielding a return of 2125% over 3 yrs*, however over the last 5 months the stock has yielded over 300% (5.5c - 16.5c)
> 
> Given CIG's current Mkt Cap of $170m I would expect MHL to move up to 5c =$32m if CIG hit oil, moreover if MHL, which is in the final stages of negotiating a farm out, gets someone like Santos, or even the Chinese National Oil Corp I would expect a re-rating towards 7c = $45m.
> 
> There is not too much info on target size or potential of MHL's Oil and Gas licences however the company is in the final stages of interpreting and reprocessing data to determine drill targets, priority survey area's etc etc in addition to this further survey results are due back,
> 
> So to summarise there are 3 potential catalysts fora re-rating of MHL because of its oil and gas leases
> 
> 1. CIG striking oil
> 2. A farm in partner such as Santos or Chinese National Oil Corp
> 3. Siesmic/survey updates with target/potential size of oil targets
> 
> 
> *
> Kyrgyz Uranium  Uranium, 50%, Kyrgyzstan, *
> 
> *Intial target 600k-700kt's@0.1% U = 1.5Mlb's U*
> 
> This is just an intial target, base don historic work/drilling by the soviets, mineralisation is reported at surface and up to depths of 150m's over a strike of 800m's, they "mineralised seam widths" vary form 4.2m's to 6.6m's and avg 0.03% - 0.4% U
> 
> Its early days here but given the current mkt cap of other companies operating in Kyrgyz such as *MRO mkt cap $50m and NMR mkt cap $100m* there is plenty of upside value for MHL once a JORC is released I would expect $20m of attributable value = 3c
> 
> As stated the Uranium project is being managed by *Leopard*
> 
> *Leopard* is an unlisted private company thats owned and controlled by Ascent Capital, its technical guys are James Pratt who is the Managing Director of Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) and Dr Joe Drake-Brockman who is in charge of technical explorationa and development for DYL.
> 
> So effictively Leopard is a mini DYL, created by the creators of DYL and managed and run by the current DYL top boys who have taken DYL from $5m to over $500m.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Summary*
> 
> *- Chart wise support seems to be 3.2c and then 2.6c, however I doubt we will see it fall below 3c
> 
> - Its is a direct comparison to CIG, even Grigor is getting his clients who he got on to CIG very early days on to this, moreover any drilling success for CIG will boost MHL's prospectivity and thus SP
> 
> - A farm in deal for MHL's oil and gas licences is in the final stages, if its Santos or Chinese Oil watch out!
> 
> - The Oil managment is excellent being ex HDR architects who took the company from $5m to over $1.5Billion
> 
> - The Uranium management via Leopard is also excellent as its all the DYL boys who took DYL from $5m to $500m
> 
> - So given it is being run by the people he created so much value for HDR and DYL, as well as the fact that it can be compared to CIG for oil and MRO/NMR for the Uranium MHL seems cheap!*


----------



## Dukey

YT - MHL is an absolute pearler of a stock - and it seems the story has only just begun. Wouldn't be surprised if your targets turn out to be quite conservative (barring catastrophe that is..) given the attention and excitement in the market about this one. As indicated by recent volume spikes - 34mill by lunchtime today!!!

I got on a little while back @ 3.6c and plan to be in for the long haul like many others - though I may take  a few tidy  profit as insurance at some stage.
Great work of course - by yourself particularly - you certainly have a great nose for sniffing out the 'next bolter'!!!   
Good luck to all holding ... dukey


----------



## bradkrussell

Hi,
Long time viewer - first time poster. Thanks for the advice regarding MHL. Got on at 3.3 and 3.5. How imminent do you think a really important announcement will be. I am looking at selling a few today at around the 5 cent mark and then rebuying if they go any cheaper. I just don't want to miss out on a sudden price hike. Guess that's the risk I am taking.


----------



## Risky Trader

Does anyone know is there will be any goods news during the AGM or does will the meeting help the SP?

Annual General Meeting
707 Wellington Street Perth WA 6000

Wed, 28 Nov 2007
9:00AM


----------



## Dukey

bradkrussell said:


> Hi,
> Long time viewer - first time poster. Thanks for the advice regarding MHL. Got on at 3.3 and 3.5. How imminent do you think a really important announcement will be. I am looking at selling a few today at around the 5 cent mark and then rebuying if they go any cheaper. I just don't want to miss out on a sudden price hike. Guess that's the risk I am taking.






Risky Trader said:


> Does anyone know is there will be any goods news during the AGM or does will the meeting help the SP?
> 
> Annual General Meeting
> 707 Wellington Street Perth WA 6000
> 
> Wed, 28 Nov 2007
> 9:00AM




Welcome bradkR - I think if you look back through the thread over the past few days - MHL has said that farm-in discussions are 'well advanced' or something to that effect. Exact timing of ann. would be hard to pick I think but people seem to expect it very soon. Maybe that means sometime before the AGM. - others may have better ideas there ??

Don't think I'll be taking any profits until after we hear about partners AND more updates from the field - at the earliest.  Personally I wouldn't bank on MHL falling much from here - it's just too hot and into blue sky territory now - new all time highs etc. Chartists may be able to offer more insights there...
- and DYOR - of course...
good luck - E.


----------



## kpas

Dukey said:


> YT - MHL is an absolute pearler of a stock - and it seems the story has only just begun. Wouldn't be surprised if your targets turn out to be quite conservative (barring catastrophe that is..) given the attention and excitement in the market about this one. As indicated by recent volume spikes - 34mill by lunchtime today!!!
> 
> I got on a little while back @ 3.6c and plan to be in for the long haul like many others - though I may take  a few tidy  profit as insurance at some stage.
> Great work of course - by yourself particularly - you certainly have a great nose for sniffing out the 'next bolter'!!!
> Good luck to all holding ... dukey




Without putting a target on it.. YT's estimates do generally fall in the conservative ranges.

YML for example was always coined at around $1.20 -- and it ran as high as $1.70.

One thing I have learnt though is it's never worth selling for these tiny gains, there is a lot more to come for the patient.


----------



## happytown

from the quarterly activities report, for the period ending 30/09/07, released to ASX on 01/11, re the kyrgyz oil and gas projects:



> The Company has continued discussions with third parties for the possible farm out of the Kyrgyz oil and gas licences and *anticipates a favourable outcome in the near term*. This will include expenditure for seismic surveys and well drilling.




from the same ann:



> The field data acquisition has progressed well, with the southern, At Bashi blocks completed, and *progress on the north eastern Issyk Kul licences is well advanced, with completion anticipated in late November*.




several times recently the sp has run only to be met with intra-day resistance at .047, today it has pushed through on good volume

would be nice to see a farm-out agreement ann with a major coinciding with oil hitting US$100

cheers


----------



## kpas

kpas said:


> Without putting a target on it.. YT's estimates do generally fall in the conservative ranges.
> 
> YML for example was always coined at around $1.20 -- and it ran as high as $1.70.
> 
> One thing I have learnt though is it's never worth selling for these tiny gains, there is a lot more to come for the patient.




Kennas - I specifically did not put a price target in this post. Could you please clarify what you meant by your comment:



> "Reason: please don't post prices without analysis"


----------



## AussiePaul72

G'day all ...... i've been watching MHL since the low 3's .... and unfortunately didn't have funds to jump in at the time ..... i finally couldn't bear it any more and squeezed some funds to enter at 5.2 just before market close. Higher than i wanted to get on but at least its before the release of any news! 
I'm looking mid to longterm so i guess it shouldn't really matter .... now a run like RAU would go down very nicely now!!!!


----------



## rapture2002ca

AussiePaul72 said:


> G'day all ...... i've been watching MHL since the low 3's .... and unfortunately didn't have funds to jump in at the time ..... i finally couldn't bear it any more and squeezed some funds to enter at 5.2 just before market close. Higher than i wanted to get on but at least its before the release of any news!
> I'm looking mid to longterm so i guess it shouldn't really matter .... now a run like RAU would go down very nicely now!!!!




I did the exact same thing, after selling my share a while back at 3.8c. I decided that I also couldn't bear to see this one go if it goes berko, so I bought back in at 5.2c and I'm looking at the longer term picture.

I'm also praying for a RAU run on this one. Hopefully any future ann are quality.


----------



## adobee

Great interest still this morning .. i would love to see 6c smashed by lunch time !

There sure must be some speculation around..

or in the next two minutes!!!!!


----------



## habs

There are some very  big volumes being traded, already at 31 million shares in half an hour....there was 50 odd million all yesterday!... your .06 just got smashed, .061 currently


----------



## adobee

As an experienced trader what are peoples thoughts on those who are buying $100k+ parcels at say 6c .. are these day traders looking to get in and out a few point cents higher.. or big investors who expect the stock to run strongly ??


----------



## stock nub

I wish i wasn't such a poor uni student and bought more of these!
Anyway just curious whats the normal procedure with so called "speeding tickets" as mhl has gone up by nearly 100% lately?

Im not saying that it isn't a justified rise with all the positive news on the horizon but i'm just wondering if they will get queried as nothing too new was in the quarterly report. But with statements like this: 

"The Company has continued discussions with third parties for the possible farm out of the Kyrgyz oil and gas licences and anticipates a favourable outcome in the near term. This will include expenditure for seismic surveys and well drilling."

Maybe the price hike is justified as people jump on board the MHL BOAT!!!!!

anyway im a n00b so feel free to correct me on anything wrong and hopefully i'll see some of you at the AGM as ive finished exams by then!


----------



## stinger_au

stock nub said:


> I wish i wasn't such a poor uni student and bought more of these!




I know how you feel mate i only just graduated from uni and put everything I had into these (i know this can be risky) but from everything i read i thought it was worth it. I got in at 3.6 i wish it had been 3.2 though anyways i was only able to get 250k shares but some guys here have in the millions. So if theses shares hit $1 one day they will all be millionaires lol


----------



## thewahaman

stinger_au said:


> I know how you feel mate i only just graduated from uni and put everything I had into these (i know this can be risky) but from everything i read i thought it was worth it. I got in at 3.6 i wish it had been 3.2 though anyways i was only able to get 250k worth but some guys here have in the millions. So if theses shares hit $1 one day they will all be millionaires lol




I too just graduated, and all I could afford was 60k... Ah well, we've all gotta start somewhere, right?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey boys I graduate in December (if I pass  )

Actually have an exam tomorrow which I haven't even started studying for, how can you with MHL soaring like this?

Surely it must be the Oil JV thats driving all of this speculation

And *Habs * perhaps now you see that I'm not a 15-20% profit ramper but rather a seekr of what I believe to be fundamentally undervalued stocks, mkt has backed me up! Nuff said


----------



## prawn_86

Bastards!! I still have 3 more years till i graduate! 

I have 4 exams next week, so MHL is just distracting me at the moment.

A welcome distraction though


----------



## stinger_au

thewahaman said:


> I too just graduated, and all I could afford was 60k... Ah well, we've all gotta start somewhere, right?




Yeah good point, so for the people that bought 1 million shares for 30k at 3 cents have now doubled there money (30k profit) thats not bad  only thing i want to find out more about is this tax benefit that if you have the shares longer than a year you only pay 50% tax ?


----------



## stinger_au

prawn_86 said:


> Bastards!! I still have 3 more years till i graduate!
> 
> I have 4 exams next week, so MHL is just distracting me at the moment.
> 
> A welcome distraction though




LOL I remember when I wanted to get uni over with ASAP but take my advise - enjoy it wile it lasts


----------



## stinger_au

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey boys I graduate in December (if I pass  )
> 
> Actually have an exam tomorrow which I haven't even started studying for, how can you with MHL soaring like this?
> 
> Surely it must be the Oil JV thats driving all of this speculation
> 
> And *Habs * perhaps now you see that I'm not a 15-20% profit ramper but rather a seekr of what I believe to be fundamentally undervalued stocks, mkt has backed me up! Nuff said




Mate your a gun, you must of had loads of time on your hands to get all that research done. I did some myself no where near as much as you.

I just read some things and thought it funny how this company could only be worth 3 cents. I wonted to learn from my mistake when i knew about a company that was worth 1 cent and sprinted to 68 cents in one year. So i am glad to have jumped on at the 3 cent mark though if there are any others that got in at 2 cent mark that would be good to hear from.

EDIT - BTW 50k! before noon! man is it just me or is that like nuts ? must be something coming yeah?


----------



## brodion

Yt,
    thanks for all your hard work and effort on this stock,i am back in and hoping to pay for my electric gate with the gains..Thank again GO MHL


----------



## Gekko

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey boys I graduate in December (if I pass  )
> 
> Actually have an exam tomorrow which I haven't even started studying for, how can you with MHL soaring like this?
> 
> Surely it must be the Oil JV thats driving all of this speculation
> 
> And *Habs * perhaps now you see that I'm not a 15-20% profit ramper but rather a seekr of what I believe to be fundamentally undervalued stocks, mkt has backed me up! Nuff said





YT, it looks like you can add another notch to your belt - if it fits. As you said, the market has sure grown to love this one. Up 100% in a correction? What correction? Your ability to pick undervalued stocks has proven to be second to none. Im sure a lot of people here owe you thanks.


----------



## gordon2007

Someone is profit taking at .060 at the moment. Fair enough, if you've bought in at .03 that's a  %100 profit or near to it. Not bad for a month or few weeks.


----------



## black_bird2

the last 5 days there has been increasing volume and increasing share price percentages until today, although it did still go quite well. Without any announcements, does this mean that it has finished it's run and is about to turn? What are the thoughts out there? 
It has been a good ride so far!!


----------



## Bullion

Can anyone explain the last trade after close? Just over 6M which brought us back to 5.8c....


----------



## dj_420

Bullion said:


> Can anyone explain the last trade after close? Just over 6M which brought us back to 5.8c....




Are you sure it wasn't just the end of auction close? Market closes at 4 with around 5-10 mins time in which pre auction bids can still go through.

It looks to me like there was 6 million volume in the pre auction close.

You can check these on stocknessmonster each day in the course of trades. 


http://stocknessmonster.com/


----------



## sleeper88

black_bird2 said:


> the last 5 days there has been increasing volume and increasing share price percentages until today, although it did still go quite well. Without any announcements, does this mean that it has finished it's run and is about to turn? What are the thoughts out there?
> It has been a good ride so far!!




from the speeding ticket today: 

"The company has recently signed a Heads of Agreement with a potential joint venture partner which outlines the terms and conditions of the cooperation. This HoA is subject to a more formal JV Agreement and the Joint Venture Operating Agreement, neither if which have been concluded, hence are still negotiation"

well looks like its not long till they make a formal announcement to the market, or possibly a interim announcement, wonder who the jv partner is?


----------



## AussiePaul72

sleeper88 said:


> from the speeding ticket today:
> 
> "The company has recently signed a Heads of Agreement with a potential joint venture partner which outlines the terms and conditions of the cooperation. This HoA is subject to a more formal JV Agreement and the Joint Venture Operating Agreement, neither if which have been concluded, hence are still negotiation"
> 
> well looks like its not long till they make a formal announcement to the market, or possibly a interim announcement, wonder who the jv partner is?




Well .... i guess the speeding ticket was bound to come!! 
If an interim announcement is made tomorrow or in the next few days .... it could be a very interesting period for MHL. The beginning of a run may have only just started .... depending on the news release & JV partner.
I guess though, even if the company makes an interim announcement, they may not disclose who the potential JV partner would be, considering no formal agreement has been signed yet.
With the growing volume recently (hitting 90 million today) and SP run, there is a lot of interest in MHL!!


----------



## adobee

black_bird2 said:


> the last 5 days there has been increasing volume and increasing share price percentages until today, although it did still go quite well. Without any announcements, does this mean that it has finished it's run and is about to turn? What are the thoughts out there?
> It has been a good ride so far!!





I dont really get what you are saying here ????
Today is the biggest volume so far and share price has broken out the most also ...


----------



## nioka

sleeper88 said:


> from the speeding ticket today:
> 
> "The company has recently signed a Heads of Agreement with a potential joint venture partner which outlines the terms and conditions of the cooperation. This HoA is subject to a more formal JV Agreement and the Joint Venture Operating Agreement, neither if which have been concluded, hence are still negotiation"
> 
> well looks like its not long till they make a formal announcement to the market, or possibly a interim announcement, wonder who the jv partner is?




It looks as though there has been a little leak which has allowed those in the know to accumulate during the past few days. Even todays late announcement should have a positive effect tomorrow.


----------



## tech/a

I have a few of these.

But you must have some suspicion when so many people are willing to sell into these buyers.
Price finished off its highs.
Tomorrow will be a test of current levels.
A lower day on volume with a tight range will signal strength.(Buyers absorbing sellers)
A lower day with wide range will signal weakness particularly on volume (Lack of buyers)
A struggling higher day on High volume will signal weakness.( Potential for supply to swamp demand)
A wider range up day on average volume will signal strength.(Buyers overcoming supply)
A lower day on low volume with moderate range will signal strength (Lack of supply).

I expect a pause.


----------



## black_bird2

Thanks for the words of wisdom Tech.

Adobee (and all) apologies I was looking at RAU's volume  thanks for pulling me up


----------



## adobee

I expect that with confirmation that a joint venture is going down many people are now going to hold on and see who the partner is. Up to now has been pure speculation but now there is some creditability even though no announcement yet ...  I am expecting a strong day tomorrow..


----------



## happytown

Interesting movement today, strong open up to .064, then supply came on and overcame demand, currently down to .052

cheers


----------



## gordon2007

Was thinking the same thing. Makes me really want to learn about charts, trends, and strategies because I don't undertand why it's doing what it is. Going off topic a bit, someone was querrying about Nick Radges courses earlier today. I seem to be doing alright on most of my stocks but I also seem to be getting out too early or not soon enough. I've been reading up on mining valuations and taking a course soon about resource stocks. Think though it's also time I look into another course for charting and trading strategies. 




happytown said:


> Interesting movement today, strong open up to .064, then supply came on and overcame demand, currently down to .052
> 
> cheers


----------



## hitmanlam

It was just abit of panick selling at 0.052/0.053.  Inexperienced traders imo.  Its bounced off that now.  I think it will move between the range of 0.052-0.06 on low volume.  Intraday support & resistance at these points.  Close at 0.06 would be a good sign for the stock showing lack of sellers below 6c.


----------



## adobee

What are most people putting as their targets? Is it just hold wait and see or do people have a set figure where to sell?


----------



## trend rider

Gordon, picking highs and lows are extremely difficult. There are some who have been trading a long time that don't get it. Yes there are many ways to predict possible tops and bottoms, and courses in technical analysis will certainly help, but there's no foolproof way. All I can say is it's far better to get out to early than to late. Just look at RAU today. Most stocks that go vertical have large falls.


----------



## gordon2007

Don't get me wrong, I'm still very bullish on MHL. I still hold and will continue. I was only saying that for me to grow as  trader, I need to have a better understanding of what happens. I'm trading and making some good money, but now it's not enough to just make money. I'd like to be a person who can point out some new stocks and show my research. I want to be able to post some intelligent comments instead of just idle bantor on a web site. 



trend rider said:


> Gordon, picking highs and lows are extremely difficult. There are some who have been trading a long time that don't get it. Yes there are many ways to predict possible tops and bottoms, and courses in technical analysis will certainly help, but there's no foolproof way. All I can say is it's far better to get out to early than to late. Just look at RAU today. Most stocks that go vertical have large falls.


----------



## coladuna

Down 12% on high volume. 
Is that the end of an outstanding run until the announcement?
quite surprised it came tumbling down this much.


----------



## tech/a

adobee said:


> What are most people putting as their targets? Is it just hold wait and see or do people have a set figure where to sell?




Sold on Open.
No support here.
On to the next trade.

Not pointing at Adobee but some understanding of Supply and demand will help a lot of people over the grief of knowing when to holdem and when to foldem.


----------



## DionM

coladuna said:


> Down 12% on high volume.
> Is that the end of an outstanding run until the announcement?
> quite surprised it came tumbling down this much.




Profit-taking and it's hard to support those sort of prices on the back of a sudden run to get there.

I was contemplating getting out at 6c, but I'll hang around.


----------



## tech/a

This is a 3 min chart of MHL.
Clearly the signal to sell was evident.
Note that every following upthrust had no volume support.
Note every following down thrust had volume support.

It aint that hard!


----------



## prawn_86

And how are you supposed to see this without a live charting program tech? 

I guess it just depends on each persons time frame.


----------



## adobee

Pointing at me is fine.. I have no idea and am only new to the game and at the moment trade on guts, instinct and luck ! but once I turn my $20k to 100k I will be writing a book .. how to turn 20k to 100k !!


----------



## gordon2007

I know how you feel adobee. I do do a bit more research than that but yes a lot of it is guts and instinct. Even a bit of following the masses. It's worked for me so far but sooner or later I think trading on guts & glory is a recipe for failure. It's for that reason and a few others I'm reading books and taking courses. 




adobee said:


> Pointing at me is fine.. I have no idea and am only new to the game and at the moment trade on guts, instinct and luck ! but once I turn my $20k to 100k I will be writing a book .. how to turn 20k to 100k !!


----------



## brodion

Where  from here guys ..Is it a pull back for profit takers or an overpriced stock? Some info please


----------



## Dukey

tech/a said:


> This is a 3 min chart of MHL.
> Clearly the signal to sell was evident.
> Note that every following upthrust had no volume support.
> Note every following down thrust had volume support.
> It aint that hard!




TechA - I'm interested in how you played this one and the possible different motivations behind  your trade versus  that  of  some (many?) of us here.

Obviously you played this one very well. 
Can I ask - when did you buy in? & Would I be right in assuming that  you  went into MHL  planning to get in and out within a short time-frame - say within a week - to make a quick profit and get out - 'onto the next trade' as you say?
Possibly you went in with a fair chunk of capital - and made good $$ in a short time...?
Whereas for myself (and possible a few others here) - Not having much cash lying around - my motivation with MHL was to go in with a few thou only (all my spare cash!); and let it run run run - looking for multiples while taking a few profits along the way as insurance.

I see myself primarily as a med-long term investor (albeit a small one) - though not adverse to a quick profit if it presents itself.   Are you a trader or investor - or somewhere in between?

Sorry for all the questions - just curious about different styles.

------------
If I had to have a stab at tomorrow - I'd say slightly up on todays close... but I could be waaayy wrong!?
-----------


----------



## tech/a

OK as there is a bit of interest I'll work through this one.

*Prawn.*
Your right you need at least a chart package which will show Price and volume in multiple time frames.You don't "Need"  Tradeguider but if you ever have the capital---go get it!

*Adobee/Gordon*
Love your optimism.Maybe I can help you at least preserve the 20K and get you looking for and staying in those that WILL have you writing your book!
Gordon nothing wrong with your approach ---but---you have to be able to read what the Masses are actually doing NOT what you wish/expect/hope or pray they will do.
Trading hope and opinion--often bad opinion is not a method of analysis.

*Bridoin*
Of course its profit takers.It certainly isn't new buyers. Why---they are chasing buyers at lower prices.

*Dukey*
It wasn't for me a great trade not even mediocre to be honest.A few years ago Id have lost a few $$s on this type of trade. Today I returned a small profit. Firstly I'll run through the trade and then attempt to give those interested some hints on what to look for,that will hopefully be a great help in future trades *where you can use the Crowd rather than be a part of it!*

I like to trade momentum.
This came up on a breakout search on 13/11. I was in 2 minds (Hint 1 markets hate wide range and Massive volume) and if you look back to 10 days ago that was certainly proven.
Buying at open (it was a fairly large parcel) at .055c I watched as it struggled all day to hold above open.Volume was massive and it didn't close on the high,clearly this was weak.
This is the chart I saw that night (Without today obviously) and the alert






(Hint 2 courtesy of Motorway---Alerts and price action are only valid for the next bar or at most few bars--regardless of time frame).
I posted above what could happen.

At open I used the 3 min chart---you can see how the range and volume was struggling to hold the stock at these levels--I sold at .06c not long after open. If Id have held the loss would have been significant and *avoidable!!*

Here is the chart tonight and the alert (oops wrong chart Ive now changed it!)






So to tomorrow what can we read into the chart.
Well todays alert is valid for today and tomorrows price action will validate it.
(1) Price coming off at steady volume--Weakness--no demand
(2) Price rising on reasonable volume---Strength---no or little supply
(3) Price doing little on little volume ---weakness.----No demand Sellers waiting for a sign of buyers
(4) Price doing little on strong volume---strength.--buyers absorbing sellers.

So some hints for those with EOD charts and looking for opportunity.
(1) Don't try and do what I did I WAS too late and without tick charts would have been snafood.

If you see *well above *volume and wide range on UP BARS start looking for weakness sellers are taking up mug buyers don't be fodder for the smart money.
If you see *well above *average volume and wide range on DOWN bars look for strength returning---buyers are absorbing sellers.

Its UNLIKELY that weakness OR strength will appear the very next day---could but unlikely start looking for low volume up bars that signal weakness/lack of buyers and low volume down bars which signal strength---a capitulation of sellers.

With both hints above you can determine buy and sell points in time with practice.
Lastly when I opened Tradeguider tonight this hint was on the screen.I thought it apt for tonights discussion.






All the very best of success with your trading everyone.
Hope this helps a few.

Oh if your really interested in this stuff we are lucky enough to have Motorway on this site read his stuff carefully.


----------



## akumaslair

tech/a said:


> I have a few of these.
> 
> But you must have some suspicion when so many people are willing to sell into these buyers.
> Price finished off its highs.
> Tomorrow will be a test of current levels.
> A lower day on volume with a tight range will signal strength.(Buyers absorbing sellers)
> A lower day with wide range will signal weakness particularly on volume (Lack of buyers)
> A struggling higher day on High volume will signal weakness.( Potential for supply to swamp demand)
> A wider range up day on average volume will signal strength.(Buyers overcoming supply)
> A lower day on low volume with moderate range will signal strength (Lack of supply).
> 
> I expect a pause.




tech/a. is this the case with all stocks????

also, current sp is 5.0c so would the following scenarios be correct:

in the next few days
JV partner is revealed to be a top company: SP RISE HIGH
JV partner is revealed to be a above average: SLIGHT SP RISE
JV partner is revealed to be a average: No CHANGE IN SP/SLIGHT DECREASE 
JV partner is not revealed: SLIGHT DECREASE IN SP


----------



## tech/a

Could be.
But the market clearly isnt interested in punting on any of these at these levels,tommorow maybe different,tommorow the market maybe thinking that price is STILL to high.

How often have you seen price fall rapidly on an announcement after a strong rise before the announcement?

*Smart money does the opposite to what you and I often think/hope and pray it will do---if it didnt it wouldnt be that smart would it!!*


----------



## akumaslair

tech/a.. can I ask you for a big favour and ask you to elaborate on your post 248, it is confusing me a little bit...

also, I have seen many share go up pre announcement, and once the announcement is out, and is all good, to see the sp drop slowly.......... I am thinking this will happen with RAU........I will be honest, I purchased ARH at $2.10 14 months ago, when all the rumours were around, since then all the news has been good, however the SP fell to a low of 88c, i have averaged down, current sp about $2.05, but I was dissappointed about going on rumours and luckily I have held on to it.

and yes, that is why I am thinking the JV is already known, and the sp has already taken into consideration this JV, so unless the partner is something phenomenal, I am exepcting the sp not to move much.. am  I about right>>>?


----------



## Dukey

Thanks for your detailed reply Tech/a - highlights the differences in our approaches. 
Just checking what I did for comparo - I actually bought with a mid-term view horizon, further back than I realised - Oct 5 @ 3.7c - based on 
- current - & I expect continued - strength in energy stocks.
- location and reserves potential.
- performance of CIG & MHL hadn't run yet.
- proven management.
- percieved potential for big gains over the next few months, with partnerships and exploration underway.

Stock then dropped back and hoverered just above 3.0c until recent gains.
As I said - only a small position - a few thou - so I'm  prepared to give MHL room to move and I expect I'll only bail out if she's heading back towards 4c -ish. 
Almost the polar opposite strategy to yours I guess!!!    
Will be interesting to see what happens next!!!
 - hope I'm not crying in my milk next week!!


----------



## tech/a

akumaslair said:


> tech/a.. can I ask you for a big favour and ask you to elaborate on your post 248, it is confusing me a little bit...
> 
> also, I have seen many share go up pre announcement, and once the announcement is out, and is all good, to see the sp drop slowly.......... I am thinking this will happen with RAU........I will be honest, I purchased ARH at $2.10 14 months ago, when all the rumours were around, since then all the news has been good, however the SP fell to a low of 88c, i have averaged down, current sp about $2.05, but I was dissappointed about going on rumours and luckily I have held on to it.
> 
> and yes, that is why I am thinking the JV is already known, and the sp has already taken into consideration this JV, so unless the partner is something phenomenal, I am exepcting the sp not to move much.. am  I about right>>>?





Post 248 is pretty elaborate.
We all have different timeframes and analysis methods.
The price action will tell you wether your analysis is right or wrong.
The rest is simply opinion---yours or mine or anyone elses.


----------



## Dukey

Tech/a - just notice the time of your last post !! - don't you need sleep???  

Interesting today:
- started slow - now up a few ticks on smallish volume so far - though probably above long term volume averages. 
So far seems to fit no 2. of Tech/a's post above...

"(2) Price rising on reasonable volume---Strength---no or little supply"

- but i guess its too early to judge really and the finish of the day/week is all important ... yes??


----------



## tech/a

Bit of an intraday look inside todays EOD bar.

This is a 15 min chart of MHL.
As we can see there is still supply.
Everytime there is good volume pushing price up its sold into heavily at .057c.
This is capping any forward movement.
Until supply is absorbed this wont move forward.
Volume is very low over the day.


----------



## clueless

I only hold 100,000 shares at the moment, I know a very low holding compared to most! but plan on topping up this week. interesting information being posted on hotcopper for anyone wanting some further research on this little gem. Speculative investment but gut feeling I know its a terrible thing to go on!! but once this breaks the .057's it should hopefully increase nicely. I'm new to the game but hey I've got a nice portfolio of FML, BMY, SRR, TLM and now MHL. I would love very much for this week or next week MHL to be in the spotlight..


----------



## karmatik

mobcat said:


> Karmatik from a reliable source and also a holder i trust but we have all been wrong before haven't we...... only MHL Management know for sure and they have turned into Fort  Knox of late tried ringing them again today to no avail sort a tells ya something i think because usually Jon at MHL is very obliging




mobcat - any further news or insight from your reliable source??

Im still holding this stock and trying to formulate a game plan for the coming few days. As someone on here stated last week, maybe the news of a JV has already been worked into the SP. Does anybody have further thoughts on this?


----------



## prawn_86

clueless said:


> I only hold 100,000 shares at the moment, I know a very low holding compared to most! but plan on topping up this week. interesting information being posted on hotcopper for anyone wanting some further research on this little gem...




Clueless i dont think any of the information on HC can be considered worthy of being described as 'research'.


----------



## CanOz

I think a nice bounce off .048 would be a postive thing, hopefully on above average volume...i might just get me some then too!

Cheers,


----------



## juw177

tech/a said:


> Bit of an intraday look inside todays EOD bar.
> 
> This is a 15 min chart of MHL.
> As we can see there is still supply.
> Everytime there is good volume pushing price up its sold into heavily at .057c.
> This is capping any forward movement.
> Until supply is absorbed this wont move forward.
> Volume is very low over the day.




If all that volume was supply in the big red bar, then why is it that MHL has gone up the last 2 days on not much volume? Where did the supply from 5.2c - 5.8c go?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I think its great to analyse charts and depth etc, but I've always been a fundie at heart, hence why I'm waiting for the JV, its the reason why I bought in the first place,

Anyone called the company to find out how far away JV is?

I rang them heaps over the last few weeks, think they may be getting sick of me :


----------



## moneymajix

YT

Suggestion.


Change your name and disguise your voice.


Don't recommended heavy breathing!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

moneymajix said:


> YT
> 
> Suggestion.
> 
> 
> Change your name and disguise your voice.
> 
> 
> Don't recommended heavy breathing!




lol,

I don't think many people we're calling them, hence on like my 3rd or 4th call the guy was like, are you the chap from Melbourne (GULP yes) :

Like I have said though, I use the insider/unexplained buying as a gauge of the upcoming ann, and based on MHL's unexplained performance it must be a good ann


----------



## billgeld

yes but when will this ann be.

I emailed them asking but I got no response.

When you spoke to them what did they say?


----------



## kpas

Interesting that it finished in the green today.

Maybe just someone who didn't want to wait til tomorrow, but considering it traded at 55-57 all day, it is weird for them to pay 59 at close leaving a gap from 56 --> 59

Probably just reading too much into it but will be interested if there is news tomorrow.


----------



## kitehigh

I wouldn't be reading too much into it.  It's not like it was alot of volume, so I am guessing someone just got impaticient and decided to buy at market price.

It does seem to have found a floor though doesn't it at .055, and volume has dropped off but the price is holding up.  Makes for some interesting times ahead with impending announcements on JV.  Lets hope it doesn't follow the old buy on the rumour dump on the announcement.  

Maybe its time I had a career change and got into drilling, at least that way I will be right where the action is and know first hand how things are progressing.    Imagine the extra cash you could earn if you were on the drill rig when it struck a major find.  I guess thats where the Sat phone would come in handy.  "Excuse me, I just have to take a toilet break!!"....
I guess alot of this goes on, must be pretty hard to police it.


----------



## happytown

nice accumulation this morning, turning into a nice regular day-trade this one with its early daily rises followed by clockwork like pullbacks

Issyk Kul licences field data completion anticipated in late November

oh and that little-mentioned jv farm-out thingy

re that miniscule volume purchase at yesterdays close, most likely someone tweaking eod stats

cheers


----------



## adobee

Seems to be strong this morning.. up to 6.3 c 

whats the deal with the market depth .. it seems to go -
6.2
6.3
6.4
6.3
6.4
6.2

I have never seen this before where its not all in order etc .. maybe it is a problem with my comsec ?


----------



## adobee

Well one of the directors sold about $170k worth of shares.. Doesnt make me feel positive holding if he thinks its a good time to cash in... Unless he has done it to bring the price down and get his mates in !!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

I dont think its any reason to panic!

He sold 3 mill out of some indirect account, day traders play with numbers like that every day and im sure his direct holding is much much more than a lowsy 3 mill shares! 

Who knows maybe he wants to buy a boat


----------



## happytown

KIWIKARLOS said:


> He sold 3 mill out of some indirect account, day traders play with numbers like that every day and im sure his direct holding is much much more than a lowsy 3 mill shares!




thanks for posting this kiwi,

as it sent me back for a re-read of the annual financial report released to asx on 31/10/07,

first on the director selling,

mark gwynne, executive director sold 3,000,000 shares on 14/11/07 (the co replied to an asx speeding ticket late that same day explaining that the sp movement could be due to the co signing an hoa with a potential jv partner - more on that shortly) as posted by adobee

the indirect account he sold them from, silverwest corp p/l is the same entity his director fees are paid into

but more pertinently these are the only holdings he owns (albeit as a benificiary), he has no direct shareholding

so he sold 3,000,000 of a toal holding of 8,500,000 - makes the sale a little more intriguing

however, on closer reading of the report, this emerged (bottom of p10 pdf file, p8 report),



> 16. SUBSEQUENT EVENTS
> 
> Subsequent to 30 June 2007, Monitor Energy Ltd entered into a Heads of Agreement with Medina Group Ltd for the right to form a Joint Venture in relation to the oil & gas licenses in the Kyrgyz Republic currently held by Monitor.




is medina group ltd the much-anticipated jv farm-out partner

an asx and google search failed to shed any light on them - anyone heard of them

cheers


----------



## greggy

adobee said:


> Well one of the directors sold about $170k worth of shares.. Doesnt make me feel positive holding if he thinks its a good time to cash in... Unless he has done it to bring the price down and get his mates in !!



I too took it as a negative sign.  Often when directors sell chunks of this size it seems to cap the share price in the short term at least.  IMO if someting big was going to happen to MHL you would think that he'll be holding on, both directly and/or indirectly. The reverse effect can often happen when directors are buying.
DYOR


----------



## tech/a

26/07/06 saw 750000 shares bought by one of the Directors.
At the time the share price was .024c
Over the next 9 mths it *more than halved *to a low of .011c.
In March of 07 the stock then rose around 400%

Not a single purchase by a Director seen.
So youd think a potential rise of 400% would be seen by the directors if those with this theory are on the money.

Seems my research is proven pretty accurate once more.


----------



## prawn_86

I can see where your coming from tech.

However, personally i use director buying as a sign of confidence in a company. If a director buys then he is happy to invest in it, and if he sells vice versa.

I dont however use it as a sole factor.


----------



## tech/a

Prawn.

Its a logical,very human trait.
A leading indicator I doubt.
A psychological confidence booster,to most.


----------



## prawn_86

tech/a said:


> A psychological confidence booster,to most.




Very true, and i often think that directors purchase when the price may be weak in order to entice others to buy.

Anyways, back to MHL...its all gone quiet on this front again. Consolidation before a reaction (good or bad) to an announcement IMO


----------



## mobcat

Alls good Boys im long any way so who gives a hoot if some director need some fold for a new wine cellar......... the fundies are sound in MHL thats what counts ATM in these markets  im on board for late 2008 looks the goods for me MHL so im going hard i even had a little top up today a bit un expected but why not if the op presents ...and it did so i took it today  500k @ 5.2 a bit of support for the team never hurt anyone in times of need in something you belive in hey


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

happytown said:


> however, on closer reading of the report, this emerged (bottom of p10 pdf file, p8 report),
> 
> is medina group ltd the much-anticipated jv farm-out partner
> 
> an asx and google search failed to shed any light on them - anyone heard of them
> 
> cheers




Hmmm interesting, not sure who they are, maybe its just a nominee name you know to hide the real party? Not sure


Also Directors can sell for many many reasons and you can specualte all you want but unless your them, you'll never truly know why they sold, funnily enough Directors usually only do buy for 1 reason


----------



## stinger_au

mobcat said:


> Alls good Boys im long any way so who gives a hoot if some director need some fold for a new wine cellar......... the fundies are sound in MHL thats what counts ATM in these markets  im on board for late 2008 looks the goods for me MHL so im going hard i even had a little top up today a bit un expected but why not if the op presents ...and it did so i took it today  500k @ 5.2 a bit of support for the team never hurt anyone in times of need in something you belive in hey




Funny how you call it a top up - your top up is double my holding lol. I wish i had been able to get 500k back at 3.6 when i bought in . So if she goes good you will do well


----------



## happytown

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> ...
> 
> maybe its just a nominee name you know to hide the real party
> 
> ...




just had a d'oh moment, 

forgot to search asic,

did and got this



> Extracted from ASIC's database at AEST 08:59:13 on 23/11/2007
> 
> Name THE MEDINA GROUP PTY. LTD.
> ACN 128 270 306
> 
> Type Australian Proprietary Company, Limited By Shares
> *Registration Date 31/10/2007*
> Next Review Date 31/10/2008
> Status Registered
> Locality of Registered Office Camberwell VIC 3124
> Jurisdiction Australian Securities & Investments Commission
> 
> These are the documents that ASIC has most recently received from or in relation to this organisation. Page numbers are shown if processing is complete and the document is available for purchase.
> 
> Date Number Pages Description
> 
> 31/10/2007 1E3794305 3 201C Application For Registration as a Proprietary Company




it may just be a coincidence but the registration date of the co is the same date as the annual report date asx release, ie 31/10/07 (the possible significance of this is that the info pointing to medina as the potential j/v partner was extracted from the annual report)

does anyone know of any oil major with a head office in camberwell

or for that matter a law firm with an oil major as a client

the director's details are no doubt available for a search fee through one of asic's information brokers

cheers


----------



## nioka

I've just come in from fishing and can smell fish. Maybe the fishy smell has more to do with what I have read in relation to the Medina Group. I wonder if the "heads of agreement" has given someone a cheap entry into MHL in the event of there being a valuable find and whether there is a relationship between Medina and any or all of the directors of Monitor. It needs some more investigation.


----------



## tech/a

Well technically there is no support for MHL.---Currently.

There is some heavy volume going through soaking up supply at the moment.

Verrrry interesting.


----------



## Gangis

Tech,

Could you shed some light please on your comments.

I am completely stumped with MHL at the moment, I got in at 3c and have not looked back until now.

I appreciate your past posts and experience, what are the different scenarios that could unfold here? (Apart from the obvious - it will either go up or down)


----------



## greggy

tech/a said:


> 26/07/06 saw 750000 shares bought by one of the Directors.
> At the time the share price was .024c
> Over the next 9 mths it *more than halved *to a low of .011c.
> In March of 07 the stock then rose around 400%
> 
> Not a single purchase by a Director seen.
> So youd think a potential rise of 400% would be seen by the directors if those with this theory are on the money.
> 
> Seems my research is proven pretty accurate once more.



Thus far the MHL Director has done well by selling at the price he did. Look at the current share in comparison.  The other day it was above 6c, now its below 5c. Surely he's in a better position than most to assess MHL's worth. 
DYOR


----------



## billgeld

Unless his sell caused the price of mhl to drop. He could of done this on purpose to cause this and rebuy back now at 1 to 1.4 cents cheaper.

But who knows why he sold.


----------



## stinger_au

greggy said:


> Thus far the MHL Director has done well by selling at the price he did. Look at the current share in comparison.  The other day it was above 6c, now its below 5c. Surely he's in a better position than most to assess MHL's worth.
> DYOR




Yeah sort of wishing I had followed his lead. Gotten out at 6c and gotten back in under 5c. Though I guess waiting it out should not be that bad.


----------



## allanliu77

you guys can find some info of Medina Group Ltd at this site 

http://web2.encom.com.au/gpinfo/gp_sep07.htm

 Queensland

Applications for onshore release areas LR 2007-1-1 to LR 2007-1-16 and LR 2007-2-1 to LR 2007-2-25 closed on 27/08/2007.  The following applications were received (with a number of competing applications over some of the areas):

Release          Application     Applicant                                                               

LR 2007-1-1     ATP 862P        *Medina Group Ltd
*
LR 2007-1-2     ATP 864P        *Medina Group Ltd*

LR 2007-1-3     ATP 863P        Coomooroo Energy P/L

LR 2007-1-4                            No bids

LR 2007-1-5     ATP 865P       * Medina Group Ltd*

LR 2007-1-6     ATP 866P        *Medina Group Ltd*


----------



## Flyer

Monitor enters into Farmout on Kyrgyz Oil and Gas Projects for funded
seismic, drilling and operations
Monitor Energy Limited is pleased to announce that it has signed a Heads of Agreement (HOA)
with Medina Group Ltd, (Medina) a Hong Kong registered Investment Company specialising in
the oil and gas sector. The Heads of Agreement requires Medina to spend up to US$13M on
exploration. The HOA forms the framework for the ensuing Joint Venture and Joint Venture
Operating Agreement which enables Monitor to move forward with exploration in the Kyrgyz
Republic licenses at no operational cost to the Company.
Key Points
• Medina will provide up to US$5M funding, exclusive of mobilisation and demobilisation, for
a seismic survey, to earn 80% equity in the Kyrgyz Republic licenses.
• Medina to fund up to US$8M funding for drilling of an exploration/production well
exclusive of mobilisation and demobilisation to earn an extra 5% equity, taking its total to
85% subject to a successful seismic outcome.
• Medina will fund mobilisation and demobilisation costs for seismic and drilling equipment
and supplies.
• Monitor Energy Limited will be free carried for all costs in relation to the Kyrgyz Operation
to commencement of production.
• Medina will pay all operational costs associated with management and administration of the
Kyrgyz operations from 1st January, 2008.
• Monitor Energy Limited will remain exploration operator for the Kyrgyz assets on behalf of
the Joint Venture.
Both parties are now working towards completion of a more formal, Joint Venture and Joint
Venture Operating Agreement, which is anticipated to be completed by late December, 2007.


----------



## gordon2007

Yikes!!!!  That is one massive sell off happening right now. I expected something but not this much.


----------



## rapture2002ca

Crikey!! I see nothing wrong in the ann to merit such a huge drop, then again I'm no techie.

Does anyone else know what the problem is?


----------



## stinger_au

gordon2007 said:


> Yikes!!!!  That is one massive sell off happening right now. I expected something but not this much.




Damn there goes all my profit lol - what the hell happened ? From what i read i don't see anything bad in that report


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

i think it will recover to mid 4's by end of day. Fact is they now hold potentially free 15% interest in an oil project no more capital raising no spending just returns if it works out. I reakon the sel off may be because people were hoping for a higher profile partner.

Personally i dont care who it is they are still taking all the risk out of the play


----------



## Quasar217

I thought the announcement was what everyone was waiting for! I knew I should've sold at 6c...

Maybe a buying opportunity though?....


----------



## stinger_au

Quasar217 said:


> I thought the announcement was what everyone was waiting for! I knew I should've sold at 6c...
> 
> Maybe a buying opportunity though?....




Yeah a sell out at 6c would of been nice profit for me too  i thought it was going to keep going up. Selling at 6c and buying in again now would of been very nice.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

yeah im buying up imagine what the price would be if they hit oil!
and there is a good chance there will be no capital raising anytime soon due to JV


----------



## rapture2002ca

stinger_au said:


> Yeah a sell out at 6c would of been nice profit for me too  i thought it was going to keep going up. Selling at 6c and buying in again now would of been very nice.




I'm hearing ya, I'm spewing I didn't do the same thing. Now I'm down a few gorillas.

This isn't what I expected, not much else I can do now but just sit and wait.

I wish I had some spare cash to pump into it at the current price.


----------



## stinger_au

rapture2002ca said:


> I'm hearing ya, I'm spewing I didn't do the same thing. Now I'm down a few gorillas.
> 
> This isn't what I expected, not much else I can do now but just sit and wait.
> 
> I wish I had some spare cash to pump into it at the current price.




Yeah i got no spare cash either - just have to wait and see if they hit some oil. I am not in a loss position yet - though its getting close. But being able to move from a 250k to 400k holding would of been very nice. Oh well guess i should learn to listen to my gut.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hmm looks like the old buy the rumour sell the fact,

I thought it was a good ann as the company is carried for $14m/15m AUD(depending on rate) of exploration and still retains a 15% interest in the licences

Have to now wait to see what work uncovers


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

Yeah ive been burnt a couple times with the drop on ann luckily i sold at 5.9 and bought up at 3.8. I expect it to recover if not it would certainly be a good hold untill they start drilling.


----------



## stinger_au

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hmm looks like the old buy the rumour sell the fact,
> 
> I thought it was a good ann as the company is carried for $14m/15m AUD(depending on rate) of exploration and still retains a 15% interest in the licences
> 
> Have to now wait to see what work uncovers




Am I reading this right - that MHL just gave away more than 80% of their license share? Is this a bad thing? How are they able to now mine the area?


----------



## Rapture

Did I miss something here ?? I thought that today's announcement was good ?? 

Why the huge drop ??????


----------



## rapture2002ca

stinger_au said:


> Am I reading this right - that MHL just gave away more than 80% of their license share? Is this a bad thing? How are they able to now mine the area?




I was thinking the exact same thing, isn't 80-85% too high. Is that why the director sold his share last week?

I'm now kicking myself for not selling at 6c. Down 6k and counting.


----------



## coladuna

This is a load of crap. 80% profit I built up in the last 4 weeks gone in a matter of few hours. Not happy at all.


----------



## habs

relax, people are panicking and selling their stock to lock in a small profit...

remember, for every seller, there are people buying..... why are they buying.. looks cheap!... 66 million shares traded so far today... its not like people are dumping and others are not buying them up....


----------



## Broadside

Too many daytraders were in this one looking for the quick buck.  I am quite happy with the deal from a longer term perspective.  Holding since around 2c.


----------



## Rapture

habs said:


> relax, people are panicking and selling their stock to lock in a small profit...
> 
> remember, for every seller, there are people buying..... why are they buying.. looks cheap!... 66 million shares traded so far today... its not like people are dumping and others are not buying them up....




True ... But I just watched over $3K go in a matter of minutes ........Sorry to those who lost more


----------



## stinger_au

Rapture said:


> True ... But I just watched over $3K go in a matter of minutes ........Sorry to those who lost more




Yeah people have lost around 3-6k by the looks of it  i am still in a profit position but i was up 5k at the 6 cent mark. But i agree that there were a lot of day traders on this one. Everyone that was buying and pushing the price up to 6 cent were short termer's mainly. Now the massive sell has scared a few longer term people and we have dropped below 4 cent mark .

Damn - i just hit the zero mark - it's at where i bought it at. Oh why did i not sell at 6 cent  this looks like it went belly up.


----------



## Broadside

stinger_au said:


> Yeah people have lost around 3-6k by the looks of it  i am still in a profit position but i was up 5k at the 6 cent mark. But i agree that there were a lot of day traders on this one. Everyone that was buying and pushing the price up to 6 cent were short termer's mainly. Now the massive sell has scared a few longer term people and we have dropped below 4 cent mark .
> 
> Damn - i just hit the zero mark - it's at where i bought it at. Oh why did i not sell at 6 cent  this looks like it went belly up.




If anything it is a safer long term bet than ever, the terms take out some of the speculative upside but the risk is reduced.  There is a lot of hot money in the market looking to make very fast returns so MHL probably no longer ticks that box for them.  (Crazy market by the way, I remember when 20% per year was good going.)


----------



## rapture2002ca

Well I'm not sure what to do at the moment. O bought in a sizeable chuck at 5.2c and now I'm getting burnt to a crisp.

With no cash to pump into it, I'm now down 7k. I guess the only thing I can do is hold on to them.

It would be funny if it wasn't so tragic, I go to lunch at 1.00pm and the price is 4.9c and then I come back with an ann out and it has dropped to 3.8c.

Crikey, serves me right for taking a lunch break


----------



## nioka

nioka said:


> I've just come in from fishing and can smell fish. Maybe the fishy smell has more to do with what I have read in relation to the Medina Group. I wonder if the "heads of agreement" has given someone a cheap entry into MHL in the event of there being a valuable find and whether there is a relationship between Medina and any or all of the directors of Monitor. It needs some more investigation.




 I can still smell fish. The director selling needs an explanation. Maybe he did not agree that the partnership was a fair one. I think giving away such a huge percentage was a bit costly but we are not in a position to make a judgement. Assuming the directors are operating in our best interests it is probably as good a deal as possible. Accepting that and seeing the price seemd to have stabilised I increased my holding by 50% at 37c to find it is falling further. Still in the green but not by much now.


----------



## stinger_au

Broadside said:


> If anything it is a safer long term bet than ever, the terms take out some of the speculative upside but the risk is reduced.  There is a lot of hot money in the market looking to make very fast returns so MHL probably no longer ticks that box for them.  (Crazy market by the way, I remember when 20% per year was good going.)




What do you mean by the speculative upside? So does this mean that MHL can't make as much money now?


----------



## DionM

Not a particularly great announcement ... to me it reads like they've sold off 85% of the value of their fields for $15m, as that's all they'll end up with after the exploring is done?

So they value 100% of their licence at $17.6m US?

Based on what, 600m shares on issue, that's US 2.9c / share or 3.29c / share at current exchange rate.

And then when it's producing, MHL only has a 15% equity.

Is my analysis right?

(I hope so, I bought in at 3.2c ...)

I really need to learn to stay the hell away from explorers!


----------



## stinger_au

DionM said:


> Not a particularly great announcement ... to me it reads like they've sold off 85% of the value of their fields for $15m, as that's all they'll end up with after the exploring is done?
> 
> So they value 100% of their licence at $17.6m US?
> 
> Based on what, 600m shares on issue, that's US 2.9c / share or 3.29c / share at current exchange rate.
> 
> And then when it's producing, MHL only has a 15% equity.
> 
> Is my analysis right?
> 
> (I hope so, I bought in at 3.2c ...)
> 
> I really need to learn to stay the hell away from explorers!




Can some one explain this - what does it mean if they hit oil now that they only own 15%? All they had was the rights to mine so if they sold of 85% of this thats almost like selling 85% of the company isn it?


----------



## kpas

stinger_au said:


> Can some one explain this - what does it mean if they hit oil now that they only own 15%? All they had was the rights to mine so if they sold of 85% of this thats almost like selling 85% of the company isn it?




They still got Uranium licenses as well don't they which afaik are seperate to the ones they have a HOA with now.


----------



## gordon2007

WOW I haven't seen such venom in ages. This is a prime example of why you don't trade with emotion. I was very high on this weeks ago but have since sold. Will I buy more....I don't know. Need time to digest this information. But whether one buys or sells out, you still need to not have emotion when trading. It's sounding to me a fair few people gambled this as opposed to trading it. 



coladuna said:


> This is a load of crap. 80% profit I built up in the last 4 weeks gone in a matter of few hours. Not happy at all.


----------



## DionM

kpas said:


> They still got Uranium licenses as well don't they which afaik are seperate to the ones they have a HOA with now.




True, it doesn't seem to include Uranium, which is a flaw in my analysis.  So I guess you could look at the Uranium exploring now being the only cost to MHL while the O+G is developed by the partner.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

Its not bad they free hold 15% of a good prospect with no capital outlay and its up to medina to pay for any capital required for production MHL just gets 15% of the proceeds.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

I think this is a good outcome because they get the cash needed to fund exploration and everything to commencement of production which allows them to focus their money on other prospects. Its a risk free project in their terms.

For arguements sake lets say they get 200mill barrels of oil, which i agree is high but in the scheme of the area could be a drop in the bond thats $30 Mill value straight up with no outlay!


----------



## Rapture

rapture2002ca said:


> Crikey, serves me right for taking a lunch break




Did you have a nice lunch at least ? 

Mine went pretty much the same way ... I'm still dumbfound as to how it happened .. I sold out just before close .... I'll need a bit of time to make this one up ...


----------



## miller

KIWIKARLOS said:


> its not bad they free hold 15% of a good prospect with no capital outlay and its up to medina to pay for any capital required for production MHL just gets 15% of the proceeds.




So basically Medina have bought the prospect from MHL for 15% of whatever it makes in the future? But MHL still operate it? Is that essentially what has happened?


----------



## Broadside

stinger_au said:


> Can some one explain this - what does it mean if they hit oil now that they only own 15% ? All they had was the rights to mine so if they sold of 85% of this thats almost like selling 85% of the company isn it ?




they are now free carried on their oil and gas exploration but they have given up 85% of the ownership....I am sure they got the best terms they could, so while we lose most equity in the project we as shareholders won't be funding all the work....it derisks it....it is common practice stinger but you hope they got a reasonable deal.  As a small company they needed to do this or they would continually be going to the market to raise capital.

They still have their Uranium projects.

I am happy as a longer term holder (not happy with share price reaction!) but obviously it takes some of the upside away.  The savage fall suggests to me that MHL was full of daytrader money.  How many have been holding for a year as opposed to a month or two?  I dare say it is mainly short term holders who are most angry.  Now that the company has a free carry they can work on finding further opportunities, doing the same again, and again etc.

If one of these free carry projects hits pay dirt it's a company maker.

I reckon it's a good strategy for a very small company that was just a shell about a year back.

What do other longer term holders think?  this meets my expectations of how they would go about things.


----------



## mobcat

Ouch oh well im long any way but it was nice to see her in the 6,s.hey i liked the news but obviously the market didnt maybe they cant read or they expected Mann or Santos or something ...... managed to drop a few mill in the high 4,s when the stampede started  but bought again in the mid 3,s at the end of the day hope it holds up tomorrow AGM this week and a new top 20 list should be a interesting read to say the least plenty of legs left in this one IMO


----------



## rapture2002ca

Rapture said:


> Did you have a nice lunch at least ?
> 
> Mine went pretty much the same way ... I'm still dumbfound as to how it happened .. I sold out just before close .... I'll need a bit of time to make this one up ...




Just for the record, lunch was great. Although I don't think it was worth the loss of 7 gorillas.

I'm generally in MHL long term but I'm annoyed I didn't take the profit when I could have.

It is as what others have posted, it was a low risk deal. Unfortunately the 15% deal wasn't what the market wanted.

I hope it rebounds soon!


----------



## spottygoose

happytown said:


> is medina group ltd the much-anticipated jv farm-out partner




Kudos to you Happytown you were one step ahead of the pack on this. You called it last week and were spot on. Time for the bottom drawer for these.


----------



## kpas

Also have to remember that CIG is currently drilling 11 holes(http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071123/pdf/00786528.pdf) and a significant find will help MHL share price.


----------



## DionM

Volume was high, as high as the spike upwards just recently by the looks of it.  So there were plenty buying on the fall.  Perhaps some of those who got out on the high and now buying back in?

Tomorrow will be telling, see if it respects recent support at just over 3c, or whether it drops to earlier support at around 2c.


----------



## Doris

rapture2002ca said:


> Well I'm not sure what to do at the moment. O bought in a sizeable chuck at 5.2c and now I'm getting burnt to a crisp.
> 
> With no cash to pump into it, I'm now down 7k. I guess the only thing I can do is hold on to them.
> 
> It would be funny if it wasn't so tragic, I go to lunch at 1.00pm and the price is 4.9c and then I come back with an ann out and it has dropped to 3.8c.
> 
> Crikey, serves me right for taking a lunch break




Well I took a lunch break too!!  I saw my 0.225 order for KAL didn't go through as it'd opened at 0.23... and in a trading halt... with a buyer on .40! 

So a quick look at my second choice of MHL and it'd dropped 'nicely' to .042. I checked and saw the ann thinking it was OK.  By the time I'd cancelled my redundant sell for KAL and clicked 'confirm order' for MHL @ .041 it'd gobbled up my order and dropped to .038.  

Of course back at home I saw it'd fallen even worse to .033 but recovered a little to .035 on the close.  So then I looked at my chart to see a buy signal of a double bottom 2 weeks ago (then it ran up) and a sell signal of a double top on Thursday!  I’d just looked at the longer term chart.  I am learning.  Steep curve.

Fear and greed ran it today.

You guys have given me confidence in the future of MHL and I salute you!


----------



## tech/a

See if a technical view is of any help.
Ive bought a small parcel at 3.4c 
Looking for some sign of a stop in selling and a renewal of buying.But for those holding I think long term is going to be LONG TERM.I'm looking for a quick short term play based upon this massive sell off!

Anyway hope the charts help.

The first is an Elliot count and the second my own analysis of the situation.Pretty grim for those long but not hopeless.

*This is a personal opinion of course and should not be taken as advice.*


----------



## kpas

MHL has found good support around 3.1 - 3.2c

Reletively low volume traded this morning, but better then I expected given the huge drop last night in the US.


----------



## stinger_au

I know i am in the long term though it hurts to see it fall from .06 to .030 in one day. That means 15k to 7.5k for me . I could of done with the profit from this one quite nicely though i thought it was going to go places. And its still going down - how low will she go ?


----------



## rapture2002ca

stinger_au said:


> I know i am in the long term though it hurts to see it fall from .06 to .030 in one day. That means 15k to 7.5k for me . I could of done with the profit from this one quite nicely though i thought it was going to go places. And its still going down - how low will she go ?




Well it could be worse, I pumped 25k into this one at 5.2c. I'm now down 10 goriilas. I also had the opportunity sell at 6.2c but I let the greed take over.

I'm generally in this for the long haul, MHL still have a 15% stake in what could potentially be pretty huge. Added to this, MHL are free of all costs until proudction, so there shouldn't be any capitalisations.

From what I've seen the deal is similar to CIG deal with Santos and they are currently getting some good drill results.

If I can muster some more cash I will certainly put it into MHL so I can reduce my average. Other than that I'm happy just to leave them in my bottom draw as well.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

i suspect they aren't interested in playing around with the oil tennemants and hence why they farmed them out to Monitor who are focussed on oil exploration and can get the best outcome.

My suspicion is that they will focus on the uranium deposits now for which they have 50/50 partnership with another company who knows alot about Uranium.

Overall i think they have been smart. They have great pieces of land but not enough expertise and cash to get the value out of them hence the partnerships/ farm out gives them the best potential to get good results with little risk.


----------



## Risky Trader

My question is why MHL so desperately need the 13 Millions... and so soon?

are they planning to drilling somewhere in a hurry for Uranium?
What are they planning to do with the money?
How come no one else come forward to temp MHL to sell 85% .. except for MEdina.

The ann... create more questions.


----------



## rapture2002ca

Seems like more panic selling is occurring again today, I guess the negativity in the market hasn't helped.

The ann never merited this rout.


----------



## Risky Trader

I will be very interest to hear what kind of explaination the Board sell for this week AGM. 

IMHO they better have some sort of decent reason for taking this path or else... investors going to throw jandals


----------



## DionM

Interesting.  Next stop is around 2cents (historical support) ...

The AGM could cause the price to fall even further if investors don't like what they hear.


----------



## stinger_au

rapture2002ca said:


> Well it could be worse, I pumped 25k into this one at 5.2c. I'm now down 10 goriilas. I also had the opportunity sell at 6.2c but I let the greed take over.
> 
> I'm generally in this for the long haul, MHL still have a 15% stake in what could potentially be pretty huge. Added to this, MHL are free of all costs until proudction, so there shouldn't be any capitalisations.
> 
> From what I've seen the deal is similar to CIG deal with Santos and they are currently getting some good drill results.
> 
> If I can muster some more cash I will certainly put it into MHL so I can reduce my average. Other than that I'm happy just to leave them in my bottom draw as well.




25k ouch thats a fair buy in by my books - i am starting to wish i had never herd of MHl. I guess UT's advice about risk portfolio went on deaf hears for me. Its dropped into the 2 cent range - can't believe it  - what else is there to do but just hang on to them.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

mate i've taken substantial hits before but sold out at loss to reinvest in other shares that have returned my loss and given profit. I think the big problem now is that the worlds financial markets are so screwed this is virtually impossible unless you fluke it with things like FDL. Im all out except for one share waiting for what i believe is going to be a big downtrend in the markets.

The cr@p has been thrown and will soon reach the fan IMO


----------



## Go8688

i am out too,,6k is down the drain,,, hope this doesn't fall below 20's....
anyone has any idea when is the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Risky Trader

I think I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.....

Oopps!!!!

That was just MHL miner got lost in the mine...

false alarm.....


----------



## kpas

I am completely out as well.

I sold half when it doubled & sold the remainder just before when it broke into the 20's.

I will sit on sidelines and wait for the US to play itself out before getting back into MHL.

As they say, you can never go broke taking a profit.


----------



## Risky Trader

good on you mate...

Make sure you send the rescue team.... and don't take too long... 

You snooze you loose


----------



## tech/a

> As they say, you can never go broke taking a profit.




Yes you can!!!
A common Ill conceived "trueism".
As Many I'm sure on this board can attest to.---------


----------



## stinger_au

KIWIKARLOS said:


> mate i've taken substantial hits before but sold out at loss to reinvest in other shares that have returned my loss and given profit. I think the big problem now is that the worlds financial markets are so screwed this is virtually impossible unless you fluke it with things like FDL. Im all out except for one share waiting for what i believe is going to be a big downtrend in the markets.
> 
> The cr@p has been thrown and will soon reach the fan IMO




I hear you mate - I was starting to feel this way too and was just waiting for MHl to got a little higher and was going to sell out of it and be done with the stock market, but no i had to wait it out and see what happens


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

See I took partial profits at 4c and was criticized by someone,

and he was sright I left nearly 50% profit on the table, but I brought my holding down to an acceptable level for myself and hence this drop doesn't concern me in the slightest,

I hope this is a lesson for newbies that when something goes up 100% you may want to consider taking profits,

I'm still a long term believe in the fundamentals and will happily hold my remaining portion


----------



## ba229

*ba229*

This baby still has life I reckon.

It is all the panic selling because other people are panic selling.

Bring on 5c again I say.


----------



## Gangis

Sold half holding at 5.2c and put it onto EXM. My timing for once was perfect.

The recent drop has not really phased me as they are now free carried and i still think the they have huge potential in the long term. 

Dont get me wrong the 50% drop gives me the sh%ts but more from the market reaction and the moron director selling off prior to the announcment 

Happy to still hold.


----------



## rapture2002ca

Gangis said:


> Sold half holding at 5.2c and put it onto EXM. My timing for once was perfect.
> 
> The recent drop has not really phased me as they are now free carried and i still think the they have huge potential in the long term.
> 
> Dont get me wrong the 50% drop gives me the sh%ts but more from the market reaction and the moron director selling off prior to the announcment
> 
> Happy to still hold.




I was going to switch to EXM as well but got left holding the baby 

I also believe that the upside potential is still pretty good and at the current price seems oversold.

Some answers would be good regarding the director selling recently and how they could of termed the ann in a more positive light. People were put off by the 15% but haven't really considered that MHL are now free carried.

Is anyone going to the AGM? Maybe someone can grill them on these issues


----------



## 2BAD4U

I'm still holding MHL (and CIG for the moment) and looking at the upside of this.  My view is this free's MHL to now put their capital into another project and end up with their fingers in a few pies, who knows, they might do this again. Not forgeting that MHL have had a complete change in direction from where they were (health) and to me they are starting to build the foundations.  Also the people running the show have a good history with Hardman.


----------



## stinger_au

And down she goes even more, man is it ever going to stop ? lol i guess this is the very hard way to learn not to be greedy . 6 cent is looking like a dream more every day


----------



## rapture2002ca

stinger_au said:


> And down she goes even more, man is it ever going to stop ? lol i guess this is the very hard way to learn not to be greedy . 6 cent is looking like a dream more every day




I'm hearing ya, I was more worried yesterday than I am today. It is just panic selling and possibly more stops going off.

I'm not happy about this debacle but the fundamentals of the company haven't changed and IMO is looking like a bargain more each day. I'm just going to let it ride out as I believe it will eventually return to the recent highs.


----------



## ba229

There could be more influences playing outside of the company fundamentals.

There were rumours several months back that it would double from 3c. It went to 2 c in the short term on a correction and then up to 6c.

It essentially did as the rumours predicted. Now that it has done that who knows were to now.

Seems a bit like a casino. They gave a little bit up to take more back.


----------



## xzzy

rapture2002ca said:


> I was going to switch to EXM as well but got left holding the baby
> 
> I also believe that the upside potential is still pretty good and at the current price seems oversold.
> 
> Some answers would be good regarding the director selling recently and how they could of termed the ann in a more positive light. People were put off by the 15% but haven't really considered that MHL are now free carried.
> 
> Is anyone going to the AGM? Maybe someone can grill them on these issues




Hey Guys, 

I attended the AGM,    The reason for the huge drop, based on what the directors said at the AGM appears to mainly be due to short term investors pulling out and the the 85% sell of the licensing.   I don't think many investors  see that MHL is now less of a risk.

As for the director selling off some of his shares wasn't because of any bad news.  The director basically wanted to buy a house.    He still owns a fair chunk of shares.

This is my first post (be nice to me).


----------



## Risky Trader

xzzy said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I attended the AGM,    The reason for the huge drop, based on what the directors said at the AGM appears to mainly be due to short term investors pulling out and the the 85% sell of the licensing.   I don't think many investors  see that MHL is now less of a risk.
> 
> As for the director selling off some of his shares wasn't because of any bad news.  The director basically wanted to buy a house.    He still owns a fair chunk of shares.
> 
> This is my first post (be nice to me).




XZZY

Are you for real!!!... that was all they give for the drop and director selling?

seem to mean... his timing of offloading a bit questionable.....

anyone agree with this?


----------



## Buddy

Agreed. Very questionable behaviour. One of the duties of directors is to look after interests of shareholders.  That's others, not himself!  Should be thrown off the board.  Fat chance of that though.  And what sort of house did he buy? A trailer home?  He only got $177K. It's pretty obvious that his behaviour plus the 85% farm out/in caused the dramatic drop if confidence. Not happy Mark.  You did OK mate but look what you've done to the market!  This share is starting to look like a total dud.


----------



## stinger_au

Buddy said:


> Agreed. Very questionable behaviour. One of the duties of directors is to look after interests of shareholders.  That's others, not himself!  Should be thrown off the board.  Fat chance of that though.  And what sort of house did he buy? A trailer home?  He only got $177K. It's pretty obvious that his behaviour plus the 85% farm out/in caused the dramatic drop if confidence. Not happy Mark.  You did OK mate but look what you've done to the market!  This share is starting to look like a total dud.




I wish i had never put my money is this stock - know everyone is saying that it will go back up but it seems that people are just selling it . To rub salt into it the shares that i sold out of to buy into MHL went up heaps.


----------



## Risky Trader

EXACTLY....

what kind of house is he buying... shrek house in the middle of wagawaga?..

unexceptable..... breach of conduct, sackable offence


----------



## Pat

tech/a said:


> Yes you can!!!
> A common Ill conceived "trueism".
> As Many I'm sure on this board can attest to.---------



He he he! 
You know what they mean.
Perhaps it should be worded...
can't go broke in the market if you sell your ALL shares at a profit, not at a loss.


----------



## nioka

stinger_au said:


> I wish i had never put my money is this stock - know everyone is saying that it will go back up but it seems that people are just selling it . To rub salt into it the shares that i sold out of to buy into MHL went up heaps.



You are not the only one. I sold some BLG to buy one lot, AOE to buy another, and more AOE to buy a third lot. Both AOE and BLG have gone up considerably since selling. 
 However that is in the past. The question now is whether or not you think MHL is value at the price it is today. If so hang on, if not then sell and take a loss. I'm hanging on. I'll also try and trade up if I can see enough price variations, although my first effort in that has cost a tidy sum so I'm a little wary. It also increased my average price.
I don't think "buying a house" was the only reason for a director selling. It still smells fishy to me.


----------



## DionM

It was obvious the SP was going to retrace, the 100% gain was unsustainable.

What wasn't expected was the retrace to levels below the initial spike.  

I held on knowing it would drop, but knowing it should come out of it with some additional gain (perhaps trade around 4c).  It's now hovering below pre-spike levels.  For me, holding for 12mths to get the CGT discount was an additional incentive to hold on.

Ah well, it can sit there in the bottom drawer, with its mates HDN (my mistake), JMS (sigh) and IRL.  At least I haven't lost as much on MHL as I have with those 3.


----------



## stinger_au

Well the company does not seem to be dead - which is what everyone that was selling seems to think. I hope it can make it back up to the 5c mark some time in the next few months.


----------



## rapture2002ca

stinger_au said:


> Well the company does not seem to be dead - which is what everyone that was selling seems to think. I hope it can make it back up to the 5c mark some time in the next few months.




I don't think the company is anywhere near dead. I mustered up a measly $1000.00 today and got 35,000 more units at 2.9c. I reckon they are a steal at the moment.

I think in the next few months it will pick up again as MHL are also on the uranium bandwagon and that in itself is looking promising. 

Cheer up, I've lost $19k in 3 days on both MHL and RAU but I'm looking at these for the long term.


----------



## mobcat

Gday RT you missed the boat on the AGM it was yesterday mate LOL

Hey i will post some words from HC Re The meeting take it as you please as it did come from HC 

From Simonmc


Overall imrpession - the directors seemed to be genuinely thrilled at the outcome of the JV. Jon reckons he has been fielding congratulatory calls from peers all week. basically if they did not get a free carried deal they would be nothing.

random snaps..

-Gravity survey complete and being interpretted. Anno in the next few months. Lots of interesting looking target zones for optimising seismic surveys.

-MG sold cos he needed the money. He has been on a part time salary and working full time and also paid for quite a few of his own expenses. Pointedf out that he does not need to disclose any further

-Possibiltiy of using CIG's rig

- sp overbought on trader activity and similary oversold atm

- Broker spec reccomendation reports in the pipeline

- U drilling being held up by Leopard. MHL not happy and pushing hard to move on this

- Exploation manager speaks Russian and can 'walk on water' according to Jon

- Medina stuff posted by someone (Brantly?) legit. They are really keen about the MHL story and are Medinas largest JV. Also bring knowledge and experience to the table


----------



## stinger_au

rapture2002ca said:


> I don't think the company is anywhere near dead. I mustered up a measly $1000.00 today and got 35,000 more units at 2.9c. I reckon they are a steal at the moment.
> 
> I think in the next few months it will pick up again as MHL are also on the uranium bandwagon and that in itself is looking promising.
> 
> Cheer up, I've lost $19k in 3 days on both MHL and RAU but I'm looking at these for the long term.




Yeah the price is very nice atm - though i have no money to put on it :*(. If i had put my original 9k at the current price i could of gotten 300k worth of shares but i only have 250k. I guess timing is everything on the stock market.


----------



## catmando

*Re: MHL - Missunderstood*


This is great info - MD letter copied from another forum in response to a shareholder's email - 

Seems there is a lack of understanding in the market about the value of the deal on the remote Kyrgyzstan acreage. Please read the attached explanatory note which will clear up these issues. A run today was preceded by an unsubstantiated rise during the last tow weeks on NO news - I guess there is some larger investor that wanted to see the rise (to 6 cents) only to take it down. 
We still have the assets, the announcement has been endorsed by many oil & gas experienced brokers....

Dear Shareholder
Thank you for your email.
While the company is concerned with the market reaction to the
announcement, the facts appear to be misunderstood.
Given the fact that the projects in the Kyrgyz Republic are frontier in nature,
exploration and possible development is high risk and also carry potentially
high development costs. While the company is enthusiastic about the potential
for the acreage, there remains a high risk profile. By bringing in funding, it
allows the company to continue to aggressively explore the projects without the
impediment of limited capital.
What the HoA means is that the projects will be explored aggressively without
contribution of funding by the company. This is carried through to production
of oil. You will note that the HoA isolates the on ground component of
exploration. This means that there is a minimum commitment to exploration via
seismic and drilling, without being diluted by other costs, some of which can be
extremely high. Given the fact that there is unprecedented demand for seismic
survey teams and drill rigs globally, there may be a need to mobilize this
equipment from countries remote to the Kyrgyz Republic. If this is the case, it
could potentially cost millions of dollars, dramatically reducing the amount of
work in the field, which is the whole point of exploration By cocooning the on
ground component and with the JV partner responsible for costs associated
with mobilization, demobilization, as well as operating and administration costs
(plus a sliding operator抯 fee), maximum benefit is delivered to the projects
themselves, not eroded in incidental costs.
While some investors feel that 15% free carried interest in the projects is not
significant, may I give you a couple of examples.
If there is a significant oil discovery made, development costs could be extreme,
with construction of pipelines, possibly as far away as China, adding massive
capital costs. MHL is protected from these costs via its free carry.
An example of a 85/15 regime is he oil and gas industry in Indonesia which is
amongst the largest in South East Asia. Under government regulations, foreign
companies are only entitled to own 15% of oil production, with the remainder
owned by the Indonesian government. Costs and taxes are in the 15%. Despite
this, many of the largest oil companies in the world successfully and very
profitably produce oil in Indonesia, despite having to carry all exploration and
development costs through to production.
Monitor Energy Ltd, has a very experienced technical and management team
that is focussed on doing smart business, not business as usual and as such will
conserve its capital for new projects, in line with our capabilities and capacity,
with near(er) term production, some of which are under review at present.
Sincerely yours,
Jon W Roestenburg B.Sc., GBQ, MLM


----------



## Risky Trader

Now that is what I call a decent explaination...

WHY don't they just come out with that at the 1st place instead of pissing off all the investor and create confusion.

HOWEVER that also mean, it will be long long time before anything comes out of the project. IF any at all.

I guess what he meant also is SIT TIDE and WAIT.. it's VERY LONG TERM


----------



## nioka

The explaination on the 15% retained equity is probably a good one. However the explaination of the Directors reason for selling is not and still needs further investigation. I have submitted a complaint to the ASX and will wait for their reply. I will not hold my breath while waiting. I'm still happy to hold but it may take time for there to be a good gain. At least the sell off seems to have slowed a little with sellers at 32 at the moment.


----------



## billgeld

All I can say is if he buys back in now then his one dodgy bastard.

If he really did need the money then fair enough.

I am still holding and will not selling cause of this.

Good luck all.


----------



## Gspot

To see Mhl turn from darling to disaster has made me lose sleep for the first time. Hearing what the MD had to say, I've decided to put this one away for a while. Hopefully we'll see 6c again in 2008.
Must learn from this, don't get too greedy. However the way it fell was crazy, considering they got a JV partner. If only you had a crystal ball for the day ahead.


----------



## Dukey

Seems to be much better support from buyers coming thru today and up .5c so far - A nice change!   Maybe the message that the JV announcement is actually quite good is getting thru to the market!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

hahahahaha yeah either that or Forum members have read the "letter" and decided that things aren't so bad  I think we would be surprised to know the impact that this and other forums have on market moves. It gives a good idea on sentiment and most other forums are hosted by trading firms which do monitor posts.


----------



## stinger_au

KIWIKARLOS said:


> hahahahaha yeah either that or Forum members have read the "letter" and decided that things aren't so bad  I think we would be surprised to know the impact that this and other forums have on market moves. It gives a good idea on sentiment and most other forums are hosted by trading firms which do monitor posts.




Yeah, if you noticed on the day that the announcement came out the price jumped up for a bit, then it dived down. So maybe everyones first thoughts were "hey this is good!" then they got brain washed or something lol.


----------



## adobee

KIWIKARLOS said:


> hahahahaha yeah either that or Forum members have read the "letter" and decided that things aren't so bad  I think we would be surprised to know the impact that this and other forums have on market moves. It gives a good idea on sentiment and most other forums are hosted by trading firms which do monitor posts.




I think watching AAR will give you good feedback on this thought.. having had two of the highly regarded posters on this site hitting up alot of infomation and potential targets over the weekend.. AAR has hung round 9c for a while.. If all of a sudden there is frenzied buying and it goes back up to 10c no annoucement I would consider the forums to be a large factor in the new interest... Well we will wait and see..


----------



## Bowey

I would agree with adobee, with these small caps having under 50-100 trades a day, you'd almost be certain that forum readers have some kind of impact. Case in point for some of the darling stocks here which were unknown to the broader market until they were mentioned in these forums, shot up and crashed back down to earth - someone made a nice profit out of this!

Although the information here is great and valuations are useful to study, you have to be careful to make sure you don't buy during the hype and get stuck in a holding pattern.


----------



## stinger_au

Bowey said:


> I would agree with adobee, with these small caps having under 50-100 trades a day, you'd almost be certain that forum readers have some kind of impact. Case in point for some of the darling stocks here which were unknown to the broader market until they were mentioned in these forums, shot up and crashed back down to earth - someone made a nice profit out of this!
> 
> Although the information here is great and valuations are useful to study, you have to be careful to make sure you don't buy during the hype and get stuck in a holding pattern.




Yeah good advice mate - now go back in time and give it to me when MHL was at 6 cents . Though i would of probable said - just a little more.


----------



## Bowey

Yep, I wish I could go back in time and sell my JMS and RAU - painful to watch!

However lucky I got out of MHL around at 4.9c, triggered my stop loss and I bit the bullet and got out.

I'm not too knowledgeable about the mining industry, but it seems you can choose almost any stock and make a good case for it's future, based on what you think they will find. With so many mining stocks I would hazard to guess the only difference between them in the short term is the publicity they receive and broker analysis published.

This is a great forum and I do like the opinions and thorough analysis that goes into them, I am trying to learn to make sense of mining announcements, seems a bit wishy washy when you read some statements from Directors, but hopefully I can get up to speed and contribute a bit to this forum in future.

cheers


----------



## adobee

*Re: MHL - Missunderstood*



catmando said:


> This is great info - MD letter copied from another forum in response to a shareholder's email -
> 
> Seems there is a lack of understanding in the market about the value of the deal on the remote Kyrgyzstan acreage. Please read the attached explanatory note which will clear up these issues. A run today was preceded by an unsubstantiated rise during the last tow weeks on NO news - I guess there is some larger investor that wanted to see the rise (to 6 cents) only to take it down.
> We still have the assets, the announcement has been endorsed by many oil & gas experienced brokers....
> 
> Dear Shareholder
> Thank you for your email.
> While the company is concerned with the market reaction to the
> announcement, the facts appear to be misunderstood.
> Given the fact that the projects in the Kyrgyz Republic are frontier in nature,
> exploration and possible development is high risk and also carry potentially
> high development costs. While the company is enthusiastic about the potential
> for the acreage, there remains a high risk profile. By bringing in funding, it
> allows the company to continue to aggressively explore the projects without the
> impediment of limited capital.
> What the HoA means is that the projects will be explored aggressively without
> contribution of funding by the company. This is carried through to production
> of oil. You will note that the HoA isolates the on ground component of
> exploration. This means that there is a minimum commitment to exploration via
> seismic and drilling, without being diluted by other costs, some of which can be
> extremely high. Given the fact that there is unprecedented demand for seismic
> survey teams and drill rigs globally, there may be a need to mobilize this
> equipment from countries remote to the Kyrgyz Republic. If this is the case, it
> could potentially cost millions of dollars, dramatically reducing the amount of
> work in the field, which is the whole point of exploration By cocooning the on
> ground component and with the JV partner responsible for costs associated
> with mobilization, demobilization, as well as operating and administration costs
> (plus a sliding operator抯 fee), maximum benefit is delivered to the projects
> themselves, not eroded in incidental costs.
> While some investors feel that 15% free carried interest in the projects is not
> significant, may I give you a couple of examples.
> If there is a significant oil discovery made, development costs could be extreme,
> with construction of pipelines, possibly as far away as China, adding massive
> capital costs. MHL is protected from these costs via its free carry.
> An example of a 85/15 regime is he oil and gas industry in Indonesia which is
> amongst the largest in South East Asia. Under government regulations, foreign
> companies are only entitled to own 15% of oil production, with the remainder
> owned by the Indonesian government. Costs and taxes are in the 15%. Despite
> this, many of the largest oil companies in the world successfully and very
> profitably produce oil in Indonesia, despite having to carry all exploration and
> development costs through to production.
> Monitor Energy Ltd, has a very experienced technical and management team
> that is focussed on doing smart business, not business as usual and as such will
> conserve its capital for new projects, in line with our capabilities and capacity,
> with near(er) term production, some of which are under review at present.
> Sincerely yours,
> Jon W Roestenburg B.Sc., GBQ, MLM




I think this sound okay .. I originally bought at 3c so I am not to concerned about it coming back down.. (I would be happier if it had stayed up) however I think that MHL is in a better position than it was so I have picked up a few more around the same price.. 
We'll see what happens over the next few months ..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

*Re: MHL - Missunderstood*

I've been sitting back observing the posts now and must say the following,

When I tried to bring this stock to everyones attention it was around the 3c level, which after a brief rally to 4c it spent plenty of time trading in ie 3c-3.5c

So people had plenty of time to buy, for whatever reason it seems a few waited and jumped in once it broke out and was at the 5c level

I have always seen significant upside in MHL as its oil and gas projects ar ein serious elephant grount frontier country, A discovery of even 100Mbls of oil would still be worth 50c to MHL
*
Calcs 100Mbls @ $20 bl EV (Mkt Avg used) = $2Billion, 15% (MHL's Interest) = $300m
And thats just for 100Mbls, we could be talking 1Billion Barrel + Elephant targets which would be worth $5 to MHL*


So the point is MHL offers huge upside, but it will take time

They have already completed the surveys and have now done what I believe to be the smarth thing, which is bring in a DEEP POCKETED Partner,

For me its a no brainer bottom draw to see what happens

The interpretation of the surveys will provide targets which the company can then announce to the market,

Just think what a 1Billion Barrel Oil target would do to the SP,


So bottom line, patience is a virtue and the patient will be IMO rewarded 




catmando said:


> This is great info - MD letter copied from another forum in response to a shareholder's email -
> 
> Seems there is a lack of understanding in the market about the value of the deal on the remote Kyrgyzstan acreage. Please read the attached explanatory note which will clear up these issues. A run today was preceded by an unsubstantiated rise during the last tow weeks on NO news - I guess there is some larger investor that wanted to see the rise (to 6 cents) only to take it down.
> We still have the assets, the announcement has been endorsed by many oil & gas experienced brokers....
> 
> Dear Shareholder
> Thank you for your email.
> While the company is concerned with the market reaction to the
> announcement, the facts appear to be misunderstood.
> Given the fact that the projects in the Kyrgyz Republic are frontier in nature,
> exploration and possible development is high risk and also carry potentially
> high development costs. While the company is enthusiastic about the potential
> for the acreage, there remains a high risk profile. By bringing in funding, it
> allows the company to continue to aggressively explore the projects without the
> impediment of limited capital.
> What the HoA means is that the projects will be explored aggressively without
> contribution of funding by the company. This is carried through to production
> of oil. You will note that the HoA isolates the on ground component of
> exploration. This means that there is a minimum commitment to exploration via
> seismic and drilling, without being diluted by other costs, some of which can be
> extremely high. Given the fact that there is unprecedented demand for seismic
> survey teams and drill rigs globally, there may be a need to mobilize this
> equipment from countries remote to the Kyrgyz Republic. If this is the case, it
> could potentially cost millions of dollars, dramatically reducing the amount of
> work in the field, which is the whole point of exploration By cocooning the on
> ground component and with the JV partner responsible for costs associated
> with mobilization, demobilization, as well as operating and administration costs
> (plus a sliding operator抯 fee), maximum benefit is delivered to the projects
> themselves, not eroded in incidental costs.
> While some investors feel that 15% free carried interest in the projects is not
> significant, may I give you a couple of examples.
> If there is a significant oil discovery made, development costs could be extreme,
> with construction of pipelines, possibly as far away as China, adding massive
> capital costs. MHL is protected from these costs via its free carry.
> An example of a 85/15 regime is he oil and gas industry in Indonesia which is
> amongst the largest in South East Asia. Under government regulations, foreign
> companies are only entitled to own 15% of oil production, with the remainder
> owned by the Indonesian government. Costs and taxes are in the 15%. Despite
> this, many of the largest oil companies in the world successfully and very
> profitably produce oil in Indonesia, despite having to carry all exploration and
> development costs through to production.
> Monitor Energy Ltd, has a very experienced technical and management team
> that is focussed on doing smart business, not business as usual and as such will
> conserve its capital for new projects, in line with our capabilities and capacity,
> with near(er) term production, some of which are under review at present.
> Sincerely yours,
> Jon W Roestenburg B.Sc., GBQ, MLM


----------



## stinger_au

*Re: MHL - Missunderstood*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I've been sitting back observing the posts now and must say the following,
> 
> When I tried to bring this stock to everyones attention it was around the 3c level, which after a brief rally to 4c it spent plenty of time trading in ie 3c-3.5c
> 
> So people had plenty of time to buy, for whatever reason it seems a few waited and jumped in once it broke out and was at the 5c level
> 
> I have always seen significant upside in MHL as its oil and gas projects ar ein serious elephant grount frontier country, A discovery of even 100Mbls of oil would still be worth 50c to MHL
> *
> Calcs 100Mbls @ $20 bl EV (Mkt Avg used) = $2Billion, 15% (MHL's Interest) = $300m
> And thats just for 100Mbls, we could be talking 1Billion Barrel + Elephant targets which would be worth $5 to MHL*
> 
> 
> So the point is MHL offers huge upside, but it will take time
> 
> They have already completed the surveys and have now done what I believe to be the smarth thing, which is bring in a DEEP POCKETED Partner,
> 
> For me its a no brainer bottom draw to see what happens
> 
> The interpretation of the surveys will provide targets which the company can then announce to the market,
> 
> Just think what a 1Billion Barrel Oil target would do to the SP,
> 
> 
> So bottom line, patience is a virtue and the patient will be IMO rewarded




Very true mate - wise words, i guess this is why they say for "inverters" to not look at there stock daily because after you have done all the math and you know that you are in for long term that don't worry about ups and downs from month to month.


----------



## billgeld

Could someone tell me how much after the JV is signed will the start drilling to search for oil?

Also hoping to get some sort of news on the U front soon. 

I toppped up the past couple days, hopefully the right move


----------



## AussiePaul72

*Re: MHL - Missunderstood*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I've been sitting back observing the posts now and must say the following,
> 
> When I tried to bring this stock to everyones attention it was around the 3c level, which after a brief rally to 4c it spent plenty of time trading in ie 3c-3.5c
> 
> So people had plenty of time to buy, for whatever reason it seems a few waited and jumped in once it broke out and was at the 5c level
> 
> I have always seen significant upside in MHL as its oil and gas projects ar ein serious elephant grount frontier country, A discovery of even 100Mbls of oil would still be worth 50c to MHL
> *
> Calcs 100Mbls @ $20 bl EV (Mkt Avg used) = $2Billion, 15% (MHL's Interest) = $300m
> And thats just for 100Mbls, we could be talking 1Billion Barrel + Elephant targets which would be worth $5 to MHL*
> 
> 
> So the point is MHL offers huge upside, but it will take time
> 
> They have already completed the surveys and have now done what I believe to be the smarth thing, which is bring in a DEEP POCKETED Partner,
> 
> For me its a no brainer bottom draw to see what happens
> 
> The interpretation of the surveys will provide targets which the company can then announce to the market,
> 
> Just think what a 1Billion Barrel Oil target would do to the SP,
> 
> 
> So bottom line, patience is a virtue and the patient will be IMO rewarded




I have been watching MHL since it was around the 3c mark, however, due to lack of funds i didn't get on board until 5.2c unfortunately. 
However, I agree with YT here ..... the potential of MHL hasn't changed and considering the areas they (being their JV partners) are drilling there is potentially a lot of upside for both oil & gas and also uranium. I'm disappointed at present but still think there is a lot of potential and i'm in for the med-long term at least!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

*Re: MHL - Missunderstood*

Exactly guys,

Lots of potential upside, oilers usually run up on big wells being drilled, ie EGO- Valentine, EXR-UK Wells, DLS-Bonaparte and so on

As I have shown, a discovery of even 100Mbls of oil would still be worth 50c to MHL

*Calcs 100Mbls @ $20 bl EV (Mkt Avg used) = $2Billion, 15% (MHL's Interest) = $300m, 600m shares = 50c*


Also I think the deal struck was very very good as it free carries MHL while maintaining exposure to a huge Elephant Oil project







catmando said:


> This is great info - MD letter copied from another forum in response to a shareholder's email -
> 
> Seems there is a lack of understanding in the market about the value of the deal on the remote Kyrgyzstan acreage. Please read the attached explanatory note which will clear up these issues. A run today was preceded by an unsubstantiated rise during the last tow weeks on NO news - I guess there is some larger investor that wanted to see the rise (to 6 cents) only to take it down.
> We still have the assets, the announcement has been endorsed by many oil & gas experienced brokers....
> 
> Dear Shareholder
> Thank you for your email.
> While the company is concerned with the market reaction to the
> announcement, the facts appear to be misunderstood.
> Given the fact that the projects in the Kyrgyz Republic are frontier in nature,
> exploration and possible development is high risk and also carry potentially
> high development costs. While the company is enthusiastic about the potential
> for the acreage, there remains a high risk profile. By bringing in funding, it
> allows the company to continue to aggressively explore the projects without the
> impediment of limited capital.
> *What the HoA means is that the projects will be explored aggressively without contribution of funding by the company.* This is carried through to production of oil.
> 
> You will note that the HoA isolates the on ground component of exploration. This means that there is a minimum commitment to exploration via seismic and drilling, without being diluted by other costs, some of which can be extremely high. Given the fact that there is unprecedented demand for seismic survey teams and drill rigs globally, there may be a need to mobilize this equipment from countries remote to the Kyrgyz Republic. If this is the case, it could potentially cost millions of dollars, dramatically reducing the amount of work in the field, which is the whole point of exploration
> 
> By cocooning the on ground component and with the JV partner responsible for costs associated with mobilization, demobilization, as well as operating and administration costs (plus a sliding operator抯 fee), maximum benefit is delivered to the projects themselves, not eroded in incidental costs.
> 
> While some investors feel that 15% free carried interest in the projects is not significant, may I give you a couple of examples.
> If there is a significant oil discovery made, development costs could be extreme, with construction of pipelines, possibly as far away as China, adding massive capital costs. MHL is protected from these costs via its free carry.
> 
> *An example of a 85/15 regime is he oil and gas industry in Indonesia which is amongst the largest in South East Asia. Under government regulations, foreign companies are only entitled to own 15% of oil production, with the remainder owned by the Indonesian government. Costs and taxes are in the 15%. Despite this, many of the largest oil companies in the world successfully and very profitably produce oil in Indonesia, despite having to carry all exploration and development costs through to production.*
> 
> Monitor Energy Ltd, has a very experienced technical and management team
> that is focussed on doing smart business, not business as usual and as such will conserve its capital for new projects, in line with our capabilities and capacity, with near(er) term production, some of which are under review at present.Sincerely yours,
> Jon W Roestenburg B.Sc., GBQ, MLM


----------



## billgeld

hey young

is there a time frame for when the they start drilling to look for oil?

and all other drilling in general.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

billgeld said:


> hey young
> 
> is there a time frame for when the they start drilling to look for oil?
> 
> and all other drilling in general.




Hey mate, 6-12months I'd say,

But it should only take a few weeks to get drill targets via seismic interpretation, 

Now this is the important part as once targets are defined, speculative valuations can be given by brokerage firms for drill success, as I have shown a 100M bl discovery = 50c value to MHL's 15% interest, *at a 10% EV = 5c * which is still well above current prices,


*$18m mkt cap
Great management, ex HDR, DYL and so on
Great Elephant sized targets with funded/carried interest
Prospective Uranium projects
Looking for new projects*


Ticks the boxes for a great 10 bagger spec for me


----------



## prawn_86

Would the winter over there at the moment put a delay on things such as GPR and drilling?

Could take a bit longer if so


----------



## adobee

Will be interesting to see what happens with MHL. ..
I have had two mates who are brokers call me and say they think MHL is good to get on now.. In response I have said 'what the f*"k?' I was on this a month ago and it has gone to six and back down and now I am thinking about selling out cause not much will be happening, at least for a while yet ..   Word is that alot of people are very happy with the latest announcement and are expecting further big things short term ..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

prawn_86 said:


> Would the winter over there at the moment put a delay on things such as GPR and drilling?
> 
> Could take a bit longer if so




Yeah definately, Not too sure about the whether the weather ( : ) will delay and when its winter etc

But as I said, I'm waiting for seismic interpretation to give target sizes, or target wells with estimate oil in place, reservoirs etc etc

This will really get MHL going I reckon, but we'll see


----------



## gordon2007

I guess based on this example it's fair to say that there was not a sheep mentality. If anything, there is a lack of volume on AAR. Of which, I like to think is a good thing. It's good because that means that people on here are doing research first and not just buying blindly because someone with a proven record brings something to attention. 




adobee said:


> I think watching AAR will give you good feedback on this thought.. having had two of the highly regarded posters on this site hitting up alot of infomation and potential targets over the weekend.. AAR has hung round 9c for a while.. If all of a sudden there is frenzied buying and it goes back up to 10c no annoucement I would consider the forums to be a large factor in the new interest... Well we will wait and see..


----------



## KevyK

adobee said:


> Will be interesting to see what happens with MHL. ..
> I have had two mates who are brokers call me and say they think MHL is good to get on now..




Ive heard similar. Personally, Id like to see it consolidate around the 30 mark for a week or so before jumping on. It may pull back to around the 25-26 mark, but if it doesnt in the short term, Im on! IMO its going to be a long term play anyway, so getting on where it is now isnt such a bad thing.


----------



## Sean K

adobee said:


> Will be interesting to see what happens with MHL. ..
> I have had two mates who are brokers call me and say they think MHL is good to get on now..



adobee, and Kevy, this could be just a ramp. If you want this information to be taken seriously then please provide the brokers name and/or the justification for the advice. Otherwise, you could just be making this stuff up. I've no doubt your brokers could be telling you this, but please understand how this looks to the average punter. Cheers, kennas.


----------



## adobee

kennas said:


> adobee, and Kevy, this could be just a ramp. If you want this information to be taken seriously then please provide the brokers name and/or the justification for the advice. Otherwise, you could just be making this stuff up. I've no doubt your brokers could be telling you this, but please understand how this looks to the average punter. Cheers, kennas.




Hi Kennas .. can you remove the post? I dont want to be seen ramping however I am not at liberty to post the names and companies of a few friends.. (I cant work out how to withdraw it?)


----------



## adobee

Not a bad day so far for MHL .. starting to recover and get interest.. the buyers seem to be starting to stack up as well.. Would be great if it can close at 3.4 or above (as I paid 3.3) it would make my weekend ..


----------



## rapture2002ca

So far so good for MHL, I'm a bit wary though as it might be a gee-up and then it get's dumped on Monday. I hope it holds.


----------



## Doris

rapture2002ca said:


> So far so good for MHL, I'm a bit wary though as it might be a gee-up and then it get's dumped on Monday. I hope it holds.




I'd love to hear opinions of charting experts on the past six weeks' sessions!

My hand made chart says a double bottom has formed today from the past 2 weeks, heralding a rise Monday!

Two weeks ago there was a double top and it fell from .051/.052 level to .028.

Two weeks before that a (trying hard) double bottom saw it rise from .040 to .058. 

I am excited!


----------



## AussiePaul72

Doris said:


> I'd love to hear opinions of charting experts on the past six weeks' sessions!
> 
> My hand made chart says a double bottom has formed today from the past 2 weeks, heralding a rise Monday!
> 
> Two weeks ago there was a double top and it fell from .051/.052 level to .028.
> 
> Two weeks before that a (trying hard) double bottom saw it rise from .040 to .058.
> 
> I am excited!




Hi Doris & MHL investors, traders and watchers!
I was very intrigued by what happened on Friday with MHL and have been pondering about it all weekend and haven't really come up with any definitive answer. Using stocknessmonster i viewed the course of trades for the day:
* There was very little activity in the first few hours of trading with <2M traded and in the 2.9-3.1c range
* Then in the afternoon session, all of a sudden a flurry of activity with approx 29M traded in the 3.1-3.4c range
* Then if we focus in on the last 30 min of trading, almost 8M traded at 3.3c up to close of trade
* Share price increased by 13.8% for the day
* In total, over 17.7M trades (or almost 57%) of the 31.2M traded on Friday (highest volume day of the week) was at 3.3c or above
* I just had a look at the market depth as it stands now and buyers seem to be lining up and outnumbering sellers by quite a margin (please tell me how others read this market depth?). There is 5M queued up in the 3.2-3.3 range already.

So the questions that i have floating around in my mind are:
1) Why the sudden flurry of activity on Friday afternoon and continued high interest even as the SP went up?
2) Was there a leak to the market of some upcoming news? and what might this relate to?
3) or are the day traders starting to wind up MHL again in a big way?
3) Or has the market just realised that there was an over-correction of MHL relating to last news?

I'd be interested to hear any comments from MHL-ers out there! Anyway, whatever the reason, i'm pleased that there seems to be some confidence coming back to MHL now that things have settled and people have digested the last news (which really wasn't bad news at all in my opinion for the very reasons people have stated above). DYOR and good luck to all


----------



## Risky Trader

AussiePaul72 said:


> 2) Was there a leak to the market of some upcoming news? and what might this relate to?
> 3) or are the day traders starting to wind up MHL again in a big way?
> 3) Or has the market just realised that there was an over-correction of MHL relating to last news?




Hi AussiePaul... I also notice the same trend there...and the very same questions also circle in my mind..

Whatever it's I don't think it's related to the last news.. Simply because if it's taking people that long to get over it then it's truely not important anymore.

However I have a feeling something has been leak OR All those keen investors that  have been watching this stock from the sideline and just waiting for someone to make the 1st move. More of a case of "I will jump if you jump 1st"

......


----------



## eMark

Well today (10th) peaked at 0.036 today. I got in for the first time at 0.035, an average entry point at best. The stock closing unchanged at 0.033. It seemed to be in reverse to Fridays action with all the action at the beginning of the day, and not a lot there after. I assume you have been watching today (10th). Any further theories?



AussiePaul72 said:


> Hi Doris & MHL investors, traders and watchers!
> I was very intrigued by what happened on Friday with MHL and have been pondering about it all weekend and haven't really come up with any definitive answer. Using stocknessmonster i viewed the course of trades for the day:
> * There was very little activity in the first few hours of trading with <2M traded and in the 2.9-3.1c range
> * Then in the afternoon session, all of a sudden a flurry of activity with approx 29M traded in the 3.1-3.4c range
> * Then if we focus in on the last 30 min of trading, almost 8M traded at 3.3c up to close of trade
> * Share price increased by 13.8% for the day
> * In total, over 17.7M trades (or almost 57%) of the 31.2M traded on Friday (highest volume day of the week) was at 3.3c or above
> * I just had a look at the market depth as it stands now and buyers seem to be lining up and outnumbering sellers by quite a margin (please tell me how others read this market depth?). There is 5M queued up in the 3.2-3.3 range already.
> 
> So the questions that i have floating around in my mind are:
> 1) Why the sudden flurry of activity on Friday afternoon and continued high interest even as the SP went up?
> 2) Was there a leak to the market of some upcoming news? and what might this relate to?
> 3) or are the day traders starting to wind up MHL again in a big way?
> 3) Or has the market just realised that there was an over-correction of MHL relating to last news?
> 
> I'd be interested to hear any comments from MHL-ers out there! Anyway, whatever the reason, i'm pleased that there seems to be some confidence coming back to MHL now that things have settled and people have digested the last news (which really wasn't bad news at all in my opinion for the very reasons people have stated above). DYOR and good luck to all


----------



## AussiePaul72

eMark said:


> Well today (10th) peaked at 0.036 today. I got in for the first time at 0.035, an average entry point at best. The stock closing unchanged at 0.033. It seemed to be in reverse to Fridays action with all the action at the beginning of the day, and not a lot there after. I assume you have been watching today (10th). Any further theories?




Hi Emark ..... yes all the activity was at the beginning of the day yesterday. This coincided with the SP moving up to hit its peak of the day at 0.036. Once the volume of trading dropped off it settled back. Volume seems to be the key to moving the SP north at present. However, i was encouraged that by close of day the SP remained unchanged at 0.033. Will be interesting to see what happens today after a positive night in the US.


----------



## nioka

nioka said:


> The explaination on the 15% retained equity is probably a good one. However the explaination of the Directors reason for selling is not and still needs further investigation. I have submitted a complaint to the ASX and will wait for their reply. I will not hold my breath while waiting.



The ASX do take complaints seriously. They have written to me and phoned me about MHL. I explained my complaint re the director selling prior to the announcement and prior to the fall in the SP. They assure me it will be investigated and said that my complaint was not the only one they have had regarding the MHL SP.


----------



## happytown

not really up on kyrgyz politics like i once was, so will be intrigued to learn of the election outcome

chairman spencer does have 20 years experience in aust foreign service's sevice in the region so would likely be no stranger to the main players



> Kyrgyzstan votes in key election
> 
> First results are expected on Monday
> 
> Voters in Kyrgyzstan are going to the polls to choose new MPs in a general election that could bring to an end two years of political upheaval. President Kurmanbek Bakiyev called the vote after overhauling the constitution and launching his own party, Ak Zhol, which has been widely tipped to win.
> 
> ...




http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7145133.stm

cheers


----------



## Doris

Well MHL did really well today to close steady... not a mean feat today!
Tomorrow should be interesting!

From Toronto's National Post... out a short time ago:

The tiny ex-Soviet state, home to both U.S. and Russian military bases, has been volatile since Bakiyev came to power in 2005 when a string of violent protests triggered by a disputed election toppled his long-serving predecessor, Askar Akayev.

If confirmed by final results, Bakiyev's Ak Zhol party would dominate the 90-seat chamber in effective one-party rule -- a break from Kyrgyzstan's past as the most liberal state among more authoritarian Central Asian countries.

The election monitoring arm of the Organisation for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE), which sent more than 250 observers for the election, said the vote represented a "missed opportunity" to show commitment to international standards.

"The December 16 parliamentary elections in Kyrgyzstan failed to meet a number of OSCE commitments, despite respect for some that underscore existing pluralism," it said in a statement.

"Overall the election represented a missed opportunity and fell short of public expectations for further consolidation of the election process."

Bakiyev has been accused at home of backtracking on his pre-election promises to bring more democracy and stability. He says stronger rule will help rebuild the economy, still in tatters after the Soviet collapse and burdened by huge debt.
Ak Zhol won 48 percent of Sunday's vote, the Central Election Commission said on Monday, citing results after 80 percent had been counted. Final results are due later this week.

"It'll most likely be a one-party system," said Toktogul Kakchekeyev, an independent political analyst.

The opposition Ata Meken party was the only other party to pass the threshold of 5 percent, with 9.3 percent. But it failed to meet a separate requirement of taking 0.5 percent of the vote in each of Kyrgyzstan's 7 regions and two main cities.

RIGGED?

The opposition condemned the election as flawed, saying it had registered cases of forced voting and ballot stuffing.

"We don't accept this election's result," said Kubatbek Baibolov of the Ata Meken party. "The authorities ... are just cynically appointing their own people into parliament. It will lead to trouble. People feel deceived."

The previous parliamentary election in 2005, also disputed by the opposition, sparked violent protests that toppled Akayev and brought Bakiyev to power.

Ak Zhol says it sees Russia -- where President Vladimir Putin's party controls more than two-thirds of seats in parliament -- as a guiding model. Neighboring Kazakhstan also has a one-party parliament.

But, despite accusations of irregularities, many people said they voted for Ak Zhol, seeing it as a guarantor for stability following years of political turbulence and street protests.


----------



## Bull121

Doesn't look very good this morning, lots of selling going on.

Although no stocks look good today. Maybe a chance to pick up some bargains.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

Well now that a pro russian party is in control im a bit more hesitant to jump on board. I like the company but I fear that if they do find something half decent the rug will be pulled from under them and "nationalised" then were left high and dry.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Not sure what to make of the political change,

But it didn't seem to bother Macquarie who have taken 5% of CIG at an avg of 12c I think

They must have faith in CIG's prospectivity and potential to do that wouldn't you think?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

For sure I definitely think they have potential but its like what happened to Shell and others they sign all these agreements only to find them cancelled when they dont suit one party.

I think any company would jump at the opportunity even if there is a chance of it going pearshaped later down the track because if it does go well they get rich. 

Risk vs reward : the rewards in this case are potentially very large.


----------



## nioka

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Risk vs reward : the rewards in this case are potentially very large.



 That is exactly why I will maintain a holding in this one. As the saying goes, "for better or for worse".


----------



## habs

same reason im holding, on a small loss at the moment like most i imagine, but could well top up with a few more soon if it holds around this level, or goes down towards the 2 cent mark more..., not fussed having a small holding that doesnt move much..., if they strike oil it will go nuts.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey Kiwik,

In regards to my refernece to Macquarie recently taking 5% of CIG at 12c, I was more refering to the fact that their analysts etc would have been fully aware of the political situation/developments going on, for them to have still gone ahead gives me confidence,

But that aside, it has been absolute caranage over at MHL, where have all these sellers come from?

I'd think they'd have to be done by now and there's plenty of buyers stacking up at 2.2c-2.4c



KIWIKARLOS said:


> For sure I definitely think they have potential but its like what happened to Shell and others they sign all these agreements only to find them cancelled when they dont suit one party.


----------



## stinger_au

At one point i had 15k worth of MHL now its worth less than 7k :*( basically killed all my profits for this year. I sure hope that MHL hit something, anything, a little puddle of oil or gas lol just hit something ! to give some life back to this company.


----------



## billgeld

Some U308 would be nice haha

But yeah im like u stinger i was up about 6gs with MHL and thought long term hold and now im down quite abit. ahhh welll just hold em and see what happens


----------



## Doris

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Well now that a pro russian party is in control im a bit more hesitant to jump on board. I like the company but I fear that if they do find something half decent the rug will be pulled from under them and "nationalised" then were left high and dry.




Now I'm no expert on international relations but it seems to me that break-away Russian states risked their lives for independence even though their perchant to copy majority-rule by stealth may apply. 

Kyrgyzstan's a tiny country that IMO would be anxious for MHL's potential royalties.  

Having both US and Russian bases on its soil shows their prudency and need for this economic input.  

Gov't advisers have the whole picture and IMO this would include letting the experts get their job done to develop the country's resources.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

Yeah me either but I dont think its a break away state. Basically from what I understand when the USSR collapsed all these eastern European/central Asian nations were left broke and with no real government in the power vacuum the US stated exerting its influence hence Georgia etc which were member countries of the warsaw pact. The fact that the US and Russia have bases there and its geographical position makes it probably the most defined new age boundary between east and west. 

The issues with the recent vote just show that both russia and the US have their proxies in there trying to sway outcomes and put in friendly's and I wouldn't doubt for a second that cia and KGB money is flowing in there. A year ago I wouldn't care but Russia and the US are restarting the cold war and I believe there will be a show down in the future. Hence I don't want to long term invest in a company on the "front line" :


----------



## Doris

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Yeah me either but I dont think its a break away state.
> Hence I don't want to long term invest in a company on the "front line" :





"Current concerns" do not herald potential 'nationalisation'.  But who knows...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyrgyzstan 


In October 1991, Akayev ran unopposed and was elected president of the new independent Republic by direct ballot, receiving 95% of the votes cast. Together with the representatives of seven other Republics that same month, he signed the Treaty of the New Economic Community. Finally, on December 21, 1991, Kyrgyzstan joined with the other four Central Asian Republics to formally enter the new Commonwealth of Independent States. In 1992, Kyrgyzstan joined the UN and the CSCE.

The "Tulip Revolution," after the parliamentary elections in March 2005, forced President Akayev's resignation on April 4, 2005. Opposition leaders formed a coalition and a new government was formed under President Kurmanbek Bakiyev and Prime Minister Feliks Kulov. The nation's capital was also looted during the protests.

Political stability appears to be elusive, however, as various groups and factions allegedly linked to organized crime are jockeying for power. Three of the 75 members of Parliament elected in March 2005 were assassinated, and another member was assassinated on 10 May 2006 shortly after winning his murdered brother's seat in a by-election. All four are reputed to have been directly involved in major illegal business ventures.

Current concerns in Kyrgyzstan include: privatization of state-owned enterprises, expansion of democracy and political freedoms, inter-ethnic relations, and terrorism


----------



## happytown

Doris said:


> ...
> 
> Kyrgyzstan's a tiny country that IMO would be anxious for MHL's potential royalties.
> 
> ...




tend to agree

not a wealthy country, their potential energy wealth is arguably their one big hope

both cig and mhl have had to import specialised equipment that is simply unavailable in the kyrgyz

unlike cig and sto, mhl has as chairman a previous first secretary at the aust embassy in moscow, who may have a reasonable understanding of the region, its 'operators' and how bidness is done and undone

i would think a more likely short-term driver, over the next few months (and putting to one side for the time being the vagaries of the market) is the acquisition (for j/v purposes) of prospective oil/gas leases in the regions indicated previously in the ann rep

see for eg, from recent ann on 26/11



> The Company has a strong focus on acquiring oil and gas projects with near term production potential in fields demonstrating current production. To this end, the Company is currently reviewing opportunities in Central and South East Asia and other geomarkets to fit the company profile.




drilling results are someways off, as to my rather limited knowledge they have not begun drilling the u308 leases yet (although personnel and equipment have been deployed), let alone determined drilling locations for the oil/gas leases

according to an 06/07 pres (albeit almost 6 months old), drilling, mapping and reserves certification work for the u308 leases begins Q1/08, no drilling on the petroleum leases was scheduled up to and including Q3/08 

the next ann will likely be notification of the



> formal Joint Venture and Joint Venture Operating Agreement, which is anticipated to be completed by late December, 2007




cheers


----------



## adobee

Well the share price is taking a bashing.. As I havent sold out the only thing to do at this price is top 

There was a great documentary on energy & government in Russia and neighbouring countries I think focused on Georgia it was on the abc during the week.. could possible be on there web site too .. Russians were blowing up the small companies gas pipes and making life difficult for them


----------



## Doris

Press from a few hours ago... today 21 Dec our time:


Opposition leaders in Kyrgyzstan call for protests over vote count 
By David L. Stern

Thursday, December 20, 2007 

BISHKEK, Kyrgyzstan: Leaders of this former Soviet state's main opposition party, Ata Meken, vowed nationwide protests Thursday after government officials announced final election results that barred the party from Parliament.

President Kurmanbek Bakiyev called the parliamentary vote three years ahead of schedule in order to break a political stalemate with the previous Parliament, which was dominated by the opposition. The deadlock choked economic growth and destabilized this small mountainous nation of five million, which is home to the main U.S. logistical hub for supplying and moving troops into Afghanistan, as well as a smaller Russian air base.
Voting was last Sunday, and the new Parliament convenes Friday. When preliminary results were published Monday, it appeared that Bakiyev's party, Ak Zhol, had won all the seats under the complex election rules, which included requirements that a party win support from 5 percent of the total electorate and cross certain regional thresholds to be eligible for any seats in Parliament.

In response to a lawsuit, the Supreme Court loosened the regional thresholds. Still, the Central Election Commission said Thursday that Ata Meken had failed to cross one of them - requiring it to receive support from at least one-half of 1 percent of the electorate in the city of Osh, or about 600 votes - and was therefore barred from Parliament.

At the same time, the commission announced that the Social Democratic Party and the Communist Party, which are considered sympathetic to the government, had crossed the 5 percent minimum, even though preliminary results Monday, with 95 percent of the vote counted, showed that both had failed to do so.

Thus, according to the Central Election Commission, three parties qualified to enter the new Parliament: Ak Zhol, with 71 seats; the Social Democrats, with 11 seats; and the Communists, with 8 seats.

Bakiyev, who formed Ak Zhol three months ago, said the election was "one of the cleanest in recent times," according to local news agencies.

But Ata Meken leaders, supported by hundreds of local and international election observers, said the vote had been spoiled by widespread, flagrant violations, including ballot stuffing and falsified election protocols.

The Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe, which fielded 270 observers, called the vote "a missed opportunity."

Kubat Baibolov, an Ata Meken leader, said the party had in fact polled more than enough votes in Osh and would begin a legal case.

"But we don't put any faith in the courts," Baibolov said. "Tomorrow we start a nationwide series of protests."

Baibolov said some Ata Meken candidates had begun a hunger strike and around 20 demonstrators had already been detained in Bishkek.

Whether Ata Meken will be able to mobilize its rank and file remains to be seen. Kyrgyzstan is widely considered to have the most active and fractious political culture in the former Soviet states of Central Asia. At the same time, its population has grown fatigued from the constant political wrangling that has gripped the country since mass protests in 2005 forced the president at the time, Askar Akayev, to flee the country and brought Bakiyev to power.

 Copyright © 2007 The International Herald Tribune | www.iht.com


----------



## Doris

A plethora of positive vibes permeates, postulating potential progress...  

The president has Iran and Japan signed up for economic cooperation...
The new PM has the role of running the country and a history of energy authority and experience...
The new speaker seems to be a master at propaganda.

The opposition's next (supreme) court challenge would also seem futile with the stranglehold and propaganda. Some talk about 'seeing how they govern in the next few months' but protests are still planned. Will they risk jail or see how Ak Jol fares?

Will Santa increase tourism income?  



Monday, December 24, 2007 
The choice for prime minister was 46-year-old former Minister of Industry, Energy, and Fuel Igor Chudinov. Chudinov… since independence has worked almost exclusively in Kyrgyzstan's energy sector, including work as director general of Kyrgyzgaz, the state company in charge of procuring gas shipments for the country. Chudinov is the fourth prime minister Kyrgyzstan has had this year.

Former State Secretary Adakhan Madumarov was appointed speaker after a vote of 79 to eight (of 90 deputies) in his favor (three votes were declared void).
He said Ak Jol's resounding victory was nothing to be concerned about, saying "Ak Jol Party will be responsible for the activities of the [Kyrgyz] government and the parliament." Madumarov said the nation's people trusted the party and this was evident since "even before today, the people placed these responsibilities on the party by voting for them."

Madumarov used examples from other CIS countries to argue there was no reason to be alarmed that Kyrgyzstan, for the first time in its history as an independent country, has a ruling party. He pointed to neighboring Kazakhstan where "a single party is working there. Did any tragedy happen, or was there any earthquake after that?"

A statement from President Bakiev was read in parliament saying the election of a new parliament should put an end to the problems Kyrgyzstan has experienced since the so-called "Tulip Revolution" of March 2005 that chased long-time President Akaev from power. Bakiev held a session of the government today and said in 2008 the government should focus on "resolving economic questions."

A Bishkek Court late on December 23 rejected a motion from the Ata-Meken Socialist Party to have those elections declared invalid. Ata-Meken placed second in the nationwide vote but due to a rule requiring parties receive at least 0.5 percent of the votes in each of Kyrgyzstan's seven provinces and two largest cities -- Bishkek and Osh -- Ata-Meken was disqualified from getting any seats in the new parliament. Ata-Meken says it did receive the necessary amount of votes in all regions and is vowing to appeal decision to the Supreme Court.
http://www.rferl.org/featuresarticle/2007/12/e38a17c8-0d39-4173-9ed4-76105fc87141.html 


Kyrgyzstan, which hosts both U.S. and Russian air bases, has been hit with several waves of opposition protests since early 2005. The first wave drove out longtime President Askar Akayev and paved the way for Bakiyev to come to power; subsequent protests have been driven by dissatisfaction over the slow pace of reforms.
Instability could threaten the U.S. base, vital in the allied struggle against insurgents in Afghanistan, along with plans for roads, railroads and pipelines through this corner of energy-rich ex-Soviet Central Asia.
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jimfDvzlEjmy9QEUbSxad4IDOJMAD8TNQ9UO0 

For photo of PM and Bakiyev:   http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2007-12/24/content_7304442.htm


Mon 24 Dec 2007, 16:42 GMT
BISHKEK (Reuters) - Seeking a novel remedy to revive its rickety economy, the tiny ex-Soviet state of Kyrgyzstan has declared itself the new home of Santa Claus.
Citing Swedish engineering firm that determined the ideal spot for Santa's global toy delivery hub, officials in this predominantly Muslim country have quickly moved to capitalise on the finding.  
"Its slogan will be "Kyrgyzstan is the land of Santa Clauses", said Kyrgyz tourism authority spokeswoman Nurkhon Tajibayeva.
In most Western countries Santa Claus, or Father Christmas , is thought to live at the North Pole or in Finland. However, if he were located in Central Asia and started westwards on his traditional Christmas Eve trips, Kyrgyz officials said he would have a more efficient delivery route.
"He can eliminate time-consuming detours and avoid subjecting his reindeer to undue strain," engineering consultants at Stockholm-based Sweco, who used geography and demographics in their research, said in a press release.
http://africa.reuters.com/odd/news/usnL24653458.html 


Iran, Kyrgyzstan to boost economic ties 
Mon, 24 Dec 2007 12:25:28 

The Kyrgyz envoy to the Islamic Republic of Iran, Medetkan Sherimkulov, has called on Iranian companies to make investments in his country. 

Iran and Kyrgyzstan have expanded their cooperation in the past three years and currently enjoy good bilateral ties…

… at present more than 170 Iranian and joint companies are engaged in economic projects in Kyrgyzstan and called for the expansion of relations with Iran, particularly with the inauguration of the new Kyrgyz government at beginning of 2008.
"Iran is ready to participate in Kyrgyzstan's infrastructure projects, including construction of power plants and railways,"

http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id=36174&sectionid=3510213 


Kyrgyzstan, Japan sign statement on friendship, partnership, coop (Itar-Tass) 
TOKYO, November 14 (Itar-Tass) - Kyrgyz President Kurmanbek Bakiyev and Japanese Prime Minister Yasuo Fukuda signed a joint statement on friendly relations, partnership and cooperation between the two countries in Tokyo on Wednesday.


----------



## rapture2002ca

I'm getting mixed vibes from these reports. 

Is the change in government going to be a good, bad or indifferent thing for MHL?


----------



## Doris

rapture2002ca said:


> I'm getting mixed vibes from these reports.
> 
> Is the change in government going to be a good, bad or indifferent thing for MHL?




IMHO good...
Akayev's government was corrupt.  The bloodless coup saw Bakiyev take the reins in 2005.  He called this (allegedly yet blatantly corrupt) election 3 years early to be rid of the opposition in parliament. People want the economic situation resolved (the price of bread has doubled in the past year) so, as the opposition's protest on the first sitting of parliament was aborted, as they seek supreme court ruling on the election, there is a distinct possibility IMO that the PM will work to support foreign companies developing oil and uranium resources.



			
				Doris said:
			
		

> A plethora of positive vibes permeates, postulating potential progress...
> 
> The president has Iran and Japan signed up for economic cooperation...
> The new PM has the role of running the country and a history of energy authority and experience...
> The new speaker seems to be a master at propaganda.
> 
> The opposition's next (supreme) court challenge would also seem futile with the stranglehold and propaganda. Some talk about 'seeing how they govern in the next few months' but protests are still planned. Will they risk jail or see how Ak Jol fares?
> 
> Will Santa increase tourism income?





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyrgyzstan 

Akayev was corrupt:

In March 2002, in the southern district of Aksy, five people protesting the arbitrary arrest of an opposition politician were shot dead by police, sparking nationwide protests. President Akayev initiated a constitutional reform process which initially included the participation of a broad range of government, civil, and social representatives in an open dialogue, leading to a February 2003 referendum marred by voting irregularities. The amendments to the constitution approved by the referendum resulted in stronger control by the president and weakened the parliament and the Constitutional Court. Parliamentary elections for a new, 75-seat unicameral legislature were held on February 27 and March 13, 2005, but were widely viewed as corrupt. The subsequent protests led to a bloodless coup on March 24, after which Akayev fled the country and was replaced by acting president Kurmanbek Bakiyev.

Bakiyev is corrupt:

On July 10, 2005, acting president Bakiyev won the presidential election in a landslide, with 88.9% of the vote, and was inaugurated on 14 August. However, initial public support for the new administration substantially declined in subsequent months as a result of its apparent inability to solve the corruption problems that have plagued the country since its independence from the Soviet Union, along with the murders of several members of parliament.
Largescale protests against president Bakiyev took place in Bishkek in April and November of 2006, with opposition leaders accusing the president of failing to live up to his election promises to reform the country's constitution and transfer many of his presidential powers to parliament.



... hence last week's elections.

I'm banking on Chudinov, the new PM, doing his job of running the country's affairs well as he was the energy minister and before that "worked almost exclusively in Kyrgyzstan's energy sector, including work as director general of Kyrgyzgaz, the state company in charge of procuring gas shipments for the country".  

So he knows the potential his country has for oil reserves and would want their reliance of 50% import of oil overcome.  

"The Kyrgyz Republic is rich in mineral resources but has negligible petroleum and natural gas reserves; it imports petroleum and gas. Among its mineral reserves are substantial deposits of coal, gold, uranium, antimony, and other rare-earth metals. Metallurgy is an important industry, and the government hopes to attract foreign investment in this field. The government has actively encouraged foreign involvement in extracting and processing gold."

The new speaker is a yes-man to Bakiyev and seems a master of propaganda as I said. See my underlined section on him in above post.  Corruption is denied as he tells them what he would like them to believe. 

President Bakiyev has ultimate power and hence the parliament is a lame duck.  Democracy has been denied through the complicated electoral process Bakiyev introduced (and alleged vote tampering) but I feel the opposition will be denied justice in the supreme court challenge.   

Despite the much needed fight for justice for recognition of the opposition's electoral voting validity, as all elected MP's seem to be yes-men to Bakiyev, I'm banking on progress in foreign oil company support.


----------



## Doris

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Well now that a pro russian party is in control im a bit more hesitant to jump on board. I like the company but I fear that if they do find something half decent the rug will be pulled from under them and "nationalised" then were left high and dry.





Update... released 5 hours ago:

More signs to 'get on board'?
The opposition and pro-Russian (wanting rapprochement or re-establishment of ties with Russia) elderly Kyrgyz lost their Bishkek District Court attempt to oust the US base.   I read that 'old' folk were not permitted to nominate for the new gov't elections so this seems another attempt to reduce the pro-Russian influence... silence the old. 

It seems to me that this too could be part of the games that they play as the gov't used the protests to get more $$ from the US in rent.  
Bakiyev seems pro-US base on moral grounds but of course he needs their $$ both from rent and the spending of 1500 people on the base.   

So signs of stability are given out.  There are state and private owned/run television stations...


http://enews.ferghana.ru/article.php?id=2300 

"The army of opponents also included Kyrgyz Communists and the elderly Kyrgyzes, all of them feeling traditional animosity with regard to the United States and promoting rapprochement with Russia. In 2007, they pooled efforts, formed a movement for withdrawal of the US AF Base, and staged several mass protests both at the base and in front of the US Embassy in Bishkek.

"The Kyrgyz authorities themselves backed the protests covertly and never hesitated to use them as an argument at the bilateral talks with the United States over a higher rent. Put under pressure by its partners in the Shanghai Cooperation Organization in 2006, Kyrgyzstan advised the Americans to decide exactly when they intended to withdraw the base and upped the annual rent from $2 million to $200 million. As a matter of fact, the Americans only pay Bishkek $45 million a year at best."
[Note... typing errors on figures and context were on the site... Doris]


http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2007-12/27/content_7322256.htm 

"Kyrgyz President Bakiyev said on Wednesday that the U.S. military base in his country should be kept until the situation in Afghanistan is fully stabilized, according to reports from Bishkek.

    "Bakiyev told local television that the situation in Afghanistan has showed remarkable improvement, but it is still possible that the country deteriorates into an international terrorism breeding bed. Therefore, it is necessary that the U.S. military stays to help avert such a scenario and curb surging drug production in the country.

    "At the outset of the 2001 Afghanistan war, the United States established an air base in Kyrgyzstan's Manas international airport near capital Bishkek, with some 1,500 U.S. and NATO soldiers deployed there.

    "Uzbekistan expelled U.S. troops from an air base in 2005, leaving Manas the only base for U.S. refueling aircraft in Central Asia and a crucial transfer station for U.S. and NATO troops and supplies to Afghanistan from Europe."


----------



## AussiePaul72

G'day all,
I was reading over the fence on HC and thought that MHL watchers and holders (like myself) might be interested in this post. I'm sceptical about a lot of info over there but i must say that this seemed very interesting and believable. Anyway thought i would share it with other ASF members ....take it as you will!! 

_Hi all,

Section from the MHL HoA announcement on 26/11/2007:

# //The HOA forms the framework for the ensuing Joint Venture and Joint Venture Operating Agreement which enables Monitor to move forward with exploration in the Kyrgyz Republic licenses at no operational cost to the Company.//

Please find below my attempt to explain how MEDINA came to have the HoA with MHL and the events that have taken place since then to move the HoA to a finalized J/V between MHL and the Unnamed J/V partner in the near future.

EDYOR&DD


# The US petroleum company could not be named as the J/V as they already had an application approved with the SEC and the application did not list the Kyrgyzstan project. So if they wanted to include MHL at this late date they would have to submit a new SEC application and start allover again which would take a long time. They were eager to get the project moving so hence Medina was used in the interim.

# MEDINA was used as a temporary vehicle until the J/V company had it's AGM this month in the Northern Hemisphere to approve what the SEC had already signed off on.

# The resolutions were approved this month at the AGM allowing the unnamed J/V partner to move forward on folding in the MEDINA HoA into the Unnamed J/V partner.

# The meeting in Sydney on Thursday 20/12/2007 with the unnamed J/V partner that will takeover the HoA from MEDINA went very well. They are keen and ready to move forward with the projects.

# Jon spent Friday 21/12/2007 with the solicitors finalizing the documentation. Once they are completed then the Board will sign-off on the documents.

# Jon stated that they are pushing the solicitors as hard as they can given next week in Christmas week.

# Barring any unforeseen problems (Christmas Week??) MHL will have an announcement out no later than month end explaining the details of the J/V and an update on all the projects including the Uranium projects and and a possible additional J/V on projects in the Cooper and Eromanga Basins. See map below.

# All indications seems very positive based on the research as posted and conversation with Jon.

# Jon has confirmed that the unnamed J/V partner that I had located in my search of the SEC records was the correct one. I will not name the company because IMO that should be announced by the company.

# What I can say is that from all indications from my research the company is cashed-up and ready to move forward with all of their projects starting in Jan. 2008.

# Caveat we will need to see an official MHL announcement to validate the above._


----------



## ba229

AussiePaul72 said:


> G'day all,
> 
> # Barring any unforeseen problems (Christmas Week??) MHL will have an announcement out no later than month end explaining the details of the J/V and an update on all the projects including the Uranium projects and and a possible additional J/V on projects in the Cooper and Eromanga Basins. See map below.[/I]




Well that only leaves monday for an announcement or something unforeseen has happened.  I haven't seen any increase in trading quantities but it was xmas week after all.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MHL ... figuring on a spike off the lows, as 2 cycles come into
play, around 02-03012008 ..... 

..... but, it will be offset by some seriously negative news, 
expected 10-11012008.

More later .....

Happy New Year

    paul



=====


----------



## AussiePaul72

ba229 said:


> Well that only leaves monday for an announcement or something unforeseen has happened.  I haven't seen any increase in trading quantities but it was xmas week after all.




Yes very true Ba229 ...... Monday is it for this year!! Will be interesting to see whether an announcement comes out. 
Maybe TraderPaul is right with something out on 2/3 January..........
or maybe nothing will happen and it will continue to trade in the mid 2's!!
Anyway, i just thought it was interesting to share


----------



## ba229

By mid 2's I hope you are meaning mid $2 lol. 

One thing I am hoping is that there can't be too much more downside left in it.


----------



## AussiePaul72

ba229 said:


> By mid 2's I hope you are meaning mid $2 lol.
> 
> One thing I am hoping is that there can't be too much more downside left in it.




Mid $2 would make me a VERY happy man!!!! I haven't given up hope .... just exercising patience at the moment 

I don't think there is much downside left in MHL at the moment. If you have a look at the market depth as it stands right now, there are standing buy orders for about 11 million in the range from 2.1-2.5c (top 5 levels). On the sell side there is less than 5 million in the range from 2.6-3.0c (top 5 levels). So I think with a buyer/seller ratio of roughly 2:1 we should see the SP rise soon as sellers at mid 2's seem to be drying up. 

This is all IMHO of course ..... logical movements don't always occur though .... DYOR


----------



## irondragon

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> MHL ... figuring on a spike off the lows, as 2 cycles come into
> play, around 02-03012008 .....
> ..... but, it will be offset by some seriously negative news,
> expected 10-11012008.
> More later .....
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> paul
> 
> ====




Bit unsure on your astroanalysis!  I think the stars are all positive for MHL. JV, Uranium, oil and gas ... looks the goods to me. Also MD (Scott Spencer) took HDR from a market cap of $5m to $1.5billion.  Time will tell... well hopefully in Jan 08 at least.


----------



## Purple XS2

AussiePaul72 said:


> G'day all,
> I was reading over the fence on HC and thought that MHL watchers and holders (like myself) might be interested in this post. I'm sceptical about a lot of info over there but i must say that this seemed very interesting and believable. Anyway thought i would share it with other ASF members ....take it as you will!!
> 
> _Hi all,
> 
> ...
> 
> _



_

Hi AussieP and all the MHL-ers.

Regards AussieP's post #422, what exactly is the source you refer to as 'HC'?

Generally, this MHL thread is a gem: hugely informative. Well worth a full read got those who haven't come across it before.
I've put in a modest bid for MHL for Monday. Resources aren't usually my thing, but this one is worth it for the entertainment alone. _


----------



## AussiePaul72

Purple XS2 said:


> Hi AussieP and all the MHL-ers.
> 
> Regards AussieP's post #422, what exactly is the source you refer to as 'HC'?
> 
> Generally, this MHL thread is a gem: hugely informative. Well worth a full read got those who haven't come across it before.
> I've put in a modest bid for MHL for Monday. Resources aren't usually my thing, but this one is worth it for the entertainment alone.




Hi Purple ....... HC refers to HotCopper which is another online stock forum. In my opinion, the quality of posts on HC is not as high as here on ASF but if you sift and sort and are wary there is some useful info!!


----------



## Doris

My 'woman's intuition' seems correct about Chudinov!

New Prime Minister Igor Chudinov, with a career spent in energy and industry, has vowed to boost Kyrgyzstan's stagnant economy -- particularly in key sectors such as farming, minerals and gold, and a fledgling tourism industry that has recently dubbed the country "the land of Santa Claus."

Following widespread outrage and post-poll protests, the election dust has now settled, leaving the new prime minister with a major challenge: bringing stability to one of the more restive states of Central Asia, where Bakiev himself was swept to power on the wave of a popular revolt in March 2005. For now, that means no changes at the top. "I have tried to keep the government as it was appointed in April," Chudinov told RFE/RL's Kyrgyz Service in an exclusive interview. "A lot has been achieved this year, so in my opinion changing people just for the sake of change is not exactly right."

Kyrgyzstan has had a presidential form of government for more than a decade. But a new constitution has shifted some powers from the executive to the legislative branch -- so in theory Chudinov should be the first Kyrgyz prime minister in years to have the ability to make policy.

Domestic critics have already voiced concern, saying Chudinov lacks the experience needed to lead the government -- and that, moreover, he appears to have been appointed partly because he simply cannot challenge Bakiev, as constitutionally the president must speak Kyrgyz. Chudinov, an ethnic Russian, does not speak Kyrgyz, although he says he has begun learning the country's state language.

"I have not witnessed [Chudinov] do anything good for Kyrgyzstan before," opposition politician Naken Kasiev, a former health minister and Osh region governor, told RFE/RL. "He was only involved in the energy sector. And I don't think that simply because of his appointment, relations with Russia will be strengthened."

Chudinov, 46, was once a high-placed official in Komsomol, the Soviet-era youth organization. After Kyrgyz independence in 1991, he worked in business until 2005, when he was named director-general of Kyrgyzgaz, the state company that procures gas supplies for Kyrgyzstan.

Burnishing his business background, Chudinov vowed to help Kyrgyzstan -- which lacks the fossil-fuel resources of its behemoth neighbors -- better compete in a region dominated by the booming economies of China, Russia, and Kazakhstan. He said he would focus on improving core sectors such as agriculture, minerals, and mining, and better exploiting the country's natural resources to expand its tourism industry.

"Naturally, we will also emphasize the development of the mining industry and the processing of mineral resources, which are in abundance [in Kyrgyzstan]. We have large reserves of limestone, which we export and then import various construction materials from neighboring countries. I don't think it's right and we will make efforts in this regard," Chudinov said, suggesting that the country should process more of its raw materials into finished products.

Chudinov also spoke about the gold-mining industry as one sector where the country can boost revenues. He said work at some of the key sites in Kyrgyzstan will be intensified now that the world price for gold is at an all-time high, and that profits from sales of gold will be placed in a new state reserve fund for use in improving the socioeconomic situation in the country.

http://www.rferl.org/featuresarticle/2008/01/71e78c53-3782-43fe-aa18-7fbd80e1b442.html


----------



## Doris

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> MHL ... figuring on a spike off the lows, as 2 cycles come into
> play, around 02-03012008 .....
> 
> ..... but, it will be offset by some seriously negative news,
> expected 10-11012008.
> 
> More later .....
> 
> =====




How much later Paul?  

OK.. spike off the lows correct today!  

My chart says if it goes to .028 or above tomorrow it is off and running.
Buyers are 50% stronger than sellers.

You can't make a black prophecy and leave it lying in agony.  
Resuscitate it!


----------



## rub92me

Doris said:


> My chart says if it goes to .028 or above tomorrow it is off and running.
> Buyers are 50% stronger than sellers.



I would like to see that chart. My chart says major resistance at 0.03. Needs to break through there with good volume before it will run anywhere.


----------



## Doris

rub92me said:


> I would like to see that chart. My chart says major resistance at 0.03. Needs to break through there with good volume before it will run anywhere.




Sure...
I chart my stocks by hand on graph paper.  I do this for six trades at any one time.

1. Draw a (top) line from .035 close on 30 Nov through the .033 close on 10 Dec and keep it going.

2. Draw a (bottom) line from .028 close on 28 Nov through the .024 close on 21 Dec and keep it going.

This shows the current trend.

Next... 

3. Draw a line from .024 close on 21 Dec through the .025 close 28 Dec. This lines up with the .026 close of yesterday.

Lines 1 & 3 show a change in trend. 

A .027 close tomorrow or even Monday is ok. But once it hits (closes) at .028 (by Monday) it's broken up and will move through your resistance of .03!


----------



## Doris

http://www.reliefweb.int/rw/RWB.NSF/db900SID/LRON-7AHF8C?OpenDocument 

The earthquake situation in a remote part of southern Kyrgystan seems to be well organised for emergency help requests from the international community.  

It's interesting that their costing has petrol at USD 0.60 a litre!  

That's about the price in the US.  I thought Europe was three times ours and that Asia would be higher.


----------



## rub92me

Doris said:


> Sure...
> I chart my stocks by hand on graph paper.  I do this for six trades at any one time.
> 
> 1. Draw a (top) line from .035 close on 30 Nov through the .033 close on 10 Dec and keep it going.
> 
> 2. Draw a (bottom) line from .028 close on 28 Nov through the .024 close on 21 Dec and keep it going.
> 
> This shows the current trend.
> 
> Next...
> 
> 3. Draw a line from .024 close on 21 Dec through the .025 close 28 Dec. This lines up with the .026 close of yesterday.
> 
> Lines 1 & 3 show a change in trend.
> 
> A .027 close tomorrow or even Monday is ok. But once it hits (closes) at .028 (by Monday) it's broken up and will move through your resistance of .03!



Interesting way of looking at it, thanks. Hope it does break out of course; I'm still waiting for an entry on this. I'll wait until either:
1) It comes down (close) to 0.02 where I see the longer term support.
2) It breaks through 0.03 convincingly. 
Until then it's still ranging (and trending slightly down) in my interpretation.


----------



## Doris

rub92me said:


> Interesting way of looking at it, thanks. Hope it does break out of course; I'm still waiting for an entry on this. I'll wait until either:
> 1) It comes down (close) to 0.02 where I see the longer term support.
> 2) It breaks through 0.03 convincingly.
> Until then it's still ranging (and trending slightly down) in my interpretation.




Well it held at .027 today.

So will it go to .028 Monday?  

I held MHL when it turned red 6 weeks ago.

I'll hold my breath til Monday!


----------



## enigmatic

havent really been following this stock at all but by look at your graph i would of thought that the next support would be at 29c and resistance is 30c. 
just my thoughts.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hmmm something interesting is going on at MHL

The last 4 days have seen a steady increase in volume, but little to no movement in price

Wed = 800k, Thurs = 2.5m, Fri = 5.35m, Mon = 7.35m so far, Tues = ?


----------



## mobcat

Nice Hey looks like the freeze in Mankini might be over .........and the action is on for 2008 in MHL nice buying at these levels


----------



## billgeld

Time for some action me thinks.
Its been quite boring watching mhl just sit there doing nothing 

IT was so much better watching it at 6 cents.


----------



## Doris

billgeld said:


> Time for some action me thinks.
> Its been quite boring watching mhl just sit there doing nothing
> 
> IT was so much better watching it at 6 cents.




Boring... yes!

The market is down 144 with a sea of red and MHL just sits steady in black at  Friday's close.  Hard to tolerate!  

But... The sales are people swooping from the sidelines!

The lineup buyers have been there most of the day except for a buyer of 200k @ .024 who seems to have decided to bite the bullet!

ooops!

A seller just came from the sidelines again to take out a buyer of 50k @ .027.  All the sellers of are still there in line.

boring...

Will it close @.028?

atm:  161k Buys @ .027   
.....         1190k sells @ .028


----------



## billgeld

There was only 6800 shares traded at 2.5 from what i see.

Volume looks a bit better today.

I grabbed some more at 2.7 today.


----------



## Doris

billgeld said:


> There was only 6800 shares traded at 2.5 from what i see.
> 
> Volume looks a bit better today.
> 
> I grabbed some more at 2.7 today.




He panicked of course when it opened down .001 @.026

Another buyer has entered:  100k more @ .025

Otherwise... boring.

ooops... another 2 buyers have entered the lineup:  100k wanted @ .027!
...                                                                    30k more for sale @ .028

261k wanted @ .027  now 1190k for sale @ .028


----------



## prawn_86

Hey guys,

Can we please avoid price and volume commentaries.

Anyone that wants to know can easily look it up themselves, so there is no need to repeat it all on the thread, unless there is something really outstanding, or aother information is being added.

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## billgeld

2.8 is gone now.

Looks like we should be getting some news soon. What you people think?

There been a couple big parcels like 3 mil at 2.7 and 1 mil at 2.8


----------



## billgeld

prawn_86 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can we please avoid price and volume commentaries.
> 
> Anyone that wants to know can easily look it up themselves, so there is no need to repeat it all on the thread, unless there is something really outstanding, or aother information is being added.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Prawn




OK Prawn we shall refrain from price updates 

So would the weather be effecting MHL alot now, because i think it was effecting CIG


----------



## Doris

prawn_86 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can we please avoid price and volume commentaries.
> 
> Anyone that wants to know can easily look it up themselves, so there is no need to repeat it all on the thread, unless there is something really outstanding, or aother information is being added.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Prawn




It was outstanding... the lineup was stationary all day with the volume of trades coming off the sidelines.  
Then suddenly people were joining the queue!   

And my prediction late last week, based on my chart, meant today was imperative to a breakout.

But I take your point!


----------



## happytown

the ann of the ratification of the formal heads of agreement regarding the mhl/medina j/v must be coming any day now (co last informed due end dec 07) and with this may come more news of medina

and per several anns (found in the bodies thereof) the co is assessing other potential petroleum leases globally (expect more j/v's to arise should any of these come to fruitition)

cheers


----------



## Doris

Finally an ann from MHL!

Ann 2:24 today:

Change of company secretary... appointed from 1 January.

Does anyone know why Martin Stein in this role would cause such a hike?


----------



## gordon2007

Well don't know if it is the same martin stein but just a real quick internet search and there is a martin stein name associated with LAT and a few other mining companies. 



Doris said:


> Finally an ann from MHL!
> 
> Ann 2:24 today:
> 
> Change of company secretary... appointed from 1 January.
> 
> Does anyone know why Martin Stein in this role would cause such a hike?


----------



## Doris

well...

How can this surge be attributed to my fiduciary prowess?  

Still bored Billgeld?


----------



## adobee

MHL currently up about 18% huge hike for a change in company secretary people must of really had bad feelings about the last one... I think there has to be something else coming .. well I hope so cause I am almost back in the green!


----------



## billgeld

Yeah have a big smile on my face haha

This rise surely cant be because of a new secretary?

We still awaiting more jv news.


----------



## Synergy

I have a bad habit of just missing stocks I want. Normally by the smallest of margins. 

Buy order left untouched at 2.7c after missing 2.6c this morning. Not brave enough to jump on now. 

Well picked to those that saw it coming. I'll learn eventually. Maybe.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hmmm something interesting is going on at MHL
> 
> The last 4 days have seen a steady increase in volume, but little to no movement in price
> 
> Wed = 800k, Thurs = 2.5m, Fri = 5.35m, Mon = 7.35m so far, Tues = ?




Guys it was pretty obvious that something was going to happen soon

From a purely trading technical point of view you've had stocks like RSL and GDA just go banana's on nothing really, so it was only a  matter of time before MHL went nuts again

Of course we are still waiting on the formal JV so this maybe insiders


----------



## Doris

Hmmm...

At precisely 1:05 buyers joined the queue after predators had snapped up from the sidelines all day.

At 1:24 came the asx ann... about a change of company secretary.

then the flurried hike...

Now at 3:05 people have been taking a breather for 7 minutes!

Did someone leak ... about 1pm... that an ann was coming out?

Did the greedy jump and create an avalanche?   

Oh.  Just about a change of company secretary...

Will it now be taken down by profit takers?

Or is this the first ann of the many due and people want on board?


----------



## Doris

Frenzy of predators again.

The buyers are all coming from the sides!

Watching... waiting... pouncing!

So the volumes lined up are NO indication of what is to come!


----------



## Buddy

So can anyone explain why there is a seller at 3.3 for 500K and a buyers at 3.4 for more than that? Must be an automated system not keeping up.


----------



## jama_kj

No this is called the pre closing single price auction stage and occurs between 4 and 4:10. Once it hits 4 the markets closes but orders can be placed and canceled until roughly 4:10 where the final transactions will take place and the closing price is determined.


----------



## Buddy

Thanks jama. It happened right on the closing bell. Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.  I'm still not quite in the black, after director Mark cashed in to buy a new trailer home and rattled the market. I just hope he has not done a shonky and bought back in at the bottom.


----------



## adobee

Buddy said:


> Thanks jama. It happened right on the closing bell. Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.  I'm still not quite in the black, after director Mark cashed in to buy a new trailer home and rattled the market. I just hope he has not done a shonky and bought back in at the bottom.




Haha I had forgotten about that.. Yes I am sure it is.. Mark probably wants to get a above ground pool so he has bought in this morning, rang his mates and said ' hot announcement coming at 1pm' and then dumped his stock.. we'll probably see the change of directors notices out tomorrow..


----------



## karmatik

Can people please please stop with the running commentary on this stock, you are stating the obvious and are ruining this thread......


----------



## AussiePaul72

I find it very amusing that MHL rose 25% today on an announcement of a new company secretary!! That's the biggest false start i've seen for a long time ....  ..... do others get the feeling the market was on tender hooks awaiting a big MHL announcement, possibly in regard to the JV! Seems as though something might be very close to being announced judging by today's reaction.

Even after today's big run, I'm encouraged by the current market depth. Over 7 Million in standing orders at or above 3c. Seems like tomorrow might be another encouraging day or at least consolidate todays gains at this stage. However, a lot can happen in a day!! DYOR

I'm a holder and if we see another few days like today .... i might even be ahead by the end of the week!!!!!!! Good luck to all and keep smiling


----------



## stinger_au

Happy new year to all 

I came back from camping on Sunday and had a peek at the price which was at 2.7 which i expect did not think anyone was going to spend up big during the festive season. 

I got back to work on Monday off site from the office so no net, got home late just before going to be my bro says that MHL went up 25% thought that he was just taking the piss out of me so rolled over and went to bed.

I got to check the price now to see its about where it was when i check but blow me out of the water it did go up 25% and almost as fast went back down LOL talk about a roller coster.


----------



## Doris

Let's hope MHL can help Kyrgyzstan with their economy! 

8% growth in their economy yet 60% growth of state and municipal salaries!
... then he warns of inflation problems!
The 43% unemployed in this tiny 5.2 million population would be pleased! Not!  


President Bakiev has addressed the government and lawmakers of newly elected Kyrgyz Parliament on Thursday, January 10.

Until recently, the president found an excuse for his failures blaming disloyal Parliament that meddled in his plans and the government's almost absolute independence. Now, the situation has dramatically changed. The head of the state would need additional justification of the present and future troubles.

"Macroeconomics indices seem quite well. *Economy growth amounts to eight per cent*. The state budget has risen twofold compared with 2005 and amounts to 41 bln soms. The export capacity of the country has significantly increased.

Economic growth has benefited in extended opportunities to solve social issues, such as decent remuneration for work. Salaries of state and municipal officials have increased by 60 percent. It is the highest rise in payment in living memory," Bakiev said *proudly*.

Then the president summarized key factors of the new economic and social policy: GDP growth, inflation level, labor capacity, income level and life expectancy.

The president cited the difficulties the country is facing to make the speech sound more realistic. Bakiev's message to the nation seemed like a *preparedness call for high inflation level and price hikes* the National Bank has forecast recently.

"Significant price hikes and high level of inflation are the main challenges to overcome. You are well informed about upward trend in world energy prices. Kyrgyzstan will be affected by the rise in gas and fuel prices. Kyrgyz economy is still too vulnerable to the fluctuations in the world of hyrdrocarbons market. Unless we undertake some reasonable measures the prices will soar in the first quarter of 2008," Kurmanbek Bakiev said.

"In the end, I would like to stress that the situation forces us to work concurrently and quickly. All plans shall be put into practice and followed through. The whole country waits for the government and Parliament to act!" the president concluded.

http://enews.ferghana.ru/article.php?id=2312


----------



## Doris

KIWIKARLOS said:


> I like the company but I fear that if they do find something half decent the rug will be pulled from under them and "nationalised" then were left high and dry.




Your worries are over.  They are doing the opposite to your fears.

New members of the Kyrgyz cabinet took the oath of office January 10 during a parliamentary session. Later, President Kurmanbek Bakiyev addressed cabinet members and MPs, telling them that a constitutional transition period was coming to a close, and that the country’s leaders should now concentrate on measures to stimulate economic growth and stability.


He also called on MPs to consider the privatization of state-run plants, and to authorize bond issues to fund infrastructure development.

Holding a dominating parliamentary majority, Ak-Zhol named 46-year-old Igor Chudinov, an entrepreneur with a background in the energy sector, as prime minister. 

http://www.eurasianet.org/departments/insight/articles/eav011008.shtml


----------



## 2BAD4U

Sorry Doris, please don't be offended or take this the wrong way, but lately in this thread you have posted stories on Kyrgyzstan's government, economy, etc. Whilst MHL have operations there could we please keep this thread on MHL not politics, after all there are other ASX companies with operations there such as CIG. So if need be, start a Kyrgyzstan thread. I don't see any significant relationship between MHL and your post above (#465).  It would be a bit like posting about the Australian government and it's policies and the economy in the BHP, RIO, etc. threads.


----------



## nioka

2BAD4U said:


> Sorry Doris, please don't be offended or take this the wrong way, but lately in this thread you have posted stories on Kyrgyzstan's government, economy, etc. Whilst MHL have operations there could we please keep this thread on MHL not politics, after all there are other ASX companies with operations there such as CIG. So if need be, start a Kyrgyzstan thread. I don't see any significant relationship between MHL and your post above (#465).  It would be a bit like posting about the Australian government and it's policies and the economy in the BHP, RIO, etc. threads.



As a holder of MHL I am interested in the comments made by Doris as I think it is very relevant to the fortunes of MHL. Please keep up the good work Doris.


----------



## STRAT

2BAD4U said:


> Sorry Doris, please don't be offended or take this the wrong way, but lately in this thread you have posted stories on Kyrgyzstan's government, economy, etc. Whilst MHL have operations there could we please keep this thread on MHL not politics, after all there are other ASX companies with operations there such as CIG. So if need be, start a Kyrgyzstan thread. I don't see any significant relationship between MHL and your post above (#465).  It would be a bit like posting about the Australian government and it's policies and the economy in the BHP, RIO, etc. threads.



Dont entirely agree. Politics play a much greater role in a companys success in less stable political environments such as Kyrgyzstan and are therefore much more relevant 
I for one appreciate Doris saving me the research time.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

Exactly right for instance how bout last year when johnie announced plans for nuclear plants and the investigation into the feasability, we had a U stock "boom" as such and they ran hot like iron ore for a while. 

And in such a fledgling economy that MHL has to work in i think any update is important. If the government there takes either a western or eastern side will greatly effect MHL and CIG's prospects. Remember this is the only place on earth where the US and Russia have military bases in the same country!


----------



## Doris

happytown said:


> not really up on kyrgyz politics like i once was, so will be intrigued to learn of the election outcome
> 
> chairman spencer does have 20 years experience in aust foreign service's sevice in the region so would likely be no stranger to the main players
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7145133.stm
> 
> cheers





*2BAD4U* ...   Hullooooo...

I suggest you go back to page 20 and read from there to see the context.

If you owned this stock you probably would have.    
btw:   This thread is MHL... not CIG.  

I resisted the urge to _report_ on a huge gold cores ann, a few days ago, as this was not on topic (MHL = oil & U) *despite being contributory to confidence in the post-electoral climate as well as the resource-rich-potential nature of the country.* 
... even though I wondered if gold were one of MHL's "other interests" that they are pursuing.

I resisted the urge to _report_ on Europe's rallying to provide winterized tents, fuel, heaters etc after the recent earthquakes in the south... despite this being a further catalyst for the need for the new govt's policies.. outlined in (#465)... where *they NEED to boost the economy as they cannot provide for their own people's minus 20 degree survival needs!* 

The GDP per person is about USD450.  It's a poor country.

The new (rigged) government has no excuse now but to promote MHL's (and CIG's) success.  It is pretty obvious from Bakiyev's speech today that he (the *supreme commander*) is rewarding those who helped change the rules, with their salaries.  SEE #465.  

He needs oil to be found and produced as they import over half of their oil needs... and their policy ( see #465 ) goal is to export! 

They and other foreign investment companies are an integral part of Kyrgyzstan's potential future success.  Win/Win.


----------



## Doris

2BAD4U said:


> Sorry Doris, please don't be offended or take this the wrong way, but lately in this thread you have posted stories on Kyrgyzstan's government, economy, etc. Whilst MHL have operations there could we please keep this thread on MHL not politics, after all there are other ASX companies with operations there such as CIG. So if need be, start a Kyrgyzstan thread. I don't see any significant relationship between MHL and your post above (#465).  It would be a bit like posting about the Australian government and it's policies and the economy in the BHP, RIO, etc. threads.





I _was_ offended.


Thank-you *KIWIKARLOS,  STRAT* and *nioka* for your support.  Appreciated!
If I do something I try to do it well.  Or I don't do it!

I initially bought MHL after researching comments you guys made on this thread!  
I have shared my thoughts as I justify my own topping up and averaging down.


----------



## 2BAD4U

Doris said:


> If you owned this stock you probably would have.
> btw:   This thread is MHL... not CIG.




Yes I do own both.

My point was the information you were posting was about more than just MHL and I felt it belonged in a separate thread since it affected more than just one stock and to be honest didn't interest me.  Others obviously think differently. No offence was intended (as I stated at the start) so I will shut up.

Now let's get back to MHL.


----------



## SirBoss

Doris your posts have been great and I look forward to reading more from you. Initially I too was taken aback when you first mentioned the political environment in that little 'stan region but the absolute relevance struck me when reading Key Petroleum's homepage (Ted Ellyard territory);
 '...exploration risk prospects in prospective areas located in politically stable countries.'

I hold MHL albeit a little nervously.


----------



## Doris

2BAD4U said:


> Yes I do own both.
> My point was the information you were posting was about more than just MHL and I felt it belonged in a separate thread since it affected more than just one stock and to be honest didn't interest me.  Others obviously think differently. No offence was intended (as I stated at the start) so I will shut up.
> Now let's get back to MHL.




I underline and bold aspects that I feel *pertinent*! 
Obviously what I’ve posted has been on the political scenario that could potentially become volatile and thus affect all foreign companies.  My prognosis is that they are obviously desperately needed and have the green light!  So I won't post again unless I see smoke. 
I wonder if CIG holders have stumbled on this thread and are watching my posts to ascertain the risk prospects for their company.  




nioka said:


> As a holder of MHL I am interested in the comments made by Doris as I think it is very relevant to the fortunes of MHL. Please keep up the good work Doris.






STRAT said:


> Dont entirely agree. Politics play a much greater role in a company’s success in less stable political environments such as Kyrgyzstan and are therefore much more relevant
> I for one appreciate Doris saving me the research time.






KIWIKARLOS said:


> Exactly right for instance how bout last year when johnie announced plans for nuclear plants and the investigation into the feasability, we had a U stock "boom" as such and they ran hot like iron ore for a while.
> 
> And in such a fledgling economy that MHL has to work in I think any update is important. If the government there takes either a western or eastern side will greatly affect MHL and CIG's prospects. Remember this is the only place on earth where the US and Russia have military bases in the same country!






SirBoss said:


> Doris your posts have been great and I look forward to reading more from you. Initially I too was taken aback when you first mentioned the political environment in that little 'stan region but the absolute relevance struck me when reading Key Petroleum's homepage (Ted Ellyard territory);
> '...exploration risk prospects in prospective areas located in politically stable countries.'
> 
> I hold MHL albeit a little nervously.




16 Dec:


happytown said:


> not really up on kyrgyz politics like I once was, so will be intrigued to learn of the election outcome
> chairman spencer does have 20 years experience in aust foreign service's service in the region so would likely be no stranger to the main players
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7145133.stm




20 Dec:


YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Not sure what to make of the political change,
> But it didn't seem to bother Macquarie who have taken 5% of CIG at an avg of 12c I think
> They must have faith in CIG's prospectivity and potential to do that wouldn't you think?





Released 3:30am today:
http://jamestown.org/edm/article.php?article_id=2372709 

“President Bakiyev has surrounded himself in the new government with loyal political supporters primarily interested in the continuity of the current political regime and their public offices. This political clique will be interested in having Bakiyev re-elected in 2010. But the clique’s populist and corrupt politics almost certainly will prevent Bakiyev from peacefully and predictably transforming state power.

The president’s choice of Igor Chudinov – a former businessman, director of KyrgyzGaz, and minister of energy – as prime minister came as a surprise for many. *The energy sector in Kyrgyzstan is known for its endemic corruption.* Chudinov is an ethnic Russian who was able to secure stable positions in public and business structures after Bakiyev came into power. *He has already announced a few projects to develop energy sites in the country, but whether he will be able to successfully implement them and curb corruption in the energy sector remains to be seen*. Chudinov is the fourth prime minister in Kyrgyzstan since Bakiyev became president in 2005.”


Note… Bakiyev chose Russian-speaking Chudinov for PM as he cannot speak Kyrgyz… by law no-one can be president if they do not speak the language. Thus Bakiyev did not feel threatened by his challenging him for his position in the future.
But… I’ve read Chudinov is learning the language!


“Saparbek Balkibekov, replaced Chudinov at his ministerial position (for energy). Under Balkibekov, Elektricheskiye stansii, Kyrgyzstan’s major producer and retailer of hydropower, was *infamous for having up to $40 million embezzled every year.”*

“Meanwhile, Bakiyev’s opposition has chosen a rather passive position since its defeat in the December 16 elections. Although opposition parties underwent rapid development in the three months prior to the elections, *most of them remain silent about the government’s widespread falsifications during the elections*. Few public protests or media statements have occurred since the elections.
However, *the political opposition will gain strength in the coming month if Bakiyev’s government is unable to respond to a looming economic crisis.”
*
“Western election observers heavily criticized both the handling of the polls and the complex arrangements under which most parties were excluded from taking seats, whether or not they won votes nationwide.”


… All protestors were jailed and fined!!!  So they decided to contest through the Supreme Court.  
It’s stacked with self-interest-surviving in Bakiyev’s dictatorship, so of course they ruled the election was legal! 


“The new minister of education, Ishengul Bolzhurova, *had been a loyal friend* of former president Akayev and his family, but she reoriented her support toward Bakiyev’s regime in a matter of *days*.

The current Kyrgyz parliament is full of unprofessional people with uncertain political views. “The parliament is full of ‘dead souls’ willing to follow the regime.” New Parliamentary Speaker Madumarov is known for his populist politics during Akayev *and* Bakiyev’s presidency.

"The overall economic picture seems murky for Kyrgyzstan in 2008. 
*The political opposition will gain strength in the coming month* if Bakiyev’s government is unable to respond to a looming economic crisis. Local experts expect that inflation rates in 2008 in Kyrgyzstan will reach 12-15%. 
(bread prices doubled in 2007 from corruption with imported grain)
*In the coming month* the opposition might be able to mobilize the population to protest increasing prices for food and utilities."

"But *it is likely that only elections, either parliamentary or presidential, will offer the next possible window of opportunity for the opposition to regroup against the regime.”*

5 Dec:


billgeld said:


> hey young
> is there a time frame for when the they start drilling to look for oil?
> and all other drilling in general.






YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey mate, 6-12months I'd say,
> But it should only take a few weeks to get drill targets via seismic interpretation,
> 
> Now this is the important part as once targets are defined, speculative valuations can be given by brokerage firms for drill success, as I have shown a 100M bl discovery = 50c value to MHL's 15% interest, *at a 10% EV = 5c * which is still well above current prices,
> 
> *$18m mkt cap
> Great management, ex HDR, DYL and so on
> Great Elephant sized targets with funded/carried interest
> Prospective Uranium projects
> Looking for new projects*
> 
> Ticks the boxes for a great 10 bagger spec for me


----------



## stinger_au

ARHARHARHARHARH 

man the market has gone belly up, why oh why did i not dump these shares when i had the chance --- how low can this thing go ? I mean can the company go bust from this ? dropped 15% today !!!! 15%


----------



## mobcat

Cheap im buying today ..........things get to a point sometimes when the price is crazy relative to the news stream pending and we have reached that IMO........ goodluck all shes a bumpy road ATM but the loyal will benifit in the end IMO


----------



## stinger_au

Yeah but why did i ever buy in at .036 lol could of bought 500k shares now for the same price i paid for 250k


----------



## mobcat

Somethings on the cards ATM depth sure is building pending news from head office ........i cant wait for MHL to firm up it,s grand plans that are on the tabel ATM i can sure smell a earn in the air from MHL especially from these sub 3 cent levels .......sure would be nice to test the 2007 highs again on firm news as i hold truck loads of this little oily penny gem  :dance: party time


----------



## gordon2007

Funny, under yahoo quotes there is a news tick indicating a news release has come out. I dont' see any news though in Etrade or anything else. Then today there is a bit of volume and sp is a few ticks up. 

Anyone know anything? Is any news even expected shortly?


----------



## ba229

Funny,I was just looking for this thread when you posted.

It sure has been quiet over at MHL. No announcements in Dec and only 3 in Jan.

Now the price is up 12% to 27c today with no announcement. Even touched 28c with 1 trade.

I hope something comes out soon.


----------



## happytown

gordon2007 said:


> ...
> 
> Is any news even expected shortly?




G07,

  don't know if there has been an ann today, however news that could be forthcoming, (not necessarily shortly):

  formalisation of medina hoa;

  news on medina usa listing;

  seismic survey results (indicating potential drilling locs);

  advancement of review of non-central asian oil and gas opportunities;

  cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

ba229 said:


> Funny,I was just looking for this thread when you posted.
> 
> It sure has been quiet over at MHL. No announcements in Dec and only 3 in Jan.
> 
> Now the price is up 12% to 27c today with no announcement. Even touched 28c with 1 trade.
> 
> I hope something comes out soon.




MHL is currently $0.027, not 27c. That's 2.7c. 

Please try and ensure that posted prices are accurate in future.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey Ba, whoops I mean Gordon, sorry Ba I was responding to Gordon

Mine doesn't show any news on MHL, maybe you got a glitch,

As for expected news,

Well theres the formal signing of the JV with Medina who is about to /or has just listed in the USA

Then there is also news expected re the siesmic interpretation where we should recieve some further commentary re the Oil and Gas targets/plays ie less technical more simpe size estimates

Then we are also expecting news re the Uranium projects JV'd with Leopard, I noticed recently that Sino Steel entered into a JV with Monaro Mining ( MRO )  who are also Kyrgz U players, I found this very interesting that Sino is hitting that area, its a shame MHL didn't use Sino as its JV instead of Leopard, but then again the Leopard team are all DYL technical boys and they did wonders for Deep Yellow

Finally there was a mention of some new near term production oil and gas projects in South East Asia

_The Company is also advancing its reviews of non Central Asian oil and gas opportunities with a focus on near term production in known petroleum provinces in South East Asia. _

On a side note I have noticed how alot of spec have again been running of late ie EGO NSL GPN EXM RSL RCH GDA so this may have something to do with it


----------



## karmatik

One thing I have noticed is that the daily volume traded on this stock has a distinct relationship with the number and content of posts on this forum...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

karmatik said:


> One thing I have noticed is that the daily volume traded on this stock has a distinct relationship with the number and content of posts on this forum...




lol yeah, the stock sits quite, then when volume builds those holders (me included) get curious as to whats going on and so the chat starts


----------



## Gekko

Hey Yt, what are these oil and gas intersts you are talking about. todays volume on a quite day looks positive. Can you elaborate further?


----------



## gordon2007

Maybe I should drop a weekly querry in here?  Thanks for the information YT and the others. 



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> lol yeah, the stock sits quite, then when volume builds those holders (me included) get curious as to whats going on and so the chat starts


----------



## Rob_ee

Nice sucker setup
8.2 Million dumped in 1 trade with 20 minutes to go.

I must say I have never seen anything like it.. but then don't (usually) trade 2c stocks just for that reason.

Been following this thread because of YT involvement thinking of perhaps taking a small punt.

This sort of thing puts 1 off don't you think?
I wonder how much manipulation and bogus bids it took to set up?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Rob_ee said:


> Nice sucker setup
> 8.2 Million dumped in 1 trade with 20 minutes to go.
> 
> I must say I have never seen anything like it.. but then don't (usually) trade 2c stocks just for that reason.
> 
> Been following this thread because of YT involvement thinking of perhaps taking a small punt.
> 
> This sort of thing puts 1 off don't you think?
> I wonder how much manipulation and bogus bids it took to set up?




Hey Rob,

I was so distracted by MDX ann that I didn't realise what had happened here,

I have actually seen this before, it happened with NSL and it scared the **** out of me, however the following day NSL traded 80m shares and went up 50%, unfortunately this was the day before the crash so the next day the mkts crashed and everything died,

So bottom line I think MHL may have a huge burst on monday if NSL is anything to go by, then again there may be a mkt crash on Tuesday as with NSL

One things for sure though, there are definately traders on this and monday will be interesting


----------



## mobcat

Have to agree YT traders seem to be queing at the gates on MHL ATM and it is what we need to drive the SP north .........maybe something is in the stream news wise Monday could see some real vol on the boards for MHL .......Man i wish that was me getting that parcel at these levels good buying IMO , maybe the dump was a friday arvo tidy up or a dump to cash up who really knows all i know is that MHL at these levels is a stand up buy IMO with what the company has in play ATM.

Oil and gas are on the boil and the world is sucking the black stuff like never before ATM and MHL is a exellent entry into the sector for 2008 time will tell the story but i for one are holding on extra tight to my rather substantial in the company and loving it :dance:


----------



## nyo

mobcat said:


> Have to agree YT traders seem to be queing at the gates on MHL ATM and it is what we need to drive the SP north .........maybe something is in the stream news wise Monday could see some real vol on the boards for MHL .......Man i wish that was me getting that parcel at these levels good buying IMO , maybe the dump was a friday arvo tidy up or a dump to cash up who really knows all i know is that MHL at these levels is a stand up buy IMO with what the company has in play ATM.
> 
> Oil and gas are on the boil and the world is sucking the black stuff like never before ATM and MHL is a exellent entry into the sector for 2008 time will tell the story but i for one are holding on extra tight to my rather substantial in the company and loving it :dance:




Anyone have an update?  

Gravity survey - J/V - ???????  

Can we except an announcement soon? 

Any reply would be appreciated.


----------



## nyo

Hi,

This was posted on the other sites.  I will probably get in trouble for posting it.  Still not sure what one can post and can't post from other sites.  


 FYI... From Brantley on the other sites.


Sentry Petroleum Announces Initiation of 2008 Australian Exploration Strategy

Marketwire
February 21, 2008: 05:51 PM EST

Oil and gas exploration company Sentry Petroleum Ltd. (OTCBB: SPLM) announced today the initiation of the company's 2008 Australian exploration strategy. Sentry Petroleum President Alan Hart commented, "The Company will strive to control and operate low-risk, shallow oil and gas exploration and production opportunities in proven onshore hydrocarbon fairways. If we are successful, these exploration efforts will entail low-risk opportunities in producing basins and help us achieve quick revenue return to the shareholders."

The Company is presently in discussions that may allow it to participate in a number of more frontier, high-impact oil and gas prospects.

Alan Hart continued, "We have been actively investigating opportunities in Australia's Cooper and Adavale Basins. The Adavale basin encompasses 59,750 km² (14 million acres), or more area than the country of Costa Rica. Fewer than 55 exploration wells have been drilled in the basin resulting in the discovery of 1 gas field containing 13 billion cubic feet of gas (2.3 million BOEs)."

Sentry Petroleum advised that it has commenced its operations with a measured land aggregation strategy through joint venture and through government gazettal. The Company will diligently maintain a risk-managed business plan utilizing farm-in partners and joint ventures to minimize capital exposure.

About Sentry Petroleum

Sentry Petroleum is a junior oil and gas exploration company focused in Asia. The company's mission is to secure large land positions with drill ready prospects in the regions of the world with the most promise for large scale discovery. The Company will continue to leverage its strengths with a vision to become a premier independent oil and gas company.

Forward-Looking Statements:

This release includes certain statements that may be deemed to be "forward-looking statements" within the meaning of applicable legislation. Other than statements of historical fact, all statements in this release addressing future operations, undiscovered hydrocarbon resource potential, exploration, potential reservoirs, prospects, leads and other contingencies are forward-looking statements. Although management believes the expectations expressed in such forward-looking statements are based on reasonable assumptions, such statements are not guarantees of future performance, and actual results may differ materially from those in the forward-looking statements due to factors such as market prices, exploration successes, continued availability of capital and financing, and general economic, market, political or business conditions. Please see our public filings at www.sec.gov and www.sedar.com for further information.

Contact:
Investor Relations
866.680.7649
Email Contact
www.sentrypetroleum.com


--------------------
R/Brantley


----------



## xzzy

Im little unsure what Sentry Petroleum Involvement is here.   

Can someone please explain what Sentry Petroleum involvement is with MHL?


----------



## prawn_86

Nyo,

What exactly does any of that have to do with MHL??

Also, it is preferable not to post information of other sites, as some of them are not known to be the most 'honest'


----------



## nyo

prawn_86 said:


> Nyo,
> 
> What exactly does any of that have to do with MHL??
> 
> Also, it is preferable not to post information of other sites, as some of them are not known to be the most 'honest'




My apologies to all.  It was my understanding from reading the other sites that Sentry Petroleum would be working with Medina (HoA with MHL) and that Sentry would takeover Medina's position.

*Could someone else help me out here on the Sentry / Medina relationship with MHL?*

My apologies again.


----------



## STRAT

nyo said:


> *Could someone else help me out here on the Sentry / Medina relationship with MHL?*



Here you go nyo. 
http://www.monitorenergy.com.au/documents/029_MHL_Farmout_Final_261107.pdf

Hi Prawn, hows it goin? or should I call you Ray? 
I assume you were referring to HC in the above post. Nothin wrong with SC


----------



## STRAT

nyo, just to add
The above link refers to the Medina relationship with MHL.
The possible Sentry Medina relationship is somewhat more ambiguous and speculative but there are connections between Medina and Sentry previously called Summit Exploration


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hmmm something strange sure is up over at MHL,

I am still holding my portion and am waiting for this Medina/Sentry JV ann, as well as these new Oil and Gas projects in South East Asia,

With news expected todays dump puzzles me


----------



## happytown

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> ...
> 
> waiting for this Medina/Sentry JV ann
> 
> ...




youngtrader,

i know nuthink of the medina/sentry jv that appears to be a recent discussion point ...

however the monitor/medina formalising of the hoa, which was anticipated in late dec (now almost 2 months past) has me thinking that there could be problems (maybe credit-crunch, finance please) related

whilst i like the underlying story with mhl, the medina bit (let alone this recent sentry bit) has left me still waiting for an entry point - i await confirmation (of the jv and its details)

i have not been able to find enough publicly available info on medina to satisfy me

and this recent info on sentry (from their quarterly report dated 15/01/08)



> ...
> 
> Sentry Petroleum Ltd. ("Sentry") is a Calgary, Alberta, Canada based oil and gas exploration stage company with limited operations. *To date we have had no revenues, have achieved losses since inception, and have been issued a going concern opinion from our auditors. We have yet to identify or secure permits for any exploration activities*. The bidding for and securing of exploration interests is highly competitive and there is material risk that we will be unable to secure oil and gas interests and carry out our plan of  perations. Failure to do so will result in the failure of our business and the total loss of your investment. If we are successful in securing exploration interests we will require additional funding to discharge our exploration obligations. Should we fail to raise additional funds, we will be unable to carry out our plan of operations. Our operational efforts to date have been limited, focused primarily on general joint venture discussions, industry conference attendance and analysis of Cooper and Ermanga basin data and related property assessment in the Australian states of Queensland and South Australia. Within the next twelve months we intend to submit applications for new exploration permits to the Queensland state government and enter into agreements to acquire oil and gas interests through joint venture with existing permit holders in Queensland and South Australia.
> 
> Employees and Consultants
> 
> The Registrant has no employees. The company's President, Alan Hart, is retained as a consultant.
> 
> Plan of Operations
> 
> Our plan of operations for the next 12 months is to continue assessment of various onshore exploration permits through the state and territorial governments in Australia with particular emphasis on Queensland. Upon completion of our assessment of government tendered permits we will submit our applications for an authority to explore. Additionally, we will continue discussions with third party permit holders with attention to potential joint venture partners in Queensland and South Australia and our assessment of the interests controlled and operated by them. To date these discussions have centered on the specific requirements of the exploration programs including but not limited to play types, land title security, operating budgets and time commitments. Play type refers to a conceptual model for a hydrocarbon accumulation used by explorationists to develop prospects in a basin, region or trend. *Though no definitive time can be placed on securing joint venture agreements we will attempt to secure joint venture property interests within 6 months from the date of the completion of the financing contemplated herein. No formal agreement or understandings have been reached between the parties on any of our discussions and should we be successful in any of these efforts and secure exploration interests we shall require significant additional capital*. We anticipate hiring an Australian based agent to act as our resident agent and commence a search for a qualified Australian based director and financial officer.
> 
> *We have been in operation only since February 23, 2006 and have experienced losses since that time. As of November 30, 2007, we have $1,014,719 in working capital. We have sufficient funds to carry out a limited plan of operations for the next sixteen months. If we are successful in securing exploration interests we will require additional funds*. We rely principally on the issuance of common shares by private placements to raise funds to finance our business. There is no assurance that market conditions will continue to permit us to raise funds when required. If possible, we will issue more common shares at prices we determine, possibly resulting in dilution of the value of common shares. On June 26, 2007 we filed an SB-2 registration statement to register 15,000,000 pre-split shares for sale at $0.05 per share. The Securities and Exchange Commission declared the registration statement effective on July 11, 2007. Other than a resident Australian agent and potential future financial officer, we do not expect any significant increases in the number of employees in the near future.
> 
> *We are an exploration stage shell company with limited operations and have not yet received revenues from operations, generated profitability or experienced positive cash flow from operations. We currently have no oil or gas properties or any known deposits of oil or gas*. Our President has extensive experience in the oil and gas industry with specific industry experience in exploration in Australia and New Zealand. Mr. Hart has given us his undertaking to act as President and Director *until March 31st, 2008*.
> 
> Mr. Hart's responsibilities include data review, including geochemical and petrological review to determine petroleum source potential and reservoir quality, reinterpretation of existing seismic data and an initial assessment of potential budgets and work programs of properties presently under review in Australia.
> 
> If we are successful in securing exploration interests we will be obliged to complete proposed work programs to maintain our interests in good standing. There can be no certainty as to the costs of the future work program; however, we will require additional funds to discharge our exploration obligations whether the interests are acquired through joint venture or through government tender. We do not have sufficient capital to satisfy the potential future exploration expenditures and we will rely principally on the issuance of Common Stock to raise funds to finance the expenditures that we expect to incur should we secure exploration interests. Failure to raise additional funds will result in the failure to meet our obligations and the relinquishment of our interest in any future permit acquired. We have relied principally on the issuance of Common Stock in private placements to raise funds to support our business but there can be no assurance that we will be successful in raising additional funds through the issuance of additional equity.
> 
> We do not expect any significant purchases of plant and equipment or any increase in the number of employees in the near future.
> 
> Off balance-sheet arrangements
> 
> We do not have any off balance-sheet arrangements that have or are reasonably likely to have a current or future effect on the small business issuer's financial condition, changes in financial condition, revenues or expenses, results of operations, liquidity, capital expenditures or capital resources that are material to investors.
> 
> Recent accounting pronouncements
> 
> There have been no recent accounting pronouncement since the filing of the Company's Form 10KSB, filed on May 30, 2007, that have a material impact on the Company's financial presentation and disclosure.
> 
> ...




link http://biz.yahoo.com/e/080115/splm.ob10qsb.html

who knows what the reason for today's dump was, or the other day for that matter

if medina and sentry form a jv for the aust oil/gas leases of medina, how do you see this benefitting mhl

and i would add that i understand that mhl has other potential lease acquisitions to announce and the jv with leopard in the kyrgyz

i just get the feeling that the medina/monitor jv may not necessarily be 'in the bag' as previously ann'd by mhl (ie there could be changes to the terms at the very least)

disclaimer: have been wrong before

cheers


----------



## Gekko

The company is a 12mn market cap company. The deal isnt worth a couple hundred million dollars. Lets be realistic. They'll go to the bank and get the money. Peace of cake. The current credit issues bear no relevance at all.


----------



## happytown

Gekko said:


> The company is a 12mn market cap company. The deal isnt worth a couple hundred million dollars. Lets be realistic. They'll go to the bank and get the money. Peace of cake. The current credit issues bear no relevance at all.




can you explain the delay in formalising the hoa

who are they (as in '... they'll go to ...')

if it is mhl, why did they not just go to the bank in the first place, rather than seek jv (and cede up to 85% of project potential)

if it is medina, and its no problem, again why the delay

further, what do you know about medina and specifically their finances

and as the proposed jv as between medina and mhl is all about medina financing the project up to production (and particularly if you are unable to answer preceding question re medina and its finances) why is the current global credit crisis not relevant at all

and finally, whats a *peace* of cake

i repeat my disclaimer from previous post: have been wrong before

cheers


----------



## rapture2002ca

I'm also getting a bit nervous at the moment. It sure is taking a long time to ann this JV deal.

I really hope it doesn't become another RAU where there is so much expectation but drops the ball on delivery.

Hope it works out for all holders.


----------



## Gekko

1) Peace = Piece (we all make typo's)
2) "They" = Medina. Were not deal with WPL $5bn CAPEX (or whatever) LNG Pluto oil field. Lets be realistic. This would be one of Medina's smaller, easily financed deals. Look, real estate alone in Hong Kong's financial district would probably cost more then the deal in *rent* alone.
Jon is in Indonesia as we speak working on the deal and new leases. Its about to be done. Lets be real.


----------



## mobcat

Some very interesting BUY depth popped up out of the blue today some 20 million plus 2 cents and below with some serious buys in the mix, bargain hunting maybe but with all the news that is over due now we are primmed for a run ATM IMO.

March could prove to be a very interesting month for all us very patient and loyal MHL holders.

BRING IT ON HEAD OFFICE we are a waiting for all your good work to be reported on


----------



## habs

From the quarterly activities report ending 31dec 2007: 

The results of a gravity survey  will be announced in the near term once processing and interpretation has been completed.

Both parties are now working towards a more formal JV which is expected to be executed shortly.

Now, regarding the Leopard 50/50 jv for the uranium..:

Leaopard has informed the company that exploration for the reporting period involved surface geological mapping  and radioactive surveys using their scintilometer and some trench and rock chip sampling of prospects within the licenses. Results of the work is being compiled and will be forwarded to the company in late February.

Drilling was supposed to start last quarter but bad weather stopped it. It is reviewing drilling options and the market will be advised when drilling commences.

Leopard has informed the company that exploration budgets and programs will be finalized by late February for the JV.. a JV meeting will be held when monitor received the work program and budget after which the company will announce details to the market.


This was all said in Dec 31. Its now march 5 and nothing...not a single announcement  this year so far....... who knows what the hell is going on anymore.... you'd have to say as a shareholder, but much is happening!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Habs I share your frustration mate, believe me I do,

I'm still holding millions of these, but the company is cheap with a mkt cap of $10m-$12m and such Elephant Oil projects, its Kyrgz projects as I have siad are comparable to CIG, yet it also has Uranium projects like MRO and is looking to acquire near term oil and gas producing assets in South East Asia,

It really is a multi project company (2 for now with a 3rd on the way) and is just ridiculously cheap at these levels

I will continue to hold and wait for the re-rating to come


----------



## happytown

mobcat said:


> Some very interesting BUY depth popped up out of the blue today some 20 million plus 2 cents and below with some serious buys in the mix, bargain hunting maybe but with all the news that is over due now we are primmed for a run ATM IMO.
> 
> ...




interest has seen a pick-up in vol today, one of those expected anns may indeed be imminent

cheers


----------



## happytown

poi (potentially of interest)

a reasonable amount of today's vol action, so far, occured between approx 1.30 and 2 (o'clock)

as noted on the cig thread, cig have gone into a trading halt, ann'd at approx 1.30

the trading halt relates to cig capital raising

(for those unaware, both cig and mhl have operations (separately) in the kygyrz)

cheers


----------



## j4mesa

Anyone aware the fact that they tumble 20% today, especially in the last half an hour, it seems that the sellers are just dumping the share price at whatever they wanted............

hm....new lows.


----------



## rapture2002ca

Yeah, I don't like this at all. Could it be another director selling or just a panic?

Pending news is well overdue so it doesn't look to good.


----------



## j4mesa

But hey look,
It seems that the support comes out and now it goes back to 1.9 cents...
It gotta big suport over there...


----------



## onebytwo

Anyone want to guess the reason for today's dumping?

Picked some up today at 1.7c - in it for the long term.


----------



## habs

I cant believe this, how depressing, its off like 70% from its highs around 6 cents and im off 45%....

What can you do but bottom draw now and hope they find oil or start selling some uranium!

Good learning experience I guess this stock, though an expensive one...I hope the directors who took other companies places start really working their butts off...


----------



## rapture2002ca

Another hammering for MHL today. I can't believe it either. It's broken it's 2c historical support.

I think there is some growing concern about the JV they have been working as it's now 2.5 months overdue to the market.

I'm down 60% on this stock but trying to stay positive. It's starting to look like a dog.


----------



## irondragon

rapture2002ca said:


> Another hammering for MHL today. I can't believe it either. It's broken it's 2c historical support.
> 
> I think there is some growing concern about the JV they have been working as it's now 2.5 months overdue to the market.
> 
> I'm down 60% on this stock but trying to stay positive. It's starting to look like a dog.




I suspect some investors sold down today due what was contained in the Interim Financial Report. 

There is added risk due to raising additional funds for MHL to meet its ongoing financial commitments. 

However, after reading the report, it appears MHL are confident that they will be able to raise funds through the likes of previous methods ...   such as :

*Announcement 2/10/2007 : Monitor Raising $0.5M for Exploration Funding in Private Placement *-

"Monitor Energy Ltd (ASX: “MHL”), is pleased to advise that Far East Capital Limited (“FEC”) has agreed to manage a placement to raise $500,000 via the issue of 25 million shares at 2 ¢ each. The placement is being made pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 7.1, and will be made to *sophisticated investors* pursuant to S.708A (5) of the Corporations Act (‘the Act”), whereby there will be no disclosure document required under Part 6D of the Act."

In the current market turmoil, and with MHL as at 31/12/2007 having a Net Loss after Tax of $691,540, I guess some investors have factored in this risk, and decided to bail out. 

In my opinion, the companies with the best prospects/potential will still be able to raise capital no matter what the market conditions are.   Yes, it may take longer to achieve but life goes on. Fear will start to evaporate once companies fully disclose their exposure and losses to the world. This credit fiasco will eventually work itself out, and the cycle will start again in some form or another. Be it another six months or even a couple of years ...


----------



## happytown

recognising current market conditions are not overly conducive to green screens,



rapture2002ca said:


> ...
> 
> I think there is some growing concern about the JV they have been working as it's now 2.5 months overdue to the market.
> 
> ...




quite possibly rapture,

from friday's half yearly rep,



> ...
> 
> The company is continuing its efforts to expedite the joint venture in oil and gas
> 
> ...




reading between the lines may be best left to professional soothsayers

however, mhl is obviously trying to speed up/complete the jv formalisation, so the question is why is funky cold medina apparently not presently obliging (and further that is the only nod toward the jv by the co in the ann)

the jv formalisation is now almost 3 months overdue (from an expected late dec 07 completion date [from 26/11/07 ann]) - exactly how long does medina need to independently review ('revue') the documents

as one of the terms of the hoa was medina coughing up the readies for all management and admin costs in the kygryz from 01/01/08, who is currently paying for these costs (minor point)

mhl only had approx $1M in the bank as at 31/12/07

are medina trying to squeeze out a better deal

are they having second thoughts

are they having financing problems

all questions that have gone unanswered in an e-mail to mhl

although in their app 5B for dec 07 qtr they (mhl) estimated cash outflows of $120K this qtr, was this predicated on mysterious medina coughing up the readies

in the 6 months to dec 07 they expended just under $1M

they must contribute 50% of costs in the leopard jv

not to mention costs associated with purchases of new leases elsewhere (ann expected on these in the near future, possibly - they may be being 'expedited' as we post)

all is not lost, from the rep, mhl



> ... is confident that it will successfully raise additional funds to meet its financial obligation in the future period
> 
> ...
> 
> securing additional funds through debt or equity issues as and when the need to raise working capital arises.
> 
> ...




and this in spite of the independent auditors report including a para headed



> _Significant Uncertainty Regarding Continuation as a Going Concern_




its just not a good time for delays in the jv to be ongoing (investors seek certainty, even more so speccie investors)

ignoring all but the best-case scenario in the current market environment is at best risky, possibly too much so in light of the risk attached to speccies in 'normal' market conditions

luck to all holders re the jv formalisation and future equity raisings and potential new lease anns

just fonting aloud

cheers


----------



## laurie

rapture2002ca said:


> Another hammering for MHL today. I can't believe it either. It's broken it's 2c historical support.
> 
> I think there is some growing concern about the JV they have been working as it's now 2.5 months overdue to the market.
> 
> I'm down 60% on this stock but trying to stay positive. It's starting to look like a dog.




I never ever blame the dog itself its the owners that should be shot time & time again bad management drive prices down because of lack of information 

cheers laurie


----------



## rapture2002ca

Some great points there Happytown, the management certainly need a lesson in shareholder PR.

I really believe in the prospects and fundamentals of MHL but seriously wish we weren't dealing with this tinpot Medina. I wish it was Santos or Woodside.


----------



## happytown

rapture2002ca said:


> ...
> 
> the management certainly need a lesson in shareholder PR.
> 
> I really believe in the prospects and fundamentals of MHL but seriously wish we weren't dealing with this tinpot Medina. I wish it was Santos or Woodside.




rapture,

its unfortunate when a co's potential is not matched by its willingness to keep s/h's and potential s/h's regularly informed of significant steps forward in its growth

agree with your point re mhl prospects [read potential]

whether medina is indeed tinpot, it is disappointing that mhl has not chosen to 'pierce the veil', in an informative sense (to the market)

ie who are medina

the most info that mhl has released re medina is that it is



> ...
> 
> a hong kong registered investment company specialising in the oil and gas sector
> 
> ...
> 
> owned by private equity investors from nth america, europe and asia with a current focus on petroleum exploration and exploitation in kyrgyzstan and australia.
> 
> ...
> 
> has recently been designated preferred tenderer in the latest bidding round in qld ... picking up four advale basin authority [sic] to prospect concessions which carry work commitments of $21M over four years, subject to lodgment of security payments and standard native title reviews.




ok so the kyrgyz bit relates to the currently loveless mhl/medina tryst

as to the aust exploitation, has medina lodged the security payments ... anyone?

ie as medina has been presented, are they more than bluff and bluster

or are they canny private equity investors who are not about to formalise agreements or cough up the readies in the current global environ

if the mhl/medina jv fell apart what would it mean

mhl retains the leases [potential - described in some quarters as elephantine]

and retains the opportunity to improve on the 15% free-carried hoa

as the papuan delegate said to the us delegate at the recent bali global warming (not necessarily appropriate here, but what the) get-together - sign on the dotted line or 'get out of the way'

if there really is potential with the leases, surely a more legit jv partner can be found

like santos or woodside, or how about a us oil major

cheers


----------



## nyo

happytown said:


> rapture,
> 
> its unfortunate when a co's potential is not matched by its willingness to keep s/h's and potential s/h's regularly informed of significant steps forward in its growth
> 
> agree with your point re mhl prospects [read potential]
> 
> whether medina is indeed tinpot, it is disappointing that mhl has not chosen to 'pierce the veil', in an informative sense (to the market)
> 
> ie who are medina
> 
> the most info that mhl has released re medina is that it is
> 
> 
> 
> ok so the kyrgyz bit relates to the currently loveless mhl/medina tryst
> 
> as to the aust exploitation, has medina lodged the security payments ... anyone?
> 
> ie as medina has been presented, are they more than bluff and bluster
> 
> or are they canny private equity investors who are not about to formalise agreements or cough up the readies in the current global environ
> 
> if the mhl/medina jv fell apart what would it mean
> 
> mhl retains the leases [potential - described in some quarters as elephantine]
> 
> and retains the opportunity to improve on the 15% free-carried hoa
> 
> as the papuan delegate said to the us delegate at the recent bali global warming (not necessarily appropriate here, but what the) get-together - sign on the dotted line or 'get out of the way'
> 
> if there really is potential with the leases, surely a more legit jv partner can be found
> 
> like santos or woodside, or how about a us oil major
> 
> cheers




happytown I just saw something on another site about HoA's.  What are your views on the definition below.  Does this mean that MHL need a formal J/V before Medina starts to fund the operation?  Confused  


# MOU's and Heads of Agreement's

# Examples of agreements generally intended to be "non-binding" include 'Memoranda of Understanding' (MOU's) and 'Heads of Agreement' (HOA's).

# MOU's are generally entered into to formally signify a strategic alliance.

# Heads of Agreement are sometimes used during the process of negotiating a contract where some specific items have been discussed and agreed, subject to the agreement of further terms in the future.

# Neither an MOU nor an HOA is binding on either party, and is therefore not enforceable as a contract by one party against the other.


----------



## rapture2002ca

Another dumping for MHL today. Panic is really setting in for this stock unfortunately.

I'm sure alot of people are sitting on huge paper losses, I know I am.

The sp will continue to drop until some news come our way regarding the JV and uranium drilling with Leopard. I don't have anymore cash so I can't average down.

What do other holders think of MHL at the moment?


----------



## nioka

rapture2002ca said:


> What do other holders think of MHL at the moment?



Nothing has changed. It is a big speccie and will be for some time yet. You have three options;
  1. Sell out and take a loss. 
  2. Sell and hope to buy in again cheaper and with the same money buy more than you had before.
  3. Put them in the bottom drawer and maybe, just maybe, they could be worth a lot in the future.
  That is what speccie penny stocks are all about. Every now and then one comes good. Most don't and that is why they are priced accordingly. 
  I have a few, definitely in the bottom drawer at this stage.


----------



## happytown

nyo said:


> ...
> 
> Does this mean that MHL need a formal J/V before Medina starts to fund the operation?
> 
> ...




nyo,

the definition (re hoa) does not differ from the general language used to date by mhl

that is that a farm-in hoa has been signed, with the formalisation of the jv to follow

eg from the 31/01/08 qtrly act rep ann



> ...
> 
> The company signed and announced a heads of agreement (hoa) with the hong kong based medina group that outlines the terms and conditions for a comprehensive joint venture and joint venture operating agreement going forward. The significant legal documentation relating to the joint venture has been completed by the company and is currently with the jv partner for their independent revue. [sic]
> 
> ...
> 
> The hoa envisages the [sic] medina will cover monitor's forward exploration and possible development expenditures on the kygyrz republic oil and gas licenses with monitor essentially free carried to the commencement of commercial production.
> 
> ...




its the 'formalisation', in this instance, agreed to and signed by all parties, that is the binding contract, outlining explicitly all parties' (at this stage it appears to be only mhl and medina) obligations and rights legally

recognising that mhl has completed the necessary documentation for the 'formalisation' and is awaiting medina to do so and, in fact from last friday's half yearly rep ann is seeking to hasten medina's completion of the documentation



> ... continuing its efforts to expedite the joint venture  ...




has led to the question whether medina will formalise the jv, at least, under the terms previously announced

if this is the case (medina for whatever reason not potentially proceeding to the formal jv) and the current hoa being of a non-binding nature, arguably it would not make good commercial sense for medina to be funding any of the terms of the hoa at present

as the jv is not currently binding on the hoa parties, medina is under no obligation to meet any of the funding terms

i am not party to the discussions and can only go on mhl's anns and speculate as to the delay

the jv could become legally binding tomorrow, next week, next month ...

what is apparent is that mhl wants it and medina wanted it (and have not said they don't want it)

nonetheless i agree with the view that the kygryz leases have potential, which, should they be proven, lead to a significant re-rating of mhl

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well this is just unbelievable, almost makes me wish I could take the company over at these levels,

Its just so ridiculously cheap given the upside offered, shows the mkt has really no appetite for these stocks atm,

Company is partly to blame given its lack of news flow,

However this greatly antcipated JV formalisation should really firm things up for the company

Still waiting


----------



## nioka

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well this is just unbelievable, almost makes me wish I could take the company over at these levels,
> 
> Its just so ridiculously cheap given the upside offered, shows the mkt has really no appetite for these stocks atm,
> 
> Company is partly to blame given its lack of news flow,
> 
> However this greatly antcipated JV formalisation should really firm things up for the company
> 
> Still waiting



Looks like you have started something. Up over 35% so far today. What is the news, I can't find anything new.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

nioka said:


> Looks like you have started something. Up over 35% so far today. What is the news, I can't find anything new.




LOL, what timing I had yesterday, maybe the Directors heard my frustration?

Well I spotted something very interesting in the Appendix 3B, it turns out those options were given to Consulting Geologists for the acquisition in SOuth East Asia, so I think thats whats caused all of this, insiders buying up on a pending new oil and gas project

see link http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080326/pdf/00825985.pdf


----------



## Pimping

YT, do you think that this sp rise is factoring in the impending announcement and therefore it is too late to get on board?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Pimping, its hard to say,

When I first found MHL it was a bit higher around 2c-2.5c,

Alot has changed since then,

On the negative, the mkt is going through a really difficult time and is very bearish, additionally MHL's secondary Uranium project may now be somewhat out of flavour given the U price rout, however there are also positives

Firstly, Oil is above *$100/bl* which makes all of MHL's oil and gas projects look very appealing, secondly MHL are on the verge (although well and truly over-due) to formalise a free carry type farmout with MHL's costs to be paid out of profits for its very prolific Oil and Gas leases in Kyrgyz

The final positive is that now MHL are also looking at near term oil and gas producing leases in South East Asia,

Given the current mkt cap is $10m who knows what value the new projects will add



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *MHL*​
> *
> Mkt Structure*
> *
> Shares*
> 635m
> 
> 
> Mkt Cap @3c = $19m Current
> Mkt Cap @4c = $25m
> Mkt Cap @5c = $32m Target 1 if CIG hit Oil on adjacent lease
> Mkt Cap @6c = $38m
> Mkt Cap @7c = $45m Target 2 if a major like Santos or Chineses National Oil farm in
> 
> 
> 
> * Cash $2m *
> 
> *Ascent Capital*
> To begin with MHL is an Ascent Capital re-cap, however I always viewed it as the one that never made it,
> 
> *When you consider their other re-caps, EXT 2c -15c, DYL 2c-65c, BLR 2c-25c, WMT 2c-30c, even MKY 2c-9c, thus MHL's 2c- 4c seems an anomoly*, I would think its the last decent Ascent Capital re cap left to run.
> 
> So given their track record and the fact that you see the Steinpris name (Ascent Capital) still on the share registry suggests that more is still to come, in addition to this Ascent Capital control 50% of the Uranium projects and so this all makes for a very interesting mix.
> 
> *Management*
> *Oil and Gas* The 2 main men are Scott Spencer and Ted Ellyard, both are the ex creators/architects of Hardman Resources, they took HDR from "a market cap of less than $5m in 1994 to eventually over $1.5 BILLION"
> 
> Thus these two oil boys know what they're doing and as such MHL has been viewed by some such as Peter Strachan of Sotck Analysis as Ted Ellyards next oil and gas venture.
> 
> *Uranium *
> The Uranium project is being managed by *Leopard*
> 
> *Leopard* is an unlisted private company thats owned and controlled by Ascent Capital, its technical guys are James Pratt who is the Managing Director of Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) and Dr Joe Drake-Brockman who is in charge of technical explorationa and development for DYL.
> 
> So effictively Leopard is a mini DYL, created by the creators of DYL and managed and run by the current DYL top boys who have taken DYL from $5m to over $500m.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Projects*
> *
> Kyrgyz Oil **  Oil and Gas, 100%, Kyrgyzstan *
> Surrounded by many prolific oil and gas producing basins which have produced probably a few BILLION BARRELS OF OIL and a few Trillion Feet of Gas, reserves are still a few Billion Barrels of Oil and a couple of Trillion feet of Gas.
> 
> The obvious comparison is as Warrick Grigor has done, to that of Caspian Oil and Gas (CIG),
> "_Three years ago we spent a week in the Kyrgyz Republic, coming to grips with a junior oil stock named Afminex (it subsequently changed its name to
> Caspian Oil and Gas). *Back then, the shares were less than 1.8 ¢, the company had precious little cash, the market capitalisation was $8m and the oil price was only US$30-35/bbl.*
> 
> *Since then it has raised more than $20m*, it has signed a joint venture with Santos and, independent of that JV, it is preparing to drill a number of shallow targets. *CIG’s market capitalisation is approximately $170m*
> with the share price at 16.5 ¢. Our clients have done very well out of CIG, irrespective of whether or not they hit big oil in the forthcoming program._"
> 
> So *CIG's Mkt Cap has gone from $8m to $170m yielding a return of 2125% over 3 yrs*, however over the last 5 months the stock has yielded over 300% (5.5c - 16.5c)
> 
> Given CIG's current Mkt Cap of $170m I would expect MHL to move up to 5c =$32m if CIG hit oil, moreover if MHL, which is in the final stages of negotiating a farm out, gets someone like Santos, or even the Chinese National Oil Corp I would expect a re-rating towards 7c = $45m.
> 
> There is not too much info on target size or potential of MHL's Oil and Gas licences however the company is in the final stages of interpreting and reprocessing data to determine drill targets, priority survey area's etc etc in addition to this further survey results are due back,
> 
> So to summarise there are 3 potential catalysts fora re-rating of MHL because of its oil and gas leases
> 
> 1. CIG striking oil
> 2. A farm in partner such as Santos or Chinese National Oil Corp
> 3. Siesmic/survey updates with target/potential size of oil targets
> 
> 
> *
> Kyrgyz Uranium  Uranium, 50%, Kyrgyzstan, *
> 
> *Intial target 600k-700kt's@0.1% U = 1.5Mlb's U*
> 
> This is just an intial target, base don historic work/drilling by the soviets, mineralisation is reported at surface and up to depths of 150m's over a strike of 800m's, they "mineralised seam widths" vary form 4.2m's to 6.6m's and avg 0.03% - 0.4% U
> 
> Its early days here but given the current mkt cap of other companies operating in Kyrgyz such as *MRO mkt cap $50m and NMR mkt cap $100m* there is plenty of upside value for MHL once a JORC is released I would expect $20m of attributable value = 3c
> 
> As stated the Uranium project is being managed by *Leopard*
> 
> *Leopard* is an unlisted private company thats owned and controlled by Ascent Capital, its technical guys are James Pratt who is the Managing Director of Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) and Dr Joe Drake-Brockman who is in charge of technical explorationa and development for DYL.
> 
> So effictively Leopard is a mini DYL, created by the creators of DYL and managed and run by the current DYL top boys who have taken DYL from $5m to over $500m.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Summary*
> 
> *- Chart wise support seems to be 3.2c and then 2.6c, however I doubt we will see it fall below 3c
> 
> - Its is a direct comparison to CIG, even Grigor is getting his clients who he got on to CIG very early days on to this, moreover any drilling success for CIG will boost MHL's prospectivity and thus SP
> 
> - A farm in deal for MHL's oil and gas licences is in the final stages, if its Santos or Chinese Oil watch out!
> 
> - The Oil managment is excellent being ex HDR architects who took the company from $5m to over $1.5Billion
> 
> - The Uranium management via Leopard is also excellent as its all the DYL boys who took DYL from $5m to $500m
> 
> - So given it is being run by the people he created so much value for HDR and DYL, as well as the fact that it can be compared to CIG for oil and MRO/NMR for the Uranium MHL seems cheap!*


----------



## sydneysider

Young Trader, your well researched commentaries are a pleasure to read. I agree with u that current market conditions are very difficult for traders. MHL may be be one of the small number of exceptions to the thinly traded spec stocks that are falling knives. I got into this one earlier this morning and found it somewhat difficult to get set without "paying up" for quantity. 

This mornings news appears to be very positive (possibel SE Asia oil deal telegraphed in the new issue to consultants announcement) and that includes the discovery of oil on CIG's leases nearby?. The chart pattern on a daily basis is your typical "falling knife" but to-day's minute by minute counts look extremely interesting. Over 24 million shares already traded and an assault on the hi of the day at 2.1 cents underway after a 50% rise has already been recorded. Pretty powerful stuff. I will post this chart at the end of the day. IMHO this one may have some legs and run much further.


----------



## ba229

Ok a few questions to an uneducated person in regards to options.

2.5 mil shares @ 2.5c = $62,500. But they can't get that money till Mar 2011. ie 3 years

So can you take it that after inflation of 3 years, that the services paid for today have a lesser value than the value of the options?

Ie they did $45,000 of work today (just for example) but will be paid $62,500 in 3 years.

Is that the way it works?

I also take it that if the share price is 10.0c in 3 years time then they will get $250,000 for their services.

So my base question from all of this is how much consultancy do you get for 2.5 mil shares ay 2.5c payable in 3 years time?

A google search of Jackson Geophysical Consulting hasn't revealed much.

Volume and sp are reminicent of 7th Jan 08 which was on the anouncement of a new Company Secretary only for the price to fade away in the weeks to follow.


----------



## sydneysider

ba229 said:


> Ok a few questions to an uneducated person in regards to options.
> 
> 2.5 mil shares @ 2.5c = $62,500. But they can't get that money till Mar 2011. ie 3 years
> 
> So can you take it that after inflation of 3 years, that the services paid for today have a lesser value than the value of the options?
> 
> Ie they did $45,000 of work today (just for example) but will be paid $62,500 in 3 years.
> 
> Is that the way it works?
> 
> I also take it that if the share price is 10.0c in 3 years time then they will get $250,000 for their services.
> 
> So my base question from all of this is how much consultancy do you get for 2.5 mil shares ay 2.5c payable in 3 years time?
> 
> A google search of Jackson Geophysical Consulting hasn't revealed much.
> 
> Volume and sp are reminicent of 7th Jan 08 which was on the anouncement of a new Company Secretary only for the price to fade away in the weeks to follow.




ba229, u are right about the bearish trading activity in MHL over the last six months. However this has been fairly typical of bearish market conditions thru nearly all of the specs. Over the last few months there has been a basing pattern taking place in the DOW and S&P, if we take these two indicators as being reasonably representative of the tone in international markets then it is time to hunt thru the the Aussie spec "fallen knives" to find tradable situations. On fundamentals MHL is undervalued (see Young Trader comments) AND yesterday we had signs that some of those fundamentals may be on the cusp of some positive deal making activity. Yesterdays turnover of 32 million shares was the second highest turnover in 4 months. Althou activity for one day does not establish a bullish reversal pattern yesterdays trading activity was pretty fast and furious and took the SP back to a very weak resistance level at 2.0-2.2. I have posted a chart of trading activity over the last five days at 15 minute intervals and it is readily apparent that a "breakway" from a twelve month low of 43% took place. This may over time build into a significant reversal pattern. At present we are looking for a break above the current resistance level of 2.1-2.2 which may give us a target of 2.8 in the very short term, assuming that trading levels stay active.


----------



## happytown

ba229 said:


> ...
> 
> 2.5 mil shares @ 2.5c = $62,500. But they can't get that money till Mar 2011. ie 3 years
> 
> ...




my understanding, not quite so,

they (jackson's) have been issued 2.5 m options (at no cost) to acquire shares in the future

they must 'acquire those shares' (if they so choose) by converting the options into shares *before* march 11, 2011, by paying 2.5c per option (in total $62,500) to mhl

if they converted them when the s/p was 10c, they would pay $62,500 to acquire $250,000 of shares

they can convert them anytime prior to expiry (they were issued on march 11, 2008)

the 'consultancy they get' is in effect a very small percentage of the co (and its potential into the future)

very roughly, based on current shares (only) and if all unlisted options (such as jacksons) were converted, approx .37% of the co

from mhl's perspective (including their current cashflow) it makes good commercial sense to 'pay' for consultancy in this way

as for jackson geophysical consulting, they could be

'Jackson Geophysical Consulting Pty Ltd, Nedlands, WA, Australia'

brent jackson has many years experience in oil and gas as a siesmic interpreter, in canada, north sea, australia, vietnam, china, malaysia, and indonesia

indonesia, in particular, in the north makassar straits betwen borneo and sulawesi has been an area of interest to him

from one of his papers (circa approx 2005)



> ...
> 
> In summary, the east side of the North Makassar Strait is a significant, new gas hydrate province containing considerable volumes of methane. The area exhibits several hydrate related phenomena such as mud volcanoes, palaeo-BSRs and submarine slides which, although not new, are rarely seen together. Furthermore, the gas hydrates overlie what may prove to be a prospective conventional hydrocarbon exploration area in the West Sulawesi Fold Belt. The information provided in this paper may provide an impetus to oil companies to investigate further gas hydrates whilst exploring for conventional hydrocarbons.
> 
> ...




gekko referred to jon (mhl?) being in indonesia recently (in a prior post)

cheers


----------



## ba229

Thanks Happytown. Thats a great explanation of options to "as I said" the uneducated.

So really if this consultancy firm wants to be paid they are looking for a sp over 2.5c.

ie 2.6c means they would make $2500.

So now I figure the guess is how much consultancy did they do and therefore how much do they think their options will be worth at any time in the next 3 years.

Hmmmm too many questions for this young girl to ponder. Lets keep it simple and hope for a recovery in the future


----------



## AussiePaul72

To me it appears that plenty of investors are sitting in the wings waiting for a glimpse of a good news announcement to jump on MHL. With a market cap of $11.5M it would appear to have a lot of potential upside for both uranium and oil & gas.
Market depth has nearly 8 million volume sitting on the buy side between 1.5-1.7c. Sellers are at less than 1 million volume between 1.8-2.0c. I wouldn't think it would take much to see another run up to 2c and potentially higher on the back of some positive news.
I'm holding at a significant loss but haven't given up on MHL as i think it still has plenty of potential


----------



## rapture2002ca

I'm also holding at a significant loss with an average of 3.8c, I will try to average down further with these rock bottom prices. 

The fundamentals are still good but I'm less than impressed with MHL's management communications and transparency in advising the market of the delay.

It makes you wonder whether they are having trouble with Medina signing the dotted line and coughing up the 13mill.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

rapture2002ca said:


> The fundamentals are still good but I'm less than impressed with MHL's management communications and transparency in advising the market of the delay.




Your not alone with your frustrations rapture, 

I'd say alot here (including myself) share your thoughts, great fundamentals and very cheap mkt cap, but lack of communication

I have no doubt that these delays and more importantly the lack of communication has led to the share price collapse (combined with investment market meltdown over the last few months) however once everything is signed off MHL will still hold a nice 15% almost free carried interest in potential Elephant Sized Oil and Gas fields next door to the enrgy hungry China and this combined with their Uranium projects and potential Oil and Gas projects in South East Asia make MHL my spec potential multi bagger energy stock BUT THATS JUST MY THOUGHTS


----------



## mickqld

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Your not alone with your frustrations rapture,
> 
> I'd say alot here (including myself) share your thoughts, great fundamentals and very cheap mkt cap, but lack of communication
> 
> I have no doubt that these delays and more importantly the lack of communication has led to the share price collapse (combined with investment market meltdown over the last few months) however once everything is signed off MHL will still hold a nice 15% almost free carried interest in potential Elephant Sized Oil and Gas fields next door to the enrgy hungry China and this combined with their Uranium projects and potential Oil and Gas projects in South East Asia make MHL my spec potential multi bagger energy stock BUT THATS JUST MY THOUGHTS




Your thoughts and those of many others YT. Do you or indeed anyone know if Russian giant LUKOIL hold any leases in or around the area of Kryg where MHL are ?


----------



## nyo

mickqld said:


> Your thoughts and those of many others YT. Do you or indeed anyone know if Russian giant LUKOIL hold any leases in or around the area of Kryg where MHL are ?




Russia's Gazprom is active in Kyrgyzstan.  Article below.

Lukoil is merging with Gazprom.  Article below.


http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssEnergyNews/idUSL2046013920080220

*Russia's Gazprom gets Kyrgyz gas field licenses
*
Wed Feb 20, 2008 5:34am EST

 BISHKEK, Feb 20 (Reuters) - *Kyrgyzstan awarded Gazprom *(GAZP.MM: Quote, Profile, Research) exploration licenses on Wednesday for two oil and natural gas fields and invited the Russian gas monopoly to buy stakes in its state-owned companies.

*Gazprom said it would invest up to $300 million to develop the Central Asian nation's fields within the next four years.*

"We were given exploration licenses today," Gazprom Chief Executive Alexei Miller told reporters after meeting Kyrgyz Prime Miniester Igor Chudinov in the capital Bishkek.

*"During the second stage Gazprom will invest about $300 million into Kyrgyzstan."*

Chudinov said the government had also invited Gazprom to take part in the planned privatisation of two state-owned oil and gas companies -- Kyrgyzgaz and Kyrgyzneftegaz.

Kyrgyzstan, an impoverished ex-Soviet nation, depends on gas supplies from neighboring Uzbekistan. Miller said the country might be able to meet domestic demand with its own output in several years with Gazprom's help.

Kyrgyzstan, more known for its metals reserves, remains a small player on the Central Asian energy market dominated by oil-rich Kazakhstan and major gas exporter Turkmenistan.

It produces about 70,000 tonnes of oil and 30 to 40 million cubic metres of gas a year, but the government says there are sizeable unexplored hydrocarbon reserves. (Reporting by Olga Dzyubenko; writing by Olzhas Auyezov; editing by James Jukwey) 




* LUKOIL AT THE CROSSROADS*

By Vladimir Socor

*The destruction of Yukos by the Russian state left Lukoil as Russia’s largest oil company not controlled by the Kremlin, though of necessity loyal to it and often in its graces. Lukoil’s nominal independence from the state is about to end, however. This privately owned company is about to undergo a merger with the Kremlin-controlled Gazprom’s subsidiary, GazpromNeft, on terms apparently defined by the latter.
*
In a wide-ranging March 6 press conference (Interfax, RN Wire [Moscow], Upstreamonline.com, March 6), *Lukoil president Vagit Alekperov outlined the company’s investment policies and prospects, particularly outside Russia, in the emerging situation as part of a Gazprom-dominated entity.
*
*GazpromNeft is taking a 51% stake in the merged company and seeks exclusive operating rights.* Lukoil had initially sought 51% and the operating rights for itself. Now reconciled to the 49% status, Lukoil hopes for shared operating rights. *GazpromNeft and Lukoil are now finalizing arrangements on their respective geographic areas of responsibility* -- a matter of some importance particularly to foreign countries where Lukoil has acquired assets or intends to do so.

ConocoPhillips holds a 20% stake in Lukoil (the Texas-based company increased its stake to that level from 2004 to 2006). The merger with GazpromNeft should inevitably dilute ConocoPhillips’ influence within the new entity, making it more dependent on Gazprom decisions on the merged company as well as on other projects.

According to Alekperov, a Lukoil expert group is planning a working visit for late March-early April to Iraq, with a view to reactivating Lukoil’s project at the giant West-Qurna-2 oilfield. With proven reserves of 6 billion barrels (some 850 million tons) of oil, the West-Qurna-2 project was awarded in 1997 by Saddam Hussein to a consortium in which Lukoil held a 68.5% interest, with two smaller Russian companies holding 6.5% between them, and Iraq’s oil and gas ministry 25%. However, international sanctions against Iraq stopped this project, and Saddam himself canceled Lukoil’s production sharing agreement in frustration in 2002. In the run-up to the 2003 war and thereafter, the United States ruled out Russia’s wish to reinstate the West-Qurna-2 agreement.

To elicit U.S. consent, Moscow now offers a 17.5% stake in West-Qurna-2 to ConocoPhillips. Alekperov also announced at his press conference that Lukoil is negotiating “with the authorities of a southern province of Iraq” about re-launching this project. His announcement comes in the wake of Russian Minister of Foreign Affairs Sergei Lavrov’s assertions that the United States is asking the Russian government and Russian companies to participate in economic reconstruction within Iraq (Rossiiskaya gazeta, February 21, 28; Russian MFA website, March 2).

According to Alekperov, Lukoil is renouncing a major, long-planned investment project in Turkey. It envisaged building an oil refinery with a processing capacity of 8 to 10 million tons of crude annually at Samsun or Zonguldak, on Turkey’s Black Sea coast, along with a network of 500 gasoline service stations to sell that refinery’s products in Turkey. The project’s most ambitious version included an oil transit pipeline overland across Anatolia to the export terminal Ceyhan on the Mediterranean. That proposed pipeline was also one of the options for oil traffic to reach the Mediterranean from the Black Sea, bypassing the overcrowded Bosporus Strait.

This Lukoil project fully depended on Russian and Kazakh oil supplies reaching Turkey’s coast by tankers from Novorossiysk and Odessa/Pyvdenny, a short distance in the Black Sea. However, the Russian government recently chose a rival Bosporus-bypass option, the Burgas (Bulgaria)-Alexandropolis (Greece) overland pipeline route from the Black Sea to the Aegean. GazpromNeft participates, along with Transneft and Rosneft, in the Burgas-Alexandropolis project (see EDM, March 2). This development has evidently precipitated Lukoil’s decision to give up the Samsun project. Alekperov now proposes to increase the capacity of Lukoil’s Burgas refinery, from 7.5 to 10 million tons of oil annually.

Apart from earlier acquisitions in Bulgaria and Romania, Lukoil is not achieving its goal of acquiring oil refineries on European Union territory in full- or part-ownership. According to Alekperov at his press conference, Lukoil seeks to buy the stake that ConocoPhillips is willing to give up in the Czech Republic’s oil-refining and petrochemical holding, Ceska Rafinerska. This includes the Kralupy and Litvinov refineries, which process some 7 million tons of crude annually. The holding’s owners are ConocoPhillips, Royal Dutch Shell, and Italy’s ENI-Agip with stakes of 16.33% each, alongside the dominant shareholder Unipetrol with 51%, within which Poland’s PKN Orlen is the majority shareholder, with first-right to buy any shares sold by the other shareholders. Thus, Lukoil’s chances look scant. Prior to this, Kuwait Petroleum pulled out of a nearly completed deal to sell its Europoort refinery in Rotterdam to Lukoil.

When PKN Orlen acquired Lithuania’s Mazeikiai refinery last July, Russia’s Transneft promptly shut off the pipeline that carried Russian oil to Lithuania. Lukoil had done the same in 1999-2001, when it was coordinator of Russian oil supplies to the Baltic states. It tried to force out a U.S. company and take over Mazeikiai through such coercion until Yukos came to the rescue in 2002. Following the destruction of Yukos three years later, Lukoil sought to take over Mazeikiai through a bidding process in the shadow of Russia’s monopoly on supplies by pipeline Lithuania, however, chose the Polish company, anticipating that Lukoil and other privately owned Russian energy companies would soon be brought directly or indirectly under state control. Latest developments in Russia, including Lukoil’s merger with the Gazprom subsidiary, vindicate Lithuania’s decision. Meanwhile, Lukoil owns networks of gasoline service stations in the Baltic states and in the United States (acquired from ConocoPhillips and from Getty Oil) and seems to be looking farther afield in North America (Globe and Mail, March 6).

In his new role as Gazprom’s partner, Alekperov is recommending a restrictive policy regarding Western oil companies in Russia. In his news conference he urged that prospecting and exploration of oil and gas deposits be conducted solely by Russian companies, individually or in all-Russian consortiums, without foreign capital. Only in the development phase should foreign companies be allowed to participate. This is in line with the Kremlin’s recently adopted policy, which restricts Western participation in Russian energy projects to minority stakes or to subcontracting for services.

(Interfax, RN Wire [Moscow], Upstreamonline.com, March 6)


----------



## sydneysider

sydneysider said:


> ba229, u are right about the bearish trading activity in MHL over the last six months. However this has been fairly typical of bearish market conditions thru nearly all of the specs. Over the last few months there has been a basing pattern taking place in the DOW and S&P, if we take these two indicators as being reasonably representative of the tone in international markets then it is time to hunt thru the the Aussie spec "fallen knives" to find tradable situations. On fundamentals MHL is undervalued (see Young Trader comments) AND yesterday we had signs that some of those fundamentals may be on the cusp of some positive deal making activity. Yesterdays turnover of 32 million shares was the second highest turnover in 4 months. Althou activity for one day does not establish a bullish reversal pattern yesterdays trading activity was pretty fast and furious and took the SP back to a very weak resistance level at 2.0-2.2. I have posted a chart of trading activity over the last five days at 15 minute intervals and it is readily apparent that a "breakway" from a twelve month low of 43% took place. This may over time build into a significant reversal pattern. At present we are looking for a break above the current resistance level of 2.1-2.2 which may give us a target of 2.8 in the very short term, assuming that trading levels stay active.[/QUOte
> 
> AND then she went KERPLUNK. Sadly a lot of these issues are getting illiquid and subject to the whims of daytraders. Still looks interesting but i pulled out of MHL, she still looks interesting and very cheaply priced. Might need to "brew" a little longer at these levels.


----------



## mickqld

Thanks for the info NYO. One wonders if MHL does have any significant leases in Kryg whether someone like LUKOIL would swallow them up in the future.


----------



## mobcat

Hey Guys interesting article in the AGE re: Opes Prime Stockbroking Limited in short Monitor component sold at a % ? discount could explain some of the SP discounting of  late. Monitor sure looks to be on a lot of Radars ATM but sure is starved of positive directional news from Head office. But I do feel when we get a Ann on all the projects in play ATM alot of radars will PING and we should rally back to a realistic SP for what we own.

Even in this tough enviro I have been averaging down of late i can still smell a big earn in this one just given the right wind sure seems cheap of late thanks Opes Prime 


http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23458996-5013408,00.html

Opes system failed
John Durie | March 31, 2008 

OPES Prime collapsed because the firm's risk management system failed.

This is what ASIC is investigating while the firm’s secured lenders, ANZ and Merrill Lynch, are in the process of recovering their money, which was used in Opes’ margin lending business. 

Attempts to somehow paint this as yet more evidence of the pernicious nature of stock lending and short-selling are frankly ludicrous. 

ASIC and the ASX are looking at just how excessive client loans have broken the firm and, more to the point, just how the firm was able to continue trading when it was meant to be under supervision and said to have sufficient capital to trade. 

ASIC may also care to ask how and why Tricom clients were apparently selling stocks like Hedley, EBI and Just Group late on Thursday, with the trades reported on Friday morning before the Opes collapse was reported. 

Maybe these clients got wind of the Opes problems. 

While this investigation continues, it is worth noting that the saga points more to the pitfalls of excessive risk rather than systemic risk. 

Those calling for creation of a super regulator to somehow solve the situation should be aware the problem is not with the system, but with the regulators not using the powers they already have. 

US Treasury Secretary Hank Paulson this morning released his plans for US financial services regulation, which are remarkably similar to those in operation in Australia, with the creation of a national prudential authority (like APRA), business regulator (ASIC) and market oversight (the RBA). 

The problem with stock-lending and short-selling is not the practice but the lack of disclosure, and this issue is being addressed. 

Indeed, as Merrill Lynch and ANZ recover their money, those who have sold stocks short will have to cover those sales, which means actually buy the shares which, other things being equal, will put a floor under the share price, not cause a massive slump. 

Investors who have borrowed too much to buy shares are now learning that stock prices fall as well as rise, and indeed the fact that short-selling has occurred has helped these folk by actually putting a lid on the price on the way up. 

But the shrill call for more regulation just because some folk have taken excessive risks and lost their bets is of course a nonsense. 

There is room for adjustments at the margin and Financial Services Minister Nick Sherry is right to push for some changes, as outlined on ABC radio this morning. 

Merrill Lynch has sold around $325 million worth of the $500 million exposure it had to Opes, and ANZ has hired Goldman Sachs to sell stocks to recover the $750 million it is still owed from its $850 million exposure. 

The Goldman mandate is to take its time to maximise the return. 

Last Friday, ANZ sold around $100 million worth of stock at an average discount of 1.5 per cent, hardly fire-sale prices. 

The bigger discounts were on the likes of Admiralty Resources, Monitor Energy and Sundance Resources, where, in small trades, the discount was over 10 per cent, and some ABC Learning was sold at a 4 per cent discount. 

The ANZ action was prompted more by the emergence of so called operational irregularities, which caused it to withdraw support. 

The bottom line is that while super returns will not be great for the last quarter, your money is still safe in the stock market and your superannuation funds will be just fine, albeit earning less than the extraordinary returns of the last couple of years


----------



## Kuade

Does anyone know what's happening with MHL this morning? It looks like its under a trading halt (no trades and no bidding etc) but there aren't any asx announcements.


----------



## shares

Kuade said:


> Does anyone know what's happening with MHL this morning? It looks like its under a trading halt (no trades and no bidding etc) but there aren't any asx announcements.




MHL is not in a trading halt. MHL's only problem is that there is no (or very very little) volume going through :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well it looks like Opes selling may have been the cuase of the collapse in MHL, which kinda sucks for us LT MHL'ers but then also presents bargain buying opps,

MHL looks to found a new base at 1.5c-1.6c 

Now if the company can just get off their fat arses and update us on whats going on it would be nice, hopefully we won't have to wait for the qtrly report to be updated


----------



## laurie

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well it looks like Opes selling may have been the cuase of the collapse in MHL, which kinda sucks for us LT MHL'ers but then also presents bargain buying opps,
> 
> MHL looks to found a new base at 1.5c-1.6c
> 
> Now if the company can just get off their fat arses and update us on whats going on it would be nice, hopefully we won't have to wait for the qtrly report to be updated




They say no news is good news but with MHL no news is bad news!it appears its the usual cloak and dagger game being played by management 

cheers laurie


----------



## mickqld

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well it looks like Opes selling may have been the cuase of the collapse in MHL, which kinda sucks for us LT MHL'ers but then also presents bargain buying opps,
> 
> MHL looks to found a new base at 1.5c-1.6c
> 
> Now if the company can just get off their fat arses and update us on whats going on it would be nice, hopefully we won't have to wait for the qtrly report to be updated




Yes YT an occassional update would be appreciated from the directors. Figured that sell down was due to OPES so I decided to pick up another parcel at 1.6cents last week. Bringing the average down and I get the feeling we may be very close to an announcement.


----------



## mobcat

Things are looking up a bit of late nudging 2 again with nice depth.
Picked up a few more today at 1.9 seems to me that there has been some quiet accumulation latley, maybe the much awaited ANNS are on the way wouldnt be before time hey  oh well given me a chance to average down a bit before news


----------



## JTLP

Comsec chart tells me that many eons ago, MHL was ranging between a 3 and 13 dollar stock ...what the hell happened back then?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey JTLP,

I think that was back in the dotcom bubble days, so maybe back then MHL was set to become the next Microsoft

Interesting volume break through 2c today, c'mon you lazy dogs give us some info


----------



## fundman

Do you think price movement could be due to some saying they spoke to Jon and him telling them that the wait should be over and news due Monday. I rang and spoke to him and he said just said I am working on something now and you would be right to guess that you will hear something very soon. But I felt like saying how long is a piece of string and  am I  being strung along lol.


----------



## mobcat

Yeah guys this is crazy they need to get of there fat ass,es and inform us to what they are doing with OUR MONEY!!!!!!
How much do,s an update cost, a A4 sheet of paper and a hours work and a 30 cent fax or a free email.

At least keep the people who own the company informed to what our money is doing.

This is a insult to share holders to promise the world in conversation's and deliver nothing to the market over 5 months

Keep it moving MHL management we dont want a revolt on our hands times are tough enough in the markets ATM with out treating share holders like they have the privilege of investing with the company and then to chit in our faces by not informing us of said progress 

Progress in SP has been fantatic of late and good on the buyers for spoting the bargain of a oversold uninformed share , but buyers will soon disapate if management dont come to the party with some news on progress PULL YOU FINGER OUT JON AND DO WHAT YOU ARE PAID FOR BY US, AND STOP CHITING IN THE FACE OF THE MOUTH THAT FEEDS YOU OR I WILL SPEW ALL OVER YOU LOL ROTFL


----------



## fundman

Mobcat while it is frustrating the only thing I suggest is to ring MHL and ask for an update. While we would all like one venting your spleen to everyone does nothing,venting your spleen to management may make them give a sit rep on what going on either way if there is nothing to report there nothing to report. I am sure they would be just as frustrated but thats the small cap world nothing runs to the time line you want it to      that why its not back up at 6 cents


----------



## laurie

We all here can wait when the ASX will issue MHL a speeding ticket when the sp reaches .03cents and have a good laugh of course I would also issue a ticket for driving slow on the outside lane oh that's right you could face a fine of $110 for doing that on most freeways 

cheers laurie


----------



## TCB

Denver, Colorado - (Marketwire - April 11, 2008) -- Oil and gas exploration company Sentry Petroleum Ltd. (OTCBB:SPLM) announced today that it has entered into a conditional joint venture agreement with Monitor Energy Limited pursuant to Monitor Energy's petroleum exploration licenses in Kyrgyzstan.

The company advises that the agreement is conditional on a 90 day financing due diligence provision. At any time prior to the expiration of the 90 day period Sentry may choose not to proceed with the agreement. All obligations and interests contained therein are not enforceable by and between the parties until the expiration of the 90 day period or Sentry's waiver of the termination clause. 

Speaking on the agreement Sentry Petroleum CEO Alan Hart advised, "I stress that the agreement is conditional. We are confident that the investment community will favourably endorse the opportunity and support what we view as a significant potential addition to our rapidly evolving oil and gas portfolio."

Speaking on the potential of Kyrgyzstan, Sentry Petroleum President Raj Rajeswaran commented, "The country of Kyrgyzstan is still largely unexplored for petroleum and sits surrounded by a vast oil and gas region. If the agreement is consummated it will provide Sentry with significant exploration potential. We expect to affirm our obligations within the 90 day provision period."
Contact:
Investor Relations 866.680.7649
info@sentrypetroleum.com 
www.sentrypetroleum.com


----------



## Rocket man

MHL would have to annouce this monday morning I would expect.

Keen to see the details of the JV but hopefully positive for the shareprice.


----------



## mobcat

Well looks like a ann on Monday is a given WOOOOOO HOOOOOO :dance: going to be very interesting to see how this plays out now , elephant fields with direction now and SE Asian short term oil prospects on the cards  all we need now is the news guys , and we could be in for some fun and an excuse to have a party :band:bier: cant wait been a bit few and far between in 2008


----------



## ba229

> DENVER, CO -- (MARKET WIRE) -- 03/11/08 -- Oil and gas exploration company Sentry Petroleum Ltd. (OTCBB: SPLM) announced today that it has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with Medina Group Limited to secure approximately 1,680,000 acres of land in the Adavale Basin in Queensland, Australia as granted under the Petroleum and Gas (Production and Safety) Act 2004, Authority to Prospect (ATP) No.864.




http://au.sys-con.com/read/516811.htm

Medina aswell? Theres a name we have heard in conjunction with Monitor before.


----------



## rapture2002ca

Though this ann is probably a step in the right direction it doesn't actually instill the confidence for me in these uncertain times.

The clear emphasis on it being conditional is worrying, it looks like cash is needed to be raised and there is no mention how Sentry plans to do it.

Also we have another 90 day nervous wait before it becomes more concrete that a deal is going to be struck. This is 7 months past the date when we were promised that the JV was going to be signed off (End of December 2007).

What's more I didn't see any mention of Medina in this ann, maybe they are the ones to come up with the cash.

I would love to hear the more experienced posters opinions on this site regarding this ann ie, Young Trader, Sydneysider, mobcat & mickqld.

Are my concerns valid or should I just take a chill pill and relax a bit more?


----------



## TCB

Announcement out

Monitor Energy Ltd signs Joint Venture Operating Agreement with Sentry Petroleum Ltd.

Monitor Energy Ltd (“Monitor” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce that it has signed a joint venture operating agreement (“JVOA”) with USA incorporated Sentry Petroleum Ltd (“Sentry” or “farminee”) for Monitor’s licenses in the Kyrgyz Republic.

The farmin by Sentry to Monitor’s Kyrgyz licenses is bound by similar terms and conditions as those earlier announced by Monitor with the Medina Group which has formally withdrawn from the heads of agreement signed previously. This agreement is conditional in allowing up to 90 days from the date of signing for Sentry to complete its fund raising activities.

Highlights of the JVOA:
• a two phased funding approach has been agreed to for seismic and well(s) depending on technical conditions and results of 2007 and 2008 field seasons work programs.
• the first phase is for a minimum work commitment of 1000km for seismic or equivalent exploration technologies capable of unambiguous delineation of drillable prospects, excluding mobilization and other contractual costs. The minimum survey cost is estimated to be US$5m based on current seismic contractual, operational costs and availability. Sentry will earn an 80% stake in the Licenses after Phase one (1), but has the right to withdraw without earning should it wish to do so.
• the second phase is contingent on successful outcomes of Phase 1, however, if Phase two (2) is enacted at any time, Sentry will fund the drilling of at least one commitment well on a suitably ranked and risked prospect exclusive of mobilization and contractual cost. The minimum well cost is estimated to be US$8m based on current industry parameters. Sentry will earn a further 5% equity in the licenses after completion of Phase two (2).
35 Richardson Street West Perth WA 6005 Australia
PO Box 1440 West Perth WA 6872 Australia
Ph: +61 8 9211 1555 Fx: +61 8 9211 1500
ABN 25 009 121 644
• Farminee become Operator and will subcontract Monitor’s technical and field personnel. As Operator, Sentry is responsible for maintaining the licenses in good standing and executing all exploration work programs in an effective and efficient manner.
• Sentry will free carry Monitor for all operational and office costs as these apply to servicing the Kyrgyz operation from 2008 through to the completion of the agreed to work commitments and earning period(s).
Sentry will assume full operational responsibility after the conditional 90 day period (or earlier if conditionality is waived) for the work commitments, earning phases and operations. In the event that the fund raising activities are unsuccessful during the 90 day period, Sentry has the right to withdraw and terminate this agreement without penalty or further obligation.

The Kyrgyz Republic Oil & Gas Perspective
The Kyrgyz Republic is a Central Asian country whose southern border joins the prolific Tarim Basin, China’s dominant onshore oil and gas province with over 200 billion barrels of oil and 700 Trillion cubic feet of proven reserves. This world class accumulation of oil and gas fields lies just 150km southeast of the Company’s license areas. The equally prolific Junggar Basin is 100km northeast of the license areas and the well know giant oil and gas fields of Kazakhstan are immediately north. The southern license area is adjacent to acreage currently being explored by one of Australia’s dominant oil majors. Geologically the areas are comparable, having three prospective petroleum generative horizons, numerous large trap types and significant untapped potential. The Kyrgyz Republic has a fiscal regime advantageous to resource development and infrastructure is both existing and expanding, as the region becomes an important secure energy hub for China and the Far East.

About Monitor Energy Ltd
Monitor Energy is a Perth based exploration company with energy assets in both petroleum and uranium. The company has a strong internationally experienced management and leadership team, as well as a highly competent technical group capable of exploration operations in remote regions. The Company has its corporate headquarters in Perth, Australia and a well-resourced operations office in the Kyrgyz Republic. The joint venture with Sentry Petroleum Ltd allows the Company to continue building its energy portfolio with projects that meet its vision and business development strategy. Monitor is committed to deploying smart exploration methodologies and strategies that allow maximum shareholder value from its assets and interests.
35 Richardson Street West Perth WA 6005 Australia
PO Box 1440 West Perth WA 6872 Australia
Ph: +61 8 9211 1555 Fx: +61 8 9211 1500
ABN 25 009 121 644

About Sentry Petroleum
Sentry Petroleum Ltd is a debt free Nasdaq traded international oil and gas exploration company. The company's mission is to secure large land positions with drill ready prospects in the regions of the world with the most promise for large scale discovery. For more about Sentry please visit the website at www.sentrypetroleum.com
Further information
Yours faithfully,
Jon Roestenburg BSc, GBQ, MLM, CC
Managing Director
Monitor Energy Limited


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well here it is,

The long awaited JV, finally the deal is formalised, there remains but one box to be ticked and that is Sentry's funding arrangements,

All in all though I think its very positive that in such a difficualt mkt MHL don't have to come up with $10m-$15m in funding capital, at 2c thats more than MHL's current Mkt Cap

Bad day to release the ann though, mkts taking a belting


----------



## STRAT

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Bad day to release the ann though, mkts taking a belting



Hi YT, 
Surprising that MHL seems to be taking more of a hammering and with increased volume since the ann came out


----------



## nioka

I like the announcement. I did not like the medina bit.
 Sentry petroleum (From a google search);
       Based in Reno, Nevada.
       Market cap $62.5M SP $1.35 (prev close)
       From recent company announcement: Dr. Raj Rajeswarin has become a member of the company board. His remarkable career spans 25 yrs in the oil and gas industry including senior positions in such firms as Arco and Mobil. He is presently special oil and gas adviser to the Bank of Scotland, International Corpoprate Banking Division for South East Asia and has provided independent oil and gas advisory services to Rothschild and Sons, one of the worlds leading independent investment banking organisations.
       If they have a satisfactory result from their "due diligence" look at the prospects then there is a good chance that MHL will move forward. If they back out MHL probably is not a proposition that is worth holding on to, as I see it.


----------



## fundman

nioka said:


> I like the announcement. I did not like the medina bit.




Nioka I don't understand why you don't like the Medina bit, as it was the plan all the way along  for Sentry to be the J.V partner and Medina to withdraw.
As it also did with Sentry's FNQ tenements where Medina signed them up,
then withdrew leaving Sentry as operator. As Medina is a a Hong investment
group specializing in Oil and Gas investment, not an oil gas operating company.

 Sentry is vehicle set up Medina Investment Group to drill and for Medina to not just be a financier of projects they have funded 25 projects in 2007 one of their biggest funding projects is W.A. 11 billion dollar pluto gas field. I think Medina sees these profits from the projects the high price of Oil and gas and is direct a small amount of capital, miniscule compared to there investments to there own vehicle Sentry in Oil and gas.

I know for a fact that Mr A Hart(CEO of Sentry) was a consultant for Medina before Sentry and when you start to look who Sentry has on Board the management with Raj Rajeswaran who is a well respected Oil and gas expert throughout the world.

Speaking on the potential of Kyrgyzstan, Sentry Petroleum President Raj Rajeswaran commented, "The country of Kyrgyzstan is still largely unexplored for petroleum and sits surrounded by a vast oil and gas region. If the agreement is consummated it will provide Sentry with significant exploration potential. We expect to affirm our obligations within the 90 day provision period."

The last paragraph was taken from part of Media news release on the J>V released by Sentry, While things aren't moving as quick as what a lot would like I think Market conditions have a lot to do with it and I think by signing the J.V.O.A it would give Sentry full access to all of Monitors research to its fields including Gravity Survey and the Russian surveys. Which I am sure Monitor would not have given Sentry full access unless the signed on the dotted line. Also worth reading is Bio on Dr Raj Rajeswaran he has a pedigree
second to none and has done a lot and huge experience to offer. For him to join Sentry and move away from the big Oil companies Sentry's game plan would have to be pretty impressive to lure him.

For me MHL at the moment is undervalued and has been a victim of the market downturn fair value for MHL once the conditional period is over would be 3 + cents. Also it would advantageous for MHL to release more information on directional issues eg with U308 licences and J.V with Leopard.
The upside for MHL with what Young trader has focused on is the reserves
of OIL and Gas in the region, with fields surrounding MHL producing 200,000 bopd and not fully developed.  While 15% does not sound much MHL's cut would be 30000 or 3.6 mil a day, 25.2 mil a day or 1.314 billion a year.
The potential for a 2 cent stock to be free carried in this project is huge.
And the reward even for Sentry is massive to be involved in this project,
while these figures show the risk reward senario investing in a company like MHL.

Based on those figures MHL would be EPS about $2 and a $8 share price but
when you focus on potential and best case senario you also have to look at down side and that is back down to the lows of 1.4 cents if it doesn't
 eventuate. But like most spec investor who all know the risk we focus on the risk and the rewards and to me MHL rewards far out way the risks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I think it may have just been the fact that the JV took so long to get signed off on, ie alot of people "bought the rumuor" and may have yesterday "sold the fact"

As I keep saying, so long as MHL is all but free carried through the Elephant exploration its a good outcome as it keeps the free to focus on acquiring more projects ie South East Asian Oil and Gas leases


----------



## TCB

29-Jan-09 Quarterly Report   
30-Oct-08 Quarterly Report  
29-Oct-08 Annual Report   
29-Sep-08 Annual Report   
29-Jul-08 Quarterly Report  

Well at least we know they have to release these upcoming anns if little else


----------



## BenH

So best case scenario and worst case scenario what do you guys see MHL to be worth in the short term and the long term?


----------



## nioka

BenH said:


> So best case scenario and worst case scenario what do you guys see MHL to be worth in the short term and the long term?



 If anyone answers your question they would be accused of ramping or downramping. Just let's say the answer is $0 for worst and 'lord knows" for best. This is a spec and should be treated as such. I hold a few as it has possibilities in my mind. DYOR. You should be prepared to lose any investment in a spec.


----------



## rapture2002ca

Has anyone else noticed the massive cash burn rate in the Quarterley Activites Statement?

There is only $357k left in the kitty from $1mill the previous quarter.

Does this mean us suffering shareholders are going to be up for a cap raising soon?

I tell ya what, this JV with Sentry better go through and in a hurry otherwise we are going to be in for some more pain.


----------



## mickqld

rapture2002ca said:


> Has anyone else noticed the massive cash burn rate in the Quarterley Activites Statement?
> 
> There is only $357k left in the kitty from $1mill the previous quarter.
> 
> Does this mean us suffering shareholders are going to be up for a cap raising soon?
> 
> I tell ya what, this JV with Sentry better go through and in a hurry otherwise we are going to be in for some more pain.




Looks very much to me that they have thrown everything at this JV. Its basically an all or nothing play here. If Sentry comes through and signs the deal then MHL will be flush with cash. If it falls through then MHL is up the creek. My money is on this JV being signed,sealed and delivered very soon.


----------



## habs

well sentry has the 90 days to make a decision to go forward or not, fingers crossed...i think sentry will go forward with it, its too big an unexplored area for a large company to not get its hands on!


----------



## nyo

mickqld said:


> Looks very much to me that they have thrown everything at this JV. Its basically an all or nothing play here. If Sentry comes through and signs the deal then MHL will be flush with cash. If it falls through then MHL is up the creek. My money is on this JV being signed,sealed and delivered very soon.




Has anyone seen Sentry's announcement on 



> DENVER, CO, Apr 30, 2008 (MARKET WIRE via COMTEX) -- Oil and gas exploration company Sentry Petroleum Ltd. (OTCBB: SPLM)
> 
> # *announced today that it has acquired all exploration rights and obligations to ATP 865, a 1.68 million acre permit, 620 miles west of Brisbane in Queensland, Australia.*
> 
> Sentry CEO Alan Hart commented, "We have completed our due diligence on ATP 865 and are delighted to conclude the acquisition of such prospective acreage.
> 
> http://www2.marketwire.com/mw/emailprcntct?id=0551C9C5A5A26257
> 
> http://www.sentrypetroleum.com
> 
> Copyright 2008 Market Wire, All rights reserved.




What are the thoughts that with this out of the way that the MHL J/V may be next and the MHL cash position mentioned may be ok if the deal is completed?


----------



## BenH

Well no news is good news i guess, at least its not going backwards at this point. Im holding, hey its the only one i own not doing anything positive, but i live in hope. Im thinking when it goes bang, it will be a big bang


----------



## urgalzmine

BenH said:


> Well no news is good news i guess, at least its not going backwards at this point. Im holding, hey its the only one i own not doing anything positive, but i live in hope. Im thinking when it goes bang, it will be a big bang




You really need to patient dude.


Author: Lawrence Williams
Posted: Wednesday , 07 May 2008


MINING FINANCE AND INVESTMENT
LOW TAX REGIME
Kyrgyz government looking to lower tax rates to stimulate foreign mining investment
At a briefing to investors and press in London, the Kyrgyz government has put its case as an exciting region in which to invest in mining in an attempt to put some previously adverse publicity behind it.


Mr Kurmanaliev also pointed out that the country has a foreign investment code which does not discriminate against foreign companies and one of the lowest tax and royalty rates suffered by the mining industry anywhere in the world. The country is working on implementing a new mining code, based on accepted western practice which is due to come into force within the next two to three months, and which may promise even lower tax and royalty rates than at present.

With mining accounting for about 11 percent of the country's GDP, and with the current high metals prices being seen, the Kyrgyz Republic sees this as an opportunity to further develop its mining sector and with that huge consumer of metals and minerals, China, on its southern border is ideally located geographically close to the world's biggest market. Currently the country is entering into infrastructure improvement, with new road and rail connections into China.





Also u will need to wait for about 3 months to confirm the JV 

ahh sorry the link is here if u want to read the whole article, takes abit to load so again BE PATIENT!!!!

http://www.mineweb.net/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page67?oid=52528&sn=Detail


----------



## BenH

Thank you for that, very positive information indeed. I got stung a little by another company when the gov decided to raise taxes, there goes a few $ of the share price. So low tax rates is definitely an upside in my eyes


----------



## habs

interesting times at the moment at mhl

volume has increased daily for the  past few days and is higher that any time in the past 2 months and come off a bottom of .015 on may 5 to currently .024 as i type.  

i wonder if some poeple are buying ahead of the jv 90 day cooling off period


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I took a few off the table as the delays in getting this JV signed off on as well as the fact that it looks like they will need to raise funds have cloudied the picture

Knowing my luck Santos will probably farm it and it will go nuts lol


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Oh wow,

Things are really going from bad to worse for old MHL, 

I saw the speeding ticket, or so I thought, it was actually an ASX query as to how MHL expects to stay solvent

And then wham looks like all the traders exited

Well I saw this coming from the last qtrly cash flow (as stated in my 11.30am post) so glad I did bite the bullet and take some off the table

Its very upsetting to see this, MHL has so much potential and could so easily follwo in CIG's footsteps but management have no clue really, just like CTS the old adage, *"its better to have Great Management on an Avg Project then Avg Management on a Great Project"*

*For me a very important factor going forward with investing/research and stock picking is how much managemetns interests are aligned with mine, ie how many shares do the directors own *


----------



## Synergy

Wow is right.

And that is the end of my very brief day trading career. It's probably for the best.

Now where's that good news we were all waiting for?? 


Tomorrow... there's always tomorrow.


----------



## chrissyoscar

I had a bid of .019 all day and the stock was trading around .024 so I decided I better up the bid or get left behind if the shares keep moving forward tomorrow.
I upped it to .024 and got 55000 shares, only a small outlay but 1hr later the shares dropped 25%.
Things aren't over yet so it'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.
I suppose it's all part of the experience, win some lose some.
Good thing is it's not over yet.


----------



## habs

This is very disappointing, but a good learning experience. This one is in the bottom draw, who knows what will happen. 

On the face of it, they have the right people, and what looks to be a sound team (on paper), But there is just no go forward, not many market updates on what they are doing,and as a share holder you are left wondering for weeks on end what they are doing.... and a sense this year of no real motivation to get deals done, get projects underway etc... that is the impression I get. Nothing,zilch, no info on the asian projects that were hinting at earlier on.

This makes you wonder how on earth they are going to pay their staff wages in the 2nd half of the year! I could be wrong here and they might be trying their damn hardest.. who knows.

Im sticking to company's with a go forward, get the job done attitude with regular market announcements from now on.


----------



## alankew

I think some way of assesing management aprat from their previous track record is to fire a few emails/phone calls to them and see what response you get.If they ignore you once,never mind if they continually ignore you take your money elsewhere.(there are some ignorant B"s out there)Might even get the odd unknown snippet


----------



## TCB

56 days to D-Day....10th July is the end of the 90 days. Doubt whether they will hold out till the end, but not holding my breath...good luck to those still holding...


----------



## ba229

What... nobody want to coment on the lastest announcement regarding the lastest survey results? 

Don't look at me.


----------



## chrissyoscar

ba229 said:


> What... nobody want to coment on the lastest announcement regarding the lastest survey results?
> 
> Don't look at me.




Please enlighten us.
Hope the news was good but seeing that the share price dropped 10% today perhaps not.
I have had my eye on this stock but have been a little scared to jump on board.
Was it good news?


----------



## BenH

I think it had some positives in it however as there is still no guarantee that the JV will be signed, many are still too scared to jump in. You could readd all sorts of scenarios into it, i guess time will tell.


----------



## Dukey

ba229 said:


> What... nobody want to coment on the lastest announcement regarding the lastest survey results?
> 
> Don't look at me.




what!? - with an avatar like that?? How could we not???

... lastest ???     sorry .. couldn't resist  

Announcement seemed promising to me - some potential big targets... but theres a long long way to go.

g'luck all  - Dukey.


----------



## Santoro

Dukey said:


> Announcement seemed promising to me - some potential big targets... but theres a long long way to go.




With that sort of announcement I would expect that if it was extremely positive one could expect the JV signed off, no?

I like the potential here, however this needs to go lower before I get in, the low cash reserves are a worry.


----------



## Dukey

Santoro said:


> With that sort of announcement I would expect that if it was extremely positive one could expect the JV signed off, no?
> 
> I like the potential here, however this needs to go lower before I get in, the low cash reserves are a worry.




I believe further down the release they mentioned that the JV partner (potential partner?) was currently raising the required capital in order to go ahead and sign the agreement.... or something to that effect.
but yes I would think the signs are positive.  Maybe someone more in the know about how these agreements work could shed more light as I'm no expert by any means.


----------



## ba229

he he he 

thanks for the nice comments. That picture was taken by my best friend on her mobile. I just like it so decided to use it.

Anyways it was a neutral day in SP today and I am kind of relieved at that. I guess the JV is what will decide the fate of MHL what with such low cash reserves and all.

Its been a stock light on for announcements and then one that seems positive does little but drive SP down more.


----------



## BenH

Well i think i will vote ba229 as having the best pick on this forum, and MHL as the most frustrating, but worth the wait when the JV gets signed, Im seriously considering buying a few more while the price remains low. Its a risk i know but gee, what an upside


----------



## AussiePaul72

Seems to be the start of some momentum going forward in MHL at present. Buyers have been building and now actually outnumber sellers. 
The SP rose sharply by over 17% on Friday. I'm not aware of any news pending for this coming week. However, as those that have been watching know, MHL has a low market cap of $12-13M with a lot of potential upside. Maybe the market is once again realising this potential!! Anyone have any other news??


----------



## BenH

Im not sure of the details, but according to another site, MHL are waiting on a Joint Venture to be signed by Sentry, an american based company i think. According to sources Sentry have been in the process of raising funding before they sign off on the JV, one of their management people has announced on a radio station in New Zealand that he has been successful in raising capital. So i think people are joining dots, and assuming that its all related. I believe the JV has to be signed off withing a month from now, otherwise as MHL has no money, could be up the proverbial creek. On a side thought, another post i read mentioned a company drilling for uranium near MHL's leases accidentally struck oil lol. Either way, im in, and thinking about getting a few more. I think this has the potential to move rather quickly.


----------



## stock nub

Yeh all of a sudden on friday the buy side got stacked. I was having a look in the morning and it was around 11million to 22 million sellers then at close it was around even. 

A good listen............. An interview with Mr Alan Hart from US exploratory company, Sentry Petroleum, on peak oil. He mentions a little about capital raising for his company!

http://www.radionz.co.nz/national/programmes/saturday/20080607

enjoy


----------



## mobcat

Hi guys just got back from holidays and wow good old MHL is in play big time 10,000,000 in the buy depth at 1.9 and it,s not me for a change  Somethings on the go in old Boratville!!!!

Must be the JV with Sentry only 3 weeks to the deadline pre Ann pressure ????


----------



## stock nub

Gone up around 40% since the 4th of June. $0.017 to $0.024 at today's close. Someone was playing around at close to take it up the last 5% today with a buy of $500. My take on it is people are jumping on board prior to the expiry date of the cooling off period with Sentry. But I'm a noob so this is just my guess. Also the buy depth has improved greatly and now outweighs sellers. 

Anyone else care to give us an opinion. What is a justifiable price once the JV is fully confirmed. ATM the market cap is around  $15m @ $0.024 and from memory the JV was worth around $8m in stage one and $5m in stage two and also covers operational and office costs up until earning periods from wells? (lol is this going to happen ever 

Once this is signed off maybe a reasonable price taking into account the funding from Sentry is around:

@3c Market cap $19m approx
@4c Market cap $25m approx

CIGs market cap ATM is around $70m and there in the drilling stage in their tenements so on a peer comparison maybe MHL will be slowly re-rated as they tick off the boxes up until drilling!  
I see potential upside form here on in!

Happy to be corrected by the more experienced as the name says it all:

Cheers Stock nub (n00b)


----------



## mobcat

Big run today on open ,whats in store for our little baby today she sure seems popular of late if we can break the 2.5 shackles with strength we could sure test 3 cents on this pre JV ann pressure alone .

Very cheap MHL really at these levels with what they possibly have in Kyrgyzstan large fields of oil and U308 when and if the Sentry stamp go,s on the JV and the 16 mill kicks in we indeed could be in for some profits ,long over due but sure would be nice


----------



## 2BAD4U

I'm getting sick of these share placements costing me money. 
MON had a share placement approx 25% below what they were trading at.
FML bought at 8c then a share placement at 5.5c now they are trading at about 4.8c

Now MHL, things were looking good today at 2.6c and then the announcement of a 1.4c placement and bang.....back to 1.9c (27%). I was a bit too slow hitting the sell button 


EDIT: There goes my run at this months stock tipping competition


----------



## Synergy

Yes it's seriously annoying. Especially when this is not the announcement the market was expecting, with JV news expected this month.

I'm happy to be out at 2.2, but very frustrating.


----------



## rapture2002ca

2BAD4U said:


> I'm getting sick of these share placements costing me money.
> MON had a share placement approx 25% below what they were trading at.
> FML bought at 8c then a share placement at 5.5c now they are trading at about 4.8c
> 
> Now MHL, things were looking good today at 2.6c and then the announcement of a 1.4c placement and bang.....back to 1.9c (27%). I was a bit too slow hitting the sell button
> 
> 
> EDIT: There goes my run at this months stock tipping competition




I feel your pain, another kick in the guts for the MHL faithful. Well I'm almost out of faith with this dog stock. Another pump and dump.

MHL management really know when to release a lousy ann to the market just when things start to look up. If it was a one off then ok, but this is probably the 3 or 4 time this has occurred and the sp has spiralled into meltdown.

I'm still in (foolish I know) just because of the JV deal soon. But I've got a sneaking suspicion that even when that gets ann it aint going to lift it much due to the seemingly shady approach MHL's management have with their communication skills.


----------



## JTLP

A possible reason for the run up would have been that several "insiders" caught wind of an ANN to be announced to the mkt soon. They bought up, thinking it would be "the one"...this placement or whatever happened...bam everyone leaves + price falls.

I do not hold but that's what I think has happened...

+

Management don't want a speeding ticket so they drop that doozy on y'all


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I took a few off the table as the delays in getting this JV signed off on *as well as the fact that it looks like they will need to raise funds have cloudied the picture*
> 
> Knowing my luck Santos will probably farm it and it will go nuts lol




Well I saw this coming early May, but never thought they'd raise funds like this, an SPP would have been much better, at least then we all get a chance to share in the cheap prices, or if your going to do a placement at least do it to someone with Clout is Santos or China National Petroleum or even bloody Sentry, who the helll are this mob? and why so cheap?

I'm all but ready to write this dog off

I'm glad my current position is a free carried one from months ago off the intial big run up, makes me wish I sold them all to make a profit,




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Its very upsetting to see this, MHL has so much potential and could so easily follwo in CIG's footsteps but management have no clue really, just like CTS the old adage, *"its better to have Great Management on an Avg Project then Avg Management on a Great Project"*
> 
> *For me a very important factor going forward with investing/research and stock picking is how much managemetns interests are aligned with mine, ie how many shares do the directors own *


----------



## mobcat

Have to agree YT the management are dogs mate ,not even a offer of 1 cent options to holders say 100 million with a 4 cent ex 2010 i would of been up for it and i think a lot of holders would of to ,
sure would of helped to heel the wounds of 2008 holding this rabid biting dog of late ,what gets me is every time she moves head office shuts the move down with a ann ,i have never been kicked in the guts so many times by a company in such a short period of time as MHL i love the story of MHL but man it,s turning into a Epic read this year.

The JV should show some green but it,s a very large bottom draw for MHL for me, till if we do one day get the drills turning has been a fun ride MHL sure is a volatile little bugger goodluck all bring on the JV or the SE asian news now hey


----------



## AussiePaul72

Well guys you gotta say that MHL offers a much better and longer lasting roller coaster ride than any theme park going around!!
We've just come over that peak at 2.6 and down the big 'capital raising' dipper with plenty of speed which has helped after bottoming out at 1.7 and quickly back up the steep incline. Today bolting up over 17% to 2c with plenty of momentum behind us. Seems MHL will continue to move up with strong volume filling in behind. The capital raising may just be a quick reality check and speed bump as MHL momentum seems to be building strong momentum again.
Good luck to all fellow MHL holders ...... Keep your chin up as i have a sneaky suspension there is still lots of interest in this stock


----------



## nioka

I would liked to have had the oportunity of some more shares at the issue price. There may be good reasons why it was done the way it was done. The cost or raising just a little over $1m by having to make the offer to every shareholder would have been considerable. The issue hasn't diluted the stock too much if the exploration is successful. Meanwhile the volatility in the stock makes it a proposition to trade it.


----------



## stock nub

18 June 2008
COMPLETION OF $1.232 MILLION CAPITAL RAISING, OPTION ENTITLEMENT
OFFER TO EXISTING SHAREHOLDERS AND OPTION PLACEMENT

Monitor Energy Limited (“Monitor” or “Company”) is pleased to advise that the capital raising with Melbourne Capital Limited (“MCL”) announced to the ASX on 13 June 2008 has been fully subscribed. A total of 88 million fully paid ordinary shares have today been issued at $0.014 per share, to raise $1,232,000 before costs associated with the placement. The placement was to sophisticated investors as outlined under s708(8) of the Corporations Act. The funds raised from the placement will be used by Monitor for the purposes of:

• Pursuing ongoing project opportunities in South-East Asia and in other known near term
production areas.

• Working Capital.

Option Entitlement Offer:

Monitor intends to proceed with an Option Entitlement Offer to all existing shareholders on the basis of one option for every two shares held at a subscription price of $0.002 per option (for a total issue of approximately 364 million options). These options will have an expiry date of 31 August 2011, and an exercise price of $0.025 per share. Monitor has agreed with MCL that MCL will have the right to place any options that are not subscribed to by shareholders at its discretion to clients of MCL on an “all reasonable endeavours basis”. Upon the successful completion of the placement of these options, the entitlement offer will raise approximately $728,000 before
costs associated with the offer.

Option Placement
Monitor intends to seek shareholder approval to issue further options on the same terms and conditions as the entitlement offer options. Specifically:

• That shareholder approval be sought to approve the placement of 250 million options to clients of MCL at MCL’s discretion, at a subscription price of $0.002 cents each to raise $500,000.

• That shareholders approve the ability for existing Directors Mr Mark Gwynne and Mr Jon Roestenburg to subscribe for up to 12.5 million options at a subscription price of $0.002 each to raise $25,000.

• That shareholder approval be sought to approve the issue to MCL of 28.75 million options as consideration for services provided with regard to the fund raising services provided. Monitor intends to apply to the ASX to have all securities the subject of the Agreement quoted on the ASX. The Board of Directors of Monitor view the Agreement with MCL as a positive step forward for the Company. The funds raised via the issue of the shares and options will enable Monitor to continue to advance the company’s strategy of adding significant shareholder value through the development of a diversified petroleum asset portfolio, as well as advancing negotiations on
identified leads in South-East Asia, and other regions.

Whats everyone's opinion. I think the options should have a higher exercise price. Shouldn't they be assuming the share price might of increased due to progress with other ventures ie JV with sentry (assuming its signed) and U308 play with leopard? I don't get it? The options have a time value (to 2011) which doesn't seem to count for sweet FA! Anyone else want to share some wisdom on these options.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well this management have now offcially fallen into my DOG management basket along with CTS's 

Why?

Well whent he SP was 2c-2.4c they announced a "placement" of 88m shares @ 1.4c = a 30% - 45% discount to the lucky Melbourne Capital clients,

Now today they announce a 1:2 options placement to us long loyal share holders but then they go and give 250M options to lients of Melbourne Capital , based on their 88M share holding = 3:1 bonus options, thats 6x what we normal shareholders get

I don't know about you guys but I've all but lost patience


----------



## AussiePaul72

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well this management have now offcially fallen into my DOG management basket along with CTS's
> 
> Why?
> 
> Well whent he SP was 2c-2.4c they announced a "placement" of 88m shares @ 1.4c = a 30% - 45% discount to the lucky Melbourne Capital clients,
> 
> Now today they announce a 1:2 options placement to us long loyal share holders but then they go and give 250M options to lients of Melbourne Capital , based on their 88M share holding = 3:1 bonus options, thats 6x what we normal shareholders get
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I've all but lost patience




Well YT ....... with all due respect

'One mans dog stock is another mans treasure stock'

I've had this one in the bottom draw for quite a while now but i do see potential in the near (next few months) future. I've been encouraged by the momentum in the SP over recent weeks even despite the sell down on the placement the other day. We haven't had any good news announcements yet and if and when they come i think MHL could really run!!


----------



## nyo

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well this management have now offcially fallen into my DOG management basket along with CTS's
> 
> Why?
> 
> Well whent he SP was 2c-2.4c they announced a "placement" of 88m shares @ 1.4c = a 30% - 45% discount to the lucky Melbourne Capital clients,
> 
> Now today they announce a 1:2 options placement to us long loyal share holders but then they go and give 250M options to lients of Melbourne Capital , based on their 88M share holding = 3:1 bonus options, thats 6x what we normal shareholders get
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I've all but lost patience




From another site

There goes my jam jar money 

*"Separately, Sentry Petroleum today announced that it will not proceed with its previously announced joint venture with Monitor Energy."*


Sentry Petroleum Retains PAN Consultants as Investor Relations Counsel
Monday 06/30/2008 11:47 AM ET - Market Wire

Sentry Petroleum Ltd., a U.S. independent oil and gas exploration company (OTCBB: SPLM), today announced that it has retained PAN Consultants Ltd., a New York-based investor relations firm, to serve as its investor relations counsel.

"Sentry has embarked on an ambitious oil and gas acquisition program in the commercially proven Adavale Basin in Queensland Australia, having assembled over one and half million acres of highly prospective exploration leases and negotiating the rights to additional acreage," said Sentry Petroleum President Dr. Raj Rajeswaran. "As we move ahead to create shareholder value, we want to communicate corporate developments to our shareholders and the financial community, and have therefore retained PAN Consultants to assist us in that effort."

"I am delighted to have the opportunity to represent Sentry Petroleum, a company that is run by a group of seasoned oil and gas professionals, each of which are proven oil finders with stellar exploration and production experience," said Philippe Niemetz, PAN Consultants

Separately, Sentry Petroleum today announced that it will not proceed with its previously announced joint venture with Monitor Energy.

About Sentry Petroleum

Sentry Petroleum is a junior oil and gas exploration company focused in Asia. The company's mission is to secure large land positions with drill ready prospects in the regions of the world with the most promise for large scale discovery. The Company will continue to leverage its strengths with a vision to become a premier independent oil and gas company.

Forward-Looking Statements:

This release includes certain statements that may be deemed to be "forward-looking statements" within the meaning of applicable legislation. Other than statements of historical fact, all statements in this release addressing future operations, undiscovered hydrocarbon resource potential, exploration, potential reservoirs, prospects, leads and other contingencies are forward-looking statements. Although management believes the expectations expressed in such forward-looking statements are based on reasonable assumptions, such statements are not guarantees of future performance, and actual results may differ materially from those in the forward-looking statements due to factors such as market prices, exploration successes, continued availability of capital and financing, and general economic, market, political or business conditions. Please see our public filings at www.sec.gov and www.sedar.com for further information.

Contact:
Investor Relations
866.680.7649
Email Contact
www.sentrypetroleum.com

Philippe Niemetz
PAN Consultants Ltd.
14 Wall Street
20th Floor
New York, NY 10005
212.344.6464 or 800.477.7570
Email Contact



SOURCE: Sentry Petroleum

http://www2.marketwire.com/mw/emailprcntct...C000589F4B2F64F
http://www.sentrypetroleum.com
http://www2.marketwire.com/mw/emailprcntct...4DCD551A3B6AC49


----------



## habs

geez, glad i sold this at a small loss and did not wait for this announcement to come out, 

i guess them's the risks with these small oilers.


i feel for those that bought at 4c + 6 months ago


----------



## Gspot

Sentry withdraws due to being unable to meet it's finacial agreement. Now Monitor is in talks with other parties about Kyrgyz Jv.
Market didn't like this deal from day dot. Is it possible Monitor could run higher like last time, leading upto JV news.
Or am I dreaming?
OOOOh, to see 6c again.


----------



## karmatik

Anyone know the word on the street with this one? 

Particularly interested in tech/a's point of view from a technical aspect as he made a good call on this one when the **** fell out of the share price.


----------



## prawn_86

Ann out: They found an oil seep above ground! That must be prety rare these days.

Shame that they have taken so long to organise a JV, but this proves there is oil there. While this ann takes out some of the risk i still wouldnt invest for a long time period as i dont trust the management anymore...


----------



## nioka

MHL up 40%+ today on news that it has discovered oil on the surface at its Kyrgyz site. Let us hope it isn't just someone doing an oil change in a vehicle.


----------



## Doris

nioka said:


> MHL up 40%+ today on news that it has discovered oil on the surface at its Kyrgyz site. Let us hope it isn't just someone doing an oil change in a vehicle.




Lol... No...  
They have a photo of the seep.  No cars around.  

HIGHLIGHTS
•
Discovery of oil seeps confirms active oil system and new petroleum province.
•
Company lodges bid for highly prospective Indonesian block.
•
Farm out discussions of Kyrgyz oil projects continuing.
Monitor Energy Ltd (“Monitor” or the “Company”) is pleased to announce that it has made a significant discovery at its At Bashi oil licence in the Kyrgyz Republic and has also lodged a bid for a highly prospective block in Indonesia.


----------



## mobcat

I sold my parcel today had enough of part time mangement and .2 oppies and the clincher was a photo of a puddle of oil what a joke LOL goodluck all still holding 1.6 did me just fine


----------



## petee

folks

found this qarticle refering to MHLs AT BASHI petroleum license.Very promising huge amount of oil in the billions of barrels

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/centralasia/kyrgyz-energy.htm

Kyrgyzstan contains seven developed oil fields and two oil/gas. Kyrgyzneftgaz is the state-owned joint stock company responsible for production of oil and gas, and is presently looking for a foreign partner to introduce modern methods of oil and gas drilling. During the year 2000, Kyrgyzstan has had oilfield surveys by a team of specialists which, in November 2000, forecasted that Kyrgyzstan could become self-sufficient in oil by exploiting various reserves. In the Fergana Valley, there is an estimated reserve of over 700 million barrels, and the combined reserves of depressions at Chuy, Alay, Issyk-Kul, and At-Bashi could be as much as 1.5 to 2.2 billion barrels. These are not yet proved yet, however, and Kyrgyzstan's known proved crude oil reserves are presently only 40 million barrels


----------



## TCB

Ann out..what a joke another cap raising. This company has turned out to be a complete joke. The ASX should be doing something about these rouges.


----------



## h3ath

Small punt of 500 000 at 0.002.

Some volume going through lately.

Perhaps its time that this dog barked.


----------



## Gspot

I have tried numerous times to get in contact with their office and speak to someone about what they are doing/ next announcement due, etc. For the first couple of calls I had a receptionist promise that someone would call me back, and that never happenned. Now I try calling and the phone goes to answering machine, with no one still returning my calls.
The web site is terrible, information to shareholders on what they are doing doesn't exist and the share price reflects all this.
Does anyone have any idea what is going on with these scandals?


----------



## gordon2007

May I suggest run. Take your loses and don't look back. There has been heaps of volume latelly but I'd still stay as far away as possible.


----------



## irondragon

This is an interesting stock. Victim of the Finacial Crisis. Lots of talk about dodgey management etc. However it appears that it's punters who lost a few quid having sour grapes. 

Analyzing their recent Quarterly Report there are a few positives to look at- 



> The Company is vigorously continuing its efforts to add value through smart exploration and at the same time farm out the Kyrgyz Assets to the right partner to establish a working joint venture in both oil & gas and uranium.






> Currently the company is in ongoing discussions to *various large resource companies* and *funding groups *which remains the principle corporate focus for the Kyrgyz assets.






> The Paleozoic era and associated reservoirs is known to contain a large proportion of the world’s oil supply suggesting that the Company’s areas in Kyrgyzstan have untapped potential, and the existence of a petroleum system has now been established. Future work programs are
> planned to unlock this potential.




The company has always maintained they have been in discussions with large resource companies. However now in the QR they have included *funding groups*. If they can jag a deal for funding then at MHL's current low prices, one could make some potentially big gains as a new holder. Existing holders who bought in at higher prices, potentially (possibily)have more time to ride this one out, and claw back any paper losses. 

There was some decent volume and buying action yesterday driving the SP up 100%! 

This may play out more favourably than people think. Then again it is high risk. Oil prices are on the rise. The Kyrgyz govt is possibily teaming up with Belarus in uranium development on known deposits in the area. 

Worth a punt?  Maybe as this one will probably ride higher on the back of yesterday's volume over the next few weeks. Time will tell if this stock is rising on either underwriters churning the stock or something else brewing behind the scenes. 

One to watch!!!


----------



## h3ath

Up 100% over the month (since my last post) - no reason to sell yet - still looks solid with no large scale dumping.

Although I'm aware I'm playing with the devil here.

:evilburn:


----------



## Putty7

"Monitor is at an advanced stage of farm-out negotiations with a specialist uranium company with the aim of ensuring funding to carry out its ongoing technical work." 

This was taken out of their announcement "Extension of uranium deposit in the KYRGYZ Republic" yesterday, today they have a trading hold pending an announcement coming Monday, could it be feasible to assume they may be about to farm out the uranium tennement.

I have a small parcel at .003, would appreciate anyones thoughts as I am relatively new to trading but it looks good to me and after reading through the previous posts feelings about the share are mixed at best.


----------



## stock nub

A new direction and a breath of fresh air! From here where we go is anyone's guess! 

1 billion shares + many options. loose as a goose.

They are going to need to do a share consolidation sometime i recon


----------



## stinger_au

MHL just gave the record date, 1/10 - and the share price went up.

I have held this for longer than I care to remember, I wonder if it will rise back above what i bought it for. I hope they actual stick something into the group and suck something out for a change other than money from the stock market.


----------



## skyQuake

stinger_au said:


> MHL just gave the record date, 1/10 - and the share price went up.
> 
> I have held this for longer than I care to remember, I wonder if it will rise back above what i bought it for. I hope they actual stick something into the group and suck something out for a change other than money from the stock market.




today was the ex-entitlement date. Should be 0.0035 tomorrow thanks to the rights issue (0.2c 1:1 basis)   .


----------



## Putty7

Nice announcement today on the Uranium porfolio....

*Monitor Farms Out Kyrgyzstan Uranium Interest*

Key points:
. Monitor ensures funding of its Kyrgyzstan uranium project via farmout
. specialist Australian uranium company to acquire 75% of the Kashkasu project
located in area of historic mining
. a program of diamond drilling to begin as soon as possible
. farmin partner will then fund an exploration program to the value of $1.5m, aimed
at proving up a JORC-compliant resource
. farmout is part of Monitor’s strategy to focus attention on its growing oil and gas
portfolio.

Not a lot of movement in price or volume though as the capital raising seems to be holding things back at the moment.


----------



## irondragon

Reading through MHL's recent announcements regarding the exploration of PEL 115 in the South Australian Cooper Basin it appears drilling starts on 15th of November 2009. 

The estimated time to reach primary objective (1.5 mbs of oil) is seven days. It will take a further three days post primary to reach the secondary target of gas (plus there is a high probability of oil being there too, according to previous announcements). 

Could be a great trading opportunity considering the SP is currently 0.003 cents. One to keep watching.


----------



## Putty7

New announcement concerning drilling of Pel 115 today, Holding these at .003c, a lot of shares on offer after the capital raising at .002c, should see a result maybe end of November, early Decmber, market cap is around 9 mil.




> Monitor Energy drilling operations start on Fury – 1.
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> • The company has commenced drilling operations on its Australian, Cooper
> Basin License PEL 115 together with Operator Victoria Petroleum on the Fury
> prospect.
> 
> • The Century – 3 drilling rig has been released today by Victoria Petroleum and
> is mobilising to the Fury - 1 location in preparation for the well spud.
> 
> • Spud date is anticipated to be around November 14th
> 
> • Drilling is expected to take approximately two weeks to a total depth of
> 2000m and will intersect the primary Cretaceous Murta Formation objective
> within a week from spud and the secondary objective in the Permian
> Patchawarra Formation within two weeks.
> 
> • The well plan is to drill through to total depth, then log the entire open hole
> section before casing and depending on results, testing.


----------



## Putty7

Monday announcement of farm out...



> MONITOR FARMS OUT AN INTEREST IN PEL 115
> 
> BEFORE SPUD OF FURY-1 WELL
> 
> Monitor Energy Limited (ASX Code:MHL) is pleased to announce that it has
> successfully farmed out a portion of the interest it has the right to earn in PEL 115 to a private company, Lion Petroleum Pty Ltd. Lion has agreed to pay 50% of the cost of the two-well PEL 115 farmin program with Victoria Petroleum as Operator. The terms of the farmout result in Monitor Energy Limited (Monitor) now participating in a two well back-to-back drilling program in PEL 115 with the drilling of the Fury-1 appraisal/ exploration well to be followed by the Airacobra-1 exploration well.
> 
> As a result of this farmout, Monitor has a partially free carried 42% earning interest through the two farmin wells. Importantly, upon the completion of the two well drilling program, Monitor will have earned a 42% interest in all of PEL 115 and its significant exploration prospect portfolio.
> 
> The rig is on location at Fury-1 and is currently 100% on location ready to spud. (Sunday November 15th). Monitor will provide weekly operational updates and at significant events or milestones during the drilling of the wells Fury - 1 and Airacobra -1.
> 
> Fury -1 is testing a 3D seismically defined combined Jurassic/Permian target with the potential to contain up to 28.5 million barrels of oil, if oil is present. Encouragement for the presence of oil in the Fury Prospect is provided by the oil shows and minor oil recovery in the Murta and Permian target horizons in Lightning-1, down dip and 650 metres to the southwest of Fury-1.
> 
> The second well in the drilling program, the 3D seismically defined Airacobra Prospect (figures 2 & 3), has the potential to contain up to 1.28 million barrels of oil, if oil is present. Encouragement for the presence of oil in Airacobra-1 is provided by the Airacobra Prospect being immediately adjacent to the producing Santos operated Caroowinnie/Narcoonowie Oil field, 2km to the southeast and the oil shows seen in the down dip well Pelkita-1, 4km to the north west.
> 
> Monitor Energy Ltd Managing Director Jon Roestenburg said;
> 
> “We are pleased with this farmout, as Monitor has laid off a significant part of its cost exposure to the original farmin program of paying 100% of the cost of drilling two wells to earn a majority interest in PEL 115. This has resulted in Monitor having sufficient funds on hand to pay for its share of the back-to-back drilling of the two farmin wells. Monitor through this farmin has reduced the cost of its exposure to the immediate drilling of two highly prospective prospects in PEL 115 adjacent to producing oil fields.”
> 
> The participants in the drilling of Fury-1, Airacobra-1 and their respective interests during the drilling of the wells and in PEL 115 following the completion of drilling are as follows;
> 
> Monitor Energy Limited 42%
> Victoria Petroleum N.L. (Operator) 33%
> Lion Petroleum Pty Ltd. 25%
> 
> The farmin by Monitor and Lion into PEL 115 is subject to the approval of the regulatory authorities.





Drilling report out today.......



> Fury–1 well spuds for Monitor Energy Ltd Joint Venture.
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> • Fury–1 started drilling at 21:00 hrs on Sunday November 15th and is drilling
> ahead at 42m as of last drilling report
> • Drilling is expected to take approximately two weeks to a total depth of 2000m and will intersect the primary Cretaceous Murta Formation objective
> by the weekend of November 21st–22nd and the secondary objective in the
> Permian Patchawarra Formation within two weeks.
> • The well plan is to drill through to total depth, then log the entire open hole
> section before casing and depending on results, testing.
> • Site preparations have commenced at the Airacobra–1 prospect to be drilled
> after Fury–1 adjacent to the Narcoonowie Oil Field
> 
> Monitor Energy Ltd with Victoria Petroleum NL (operator) and Lion Petroleum Pty Ltd have started drilling at the Fury – 1 well location. The well has two objectives, the first, the Cretaceous/Jurassic Murta, McKinley and Namur Formation and a second objective in the Permian Patchawarra Formation with targeted gas and/or oil, shown in figure 1.
> 
> As per the latest daily drilling report from the Operator, well site and rig-up operations were completed in time for spud at 21:00 hours on Sunday night, November 15th. The rig is currently drilling ahead at 42m and is expected to reach the primary objective within the Murta formation by the weekend. Drilling will continue to a total depth of 2000m, after which the well
> will be logged prior to casing and testing on a success basis if required.
> 
> Meanwhile, site preparations have commenced at the Airacobra Prospect further northwest of Fury and adjacent to the Narcoonowie Oil Field operated by Santos. The Airacobra well will be drilled “back-to-back” with Fury-1 to take advantage of the proximity of the drilling rig and operational personnel. The Airacobra four way dip closure is also defined by modern 3D seismic
> data and will also test for oil within the Createceous/Jurassic stratigraphy common to most producing oil fields in the vicinity.




It's good to see they have reduced their risk by the farm out, hopefully Monday according to the drill report we should no if they encounter hydrocarbons, a new direction and all going well a new breath of life for this company.


----------



## Putty7

> Monitor Farms into PEL 110
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> • Monitor signs PEL110 Farmin with Cooper Energy Ltd
> • Located on emerging prospective NW margin on Cooper Basin
> • Well to be drilled around end of 2010
> • Earning 20% equity by paying 40% of one well costs
> • Keenia Prospect identified as current drilling target to test 1.2MBBO
> 
> Monitor Energy Limited (“Monitor”) is pleased to announce that it has signed a
> farmin agreement with Cooper Energy Ltd for a 20% stake in PEL110 situated on the northwest margin of the Cooper Basin. Monitor will earn 20% equity by paying 40% of the costs of one exploration well. The well is likely to be drilled in the second half of 2010 at an estimated total cost of A$2 million.
> 
> The Cooper Basin is a deep northeast – southwest trending basin that has
> generated the bulk of Australia’s onshore oil and gas production for the last several decades, figure 1. The Basin has enjoyed renewed interest by companies exploring its western and north western margins with significant new discoveries by Victoria Petroleum, Beach Petroleum, Cooper Energy and Stuart Petroleum.
> 
> The story of the Cooper/Eromanga Basin`s western and north-western margins is still just developing. Knowledge of the size and types of oil traps is still evolving, including the possibility of stratigraphic traps of larger size than traditional anticlines and faulted anticlines with the mature Birkhead/Hutton Formations showing strong potential.The possibility of larger discoveries, renewed focus on the Cooper-Eromanga Basin`s high exploration success
> rates, make the PEL 110 farm-in an attractive licence to add to our growing regional portfolio.
> 
> PEL110, a 1453km² exploration licence, lies on the up-dip edge, north of
> previously discovered Kilearny and Telopea oil and gas fields and west of the James oil field, figure 2. The main reservoirs are Jurassic and Permian, however the Juradsic Birkhead and Hutton are becoming a modern reservoir/source focus.
> 
> The PEL110 Joint Venture comprised of Monitor Energy Ltd (20%), Cooper Energy (20%) and Magellan (60%) has identified 7 leads and prospects that have individual P50 undiscovered recoverable oil estimates ranging from 0.6 to 3.8 million barrels at the Birkhead/Hutton formation level, in similar stratigraphy as recent discoveries along the margin.
> 
> The Keenia prospect, shown in figure 3, is considered the most likely first drill
> target, lies in the migration pathway for oil on a structural nose adjacent to the Cooper Basin deep and has the potential to contain P50 reserves of 1.5MBO. All the known prospects have the potential to contain oil in multiple reservoirs within the Birkhead/Hutton, Tinchoo and Poolowanna formations, which would increase the recoverable oil volumes should more than one formation yield a discovery.




Another Farm in for Monitor this one with COE, still a bit early to get excited but they seem to be looking at adding good resources that are largely de-risked, the Kyrgyz Uranium project with new partner Raisama sees Monitor free carried holding a 25% interest, they still have the Oil prospects in Kyrgyz to farm out which will hopefully see something happen in 2010. A positive result from the current 2 well drill program with VPE and Lion might give new life to the SP


----------



## Putty7

> *OIL SHOWS IN FURY-1, PEL 115, SOUTH AUSTRALIAN COOPER BASIN*
> 
> Victoria Petroleum N.L. (Vicpet) as operator of the Fury-1 exploration well advises that good oil shows have been observed in target sands of the Murta Formation, over a 12 metre gross interval from 1,309 -1,321 metres. The current operation is drilling ahead at 1,363 metres towards the next target, sands of the Permian Formation.
> 
> The full significance of the good oil shows drilled in Fury-1 will be evaluated by wire line logs, side wall cores and testing after the well has been drilled to the planned total depth of 2,000 metres in approximately five days time.
> 
> The presence of good oil shows in Fury-1 confirms the encouragement for the presence of hydrocarbons in Fury-1 provided by the oil shows seen 663 metre to the southwest in Lightning-1, drilled in 2006. Subsequent to the drilling of Lightning-1, a remapping of the up dip Fury Prospect 3D seismic data indicates the Fury Prospect is a four way dip closed structure with the potential to contain a combined maximum unrisked P10 Jurassic and Permian resource of up to 27 million barrels of oil and 23 billion cubic feet of gas if, oil and gas are present. Fury-1 is 5 kilometres to the northeast of the Victoria Petroleum operated Mirage Oil Field.
> 
> Vicpet managing director John Kopcheff commenting on the oil shows seen in Fury-1 said:“Vicpet is very pleased that good oil shows have been observed in the target sands of the Murta formation in Fury-1. We look forward to the evaluation of the significance of these oil shows by wire line logs and testing after the well has drilled to total depth. The drilling of Fury-1 is the first well in the renewed search for further commercial oil fields in the very large oil bearing Murta complex in the Mirage-Lightning-Fury area and follows on from our original successful discovery of the Mirage Oil Field.”
> 
> Following the completion of drilling operations at Fury-1, the drilling rig will be moved to the Airacobra Prospect to drill the second well in the PEL 115 drilling program.




Good news for Monitor today, might be the start of something after their recent new direction with the company. Still holding at .003c


----------



## Putty7

Good volume traded yesterday and again today, 183 million through today at time of writing and .003 sellers cleaned out with 103 million lined up on the buy side now (.003). 

With Patersons taking the shortfall of 588 million (approx) from Cap Raising shortfall at .002 (Oct) hopefully most of these that were to be dumped have gone through now (purely speculation on my part).

Should know around Monday if secondary target of Fury-1 was successful or dry.


----------



## Squawkbox

Yes, Putty7; I am also encouraged with the sp now up to .004.

There is of course an even more prospective site to be drilled immediately following Fury, so lots of excitement ahead. I believe that MHL has made the correct decision to focus on an area in which VPE and ITC have both been doing so well.


----------



## Putty7

> *Wet Gas Shows in Permian Fury1*
> 
> Well Drilling Progress Report
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> ● Fury–1 drilling ahead to second objective in the Patchawarra , targeting 23BCF gas or a similar volume of oil if present.
> 
> ● At 06:00 hrs today, December 1 2009, Fury–1 reached a depth of 1838m some 48m above the secondary objective and 162m above total depth at 2000m.
> 
> ● The well has penetrated Permian sediments returning good wet gas shows,
> reaching over 70 units of total gas with 50 - 70% fluorescence recorded from
> sandstones in the Epsilon Formation.
> 
> ● After reaching total depth at 2,000 metres, the wet gas shows observed to date in the Permian sands, as well as the good oil shows observed over the gross 12 metre interval in the Murta sands, will be evaluated by wire line logs, side wall cores and testing.
> 
> Monitor Energy Limited’s drilling operation with Victoria Petroleum NL (Operator) and Lion Petroleum Pty Ltd at Fury–1 has to date reached a depth of 1838m at 06:00hrs, December 1 2009. The section penetrated so far comprises Toolachee, Daralingie, Roseneath, Epsilon and Murteree Formation sandstones, siltstones, shales and coal seams, reaching thicknesses of 4m. Consistent multi‐component gas shows associated with coal seams and carbonaceous siltstones indicate the presence of higher order hydrocarbons in the section. Fluorescence of 50–70% very pale blue green, with a weak pale blue green crush cut has been recorded in Epsilon Formation sandstones. Its full significance will be evaluated after drilling.
> 
> Managing Director Jon Roestenburg, reporting from the Fury well site, said: “Gas compositions and fluorescence of the type intersected at this depth in Fury–1 are a positive indicator of the potential of the section and in particular as the coal seams are known to have generated large volumes of gas and liquids throughout the Cooper Basin. They are a positive indicator of what could be expected in the Patchawarra objective.”




It appears the second target will be on the money to go along with the first target, still a bit early but good indications. Still one well to drill after this one


----------



## Sweet Synergy

Options are looking interesting.

ASX's most traded by volume today.
Massive volume spike on MHLO chart!


----------



## Putty7

Yes theres certainly a bit of interest around at the moment both for the shares and the options, the success of the FURY-1 hole got things moving in the right direction. AIRCOBRA-1 should spud within a week aimed at a bigger target than FURY-1 so a positive result there will be interesting for the SP. 

Theres a lot of traders who have been burnt by MHL, I think they are victim of their own complacency during the good times, similar to SSS, MPJ and others, maybe the GFC has given them the wake up call they needed. 

Emailed them a week or so ago with regards to the outdated website, apparently a new one will be up this month.

They have sorted out their Uranium tennements in Krygystan, if they can do the same with the Krygystan Oil and Gas tennements then things should be back on track again.


----------



## stinger_au

I love the term "found good oil shows" on a fast read you could mistake this for "found oil!".

The min they say yes "Oil found" and we about to sell it on the market then the SP will rocket until then its just all hope .


----------



## Putty7

AIRACOBRA-1 commenced drilling Friday 11 November, 2340m to drill, approximately 22 days to complete, target possible 1.3 million barrels of oil. Refer to ASX announcement from VPE or MHL.


----------



## Putty7

Another Trading Halt, another Cap Raising. I suspect after drilling the two holes they will be a little shy of cash and if they are successful with them they need to be brought online quickly, not going to do the SP any favours but as long as the shareholders get a look in will have to live with it, should be announced before Thursday.


----------



## prawn_86

Putty7 said:


> Another Trading Halt, another Cap Raising. I suspect after drilling the two holes they will be a little shy of cash and if they are successful with them they need to be brought online quickly, not going to do the SP any favours but as long as the shareholders get a look in will have to live with it, should be announced before Thursday.




Another one of these speccy oilers who only ever seem to drill the odd hole here and there and never bring anything online, yet the management still rake in a few hundred k each year. Tough life...


----------



## Putty7

prawn_86 said:


> Another one of these speccy oilers who only ever seem to drill the odd hole here and there and never bring anything online, yet the management still rake in a few hundred k each year. Tough life...




Should look into starting one of these companies Prawn, this lot havent done a lot at all over the last few years, bought it as a spec and its been going great guns lately, I guess if you have to do a Cap Raising it has a greater chance of success while things are going on. I havent put these into the LKO/EGO box just yet lol


----------



## prawn_86

Putty7 said:


> Should look into starting one of these companies Prawn




I have seriously thought about it.

After a few years work and some time to build up some contacts perhaps that can be my 'retirement' plan. Peg a few tenemants in a foreign country. Float the co, bring in 250k a yr and then just use shareholders cash to fly around the place 'evaluating' new prospects that will somehow never require much work but always be close to being the next big thing...


----------



## Putty7

prawn_86 said:


> I have seriously thought about it.
> 
> After a few years work and some time to build up some contacts perhaps that can be my 'retirement' plan. Peg a few tenemants in a foreign country. Float the co, bring in 250k a yr and then just use shareholders cash to fly around the place 'evaluating' new prospects that will somehow never require much work but always be close to being the next big thing...




I can't sook to much, made some quick cash from both LKO and EGO, if MHL go down the same path so be it, as trading stock they can be useful, I wouldn't want to become attached to them, that's what blue chips are for.

But yes, "being in the know" and just watching EGO's carry on lately, it's golden parachutes all round when the time comes to throw some drill rods at the dirt.


----------



## Miner

prawn_86 said:


> I have seriously thought about it.
> 
> After a few years work and some time to build up some contacts perhaps that can be my 'retirement' plan. Peg a few tenemants in a foreign country. Float the co, bring in 250k a yr and then just use shareholders cash to fly around the place 'evaluating' _new prospects that will somehow never require much work _but always be close to being the next big thing...




Great thoughts and sounds interesting. It is like playing the ball than watching from side line. Honestly lot of cow boys as directors have no technical competency excepting prior experience of stock broking. Look at the Doctor ex Director of Medical resources and his resource company is doing well,So they have seen how to con people while raising fund for speculative resources and get more used to it. I am in if you are going to float any mine exploration company. 

May be to contact those ten great gems of Tiger Woods as a good business prospect resource. Use them for personal and client usage. Good source of income for seed money from those fat billionaires too (This line I am just kidding )


----------



## Putty7

> Cape Lambert takes cornerstone stake in Monitor as part of A$2M Placement
> 
> Key points:
> 
> • Monitor Energy completes A$2M placement to fund fast-tracking oilfield development in the Cooper Basin, including testing and tieback of Fury-1 for production and if successful Airacobra, and
> 
> • Cape Lambert Resources Limited subscribes to A$1.5M of Placement (will hold approx 10.3% of issued capital post placement).
> 
> Australian energy company Monitor Energy Limited (ASX: MHL) (“Monitor” or “the Company”) has successfully raised A$2M to fund a fast-track development in PEL 115, Cooper Basin. This includes testing and tieback of Fury-1 for production and if successful Airacobra, which is currently being drilled (please see company announcement dated 15 December 2009).
> 
> The capital raising was completed by way of a placement, with a total of 500 million shares issued at 0.4 of a cent per share to raise A$2M (before costs). The placement does not require shareholder approval, as this was received at the Monitor Energy AGM on 19 November 2009.
> 
> Leading Australian resources company, Cape Lambert Resources Limited (ASX: CFE), applied for A$1.5M of the placement total, giving it an interest in the Company post placement of approximately 10.3%, with the remainder applied for by financial institutions and sophisticated investors.
> 
> The company has exciting assets in the prolific Cooper Basin in PEL 115 and is encouraged by the recent new oil discovery in the Fury-1 well, in both the Cretaceous Murta Formation and a new oil sand in the Permian Epsilon Formation. The area surrounding this discovery has enhanced prospectivity for the Joint Venture partners and will lead to near term exploitation opportunities.
> 
> “Due to the results at Fury-1 and the de-risking of several identified and new emerging prospects, the JV is looking at fast tracking the block and is reviewing either a second Fury well or an additional exploration well subject to rig and equipment availability and JV discussions,” said Monitor Energy
> Managing Director Mr Jon Roestenburg.
> 
> “We are pleased to have secured such a strong cornerstone investor in Cape Lambert Resources, a company we feel can greatly assist Monitor in its significant growth plans moving forward,” Mr Roestenburg added.




Placement looks to be done, I guess at least it isn't drawn out and CFE taking a cornerstone is better than seeing it go to Instos to be dumped on the market.


----------



## Putty7

It would appear Central Petroleum (CTP) has a 12.76% stake in MHL. 

Another heap of shares through yesterday and a finish of .01c.


----------



## Putty7

Sold out half of my MHL at .009c this morning after open, in hindsight should have gotten rid of the lot and picked up at .008c after the scalping of the fast rise on close yesterday, but you can't have everything, free carried with 5 million shares, shouldn't be to long now until they announce a drill report on Airacobra-1 *if *they have found anything, wouldn't think they are far off the primary target zone. Topped up my NGE


----------



## spottygoose

http://www.afr.com/p/markets/market_wra ... AklGKzYbFL

Street Talk
Central Petroleum enters Monitor battle
PUBLISHED : 17/12/09 

Exploration minnow Monitor Energy is rapidly finding its way out of obscurity and into a very interesting situation.....


anyone have online membership ?


----------



## Putty7

Putty7 said:


> Sold out half of my MHL at .009c this morning after open, in hindsight should have gotten rid of the lot and picked up at .008c after the scalping of the fast rise on close yesterday, but you can't have everything, free carried with 5 million shares, shouldn't be to long now until they announce a drill report on Airacobra-1 *if *they have found anything, wouldn't think they are far off the primary target zone. Topped up my NGE




Sold out the last of these Tuesday at .005c, in hindsite the whole lot at .009c when I got rid of the first lot would have been the smart thing to do but CTP and others dumping their shares was unforeseen by me, either CTP was looking for a quiet accumulation (maybe takeover) and didn't like CPE poking their nose in or they saw a quick cash opportunity (or both), Airacobra-1 has a slight chance of a find at depth but the primary zones have yielded nothing, still a good chance of another run when they look at adding wells to Fury prospect and they have other prospects earmarked, might look into these at a later date either when more wells are to be drilled or they release some actual figures for Fury-1.


----------



## paulchow2k

Putty7 said:


> Sold out the last of these Tuesday at .005c, in hindsite the whole lot at .009c when I got rid of the first lot would have been the smart thing to do but CTP and others dumping their shares was unforeseen by me, either CTP was looking for a quiet accumulation (maybe takeover) and didn't like CPE poking their nose in or they saw a quick cash opportunity (or both), Airacobra-1 has a slight chance of a find at depth but the primary zones have yielded nothing, still a good chance of another run when they look at adding wells to Fury prospect and they have other prospects earmarked, might look into these at a later date either when more wells are to be drilled or they release some actual figures for Fury-1.




Yes I agree with you Putty7. Definitely a disappointment for now and plenty of fun and games left there. Just watching it with interest.

Paul


----------



## Putty7

paulchow2k said:


> Yes I agree with you Putty7. Definitely a disappointment for now and plenty of fun and games left there. Just watching it with interest.
> 
> Paul




Gday Paul, couldn't help myself on Monday, bought back in and happy to do so. Even after the dumping today, I would expect .006c on open even after the pre 4pm playing today to see it finish at .005c on a hatfull of shares. Just my opinions of course but it's not looking like the duster I forecast as the prophecy of doom earlier, add Fury-1 and Airacobra-1 flow rates, maybe a second well at Fury and theres another prospect near Fury they are looking at drilling and it could be an interesting month or two ahead. 

Now that CTP have nicked off Cape Lambert might be keen to grab a few more percent, who knows. It's still very much a speccy but at least management seem to have woken up out of their stupor.


----------



## Putty7

> ASX Announcement
> 8 January, 2010
> 
> *Oil Confirmed at Airacobra‐1*
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> ● Airacobra‐1 oil shows confirmed by wireline logging and core samples
> 
> ● Two live oil zones have been established in the Epsilon and Patchawarra Formations
> 
> ● Testing at Airacobra‐1 to follow testing at Fury‐1 ‐ commencing later this month.
> 
> Monitor Energy Ltd (ASX:MHL) is pleased to announce that logging and sampling of its Airacobra‐1 well confirms oil in the Epsilon and Patchawarra Formations. The well reached total depth of 2163m at midnight January 6th, 2010. The basement unconformity was intersected at 2122m, thereby completing the drilling operation on the well.
> 
> Wireline logging and sidewall core (SWC) sampling between 2016‐2018m, 2117.5‐2119m respectively, confirm the presence of light crude oil within the Epsilon and Patchawarra Formations. Further formation evaluation and the testing results will be used to establish the exact hydrocarbon column in the well.
> 
> Significantly an oil water (OWC) has not been established at the Airacobra location and may indicate a potential for further drilling targets. The SWC sample at 2119m with oil is from the lowest sandstone in the well immediately above at the basement unconformity at 2122m suggesting that the oil water contact (OWC) is deeper (on the structural flanks) than the lowest sand at the bottom in the well.
> 
> The well has been cased and suspended for flow testing and completion as a future oil producer. Final formation evaluation and technical work will be fast‐tracked to develop the testing program which will coincide with the testing and completion at the Fury‐1 discovery a few kilometres south. This is anticipated to commence later in January 2010.
> 
> Mr Jon Roestenburg, Managing director, said; “The success of the Permian objective at Airacobra‐1 is extremely encouraging for the company and its joint venture partners. The composition of the oil at the depth of these reservoirs is likely to be close to that of diesel, or very light crude which attracts a price premium. Volumetrics of the structure will be fine tuned with the existing 3D seismic data the JV has in‐house. The two well drilling program at both Fury‐1 and Airacobra‐1 has been extraordinarily successful for the company and has opened several near term exploration, production and development opportunities.”




More good news for MHL, 2 wells, 2 results. No volumes as yet but by the looks they won't become available until maybe Feburary.


----------



## Solitus

I've been watching Monitor since the ramp up in December, and am holding some at 0.4c bought in early January.

Still awaiting news on oil shows in FURY-1 and AIRACOBRA-1.  No further updates after the stuff about Santos access roads being too wet and closed.

A little concerned that between these wells, and the Kashkasu drilling programme for Uranium in Kyrgyzstan that they're stretched too thinly, but the chart is looking interesting.

Its looking to me like there's some good potential for a breakout here? (warning I'm very new at this whole TA thing - thats why I'm posting, as some feedback from more experienced traders would be great!)

Narrowing of Bollinger Bands and holding the resistance line at 0.4c (sticking it out at the 62% retracement), plus MACD golden cross earlier this week, and 20 day MA dipping under the 50 day.  

I realise that with prices so low the swings are enormous percentage-wise, but it looks to me like this has some potential for good short-term returns?


----------



## Putty7

Have added MHL to my specs again, taken a reasonable position at .005c, by the sounds Airacobra-1 won't amount to much but they aren't going to be looking at it for a while going off their reports, as soon as it dries out a bit and access roads are reopened Fury-1 will be tested and sounds like it has promise but until flow rates are established that's all it is, good flow rates might give it another run. It also appears they will be drilling again soon in the Fury area but on another prospect so the chance of a run on another good result is also on the cards. It has been pretty stable around .005c for a while with a few low volume trades pushing it into .004c every now and again, IMHO it's worth a punt again with the upcoming work.


----------



## bryos

i agree with all your views putty7 , i am new to this forum and after being on shares.com.au for awhile, MHL has the potential if they can get access, I have heard that access is down for another few months, can anyone confirm this? 
If so the SP will probably hold and dip around 0.004c as it has been doing. 
I will be taking up more on this SP retreat


----------



## StevieVW

What's MHL's market depth like atm, am I likely to pick up any at $0.004 or am I just dreamin'?

Stevie


----------



## Solitus

StevieVW said:


> What's MHL's market depth like atm, am I likely to pick up any at $0.004 or am I just dreamin'?
> 
> Stevie




Seems pretty unlikely unless you're willing to risk a 0.5c buy and try queue jumping on the pre-open manipulators?  (not sure its possible - just spotted someone posting about it on HC yesterday I think).  

Market depth has 100m buyers at 0.4c and daily volume won't get through there in a hurry.  You're more likely to pick up MHLO at 0.1c it seems (I grabbed 4 million MHLO at 0.001 last week to add to my exposure).


----------



## StevieVW

Solitus said:


> Seems pretty unlikely unless you're willing to risk a 0.5c buy and try queue jumping on the pre-open manipulators?  (not sure its possible - just spotted someone posting about it on HC yesterday I think).
> 
> Market depth has 100m buyers at 0.4c and daily volume won't get through there in a hurry.  You're more likely to pick up MHLO at 0.1c it seems (I grabbed 4 million MHLO at 0.001 last week to add to my exposure).





I don't understand how the options work? if I buy however many and pay for them like a normal share and I let them expire do I loose my $$?

If someone could explain how that works it would be great, I've only invested in fully paid shares so far.


----------



## Putty7

MHL should have an announcement out soon, apparently the Santos roads are open and VPE and MHL are negotiating a drill rig, Fury-1 flow rates are to be production tested and according to VPE the Starfighter prospect is the next in line to be drilled. They think the flow rates from Fury will be akin to the nearby Mirage field but testing will prove if its hype or fact.


----------



## Putty7

> FURY-1 WELL TEST UPDATE
> 
> Monitor Energy Limited (“Monitor” or “the company”) on behalf of its wholly owned subsidiary Komodo Energy Limited is pleased to announce that the Easternwell Rig 4 is due on location today (Monday 7 June 2010) for the commencement of the Fury-1 well test.
> 
> As previously announced by the Company the testing program has been delayed due to abnormally high rains that have seen large parts of the Cooper Basin under water for several months. The flood waters have receded and repairs to main roads have been completed allowing the movement of equipment required by many Operators in the region.
> 
> Over the past week the roads into the Fury location have been repaired and equipment deliveries have commenced.
> 
> The forward program on Fury-1 will be to complete the well as an oil producer on the Murta Formation (refer to the company’s previous announcement, dated 7 December 2009 that Fury-1 would be cased and suspended as a future oil producer). The rig will be used to run a completion string, install a pressure wellhead and with underbalanced TCP guns perforate the well. Additionally the rig will be used to run downhole pump, rods and a
> pumping wellhead. The Murta Formation will be tested under natural flow for cleanup and benchmark flow rate determination. Following which, should results allow, a 10 day test under pump will commence to determine the well productivity using a test tank and temporary truck loading facilities.
> 
> Plans are advanced in the success case for an extended production test and for a pipeline tieback to the Mirage facilities, which are located 5.3kms away. The Mirage facilities have the volume capacity and processing and offtake facilities that would be required by the PEL 115 Joint Venture




Announcement out regarding Fury-1 testing, shares still in pre nr, good to finally have things moving again.


----------



## bryos

does anybody know what the acquisition is? or capital raising details, suspended at the moment after trading halt. 

it could be that santos wants to take over monitors acerage hahahaha 

views? its a little bit concerning it has halted for so long


----------



## poortrader

i dont think you should be concerned, but certainly has felt like ages since they have traded, when its only been a week LOL

either going to be a cracker of an announcement or a nice big flop....

CMON MHL...... give us something.


----------



## bryos

has been a slow week lol 
maybe they are just going over calculations of oil volumes, and they are that large that it takes ages


----------



## Putty7

Sold out MHL yesterday at cost, they have acquired a good project but look to be issuing a cap raising with 2 billion shares, assumingly to raise 60 million dollars so with a vwap of .004 and then a discount could be 2 billion shares at .003c around soon (2,000,000,000 shares x .003c = $60,000,000).

These are just my thoughts, very good project going forward but the further dillution is a worry and where the shares are going to be allocated and at what price remains to be seen.


----------



## bryos

solid volumes again today for MHL, has shifted the price with no announcement, not sure what for though? news on its way?

Trade of MHL occuring on Tuesday, 26 Oct 2010
Time	                Price	  Volume	Value
01:03:54 PM	0.004	1,000,000	4,000.00	
12:35:12 PM	0.005	140,000	700.00	 
12:33:02 PM	0.004	333,350	1,333.40	 
12:29:22 PM	0.005	300,000	1,500.00	
12:24:52 PM	0.005	1,400,000	7,000.00	
12:21:56 PM	0.005	54,150	270.75	 
12:21:56 PM	0.005	945,850	4,729.25	 
12:16:29 PM	0.005	625,850	3,129.25	 
12:12:07 PM	0.005	374,150	1,870.75	 
12:12:07 PM	0.005	20,850	104.25	 
12:12:07 PM	0.005	500,000	2,500.00	 
12:12:07 PM	0.005	2,500,000	12,500.00	 
12:12:07 PM	0.005	250,000	1,250.00	 
12:12:07 PM	0.005	400,000	2,000.00	 
12:12:07 PM	0.005	3,955,000	19,775.00	 
12:11:02 PM	0.005	45,000	225.00	 
12:11:02 PM	0.005	375,000	1,875.00	 
12:11:02 PM	0.005	400,000	2,000.00	 
12:11:02 PM	0.005	180,000	900.00	 
12:10:06 PM	0.005	250,000	1,250.00	
11:35:37 AM	0.005	180,000	900.00	 
11:24:52 AM	0.004	590,000	2,360.00	 
11:21:34 AM	0.005	500,000	2,500.00	
11:21:16 AM	0.005	1,250,000	6,250.00	
11:21:02 AM	0.005	250,000	1,250.00	
11:19:56 AM	0.005	1,750,000	8,750.00	
11:19:32 AM	0.005	3,250,000	16,250.00


----------



## munchy360

time to stop flogging the dead horse bryos

what sane ceo would sell their company for 2 billion MHL shares? Trinidad will not happen unless a JV partner is found. 

where is the FURY-1 well volumes???

It would seem that fury is a low priority for VPE. If they had a decent amount of oil in well wouldn't we have heard something?

where are the updates from the company regarding the opening of roads, the transport of rigs to fury and ?airocobra?

I feel a bit dirty of funding this f-wit management team to fly first class to the Caribbean.

How do I become part of their management team?


----------



## nathanblack

Putty7 said:


> Sold out MHL yesterday at cost, they have acquired a good project but look to be issuing a cap raising with 2 billion shares, assumingly to raise 60 million dollars so with a vwap of .004 and then a discount could be 2 billion shares at .003c around soon (2,000,000,000 shares x .003c = $60,000,000).
> 
> These are just my thoughts, very good project going forward but the further dillution is a worry and where the shares are going to be allocated and at what price remains to be seen.





Munchy "what sane ceo would sell their company for 2 billion MHL shares?"

2bil shares at 0.3c is only $6mil.

The 2bil shares is in addition to US$59mil.

The "sane" company will get $59mil cash and $6mil (script)

Thats my take?
Cheers


----------



## prozac

The trading halt and now voluntary suspension are to do with the capital raising for the Trinidad deal. Forget not being able to raise a smile at a funeral, this deal is attractive particularly to overseas investors who do not seem to be shy of taking a position in an significantly undervalued or rather underperforming asset. 

The core team who will be operating this venture are Texas Energy Advisors and they are no slouches when it comes to this kind of knowledge. Importantly they have exposure to and have the nose (noses?) for sniffing out deals like this. Expect to have more similar deals offered by the association with these experts.


----------



## gordon2007

prozac said:


> The core team who will be operating this venture are Texas Energy Advisors and they are no slouches when it comes to this kind of knowledge.




How do you know this? I haven't seen any anouncement about that? Is there a web sight for texas energy advisors?


----------



## munchy360

how is a broke company going to get someone lending them $59M? The world will be over before they pay it back. I read somewhere that the oilfields that they will be taking over produces <1000bopd.


----------



## prozac

gordon2007 said:


> How do you know this? I haven't seen any anouncement about that? Is there a web sight for texas energy advisors?




gordon have a look at this report  http://www.monitorenergy.com.au/images/monitor---zeeha.pdf . On Page 22 are the names of Mark Patterson and Greg Smith who are the faces of Texas Energy Advisors. Both clever boys who have a knack for finding these sorts of deals and have years of O&G operational experience between them. They will be running the show.

TEA have been instrumental in getting Range Resources into the Texas North Chapman Ranch and east Cotton Valley investments which will be very high yielding plays for the company once more wells are drilled and come online.

_Edit._ - BTW, Texas Energy Advisors do not have a website.


----------



## prozac

munchy, if you have read the ASX Announcement of 25 August 2010 you will see that Monitor have entered into a "binding Heads of Agreement" to purchase up to 90% of SOCA in Trinidad. There is no talk of backing out.


----------



## zerolimit

man i got into this stock for day trading only on the swings back in january... got stuck with 500,000 shares @ 0.006 $3000~

been waiting to get rid of them ever since...

barely been watching the stock at all (my fault asleep at the wheel) recently noticed the price starting to move and finally had a sell order in at cost 

then got an email today saying my order was cancelled due to corporate action


so whats the go? anyone got any projections or ideas on price after the raising is done?


----------



## Solitus

The suspension is an extension of a trading halt they requested pending an announcement about a potential oil purchase (company/acreage/rig deal) in Trinidad, which they've been doing due-diligence on for a while.

The latest info on their request for suspension indicates there's also an announcement about capital raising - they need to somehow raise $90m to buy Trinidad, based on previous info.

Thats about all we know at the moment.

This has been a bottom-drawer stock for me - I sold last Dec for a good profit and bought back in to be free carried at 0.004c late Dec. with some of the profit.  Almost sold the remainder at 0.003 a few weeks ago, but its suddenly looking interesting, if a bit desperate.




zerolimit said:


> man i got into this stock for day trading only on the swings back in january... got stuck with 500,000 shares @ 0.006 $3000~
> 
> been waiting to get rid of them ever since...
> 
> barely been watching the stock at all (my fault asleep at the wheel) recently noticed the price starting to move and finally had a sell order in at cost
> 
> then got an email today saying my order was cancelled due to corporate action
> 
> 
> so whats the go? anyone got any projections or ideas on price after the raising is done?


----------



## poortrader

has anyone heard, when MHL will resume trading?

im intersted to see if the SP will increase significantly


----------



## gordon2007

poortrader said:


> has anyone heard, when MHL will resume trading?
> 
> im intersted to see if the SP will increase significantly




Perhaps an announcement will come soon about Tony Sage selling all their assets to pursue a new company direction...producing movies. 

'Mining magnate plans his next role: Hollywood producer'

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...llywood-producer/story-e6frg9zo-1225949456459


----------



## nioka

gordon2007 said:


> Perhaps an announcement will come soon about Tony Sage selling all their assets to pursue a new company direction...producing movies.
> 
> 'Mining magnate plans his next role: Hollywood producer'
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...llywood-producer/story-e6frg9zo-1225949456459




Would the sale of Tony's share in MHL even get him a first class flight to Hollywood.?"


----------



## bryos

c'mon Monitor, please open back up above 0.6cents :

does anyone know what is the hold up, Im tempted to ring them :drink:


----------



## prozac

gordon2007 said:


> How do you know this? I haven't seen any anouncement about that? Is there a web sight for texas energy advisors?




Gordon, did you find the information you needed in the link and reference i posted in response to you question?


----------



## gordon2007

prozac said:


> Gordon, did you find the information you needed in the link and reference i posted in response to you question?




I was being sarcastic when I wrote that. I haven't had the inclination to look into it. I've been in and out of this stock ages ago. Made a few quid, got out. Got back in and lost a few quid. The quid I made was a bit more than the quid I lost. Such is trading.


----------



## bryos

interesting times set for this little one, trinadad acquisition looks to set a small rocket under this one


----------



## prawn_86

bryos said:


> interesting times set for this little one, trinadad acquisition looks to set a small rocket under this one




why do they need to acquire more? I would have thought they have enough on their plates according to their repiorts etc, yet still nothing seems to happen.

Good salaries for their directors though...


----------



## sptrawler

Cape Lambert and Tony Sage are usually smart operators but I wonder why a U.S company hasn't bought the Trinadad play if it is so good a deal.


----------



## bryos

from my understanding it was offered to Range resources (RRS), they could only take up 10% due to other projects, the directors are mates with MHL directors and offered the rest to them 

From 12/07/2010 Announcement:
RANGE ACQUIRES INTEREST IN ONSHORE TRINIDAD OILFIELDS AND LOCAL DRILLING COMPANY
Highlights
• Range signs HoA to acquire a 10% ownership interest in holding companies whose wholly
owned subsidiaries hold three production licences in producing onshore oilfields in
Trinidad and significant local onshore drilling operations.
• Trinidad has produced over 3b bbls and currently produces 100,000 bopd with both major
and smaller operators. All locally produced onshore oil is acquired by the state owned
refinery with logistics already established.


----------



## prozac

That is correct bryos. The 3 Trinidad licenses have been privately owned for some 20-30 years. The owners have decided to divest their interests after many years of pulling a tidy earn out of them. The licenses have not been worked effectively as the owners were quite happy with the returns they were getting as they were. 
Range's advisors Paterson and Smith had some connection to the owners and suggested to Range it was a deal with considerable upside. Range bought the deal to MHL.

I have no idea or interest how MHL will put this together and how it will affect share holders. I do know this is a seriously good purchase.


----------



## bryos

Prozac, I echo your thoughts, all we can do is hold (forced) but very interesting times ahead, just keep skipping along until an announcement :sheep:


----------



## xenith69

Ive had this in my watch list for some time now but havent taken the plunge as yet!
GL all


----------



## nioka

xenith69 said:


> Ive had this in my watch list for some time now but havent taken the plunge as yet!
> GL all




You may be lucky seeing as they are suspended from trading. You may yet get a chance but if you do make sure that it is because they have something positive going and not just talk.


----------



## STRAT

nioka said:


> You may be lucky seeing as they are suspended from trading. You may yet get a chance but if you do make sure that it is because they have something positive going and not just talk.



Good advice Nioka.
I nearly fell off my chair when I read VPE were involved with these clowns.


----------



## prozac

Just re-iterating my post above is not advice on MHL specifically as I do not know about, and have not taken the time to try to understand MHL. Whether or not shareholders will be treated well with regard to any form of company restructuring to accomodate this purchase is an unknown equation that I have no interest in.

My suggestion relating to the Trinidad deal is because I consider the licenses represent a good purchase with good growth potential from fields that have not been worked hard and still offer the potential for further discovery. All this is in my opinion only.

I do not hold any shares in MHL. Good luck to all share holders.


----------



## sparkvale2

Good luck to all share holders. 


We'll need big bags of it


----------

